# Pimp my Laufrad - Neuaufbau eines Kokua Jumper



## Fujisan (8. April 2012)

Ahoi!

Der folgende Thread soll den Neuaufbau eines Kokua LIKEaBIKE Jumper dokumentieren und im besten Fall Ideen/Anregungen für andere Mommys und Daddys liefern. Genauso freue ich mich natürlich über jede Meinung und hoffe auf einen regen Erfahrungsaustausch .

Dann woll'n wir mal...

Das Jahr 2012 war keine 30 Tage alt, da erwarb ich für meinen Sohn (zwei Jahre alt) ein Kokua Jumper Laufrad. Es war wohl so etwas wie ein Spontankauf, jedenfalls lagen keine 120 Sekunden zwischen erstmaligem Sehen und meinem Höchstgebot. Das sollte sich leider rächen...als ich das Kokua Jumper aus dem Lieferkarton nahm, sah man ihm an, das es oft und gern gefahren wurde und offensichtlich ein treuer Begleiter im Alltag eines Kindes war. Es hatte also ein Vorleben, dessen Spuren sich als Gebrauchspatina überall am Rad wiederfanden. Zugegeben, ein wenig enttäuscht war ich schon, schließlich stimmte die Verkaufsbeschreibung sehr optimistisch, ob des Zustands des Laufrades; geradezu blumig war sie formuliert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, aber seht selbst:



 

 

 

 



Aber was soll's! Statt mich also allzu lange darüber zu ärgern überlegte ich, ob ich es einfach mit ein paar Aufklebern "aufhübschen" sollte. Schließlich wirds dem Filius egal sein, ob Kratzer an seinem Laufrad sind oder nicht ("Papa, was sind Kratzer?"). Doch Papa war das ganz und gar nicht egal! So reifte in den darauffolgenden Tagen bei mir die Idee, das Laufrad komplett auseinanderzunehmen und ganz individuell aufzubauen. Ich dachte: "Du machst das mit den großen MTBs, warum nicht auch mit dem kleinen? Ist schließlich nur konsequent !" 

Aus der Idee wurde ein Plan und der sah wie folgt aus: 
(1) Rahmenset pulverbeschichten, 
(2) farblich passende Kleinteile besorgen (Steuersatz, Sattelklemme etc.), 
(3) Stollenreifen, 
(4) neue Decals

Im Grunde gar nicht so viel Aufwand, dachte ich - Aber: (1) kommt es immer anders und (2) als man denkt (aber dazu später mehr).

So kontaktierte ich als Erstes den "Pulvergott meines Vertrauens" und bat ihn um fachlichen Beistand und er gewährte mir diesen , sodass ich umgehend begann das Laufrad auseinanderzunehmen und für das Pulvern vorzubereiten (Teile reinigen, Aufkleber entfernen etc.). Das sah dann ungefähr so aus:



 



Das soll es für den Moment gewesen sein. Die Teile sind natürlich bereits vom Pulverbeschichten wieder zurück. Die Fotos dazu kommen morgen.

Stay tuned!
Fujisan

PS: Besteht Interesse an den Gewichten der Einzelteile? Ich könnte dazu einige Bilder hochladen, wenn gewünscht.


----------



## Y_G (8. April 2012)

Nettes Projekt und Gewichte sind immer gerne gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> (3) Stollenreifen


Falls Du noch keine Reifen bestellt hast: Black Jack von Schwalbe sparen sogar noch ein paar Gramm gegenüber den originalen und sind nicht mal teuer. Viel Spaß beim Tunen


----------



## robby (9. April 2012)

Y_G schrieb:


> Nettes Projekt und Gewichte sind immer gerne gesehen


Gewichte? Das Ding ist ein Laufrad!


----------



## Bombenkrator (9. April 2012)

paar schicke hope naben rein, damit ist der kleiner hopser der king


----------



## Totoxl (9. April 2012)

Da bin ich mal gespannt, mein Junior fährt das Bike und würde es nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## tripletschiee (9. April 2012)

Geiles Thema...



robby schrieb:


> Gewichte? Das Ding ist ein Laufrad!



Wenn von den 3,3 kg danach noch 2,9kg übrig bleiben, freuen sich Papa und Sohnemann...


----------



## Fujisan (9. April 2012)

@Y_G: Nettes Projekt?! Find ich auch . Gewichte von Einzelteilen werd' ich wohl morgen einstellen. Am besten ein direkter Vergleich: Vorher/Nachher - damit ihr einen Vergleich habt und wisst, was eine Pulverbeschichtung so an Zusatzgewicht mit sich bringt.

@trifi70: Danke für den Tipp! Genau diese wurden mir auch HIER empfohlen. Macht optisch schon einiges mehr her, als die originalen Schwalbe Big Apple.

@robby: Im Prinzip geb ich dir natürlich voll und ganz Recht! Doch das ist 'ne Art Neurose, alle Bike-Teile erst einmal auf die Waage zu legen .

@Bombenkrator: Passen nicht und ich will es auch nicht völlig übertreiben.

@Totoxl: Ich hoffe sehr, dass mein Sohnemann dann auch soviel Spaß damit hat. Ich hab es vor allem (1) wegen dem geringen Basisgewicht gekauft und (2) wegen der Hinterradfederung.


----------



## Fujisan (9. April 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Geile Thema...
> 
> Wenn von den 3,3 kg danach noch 2.9 übrig bleiben, freuen sich Papa und Sohnemann...



Es wird sich wohl letztlich leider nichts nehmen (oder sogar mehr sein?), denn die Pulverbeschichtung ist zwar robust, aber nicht leicht, zumal 2x gepulvert wurde - dazu aber später mehr...


----------



## Totoxl (9. April 2012)

Zur Hinterrad Federung sagt unser "Boing Boing" und hüpft schon ganz fleißig die Bordsteinkanten runter. Alles natürlich schön mit Helm.


----------



## Y_G (9. April 2012)

@robby: na und die Gewichte sind doch trotzdem spannend. Evtl. gibt das ja auch Ideen für die Bike-Abteilung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (10. April 2012)

*Part II*: Nach kurzer Überlegung, welche Farbe es denn werden soll, entschied ich mich für einen Zwei-Farben-Anstrich und wählte Gelb für den Hauptrahmen sowie die Felgen und alle anderen Komponenten sollten Schwarz gepulvert werden. Zusätzlich wurde in einem zweiten Arbeitsgang Goldglitter auf alle Einzelteile aufgebracht, sodass es überall funkelt und glitzert . Als die Teile wieder bei mir eintrafen war ich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis - hervorragende Arbeit  - aber seht selbst:


So habe ich die Einzelteile in den Versand gegeben...




...und so habe ich sie vom Postboten zurückerhalten .


















Da die Fotos den goldenen Glittereffekt nicht wirklich überzeugend abbilden, habe ich noch einmal schnell zwei Videos hochgeladen. Dabei sieht man, dass vor allem bei Sonnenschein der Effekt am besten zur Geltung kommt:


----------



## KHUJAND (10. April 2012)

DISCO ^


----------



## Y_G (10. April 2012)

ist schon BlingBling - aber der Kleine wird bestimmt total drauf abfahren - rockt


----------



## tripletschiee (10. April 2012)

Sag mal, ist da eine Bremse dabei???

Das Bling-Bling ist lustig, aber gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Und noch was: happy ausfräsing! 

Unser Kokua sieht genauso aus wie Deins, ist nach 1,5 Kindern optisch ziemlich fertig, die Buchsen des Hinterbaus ausgeschlagen, aber ansonsten immer noch gut in Schuß. Wird im Moment von meinem zweiten Sohn malträtiert.

Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## Cyborg (10. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


>


Oh mein Gott, eine lebensgefährliche Lenkbegrenzung.


----------



## Surtre (10. April 2012)

Abo! ich bin auf das Endergebnis und die Einzelgewichte gespannt.

Welchen Durchmesser hat eigentlich der Lenker an den Enden? Standard 22,2mm?

Eine Jumper-Individualisierung haben wir auch noch vor. Leider werden selbst Exemplare, die in einem deutlich gebrauchten Zustand sind und auch ehrlich beworben werden, noch hoch gehandelt. Wir haben aber auch noch ein wenig Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (10. April 2012)

Die Jumper sind wirklich klasse Laufräder!

Unser Lütter hat zwar zu Ostern ein Cnoc14 bekommen, allerdings hat sich herausgestellt, das Papa mit der Größe doch etwas zu optimistisch war so das das Jumper noch eine weile länger GESCHREDDERT wird!
Wirklich cool.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Fujisan (11. April 2012)

Ja, _zum Thema "Bling-Bling"_: Mir persönlich ist es auch "too much". Wäre das Rahmenset meins, hätte ich auf den Goldglitter bei den schwarz-gepulverten Teilen verzichtet, dann wäre der Kontrast (glittergelber Hauptrahmen vs. tiefschwarze Schwinge/Gabel) womöglich noch besser zur Geltung gekommen und es hätte nicht so überladen ausgeschaut. Aber es ist ja nicht für mich, sondern für den Filius. Und er mag diese sinnbefreiten Reitgeräte/Minikarussells, welche man vor Einkaufszentren findet (obwohl er damit nie und nimmer wird "fahren" dürfen). Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch nicht recht erklären, warum das so ist, aber die Erkenntnis daraus muss sein, dass er es bunt und glitzernd mag - Disco halt 

 .

_@tripletschiee_: Falls du neue Buchsen für den Hinterbau brauchst, kannst du beim Hersteller nachfragen ([email protected] / Hr. Mertens).

_@Surtre_: Zum Durchmesser der Lenkerenden kann ich nicht wirklich etwas sagen, weil ich die Originalgriffe wieder montiert habe (m.M.n. lohnt sich an der Stelle eine Neuanschaffung nicht, weil die Griffe beim Ab-/Hinlegen des Laufrades am meisten beansprucht werden (erkläre mal einem zweijährigen, dass er das Laufrad nach dem Absteigen mit dem Hinterreifen an eine Wand anlehnen soll - schwierig ). Und was die Gebrauchtpreise anbelangt: Wahnsinn, was da teilweise für Preise aufgerufen werden und ich habe mich auch noch aktiv an diesem Wahnsinn beteiligt (siehe mein 1. Posting).

_@huhue_: Ich habe mich für das Kokua Jumper entschieden, weil es - soweit ich weiß - der einzige Hersteller von Laufrädern ist, der eine Hinterrad"federung" anbietet und wenn der kleine nur halb so veranlagt ist, wie ich, dann wird er sie definitiv brauchen, wenn er erstmal Sicherheit auf dem Jumper gewonnen hat und einfach drauflos fährt - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste


----------



## Surtre (11. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> _@Surtre_: Zum Durchmesser der Lenkerenden kann ich nicht wirklich etwas sagen, weil ich die Originalgriffe wieder montiert habe (m.M.n. lohnt sich an der Stelle eine Neuanschaffung nicht, weil die Griffe beim Ab-/Hinlegen des Laufrades am meisten beansprucht werden (erkläre mal einem zweijährigen, dass er das Laufrad nach dem Absteigen mit dem Hinterreifen an eine Wand anlehnen soll - schwierig ). Und was die Gebrauchtpreise anbelangt: Wahnsinn, was da teilweise für Preise aufgerufen werden und ich habe mich auch noch aktiv an diesem Wahnsinn beteiligt (siehe mein 1. Posting).


Ich hatte eher darüber nachgedacht einen konventionellen Vorbau und Lenker zu verbauen. Die Gabel hat doch einen 1 1/8" Schaft, oder?


----------



## Fujisan (11. April 2012)

Genau, der Gabelschaft ist 1 1/8". Ich habe schon darüber nachgedacht was anderes zu montieren, als die original Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit. Habe es aber _erst einmal_ verworfen. An der Stelle liegt sicherlich noch etwas Potenzial, um Gewicht einzusparen: Ein leichter 50 oder 60mm Vorbau (da habe ich bisher nichts wirklich leichtes gefunden - sollte max. 120g haben - Vorschläge?), gepaart mit einer gekürzten 25.4mm Alustange. Systemgewicht sollte 200Gramm nicht übersteigen.


----------



## Fujisan (11. April 2012)

Wie angekündigt kommen hier die Einzelgewichte (bei der Gabel habe ich - warum auch immer - vergessen, ein Nachher-Bild zu machen. Wird nachgeholt, ich bau sie nochmal aus):

































..............................VORHER ||| NACHHER
 Hauptrahmen:............ 383,4g ||| 412,6g
  Schwinge:................. 300,6g ||| 311,2g
  Gabel:...................... 260,0g    ||| 264,3g
  Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit: 208,7g ||| 220,5g
  Naben:..................... 121,2g ||| 127,9g
  Felge1:..................... 156,5g ||| 180,8g
  Felge2:..................... 171,3g ||| 192,2g
  Bremse:.................... 95,46g   ||| 101.2g
  ================================
  GESAMT:.................. 1697,16g ||| 1810,7g = *-113,54g*


----------



## huhue (11. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> _@huhue_: Ich habe mich für das Kokua Jumper entschieden, weil es - soweit ich weiß - der einzige Hersteller von Laufrädern ist, der eine Hinterrad"federung" anbietet und wenn der kleine nur halb so veranlagt ist, wie ich, dann wird er sie definitiv brauchen, wenn er erstmal Sicherheit auf dem Jumper gewonnen hat und einfach drauflos fährt - ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste




Das mit dem Shreddern geht relativ schnell wenn man dem Nachwuchs die Vorbilder ala [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ShbC5yVqOdI"]Danny Macaskill - Industrial Revolutions      - YouTube[/nomedia]zum einschlafen zeigt...
Unser kleiner konnte davon nicht genug bekommen.

Führt natürlich dazu das er jede Stufe und jedes Loch mit dem Laufrad abfahren will!  

Zum Kokua: Das einzige was mich an dem Bike massiv stört, ist der nicht Kindgerechte Lenker. Bei den Isla Bikes sind Lenker mit geringerem Stangendurchmesser verbaut was es für die Lütten wesentlich einfacher macht den Lenker sicher zu greifen!

Greetz Daniel


----------



## acmecorp (11. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Ein leichter 50 oder 60mm Vorbau (da habe ich bisher nichts wirklich leichtes gefunden - sollte max. 120g haben - Vorschläge?), gepaart mit einer gekürzten 25.4mm Alustange. Systemgewicht sollte 200Gramm nicht übersteigen.



KCNC Fly Ride käme in Frage, ggf. mit der passenden KCNC Dark Side-Alustange


----------



## Fujisan (12. April 2012)

acmecorp schrieb:


> KCNC Fly Ride kÃ¤me in Frage, ggf. mit der passenden KCNC Dark Side-âAlustangeâ



Das Ã¼berleg' ich mir mal...danke fÃ¼r den Tipp  .

FÃ¼r den Moment hab ich noch ein Bild fÃ¼r euch: Kokua QR-Sattelklemme vs. 34R "Moto Clamp" (hierbei handelt es sich um einen tschechischen Anbieter, der im BMX-Bereich etabliert ist). Beide Sattelklemmen sind fÃ¼r SattelstÃ¼tzen mit einem Durchmesser von 25,4mm gedacht. Die Gewichtsersparnis betrÃ¤gt satte 30 Gramm! Und wenn man die CrMo-Schraube gegen eine Titan-Schraube ersetzt, kann man das Gewicht noch weiter senken (ich hab's an dieser Stelle nicht getan).






Morgen dann geht's weiter mit dem Sattel.


----------



## Fujisan (12. April 2012)

Zum Sattel: Mir gefiel das "K" auf der Oberseite des Sitzbezuges nicht und das große "Kokua" auf der rechten und linken Seite machten ihn auch nicht unbedingt schöner. Deshalb entschied ich mich den Sattel neu zu beziehen:













montagefertig:





*Auf dem folgenden Bild sieht man die Nabe mit Konuslager. Hat vielleicht jemand von euch einen Tipp, wo ich die abgebildeten Schleifdichtungen herbekommen könnte ?!*


----------



## Fujisan (15. April 2012)

Das Problem mit den Schleifdichtungen konnte ich lösen, obwohl mir neue Schleifdichtungen/Staubkappen lieber gewesen wären.... Das Laufrad ist jetzt fast fertig aufgebaut. Einzige kleinere Baustelle ist noch die Verlegung des Bremszugs. Hat vielleicht jemand für mich einen heißen Tipp, wie sich dieser am elegantesten zum Hinterrad verlegen lässt (Bremshebel sitzt rechts am Lenker und Bremszug wird auf der rechten Seite vom Hinterrad geklemmt):




Bildquelle: http://www.kokua.de/Seiten/KOKUA.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordpoldy (15. April 2012)

Super Projekt.... Da wird es bestimmt spass haben! Aber wo machst du die Hinterradbremse dran?


----------



## huhue (15. April 2012)

Frage ich mich auch, die Kokua Bremse ist ja für das Vorderrad gedacht...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Fujisan (15. April 2012)

Ich hatte im WWW einen Schweizer Onlineshop gefunden, der das Kokua Jumper mit Hinterradbremse anbietet. Ich hab mir das Bild angeschaut und dachte, dass ich das mit ein bisschen Basteln auch hinbekomme. In Beitrag #26 (vorletztes Bild) seht ihr den Winkel, den ich für die Montage aus einem einfachen 90°-Baumarktwinkel gefertigt habe. Das Bild aus dem Onlineshop sieht wie folgt aus:




Bildquelle: WWW (unbekannt)


----------



## Fujisan (15. April 2012)

...und so sieht das dann bei mir aus:


----------



## Ufo (15. April 2012)

sorry, so ist das konstruktiv aber ziemlicher Unsinn. Beim Bremsen wirkt der Winkel als Feder. Dann brauchst Du auch garkeine Bremse dranbauen. Noch dazu wo die Junioren eh am besten mit den Füßen bremsen.


----------



## huhue (15. April 2012)

Würde mich hier Ufo's Meinung anschliessen, das Meterial sieht zu Dünn aus und die Zick Zack Faltung dürfte ein übriges zum Federeffekt beitragen. Ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Teil sollte beim Lokalen Schlosser für eine Spende in die Kaffe Kasse in ordentlicher Qualität erhältlich sein!

Greetz Daniel


----------



## trifi70 (15. April 2012)

+1


----------



## Fujisan (15. April 2012)

@Ufo: Die Reaktion hatte ich erwartet. Du kannst aber neben der angebrachten Kritik gern auch konstruktive Verbesserungsvorschläge nachschieben. "Draufhauen" kann jeder . 

Noch dickeres Material wäre eine Option, dafür müsste ich dann aber wirklich zum Schlosser (habe keine Möglichkeit, solch dickes Material zu biegen).


----------



## lordpoldy (15. April 2012)

Also serienmässig bekomm ich da keine Bremse dran, Richtig?
Immer nur mit einer Bastelllösung!?!?

Zwangsläufig braucht man ja keine an einem Laufrad, finde es nur ganz nett, wenn das Kind für das Fahrrad schonmal weiss was das ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huhue (15. April 2012)

Also ich habe kurz bevor unser Lütter sein erstes Fahrrad bekommen hat (Isla Cnoc14) eine Vorderradbremse ans Kokua gebaut (ist als Zubehör erhältlich). Damit konnte er dann bei Bergabfahrten schonmal üben mit der Hand zu bremsen. Bei uns war die Zeit dann aber zu kurz, mittlerweile kann er auf dem Cnoc fahren, hat aber noch den Reflex mit den Füßen zu Bremsen. Ich denke aber das die Vorderradbremse beim Laufrad durchaus geeignet ist, da sie auch nicht so energisch zupackt wie die Cantis am Cnoc! Der Schwerpunkt ist auch noch nicht so hoch das mann gefahr läuft sofort über den Lenker zu fliegen... 

Greetz Daniel


----------



## trifi70 (15. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Noch dickeres Material wäre eine Option, dafür müsste ich dann aber wirklich zum Schlosser (habe keine Möglichkeit, solch dickes Material zu biegen).


Das Problem ist nicht nur die Materialstärke, sondern vor allem die eingebaute "Feder". Vl. täuscht es, aber es sieht so aus, dass der Bogen überflüssig ist und ein 90 Grad Winkel reichen müsste. Den in passender Stärke und Breite gekauft und Du musst nur noch sägen und bohren, jedoch nichts biegen. Achso, zum Pulvern müsst er vor Montage eigentlich noch


----------



## Fujisan (15. April 2012)

@lordpoldy: Serienmäßig gehört die Kokua-Bremse an das Vorderrad. Wobei, eine "Bastellösung" - sofern sie konstruktiv sinnvoll ist  - der serienmäßigen in Nichts nachstehen sollte.

@huhue: Genau die Nachrüst-Bremse war an "meinem" Kokua beim Kauf an der Gabel montiert. Jetzt soll sie ans Hinterrad. Die Bremse kann man wahrscheinlich auch (günstiger?) beim lokalen Fahrradhändler beziehen, es handelt sich um eine Weinmann.

@trifi70: Okay, ich hab's verstanden: (1) Materialdicke und (2) "Feder". Ich werde kommende Woche die Schwachstellen verbessern.


----------



## huhue (15. April 2012)

Die einzig passenden Klamotten zu dem gepimpten Kokua dürften dann ja wohl die Schwarz Goldenen Classic sachen von Adidas sein... RunDMC lässt grüßen... ;-)


----------



## Fujisan (15. April 2012)

huhue schrieb:


> Die einzig passenden Klamotten zu dem gepimpten Kokua dürften dann ja wohl die Schwarz Goldenen Classic sachen von Adidas sein... RunDMC lässt grüßen... ;-)



Stichwort: Markenklamotten - da hab ich doch eine kurze Anekdote:

Neffe (3 Jahre alt): "Im Kindergarten machen wir viel Sport."
Onkel: "Und was macht ihr da für Sport?"
Neffe: "Purzelbaum, Springen, Schubkarre, Rennen."
Onkel: "Rennen - klasse!"
Neffe: "Ja, aber der Daniel ist immer schneller."
Onkel: "Und warum?"
Neffe: "Na, weil der Adidas Schuhe hat!"
Onkel:


----------



## huhue (15. April 2012)

Au Weia... So war das allerdings nicht gemeint... 

Greetz Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (23. April 2012)

Neuer Winkel aus Edelstahl:





Endergebnis:





...bessere Fotos folgen.


----------



## tripletschiee (24. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> ...bessere Fotos folgen.



Discoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fujisan (25. April 2012)




----------



## Totoxl (25. April 2012)

Sehr sehr Gut


----------



## FlowinFlo (25. April 2012)

Mit unglaublich viel Liebe aufgebaut; das Ergebnis kann sich sehen lassen!
Die Vorher-Nachher-Bilder erinnern an die Schummelbilder der zahlreichen Diäten. Auch hier meint man ein völlig anderes Bike vor sich zu haben! 

Weswegen hattest du dich entschieden die Bremse ans HR zu bauen oder habe ich den Grund überlesen?


----------



## othu (25. April 2012)

SEHR, SEHR geil, da bekomme ich fast Lust das kokua von meinem Lütten auch umzubauen  
Den Bremszug hätte ich aber durch den Rahmen verlegt!


----------



## huhue (25. April 2012)

Abgesehen von der eher geringen Gefahr das der Nachwuchs über den Lenker geht, kann man so auch den Lenkungsdämpfer verbauen, das geht mit vorne montierter Bremse nicht so ohne weiteres...

Greetz Daniel


----------



## robby (25. April 2012)

Auch wenn ich weiß, dass die Frage nach dem Kosten-Nutzen hier nicht gestellt werden darf, so würde mich trotzdem interessieren, was Dich nun der ganze Spaß gekostet hat.

Ansonsten: Saubere Arbeit und die Idee mit dem Geburtsdatum an der Strebe finde ich nachahmenswert. Fehlt nur noch die Afro-Perücke als passende Helmdeko


----------



## Surtre (25. April 2012)

Geniales Teil! Der gelbe Hauptrahmen, die gelben Felgen und die Stollenreifen lassen das Rad richtig mächtig wirken.
Das Gesamtgewicht bist Du uns aber noch schuldig.


----------



## Totoxl (25. April 2012)

othu schrieb:


> SEHR, SEHR geil, da bekomme ich fast Lust das kokua von meinem Lütten auch umzubauen
> Den Bremszug hätte ich aber durch den Rahmen verlegt!


Geht mir genau so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (26. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


>


Saubere Arbeit!  Für den Bremszug würde ich noch diese Befestigung holen.


----------



## tripletschiee (26. April 2012)

@ Fujisan: Sensationell!!!!! Super Arbeit, ein fantastisches Ergebnis! Ich hätte auch Lust das Jumper meines Jüngeren mir vorzuknöpfen!

Auch der Hintergrund paßt: Sonnenblumen auf einer sattgrünen Wiese! 

Gewicht und Kosten, bitte - danke!

Gruß aus MUC;
Gerhard


----------



## Y_G (26. April 2012)

Bremszug netter verlegen ansonsten einfach mal FETT


----------



## trifi70 (26. April 2012)

Sieht toll aus  Muss aufpassen, dass die Kleine nicht auf den Bildschirm guckt, sonst hab ich ein Problem


----------



## robby (26. April 2012)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Auch der Hintergrund paßt: *Sonnenblumen* auf einer sattgrünen Wiese!


...oder so ähnlich


----------



## Fujisan (26. April 2012)

*@ALL: Freut mich, dass es euch (auch) gefällt ! *

Falls ich irgendwann einmal ein zweites aufbauen sollte, habe ich bereits ein paar Veränderungen zum aktuellen Laufrad notiert (u.a. auch ein innenverlegter Bremszug, denn die aktuelle Lösung ist auch m.M.n. optisch nur suboptimal).

Zum *Gewicht*...naja, wie bereits vermutet habe ich nichts eingespart. Das Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 3750g - das haben auch die Ti- und Al-Schrauben nicht rausreißen können. Der Hersteller gibt das Laufrad mit 3400g OHNE Bremse an. Die Bremse + Winkel + Schrauben + Bremszug wiegt dann doch noch ein paar Gramm . Gleichwohl konnte das Gewicht der rotierenden Masse durch den Reifenwechsel und Tausch der Al-Speichennippel ein wenig reduziert werden (wirklich merken wird er's wohl nicht).

10x Messing-Speichennippel vs. 10x Pillar Spokes Al-Speichennippel

Schwalbe "Big Apple" 12x2.0" vs. Schwalbe "Black Jack" 12x1,9"


@FlowinFlo: Die Bremse ans HR, weil ich mir zu Beginn eingebildet hatte, dass bei einer VR-Montage die Gefahr bestünde, dass er über den Lenker geht. Die Gefahr ist natürlich sehr sehr gering, aber ausschließen kann ich's nicht. Außerdem lassen sich mit einer HR-Bremse viel "coolere" Bremsstreifen zaubern .

@Diman: Danke für den Tipp. Hast du Erfahrung mit diesen Clips? Halten die etwas aus oder lösen die sich mit der Zeit wieder vom Rahmen/Gabel?



Nochmals danke für eure wohlwollenden Kommentare .


----------



## Fujisan (26. April 2012)

Ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das "Vorher-Nachher-Bild" bei den Vorschlägen für das "*Foto des Tages*" dabei ist . 

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie es dort hingekommen ist, aber ich find's super . Wenn ihr also morgen früh um 8:00Uhr ein 12" Laufrad auf der Startseite sehen wollt, dann votet fleißig mit .


----------



## robby (26. April 2012)

Kann mit jemand erklären, wie die Gefällt mir-Funktion funktioniert?
Ich kann da nichts finden...


----------



## tripletschiee (26. April 2012)

robby schrieb:


> ...oder so ähnlich



Zefix!!!!! Ich mein natürlich ...

... LÖWENZAHN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @FlowinFlo: Die Bremse ans HR, weil ich mir zu Beginn eingebildet hatte, dass bei einer VR-Montage die Gefahr bestünde, dass er über den Lenker geht. Die Gefahr ist natürlich sehr sehr gering, aber ausschließen kann ich's nicht. Außerdem lassen sich mit einer HR-Bremse viel "coolere" Bremsstreifen zaubern



...wodurch sich die rotierende Masse schnell weiter verringert. 
Der Plan leuchtet ein! 


@robby: Über dem Bild den "Gefällt x Usern"-Button klicken!


----------



## Diman (27. April 2012)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @Diman: Danke für den Tipp. Hast du Erfahrung mit diesen Clips? Halten die etwas aus oder lösen die sich mit der Zeit wieder vom Rahmen/Gabel?


Ich habe die Version mit Kabelbindern ans Stadtrad für die Beleuchtungskabel drangeklebt. Bis jetzt halten die (8 Monate oder so).


----------



## tripletschiee (27. April 2012)

Ich hab zwar das Laufrad von meinem Jüngeren (noch) nicht gepimpt, aber ich hab ihm heute zumindest eine große Inspektion gegönnt.

- Neue Buchsen ins "Tretlager" reingepreßt
- die Lager in beiden Laufrädern gesäubert und neu gefettet
- alle Schrauben gecheckt

Jetzt steht das Kokua wieder ganz hübsch da, weil es natürlich auch geputzt wurde. Außerdem läuft es wieder super-gut und der Hinterbau wackelt nicht mehr wie ein Rattenschwanz.

Ich hab die Gelegenheit genutzt und dann gleich die Teile gewogen und auch fotografiert. Die Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum zu finden.





Gruß aus MUC,
Gerhard


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2012)

wie breit sind die naben denn? kann ich da ne disnabe einspeichen? ich liebaeuge auch mit dme rad. der kleine krabbelt zwar gerade munter neben mir, aber mann muss ja planen 

und ja, ich weis das weder am rahmen, noch an der gabel eine diskaufname ist 
daher die 2. frage: ist der rahmen aus alu, oder stahl?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

Mir wäre eine Disc bei den kurzen Wegen vom Lenker zum Rad zu heikel.
Wenn da die kleinen Händchen...  ...oder seh ich das zu eng?


----------



## nopain-nogain (1. Mai 2012)

Hmm stimmt. Gar net bedacht. Ok dann kommen die hs33 eisbaer dran 

Sent from my MK16i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mir wäre eine Disc bei den kurzen Wegen vom Lenker zum Rad zu heikel.
> Wenn da die kleinen Händchen...  ...oder seh ich das zu eng?


Was soll passieren? Bitte ein paar Worte zu den Gedanken, danke.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

Naja, an heißgebremste Scheiben denke ich nicht  , aber ein Fingerquetscher ist doch zumindest theoretisch nicht ganz ausgeschlossen.

Wenn man die Disc aber ebenfalls ans HR zimmert, könnte es vielleicht halb so wild sein.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2012)

Genau, heiße Disk fallen schonmal weg.
Die "Finger in die Disk halten" fällt auch weg, denn dann müsste man auch die Speichenlaufräder verbannen.
Ich sehe da absolut keine Probleme, die Einbaubreite der Naben würde mich bei dem Jumper auch interessieren.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

Klar könnten auch die Speichen Ärger machen, aber ein einzelner Finger (viel mehr passt ja nicht in eine kleine Disc) tut um einiges mehr weh as ein ganzer Fuß in den Speichen.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2012)

Nicht umsonst sind bei den originalen Laufrädern so viele Speichen verbaut, damit das Kind da eben nur sehr schwer oder zumindest erschwert) die Fingerchen reinwürgen kann. Bei den Scheiben müsste man eben aufpassen welche mit vielen Stegen zu bekommen, wobei ja so und so nur 140mm oder Customscheiben zur Debatte stehen. Bei den Gewichten der Kleinen könnte man was schönes aus Alu fräsen lassen in richtig klein.
Letztlich kann man auch nicht alle pot. Gefahren abwehren und man sollte es auch nicht großartig versuchen, geht so und so nicht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

Hast schon Recht, die Kleinen ganz in Watte packen ist sicher der falsche Weg.

So winzige Customscheiben stelle ich mir allerdings witzig vor!


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2012)

Ganz genau, das wärs doch! 
Dafür sind wir doch hier so "verrückt" damit die kleinen ihre Kiste nachher voller Freude fahren und gebrauchen können.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. Mai 2012)

So isses! 

Vielleicht könnte man ein Steckritzel zur Disc umwandeln.




Ist aber wohl zu dick und wiederum zu klein, oder?


----------



## gtbiker (1. Mai 2012)

Ich würde mal die Jungs hier anschreiben:
http://www.bremsscheiben-fahrrad.de/

Ansonsten gibt es ja auch Cityroller mit Scheibenbremsen, die müssen ihre Minischeiben ja auch irgendwoher bekommen.


----------



## huhue (2. Mai 2012)

Das mit der Scheibe kann schon ins Auge gehen. Unser Lütter findet es große klasse sein Noc14 auf Lenker und Sattel zu stellen und dann die Räder schnell zu drehen. Da greift es sich dann schnell auch mal in die drehenden Teile.
Da sollte mann auf jeden Fall am Anfang dabei sein und entsprechende Einweisung geben!

Greetz Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ufo (3. Mai 2012)

ist aber trotzdem eine schnapsidee. Das Jumper hat Naben mit 74mm einbaubreite. Ich wollte die Nabe auf Schnellspanner umrüsten. Ist aber so ungewöhnliches Gewinde, das ich keine passende Achse auftreiben konnte. 
Für eine Bremsscheibe ist an dem Teil kein Platz


----------



## gtbiker (4. Mai 2012)

Danke für die EBB der Naben.
Man müsste die Sache eben eindividuell angehen. Beispielsweise auch wie hier, ab #650:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347&page=26


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. Mai 2012)

sweet mother of all that is good an pure! 
das ist der hammer!`


----------



## Fujisan (4. Mai 2012)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Danke für die EBB der Naben.
> Man müsste die Sache eben eindividuell angehen. Beispielsweise auch wie hier, ab #650:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=177347&page=26




*Holy moly !*


----------



## Totoxl (3. Juli 2012)

Falls es Jemand interessiert Kokua Jumper in action


----------



## Fujisan (4. Juli 2012)

@Totoxl: *Gefällt ! *BTW: Kannst du mir sagen wie groß Fiete genau ist (um mal mit meinem Lütten zu vergleichen).


----------



## Totoxl (4. Juli 2012)

Thx. Unser Junior ist jetzt 102cm, ich muss jetzt auf die lange Stütze umbauen.


----------



## Y_G (4. Juli 2012)

mein Tag ist gerettet


----------



## bigben2002 (28. Juli 2013)

Fujisan schrieb:


> Ich hatte im WWW einen Schweizer Onlineshop gefunden, der das Kokua Jumper mit Hinterradbremse anbietet. Ich hab mir das Bild angeschaut und dachte, dass ich das mit ein bisschen Basteln auch hinbekomme. In Beitrag #26 (vorletztes Bild) seht ihr den Winkel, den ich für die Montage aus einem einfachen 90°-Baumarktwinkel gefertigt habe. Das Bild aus dem Onlineshop sieht wie folgt aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo! Mich würde mal interessieren in welchen Schweizer Onlineshop die Hinterradbremse mit Adapter angeboten wird?
Danke im vorraus,ich hoffe das ich eine Antwort erhalte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (28. Juli 2013)

bigben2002 schrieb:


> Hallo! Mich würde mal interessieren in welchen Schweizer Onlineshop die Hinterradbremse mit Adapter angeboten wird?
> Danke im vorraus,ich hoffe das ich eine Antwort erhalte.



Ich würde dir gern helfen, hab grad auch in meinen Unterlagen/Excel-Tabelle geschaut, aber leider keinen Hinweis auf den Shop gefunden  - tut mir leid.


----------



## Surtre (28. Juli 2013)

Einzeln habe ich die Bremse aus dem Stand nicht gefunden, dieser Shop hat allerdings Jumper mit HR-Bremse.Evtl. finden sich in dem Shop die Einzelteile.


----------



## scheinradfahrer (15. August 2013)

Nur mal so: Mit viel Glück findet sich im Neuland eine uralte Version der HS11 für eine mittige Aufnahme (wie Rennrad/Syncron-Seitenzugbremsen). Die passt von unten mit einem kleinen Blechwinkel an die Befestigung des Elastomers. Ist zwar ungünstig zur Rotationsrichtung des Hinterrades, aber wenn das Winkelstück steif genug ist, dann hält das ein Kindergewicht locker aus ohne sich wegzubiegen. Den Hebel kann man leicht umbauen und mit minimaler Handkraft locker das Hinterrad zum blockieren bringen. Unsere "Große" ist das Laufrad von ca. 1,5 bis 2,5 Jahren gefahren und dabei gleich "richtig" bremsen gelernt. Jetzt hat sie die selbe Bremse, auch optisch gehübscht, an ihrem 12" Fahrrad, natürlich OHNE Rücktritt.


----------



## michfisch (16. August 2013)

Hi,
hab noch ne neue 120mm Bremsscheibe gefunden, evtl. kann einer damit was anfangen. Für Angebote bin ich bereit.
Gruss M


----------



## Surtre (11. Oktober 2013)

Vorerst fertig, Weihnachten kann kommen. 




Ein paar Schrauben werden noch gekürzt und die Sattelstütze wird noch erleichtert. 
Mal sehen, was sich im Laufe der Zeit noch ändert (Licht, Bremse...)


----------



## Totoxl (11. Oktober 2013)

Top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (11. Oktober 2013)

Schick! Ist das Schnee, der da bei euch fällt?


----------



## Y_G (11. Oktober 2013)

sehr cool... da wird sich ja jemand freuen wenn er unter den Baum schaut


----------



## Fujisan (12. Oktober 2013)

@Surtre: *Gefällt mir unglaublich gut* - tolle Umsetzung des Projekts  !!!


----------



## paradox (12. Oktober 2013)

@Surtre sehr gut geworden! Gefällt mir.


----------



## Surtre (12. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Schick! Ist das Schnee, der da bei euch fällt?


Zum Glück noch nicht. Es ist nur angeblitzter Regen.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Sieht recht leicht aus, was wiegt es denn?


----------



## Surtre (12. Oktober 2013)

Vorher:




Nachher: (inkl. Klingel)


----------



## gtbiker (12. Oktober 2013)

Nice


----------



## paradox (12. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geile und vorallem das Gewicht ist echt sweet! 

Mein 9 Tage alter Sohn braucht jetzt auch so etwas 

Ich geh mal eben shoppen ;-)


----------



## Totoxl (12. Oktober 2013)

paradox schrieb:


> Sehr geile und vorallem das Gewicht ist echt sweet!
> 
> Mein 9 Tage alter Sohn braucht jetzt auch so etwas
> 
> Ich geh mal eben shoppen ;-)



Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch 

So ein Kokua Jumper muss ein Kind gefahren sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke!  I Like und ich werde jetzt erstmal bestellen, dauert zwar noch bis er damit rum cruisen kann. Aber! Gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## Surtre (12. Oktober 2013)

Auch von mir alles Gute!
Zu früh kann man das Laufrad gar nicht herumstehen haben.


----------



## paradox (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke und Ja das glaube ich Dir! ;-)

Sag mal welchen Stützen Durchmesser hat das Jumper, bzw der Rahmen für die Klemme?
Besten Dank für die Info!


----------



## Surtre (12. Oktober 2013)

Der Stützendurchmesser ist 25,4mm, das Sitzrohr hat außen, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, 28,6mm. Leider ist mir keine günstige Hope-Klemme über den Weg gelaufen. Es ist dann eine billige CMP-Klemme geworden, die mit 29,6mm auch passt und noch leichter ist.


----------



## paradox (12. Oktober 2013)

Danke, super, ich bin gerade dabei die Teile zusammen zu suchen 

Neue Naben usw...


----------



## paradox (16. Oktober 2013)

So, heute kam die Basis für das neue Tuning Objekt an. 

3344gr 
Grün und echt cool das Teil.
Ich werde berichten...


----------



## nullstein (16. Oktober 2013)

@Surtre:
Welchen Vorbau hast du verbaut?


----------



## Surtre (16. Oktober 2013)

KCNC Fly Ride

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-7738-11245/kcnc-vorbau-fly-ride


----------



## nullstein (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke!

Kannst du vielleicht noch etwas zu den Naben und Felgen sagen?
Der Black Jack ist ein Drahtreifen,oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (16. Oktober 2013)

Die Felgen sind die originalen Felgen in gelb gepulvert, als Naben wurden Kinetix-Faltrad-Naben verbaut.

Die Reifen sind in der Tat Drahtreifen. 12" Faltreifen wären mal witzig.


----------



## paradox (16. Oktober 2013)

@Surtre was haben denn deine Reifen, also BlackJack und BigApple,  gewogen? 
Meine BigApple sind echt leicht. Also einmal, 260gr ind einmal 291gr. 
Erschreckend ist nur das es 31gr aufndie kleinen Reifen sind. 

Danke für die Infos.


----------



## trifi70 (16. Oktober 2013)

12" Black Jack: 231 und 238g, also noch unter der Angabe von Schwalbe. Habe keine sinnige Alternative zu diesem Reifen gefunden. Super auch zum Tunen der Puky Laufräder.


----------



## Surtre (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe meine beiden für einen Euro + Versand bei ebay ergattert.  Regulär sind sie aber auch nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## nullstein (17. Oktober 2013)

Der Rahmen von unserem Knirps geht heut zum Entlacken.Die neuen Decals (sein Name) hab ich gestern am PC fertig gemacht.
Rahmen wird dann nächste Woche zusammen mit den Felgen gepulvert.
Irgendwie alles total bekloppt 
Aber es macht Spaß


----------



## Surtre (17. Oktober 2013)

nullstein schrieb:


> Irgendwie alles total bekloppt
> Aber es macht Spaß



Gut auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2013)

Aber sowas von bekloppt ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (17. Oktober 2013)

Wenn lauter Bekloppte unter sich bleiben, fällt das gar nimmer so auf


----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn lauter Bekloppte unter sich bleiben, fällt das gar nimmer so auf


----------



## Roelof (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich überleg ja schon, ob ich noch so ein Laufrad tunen soll, obwohl ichs nicht mehr brauche... richtig bekloppt, oder??


----------



## Skydiver81 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab das von meinem Junior auch etwas Trail gerechter gemacht, heisse Dirtmaschine jetzt 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1494611?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1494612?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1494610?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1494609?in=set

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1494608?in=set


----------



## paradox (17. Oktober 2013)

Cool!  Schaut richtig herb aus!


----------



## Fujisan (18. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wenn lauter Bekloppte unter sich bleiben, fällt das gar nimmer so auf



WIR sind die Normalen, DIE da draußen sind die Bekloppten !!!


----------



## paradox (18. Oktober 2013)

Richtig.  Wir erkennen das Potenzial in dem Projekt. 
Individualität und Leichtbau ergänzen sich perfekt. Eine Symbiose aus Leichtsinn und Leicht Sinn.


----------



## Roelof (18. Oktober 2013)

und wir können sagen, wir haben es selbst gemacht...


----------



## paradox (18. Oktober 2013)

:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A_drenalin (6. November 2013)

Erst mal echt super was ihr hier schon für heiße schlitten gebaut habt.

Möchte unser Kokua auch etwas anpassen. 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den verschidenen Bremsen Varianten. Kann ein Kind mit 2 Jahren mit der original Bremse am HR das rad blockieren? Möchte an das Jumper meiner Tochter auch eine Bremse montieren. Ist jetzt mit dem viele Laub im Wald doch an der Zeit dafür. Ich möchte ihr aber um das Bremsen besser üben zu können erst nur am Hr eine Bremse montieren. Ich möchte mit wenig Handkraft auch genügend Bremsleistung haben, sodass meine Tochter immer sicher damit zum stehen kommt.

Mein Händler meinet, dass es die Bremese die man auch original mit bei Kokua bestellen kann nicht wirklich funtkioniert. 

Ich hätte jetzt folgende optionen der Bremsvarianten. 

1. Originale Bremse mit Winkel oder von untern ohne Winkel
2. single pivot Bremse (rennrad) mit winkel oder von unten ohne Winkel
3. alte single Pivot Hs11 suchen uund diese mit Winkel von oben oder ohne Winkel von unten 
4. Cantisockel mit passenen Schraubadapter (schon einmal an einer Gabel gemacht) am Rahmen befestigen und eine noch übrige Hs33 verwenden. Hierfür muss ich allerdings erst die Adapter passenen Adapter an der Fräse bauen. 

Wäre super wenn Jemand von euch hier siene Erfahrungen schildern kann.


----------



## Roelof (6. November 2013)

Also Nr. 4 klingt am hochwertigsten...


----------



## trolliver (6. November 2013)

Finde ich auch, wenn du schon fräsen kannst. Diese Winkelgeschichten....

Und wenn schon dein Händler sagt, daß die Kokuabremse nicht funzt...   Gut, der Mann!


----------



## Surtre (19. Dezember 2013)

Da das Felgendesign leider keine Felgenbremse (die wahrscheinlich absolut ausgereicht hätte) zulässt, musste eine Scheibenbremse ans Jumper.



Es folgt noch die Modifikation der Gebereinheit (wenn ich dann mal eine habe) und der Bau eines Eingreifschutzes.


----------



## shortage (19. Dezember 2013)

Cool!

Kannst du Detailbilder vom Bremssatteldingens und der Montage der Scheibe an der Nabe zeigen?

Danke im Voraus:::ben::::


----------



## Surtre (20. Dezember 2013)

Bremsscheibenmontage:




Einzelteile:




Von der Bremssattelbefestigung habe ich keine Detailbilder. Es ist nur ein modifizierter PM-Adapter, der auf die Schwinge geschraubt ist.


----------



## trolliver (20. Dezember 2013)

Finde ich auch echt klasse. Nicht gerade leicht, die Nabe mit Scheibenaufnahme, aber das überhaupt möglich zu machen an den Minirad ist schon toll.

Wie jetzt den Adapter auf die Schwinge geschraubt? Einfach ins Alu oder hast du Gewindenieten eingezogen? Ist das seitlich stabil genug?

Oliver


----------



## Surtre (20. Dezember 2013)

In der Tat, eine Felgenbremse wäre für die Gewichtsbilanz wahrscheinlich besser.

Ja, in die Schwinge habe ich Gewindenieten gesetzt. Der Adapter liegt allerdings nicht auf diesen auf, sondern auf einer planen Fläche auf der Schwinge.

Ursprünglich wollte ich übrigens eine normale Discnabe kürzen. Ich konnte sogar, dank eines Threads bei light-bikes.de, eine Nabe mit 20Loch auftreiben.



Der discseitige Flansch hätte dann allerdings unter der Felge gestanden. Dafür hätte ich nicht radial einspeichen müssen. Es wäre aber noch schwerer geworden.


----------



## Büscherammler (20. Dezember 2013)

@Surtre 
Saustark!! Sowas war eigentlich auch mein Plan. Aber aufgrund Zeitmangels ist es dann doch nur ne Felgenbremse hinten geworden.
Bin auf das Gesamtergebnis gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (20. Dezember 2013)

Merci!
Handelt es sich bei der Shimanobremse, die Du verbaut hast, um eine normale RR-Bremse, oder hat sie einen größeren Reifendurchlass?
Wer weiß, ob nicht nochmal eine Felgenbremsversion nötig ist.


----------



## paradox (20. Dezember 2013)

Cool, echt genial, 
da sieht man das mein Kokua 84mm breite Naben hat und nicht 74mm...
Hmm, jetzt so nen Disc aufnahme für meine Naben und ich wäre Happy, allerdings muss diese auch noch an die 5mm pro Seite angepasst werden...

...

Echt Cool! Gesamtgewicht jetzt?


----------



## Surtre (21. Dezember 2013)

Ein Gesamtgewicht gibt es noch nicht, da die Gebereinheit noch nicht verbaut und die Bremsleitung dementsprechend noch nicht gekürzt und verlegt ist.

@paradox
Wieso hat dein Kokua breitere Naben? Hat sich da über die Zeit etwas verändert? Meines hat ja schon ein paar Jahre hinter sich. Oder hast Du ein anderes Modell?
In den Hinterbau unseres Jumpers würden auch 78mm Naben passen, so "großzügig" ist er gefertigt. 

Wenn man Gabel und Hinterbau noch jeweils 2mm Einbaubreite entlockt und original 84mm Naben verbaut waren, könnten normale RR-Naben mit gekürzten Anschlägen passen. Eine Disc-Aufnahme passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht mehr dazwischen.





Da ist zumindest das Angebot größer.


----------



## paradox (21. Dezember 2013)

Hi Surtre, 

ich habe eine neues Modell, habe es im Oktober bei HS Bike-Discount gekauft...

Ich lass gerade ein paar Distanzstücke drehen, mal sehen, eventuell kann er auch so ein Adapter drehen..
Ich habe ja Zeit und noch keine Eile damit.


----------



## Surtre (21. Dezember 2013)

Das ist ja interessant. Könntest Du bitte ein Bild des LRS und der Naben machen?!


----------



## flashselot (1. April 2014)

Das ist ja der Hammer. Sieht sehr geil aus! Was zahlt man für eine neue Pulverbeschichtung so in etwa?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (3. April 2014)

@flashselot - Ich sag mal: "Das kommt ganz drauf an."  Ich hatte fürs Pulvern ca. 70,-Euro inkl. Versand bezahlt (wenn ich mich nicht irre).


----------



## Bembel_Benji (3. April 2014)

Das würde ich sagen ist absolut fair!


----------



## Bratwurst0606 (26. Mai 2014)

Fujisan schrieb:


> @flashselot - Ich sag mal: "Das kommt ganz drauf an."  Ich hatte fürs Pulvern ca. 70,-Euro inkl. Versand bezahlt (wenn ich mich nicht irre).


Darf man fragen wo?


----------



## Fujisan (26. Mai 2014)

Bratwurst0606 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wo?



War ein Gefallen...


----------



## Richie303tr (2. September 2014)

Hello, I managed to finish my son, sanded completely painted in orange ducati, lant as crmax mavic, truvatic power steering fsa.ya game I will say what you think


----------



## Surtre (2. September 2014)

Great job! The wheels are cute.


----------



## Richie303tr (2. September 2014)

ok. Thank you. ,,,, Someone has measures for braking the rear part than the disk


----------



## snatch77 (21. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

auch stehe mittlerweile davor unseren Kokua-Jumper mit einer Bremse auszurüsten. Hierzu habe ich an die Erfahrenen unter Euch folgende Fragen:
- Könnte mir jmd. die Abmessungen/Geometrie des Winkels zur Montage der Bremse am Hinterrad zukommen lassen?
- gibt es noch sinnvolle Seilzug-Alternativen zu der originalen Bremszange und dem Bremsgriff von Kokua, oder ist das Original absolut ausreichend?
- Wie seht Ihr die Machbarkeit der Umsetzung bzgl. Montage von Cantisockeln und einer HS11?

Besten Dank schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## trifi70 (21. September 2014)

Ich kenn die genaue Geo des Hinterbaus nicht, es könnte sein, dass kein Platz für die Standard EVO2 Platte ist. In diesem Falle müsstest Du auf das alte Befestigungssystem ausweichen (einziger Nachteil: fummlige Erstmontage). Dieses gibt es meines Erachtens nur noch als OEM Version in neu, VSF baut das z.B. an den "Manufaktur" Rädern noch ein (glaube vorne). Zur Not kann man aber auch auf gebrauchte Teile bei ebay ausweichen.

Als Griff würde ich einen HS33 bevorzugen, weil er etwas weniger Handkraft erfordert (könnte je nach Kind aber egal sein), aber vor allem von seiner Geometrie besser zur Kinderhand passt, zumindest war das bei älteren HS33 wie wir sie fahren der Fall. Mein HS11 Griff ist da nicht so geeignet und hat auch einen viel zu langen Hebel.

Im Ergebnis würde ich also vermutlich ältere Parts kombinieren. Immer vorausgesetzt Du hast jemanden, der Dir die Cantisockel an der richtigen Stelle an den Rahmen "klebt".


----------



## Diman (21. September 2014)

Magura U-Bügel könnten hier eine Abhilfe schaffen, wenn man einen findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snatch77 (22. September 2014)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Das mit dem HS33 Bremsgriff klingt einleuchtend. Da ich noch einiges an HS33 Teilen hier rumliegen habe, sollte sich daraus was basteln lassen.

Jedoch würde ich erst mal gerne den Weg der Seilzugbremse gehen. Kann mir da jmd. wegen der Halterung und evtl. Alternativen Bremsbacken und Griffen weiterhelfen?


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

Cantisockel


----------



## Fisch123 (22. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Magura U-Bügel könnten hier eine Abhilfe schaffen, wenn man einen findet.


wenn man einen findet! habe gerade einen neuen für 10€ verkauft. wiegt aber fast 500gr. das Teil- wahrscheinlich keine Option.
Sabine


----------



## Surtre (22. September 2014)

@sven kona arbeitet an einer Selbstbaulösung:


----------



## Diman (22. September 2014)

Bei Kokua nachfragen ob die nicht endlich eine neu Version von Hinterradschwinge mit Cantisockeln rausbringen.


----------



## snatch77 (22. September 2014)

Ne neue Schwinge wollt ich jetzt nicht kaufen, da ich ja sehe dass es auch anders geht! ;-)
Ich schreibe die Jungs mal an, die sich den Halter selber gebaut haben - ansonsten muss ich mir halt selber was tüfteln.

Schon mal vielen Dank Euch allen!


----------



## sven kona (22. September 2014)

Hi .
Da war doch das kommende Bike meiner Tochter

Bei mir stockt alles sollte schon längst fertig sein.
Experimentiere mit verformbaren Carbonplatten , da das für mich aber Neuland ist sind einige Versuche erstma gescheitert.
Seid paar Monaten auch garkeine Zeit in der Werkstatt zu stehen.
Den U Bügel könnte man aber als Vorlage nehmen und Ihn aus Carbonplatte ausschneiden . 

Grüsse


----------



## trifi70 (22. September 2014)

Diman schrieb:


> Cantisockel


Watt is datt denn? Faltrad mit E-Motor? Oder was is die fette Kabellage? Den Rahm hätts aber ooch mit Cantisockel fertig gegeben, oder?  Und die Sockel drehen sich nicht weg? Warum eigentlich nicht?

Passt in das Kokua eigentlich so ein tolles Vollmetall-Hinterrad vom Puky Laufrad inkl. "Trommel"bremse? Also rein mechanisch von der Einbaubreite her, mein ich jetz mal...


----------



## Cyborg (23. September 2014)

Warum nicht einfach eine Magura HS33 Urban nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (23. September 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Watt is datt denn? Faltrad mit E-Motor? Oder was is die fette Kabellage? Den Rahm hätts aber ooch mit Cantisockel fertig gegeben, oder?  Und die Sockel drehen sich nicht weg? Warum eigentlich nicht?
> 
> Passt in das Kokua eigentlich so ein tolles Vollmetall-Hinterrad vom Puky Laufrad inkl. "Trommel"bremse? Also rein mechanisch von der Einbaubreite her, mein ich jetz mal...


Keine Ahnung, ich habe das Bild einfach aus dem Netz gefischt. 

@Cyborg Da muss man noch schauen ob es genug Platz für diese Bremse ist.


----------



## shortage (23. September 2014)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Warum nicht einfach eine Magura HS33 Urban nehmen?




Passt die denn über die "Ballong-Reifen"??

Grüße, ben


----------



## Cyborg (23. September 2014)

@shortage Ich kann leider nichts dazu sagen, auf der Magura-Seite steht auch nichts.


----------



## christucci (30. September 2014)

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie man das Kunststofflager der Schwinge (im Rahmen) ersetzen kann.
Habe gestern festgestellt, dass die Achse ganz ordentlich Spiel hat und auch das Gewinde nicht mehr das dollste ist.
Hatte an eine Kugellager-Variante mit neuer Achse gedacht. Hat da jemand schonmal was gebastelt?


----------



## Zugpferd (2. Oktober 2014)

christucci schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Idee, wie man das Kunststofflager der Schwinge (im Rahmen) ersetzen kann.
> Habe gestern festgestellt, dass die Achse ganz ordentlich Spiel hat und auch das Gewinde nicht mehr das dollste ist.



Genau das würde mich auch brennend interessieren - da das KUBike immer interessanter wird und Nr. 2 so langsam auf das Kokua schielt, sollte das mal langsam überholt werden...

Danke!


----------



## freindei rcc02 (13. Oktober 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Bremsscheibenmontage:



....das ist wohl mit ABSTAND das geilste Bild in diesem THREAD! Absoluter Wahnsinn, ich bin begeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beenert (18. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
ich stehe auch vor der Überlegung bei unserem Kokua eine Vorderrad-Bremse nachzurüsten. 
Variante 1: Kokua Original
Variante 2: Weinmann-ähnliche Seitenzugbremse mit Hebel (Canti oder V-Brake, Richtung Avid)
Variante 3: BMX-Bremsen, falls das technisch möglich ist ??? 

Die nachrüstbaren Cantisockel sehen auch interessant aus, hat das schon mal jemand am Vorderrad versucht?

Vielen Dank für alle sachdienlichen Hinweise,
Benedikt


----------



## beenert (29. Oktober 2014)

Habe gerade eine alte Magura HS entdeckt, der Preis ist aber mehr als sportlich(zumal durchtrennte Leitung, neue Beläge und Öl fällig).
Könnte die an einem Jumper funktionieren, hab den Verkäufer schon um nähere Informationen gebeten, glaube aber auch einen Riss im Bremsgriff nahe der Befestigung entdeckt zu haben.
Was meint ihr?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alter-Magura..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35de9e28eb


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Oktober 2014)

beenert schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine alte Magura HS entdeckt, der Preis ist aber mehr als sportlich(zumal durchtrennte Leitung, neue Beläge und Öl fällig).
> Könnte die an einem Jumper funktionieren, hab den Verkäufer schon um nähere Informationen gebeten, glaube aber auch einen Riss im Bremsgriff nahe der Befestigung entdeckt zu haben.
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Alter-Magura..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item35de9e28eb


Du kannst jede HS hernehmen, musst dir nur so ein Bügel mit Halbschellen besorgen. Warum so altes Geraffel kaufen? nimm von ner günstigeren HS11 die Kolben, die sind leicht und kombiniere sie mit neueren HS33 Griffen, die sich an den Lenker stellen lassen.


----------



## trifi70 (30. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem is der Bügel. Wo gibs den denn sonst noch? Aktuell jedenfalls nicht mehr, soweit ich weiß. Normal is die EVO2 Platte dabei oder Firmtech mit speziellen Sockeln an Gabel bzw. Hinterbau. Was beides beim Jumper nicht so recht weiterhilft. Kolben und Hebel könnte man natürlich nehmen, falls beim ebay Angebot was defekt sein sollte. 30 Eur nur wegen dem Bügel ist allerdings auch heftig...


----------



## Fisch123 (30. Oktober 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das Problem is der Bügel. Wo gibs den denn sonst noch? Aktuell jedenfalls nicht mehr, soweit ich weiß. Normal is die EVO2 Platte dabei oder Firmtech mit speziellen Sockeln an Gabel bzw. Hinterbau. Was beides beim Jumper nicht so recht weiterhilft. Kolben und Hebel könnte man natürlich nehmen, falls beim ebay Angebot was defekt sein sollte. 30 Eur nur wegen dem Bügel ist allerdings auch heftig...


Mag sein, das das heftig ist, leider sind diese Bügel recht selten zu bekommen. Immer schön die Augen offen halten.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (3. Dezember 2014)

Surtre schrieb:


> Vorerst fertig, Weihnachten kann kommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sind die Gabel und Schwinger eigentlich Silber lackiert worden oder hast du nur die original Farbe entfernt? Mir gefallen die angebotenen Farben nicht wirklich.


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2014)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> Sind die Gabel und Schwinger eigentlich Silber lackiert worden oder hast du nur die original Farbe entfernt? Mir gefallen die angebotenen Farben nicht wirklich.


Ich habe Gabel, Schwinge und Hauptrahmen (Klarlack) entlackt, die Gelegenheit genutzt und ein paar Stellen nachbearbeitet und am Ende mit Schleifvlies alles gebürstet.


----------



## schneidexe (1. Januar 2015)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage. Wir ham son Teil zu Weihnachten für unsern Kleinen (2) gebraucht gekauft. Wie locker muss denn die Schwinge am "Tretlager" sein? Die ist schon ziemlich fest bei uns. Also wenn man das Bike hochhebt, "klebt" das Federgummi weiterhin am Sitzrohr. Mann muss die Schwinge schon mit Druck runterklappen. 

Und federungstechinsch tut sich da auch nicht soooo viel, muss ich mich schon mal draufhocken und n bissl wippen.  Hab so den Eindruck, dass die "Federung" beim Gewicht von so nem Knirps nicht viel ausmachen, sondern dass es eher über den Reifendruck passiert. 

Die Stollenbereifung is jedenfalls sehr geil, die werd ich dann auch nachrüsten wenn's ins Gelände geht...


----------



## Deleted 77286 (1. Januar 2015)

Evtl hast du das harte elastomer.  ich würde mein oranges gegen das graue tauschen.  Bei mir merkt man auf jeden Fall die Federung


----------



## Bembel_Benji (1. Januar 2015)

Bei unserem definitiv auch! Unser Zwerg wiegt 11 kg und wenn er sich drauf setzt hat er auch einige Millimeter Sag. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. Januar 2015)

Hat einer von euch zufällig die Speichenlänge? Meine Messungen schwanken zwischen 74mm und 76mm 
verbogen sind die Speichen auch noch...
und ich werd die Originalnaben verwenden.... somit bleibt die Länge gleich..


----------



## Surtre (10. Januar 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch zufällig die Speichenlänge? Meine Messungen schwanken zwischen 74mm und 76mm
> verbogen sind die Speichen auch noch...
> und ich werd die Originalnaben verwenden.... somit bleibt die Länge gleich..



Benötigst Du nur andere Speichen oder sollen sie eine andere Farbe haben?
Ich habe noch die originalen silbernen unseres Jumpers im Keller liegen, falls Du sie gebrauchen kannst.
Ich messe nachher die Länge nach.


----------



## sven kona (10. Januar 2015)

Abend war auch grad in Garage originale hab ich auch rumliegen . Haben 78 mm und meine Weißen von Erdmann haben auch 78 mm 

Grüße

Warum sind deine verbogen ?


----------



## Alex0303 (10. Januar 2015)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten 

Okay.. dann hab ich falsch gemessen 

Möcht nicht die Originalspeichen verbauen.

Hab vor rote Speichen und Nippel zu verbauen... ist aber noch nicht 100%ig fix..


----------



## Dirty_Scott (10. Januar 2015)

Hi..also meine orginalen speichen haben eine durschnittlänge von 74mm.....ich bekomme keine anderen Speichen in der Länge zumindestens sagen sie das alle 
Bin auch dabei ein jumper umzubauen bin aber noch am anfang vom projekt 

übrigens ist bei meinen Jumoer auch 86mm naben verbaut!


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> Hi..also meine orginalen speichen haben eine durschnittlänge von 74mm.....
> 
> übrigens ist bei meinen Jumoer auch 86mm naben verbaut!



So. Hab die Speichen heut noch mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen... 74mm...
Einbaubreite der Gabel 84mm .... 
werd noch verrückt mit dem Ganzen


----------



## Dirty_Scott (11. Januar 2015)

Ganz locker bleiben hadt ja noch mehr zeit wie manch anderer 
Werde die woche die speichen bestellen denke ich


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Bitte danach um Meldung welche Länge du bestellt hast und obs passt 

Edith sagt: Die Nippellänge bitte auch... also die vom Radl mein ich jetzt


----------



## Dirty_Scott (11. Januar 2015)

Ja na klar werde ich info geben 

Orginal sind ja 12mm nippel verbaut...aber ich denke ich werde die nippel 2mm länger nehmen und dafür die speichen 2mm kürzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt... die rot eloxierten nippel gibts nicht mit 12mm (zumindest bei 1,8mm)
Vorher muss aber die Finanzministerin noch das Budget freigeben


----------



## Dirty_Scott (11. Januar 2015)

Ja das kenne ich nur zu gut...aber was bestellt ist wird nicht storniert so habe eben alle speichen durchgemessen..komme auf 76mm für vorn und hinten..

ja genau das ist auch mein problem mit den 1.8er nippel..würde ja lieber 2mm speichen nehmen


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Ja.. ob jetz 1,8 oder 2,0 seh ich nicht so eng. So groß ist die Belastung auch noch nicht 
Also die 76mm Speichen für die 14mm Nippel?


----------



## Dirty_Scott (11. Januar 2015)

Na bestellen werde ich ne 74er speiche mit 14er nippel...jetzt nur noch die frage ob ich alle 40 speichen wieder einspeiche....aber nicht wie sutre mit 10 speichen sondern mit 12 Speichen pro rad


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Dann bin ich gespannt wies bei dir passt von der Länge her..

12 Speichen pro Felge? Ist das dann nicht "einseitig"? 

@Surtre wie ist die Stabilität bei deinen Laufrädern? Musstest schon nachzentrieren?


----------



## Surtre (11. Januar 2015)

Auf die 12 Speichen bin ich auch gespannt. 

Am VR musste ich bereits einmal aktiv werden, allerdings um eine neue Nabe einzuspeichen: 



Spaß beiseite:
Ich merke bislang keine mangelnde Stabilität. Zuletzt habe ich mich wegen der neuen Nabe selbst ein paar Mal auf das Rad gelehnt um die Räder zu beobachten.
Am Hinterrad sieht man eine deutlich Bewegung in den Speichen beim Bremsen, das ist aber der radialen Einspeichung geschuldet.

Wie schon an anderer Stelle geschrieben: Das Zentrieren mit den wenigen Speichen und den krummen Felgen nervt nur ziemlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Danke 

Neue Nabe? Schaut ein bisschen filigran aus... aber nicht schlecht 

Für hinten auch geplant oder bleibst da bei der jetztigen Lösung?


----------



## Dirty_Scott (11. Januar 2015)

Ja finde deine idee echt geil..aber ich will sie nicht abkupfern weist 
Du hast Glück das deine nabenbreite 74mm ist und nicht so wie bei mir 86mm da bekommt man nicht so leicht eine neue nabe xD

habe mal ein foto hochgeladen vin meiner idee für die speichen...sind aber alle lose


----------



## Surtre (11. Januar 2015)

Hinten bleibt am Jumper die derzeitige Lösung bestehen. 
Eigentlich wollte ich auch nur eine Vorderradnabe für das 12" Fahrrad bauen (80mm Einbaubreite @Dirty_Scott  ). Das Jumper musste als Testobjekt herhalten, bis das Fahrrad geliefert wird und hat so ebenfalls eine neue Nabe verpasst bekommen.
Evtl. baue ich für das Fahrrad eine andere Hinterradnabe, allerdings nicht ganz mit dem gleichen Prinzip.


----------



## Dirty_Scott (11. Januar 2015)

Ja sorry 
Hast du die selber hergestellt die nabe..sieht irgendwie so aus


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Wie viel Platz ist bei Gabel und Schwinge noch? Der Black Jack ist ja 1,9 breit...
geht da noch mehr oder ists dann schon eng?


----------



## Deleted 77286 (12. Januar 2015)

ich habe da mal eine Frage bzgl Steuersatz. Ich hatte mir einen leichten FSA Orbit MX AHEAD raus gesucht, jetzt ist der aber auf einmal nicht mehr lieferbar. Muss das ein klassischer AHEADSteuersaty sein, oder geht auch was anderes. Hat JeMand einen guten Tipp fuer was leichtes und guenstiges.
Ich glaube das Rahmenaunbauma- muss ober und unten 34mm betragen und der Gabelschaft durchgehen 28.6mm


----------



## Alex0303 (12. Januar 2015)

Hab mir damals den bestellt... war um ca 29 Euro zu haben
http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p...3/Reverse-Twister-Steuersatz-Ahead-1-1-8.html
Ahead passt... gibt eh schöne Steuersätze 

Edith fragt: hast du den hier gemeint?
http://www.hibike.at/shop/product/p...448f7cd678/FSA-Orbit-MX-Steuersatz-1-1-8.html


----------



## Deleted 77286 (12. Januar 2015)

ja aber nicht für 50€ und der kann ja nicht passen, da der 44mm Einbaumaß hat...

ich wollte den FSA Orbit MX 1 1/8" haben. Den hatte ich am 22.12. für 20€ bei Nubukbikes inkl Sattelklemme und Black Jack bestellt. Und jetzt schicken die mir eine Email, dass der Reifen und der FSA nicht leiferbar sind. Aber zuerst schon zweimal am Telefon gesagt das Zeug ist unterwegs. Ich rate den Shop zu meiden!!!

Jetzt gibt es zwar bei Bike Discount den Steuersatz aber den Rest nicht, ich könnte K...


----------



## Alex0303 (12. Januar 2015)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> ja aber nicht für 50€ und der kann ja nicht passen, da der 44mm Einbaumaß hat...




Ja.. der semi integrierte hat 44mm.. der ahead nur 34mm... steht gleich drunter....

In weiß würd der FSA halt auch "nur" 30 kosten ...


----------



## Deleted 77286 (12. Januar 2015)

kann man auch einen Semi intergrierten nehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (12. Januar 2015)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> kann man auch einen Semi intergrierten nehmen?


Nein, da, dieser, wie Du bereits geschrieben hast, 44mm hat.

Hier gibt es das baugleiche Modell zum Reverse:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/C0836-40-New...ng_Parts_Accessories&var=&hash=item2ed55ef346
Der Funworks S-light Ahead spielt in der gleichen Gewichtsklasse:



http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/product-6107-10254/fun-works-steuersatz-s-light-ahead


----------



## Deleted 77286 (12. Januar 2015)

die Steuersätze welche ich finde haben meißtens die Bezeichnung EC34/28,6-EC34/30. Passt dieser oder muss beim Kokua 28,6 oben und unten sein? Hab das Laufrad leider nicht da und kann nicht nachmessen


----------



## Dirty_Scott (12. Januar 2015)

Hi muss beides EC34/28,6 sein...oben und unten


----------



## Deleted 77286 (12. Januar 2015)

ich finde aber ausschließlich welche mit 28,6 / 30mm.

Wie kann ich das denn an meinem alten Steuersatz genau messen? Laut Wikipedia haben die 1 1/8" Steuersätze einen 30er gabelkonus


----------



## Surtre (12. Januar 2015)

Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> Hi muss beides EC34/28,6 sein...oben und unten


Einspruch!
Unseres hatte standardmäßig unten einen 30er Sitz. Einige andere Jumper (auch in diesem Thread) fahren ebenfalls mit anderen Standard-Steuersätzen.


----------



## Dirty_Scott (13. Januar 2015)

Ok....dann möchte ich mich für die nichz koreckte ausage entschuldigen. .bei mir ist es jedenfalls EC34/28.6 oben unten


----------



## Surtre (13. Januar 2015)

Welchen Steuersatz hast Du verbaut?


----------



## Dirty_Scott (13. Januar 2015)

Noch garkeinen  wir aber nen ritchy steursatz werden


----------



## Büscherammler (15. Januar 2015)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> ja aber nicht für 50€ und der kann ja nicht passen, da der 44mm Einbaumaß hat...
> 
> ich wollte den FSA Orbit MX 1 1/8" haben. Den hatte ich am 22.12. für 20€ bei Nubukbikes inkl Sattelklemme und Black Jack bestellt. Und jetzt schicken die mir eine Email, dass der Reifen und der FSA nicht leiferbar sind. Aber zuerst schon zweimal am Telefon gesagt das Zeug ist unterwegs. Ich rate den Shop zu meiden!!!
> 
> Jetzt gibt es zwar bei Bike Discount den Steuersatz aber den Rest nicht, ich könnte K...


 

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt! Habe bei Nubuk auch am 28.12 bestellt, u.a den besagten Steuersatz in Schwarz. Das Paket ist angeblich seit 7.01. unterwegs. Black Jacks in 12" waren bei mir als ausverkauft angezeigt.

Ratet mal wer bisher noch kein Paket bekommen hat!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77286 (15. Januar 2015)

ich habe alles storniert. das war das erste und letzte mal. bei hibike gibt es den black jack auch für 4,90€


----------



## paradox (16. Januar 2015)

Mal ein SpyShot vom Kokua.  RAL5012 Lichtblau


----------



## Dirty_Scott (16. Januar 2015)

Sieht jut aus 
Hast den Hauptrahmen entlackt??


----------



## paradox (16. Januar 2015)

ja, entlackt, aber wie gesagt alles noch nicht fertig


----------



## Y_G (16. Januar 2015)

Farbe kommt gut


----------



## Dirty_Scott (16. Januar 2015)

Ja gefällt mir auch gut...wie hadt den entlackt mit abbeizer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (16. Januar 2015)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> ich habe alles storniert. das war das erste und letzte mal. bei hibike gibt es den black jack auch für 4,90€


Ja, komischer Laden. Sind ein bischen verplant dort ;-)

Habe gestern angerufen wo denn mein Paket ist. Die nette Dame meinte, das ist noch nicht raus und sie forscht nach wiesp, weshalb,warum und meldet sich dann bei mir.
Am Abend habe ich in der Tat eine Email von Ihr, es liegt an der Sattelklemme und den Bremsbelägen die ich bestellt habe, diese sind nicht lagernd. Ich habe daraufhin *gestern* Abend zurückgeschrieben, sie sollen eine Teillieferung schicken, ich brauche dringend die Bremse und den Steuersatz aus der Bestellung.

Schwupps, *heute *bekomme ich ein Paket von Nubuk in dem alle bestellten Teile sind!!?!

Muss man nicht verstehen, aber der Kokua Pimp kann zumindest weitergehen ;-)


----------



## DickesB (20. Januar 2015)

So, ich verfolge den Threat immer wieder und habe mich nicht ausgeruht...







 



 

Danke Kuhjand fürs Pulvern, danke Surtre für die Tips und Sorry Fujisan für das übernehmen der Schriftart, aber die sieht toll aus und passt zum Bike...


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Januar 2015)

schaut echt toll aus 

besonders die Montage der Bremse gefällt mir 
einfach und funktioniert


----------



## Surtre (20. Januar 2015)

Super!
Wie fühlt sich die gepulverte Felge beim Bremsen an? Erscheint es griffig genug?


----------



## DickesB (20. Januar 2015)

@Surtre:

Wir sprechen von einer bewegten Masse </= 25kg im Extremfall. Ich würde Sie mit der HS11 als absolut ausreichend einstufen.
Mit der Kraft eines Kindes reicht es das Rad zu blockieren. 
Man merkt den Unterschied aber schon zu ner Eloxierten "rauen" Oberfläche.


----------



## Surtre (20. Januar 2015)

Der Massen und Kräfte bin ich mir bewusst. 
Kein Quitschen oder Stottern durch Stick-Slip? Dann wäre das Pulvern wohl doch eine Option für das 12" Fahrrad.


----------



## DickesB (20. Januar 2015)

Bevor ich mich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehne...
Ich habe meinen Junior (Kann noch nicht einmal laufen) noch nicht mit 20 Sachen nen Berg runter düsen und bremsen lassen.
Was meine Versuche mit "von Hand beschleunigen und abbremsen" angeht, wirkt das System äußerst Geräusch- und Stotterarm.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (20. Januar 2015)

Sieht Tip Top aus!  Bei mir sind heute die Black Jack gekommen.  Warte noch auf den Rahmen.  Der wird Glasperlen gestrahlt...
Hat vielleicht noch jemand Interesse an dem orangenen Elastomer und würde gegen das graue tauschen?


----------



## sven kona (20. Januar 2015)

Sieht Top aus . Gibts mal ne Großaufnahme der Schellen bzw des Schutzes am Vorbau ? 

Grüße


----------



## KIV (20. Januar 2015)

Specialized-Flo schrieb:


> Sieht Tip Top aus!  Bei mir sind heute die Black Jack gekommen.  Warte noch auf den Rahmen.  Der wird Glasperlen gestrahlt...
> Hat vielleicht noch jemand Interesse an dem orangenen Elastomer und würde gegen das graue tauschen?


Elastomere gibts fürn Appel undn Ei beim Kokua-D-Vertrieb.
Tipp: Direkt die Hülse fürs Gelenk mitbestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77286 (20. Januar 2015)

da hab ich schon geschaut. auf deren Homepage sind keine Ersatzteile für das Jumper aufgeführt (Ist auch noch der 2012er Katalog online...) und gemeldet haben die sich auch noch nicht


----------



## KIV (20. Januar 2015)

anrufen..!


----------



## paradox (20. Januar 2015)

Sehr schick. Gefällt mir außerordentlich gut!

Ich bin so gespannt wann meins endlich fertig ist... 

Aber bis Ostern ist ja nicht mehr lang 

Was hat es mit dem Dämpfer auf sich? Orange oder Grau, was ist der Unterschied?

Hülse?


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

Es gibt Orange und grau jeweils in hart und weich
Ist halt ne optische Geschichte...

Die Hauptlagerhülsen verschlei?en und es bildet sich Spiel... Die kosten glaub n Euro.

@sven kona :
Bild kommt


----------



## sven kona (21. Januar 2015)

Moin Selbstbau?
Grüße


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

Das Detailbild sieht etwas "verratzt" aus, der Schutz wirkt real wie geleckt und glänzt...


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

Hier noch aus Solid Works...
Wurde via 3D Druck hergestellt.


----------



## sven kona (21. Januar 2015)

Top.

Und die Schellen?


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

sven kona schrieb:


> Top.
> 
> Und die Schellen?



Was für Schellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (21. Januar 2015)

Sockel für die Bremse


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

sven kona schrieb:


> Sockel für die Bremse



Ahhhhh, jetzt klingelts... Dachte was hast du mit den Augen, was sind am Vorbau für Schellen...





Allerdings sind zwei Dinge zu beachten:
1.) An dem Durchmesser 20, an den Kanten wo dieser geschlitzt ist, muss eine schöne Fase hin (Dann passt das Perfekt zur Schwinge vom Kokua - Material habe ich ein EN-AW 7075 Aluminium verwendet (wegen der Hohen Festigkeit für das eine "kurze M6 Gewinde")
2.) Allgemein schöne Fasen/Verrundungen hin machen, dass sich die kleinen beim beschleinigen daran nicht den Fuß aufreissen können.


----------



## sven kona (21. Januar 2015)

Coole Sache net schlecht . Top . 

Sehr interessant . Bin noch am basteln . Gewindeniermuttern sund drin und habe noch vor den Sockel aus carbon zu machen ( dauert aber schon 1 jähr ) da kaum zeit


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

Ich bin gerade dabei noch eine "Trike-Achse" zu bauen.
Wenn der kleine nicht stabil laufen kann, muss ich eben das Laufrad stabil fahrbar machen...

Habe zwei Kickboard Rollen mit 120mm Durchmesser geordert und mache die mit ner Gewindestange anstatt der des hinteren Laufrades rein.

Wenn es soweit ist mach ich Bilder...


----------



## sven kona (21. Januar 2015)

Hätte noch ne gewindestange m10x1 allerdings aus TITAN 

Fals Interesse 
Grüsse


----------



## Alex0303 (21. Januar 2015)

und wennst bei Kokua einfach anfragst, ob die dir eine Hinterachse inkl. Räder vom LikeATrike schicken?
blau lackiert und passt fürn Anfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

Danke fürs Angebot und die Idee...

1.) ich brauch für die Kickboardrollen ne M8er Gewindestange (Hab ich auch schon).

2.) Stückliste: zwei Rollen (in meinem Fall 120mm Durchmesser, dass der Kleine auch auf den Boden kommt zu je 2,95€ im Angebot), Die Gewindestange 2,80€ von nem Kumpel (Wir bezahlen uns Gegenseitig in Hefe, daher der krumme Betrag) und paar Muttern (Hab ich zu Hause)...

Ich glaube nicht, dass mir Kokua eine so günstige Lösung bieten kann...


----------



## Alex0303 (21. Januar 2015)

DickesB schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass mir Kokua eine so günstige Lösung bieten kann...


 
hast sicher recht...

aber 120 mm... wie machst das dann mit dem Sattel? der hängt doch dann ziemlich nach hinten oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## DickesB (21. Januar 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> hast sicher recht...
> 
> aber 120 mm... wie machst das dann mit dem Sattel? der hängt doch dann ziemlich nach hinten oder irre ich mich da?



Darüber mach ich mir gedanken wenn ich sehe, wie das ausschaut...
Vermutlich mache ich eine "Sitzbank", die ich am Hauptrohr des Rahmens anbringe und auf dem Sattelrohr auflege...
Muss das aber erst im gesamten sehen wie das wirkt...


----------



## Alex0303 (21. Januar 2015)

na dann. viel vergnügen beim Basteln


----------



## DickesB (28. Januar 2015)

So wird das Lauftrike aussehen...

Sitzbank ist in Arbeit! Aufnahme für Sitzbank steckt im Sattelrohr.

Materialkosten derzeit 10,50€


----------



## paradox (28. Januar 2015)

Cool, aber denkst du das die Achse hinten hält?


----------



## DickesB (28. Januar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Cool, aber denkst du das die Achse hinten hält?



Aber logisch...


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Januar 2015)

Schaut gut aus.. 

Ich würd die Stange noch kürzen... mir wärs zu lang.... 
dann biegt sie sich bei Belastung auch nicht so leicht durch...

Aber wie gesagt: chapeau


----------



## Fisch123 (29. Januar 2015)

Und vor allem: Transparent Schlauch über die freiliegenden Gewindestangen, wegen der Verletzungsgefahr


----------



## DickesB (29. Januar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Und vor allem: Transparent Schlauch über die freiliegenden Gewindestangen, wegen der Verletzungsgefahr



Ich kann meinen kleinen auch in Watte packen oder die Straße mit Gummimatten überzeihen im Falle er fällt...

Nee, mal im Ernst, was soll denn da passieren? Er könnte beim Anschubsen mit den Füßen unter die Achse geraten, was aber auch mit Transparenten schlächen nicht angenehmer wird. Scharfkantig ist das Gewinde nicht, dass man sich dran schneiden könnte.

Ich versuche immer möglichst alle Gefahren von meinem Kleinen fern zu halten, aber ich ich kann Ihn auch nicht vor allen Eventualitäten bewahren.

Noch weiss ich ja nicht einmal, ob er sich überhaupt für das Laufrad interessiert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (29. Januar 2015)

DickesB schrieb:


> Ich kann meinen kleinen auch in Watte packen oder die Straße mit Gummimatten überzeihen im Falle er fällt...
> 
> Nee, mal im Ernst, was soll denn da passieren? Er könnte beim Anschubsen mit den Füßen unter die Achse geraten, was aber auch mit Transparenten schlächen nicht angenehmer wird. Scharfkantig ist das Gewinde nicht, dass man sich dran schneiden könnte.
> 
> ...


 
ich denk da ähnlich. der Kleine muss es sowieso mal lernen...
man kann nicht immer aufpassen...

ich hätt da auch keine Bedenken, dass er sich schneiden könnte..


----------



## DickesB (2. Februar 2015)

Alcantara Sitzbank fertig...


----------



## Deleted 77286 (7. Februar 2015)

mein aktueller Stand...

Felgen werden noch rot lackiert und dann schau ich mal welche Decals drauf kommen.


----------



## paradox (14. Februar 2015)

Freunde der Sonne,

nächstes Wochenende präsentiere ich euch das Ergebnis, es fehlen noch spassende Spacer und die Zeit für ein Fotos.  Daher gedulden bis nächstes WE. 



Mein Sohn passt noch nicht mal richtig drauf und wollte schon draufsitzen und los.  Also Puky LR M besorgen bis zu Ostern.


----------



## paradox (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,


da ich meine Freude und Begeisterung nicht in Grenzen halten kann, hier nun die Bilder zum Laufrad, ein paar wenige Sachen werden noch getauscht oder fertig gemacht, aber es läuft und steht soweit.

Das Ziel ist erreicht, aber seht selbst:

@Surtre: Danke für die Idee mit der Discaufnahmen und dem zusprechen es selbst in die Handzunehmen.
@Fujisan: für die Idee überhaupt das Teil zu tunen.
@ all: Danke für Ideen, auch wenn ich oft nur stiller Mitleser war.

Der Größte Danke gilt aber @Major_one:

!!! Vielen Dank  für die technische und handwerkliche Umsetzung! Dem Fräßen und Bohren, dem Lackieren und Montieren
Deiner Geduld und vor allem der Geduld deiner Frau!!!

Wenn es euch gefällt, das erste Bild klicken und liken 













































[/URL]

Partsliste:

Rahmen: Steuerrohr ausgefässt, Löcher für integrierte Leitung, entlackt, abgeschliffen
Hinterbau: PM Discmontage angeschweißt, Löcher für integrierte Leitung, entlackt, neu lackiert
Gabel: Schaft gekürzt, entlackt, neu Lackiert, M8 Gewinde
VR Nabe: American Classic 74mm + je 5mm Distanzhülsen auf 84mm Breite. Distanzhülsen mit Feingewinde auf Achse geschraubt, Nabe ausgefrässt, Achse lackiert
HR Nabe: American Classic 74mm + Customamde 3 Arm Disc Adapter, verpresst, geklebt, verschraubt, Lager in den Adapter gewandert. HR asysmetrisch,
Nippel: Alu Pilar
Speichen: Sapim Custom 76mm / 78mm
Felgen: Kokua, gelöchert
Felgenband: Schwalbe, gekürzt
Schläuche: SV14A gekürzt, nur 40gr das Stück ;-)
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Jack
Steuersatz: Reverse
Spacer, FSA, wird noch gegen Revers getauscht
Vorbau: KCNC FlyRide, enteloxiert, Alu Schrauben
Lenker: KCNC, enteloxiert, poliert,
Bremse: XTR XC, Bremshebel Custommade barbeitet für kleine Kinderhände
Bremsscheibe: Ashima 140mm Custom, nur nch drei Aufnahmen
Griffe: Deda Lenkerband
Sattelstütze: Kokua
Sattel: Kokua, wird noch neu bezogen
Klemme: Contec Custom, ausgefässt, Lackiert, AluSchrabe, 9gr leicht
Achsen: Alu Endkappen, Titan Achse, Custommade
Lager: Industrielage
Achse: Titan mit Alu Linsenkopf Schrauben
Schrauben: alle Alu
Achsen: alle Titan
Dämpfer: Kokua
Bremsleitung: Meterware, AluFittings

Startgewicht original: 3344gr
Zielgewicht nach dem Tuning inkl. Klingel: 2950gr

ca: 60 Stunden Handarbeit
ca: 100 Stunden vor dm Rechner verbracht für Suchen und finden von Teilen, ...
3 Bremsen bestellt und wieder verworfen um nur einige Bespiele zunennen.

Und nun Feuer frei!


----------



## DickesB (16. Februar 2015)

Mehr als ein AWESOME habe ich nicht hinzuzufügen...

#verrückt#hammer#bescheuert#freak#kokua#oneLove#


----------



## nadine09 (16. Februar 2015)

Wahnsinn.... Wie geil ist das denn! love. Das ist der Knaller.  Wie kann man denn nur so verrückt sein?!


----------



## paradox (16. Februar 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.... Wie geil ist das denn! love. Das ist der Knaller.  Wie kann man denn nur so verrückt sein?!


Aus Liebe und Hobby in einem


----------



## nadine09 (16. Februar 2015)

paradox schrieb:


> Aus Liebe und Hobby in einem


Danke,  dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. Februar 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Danke,  dass du uns daran teilhaben lässt!


Heute kam das nächste Projekt an, der erste Kinder MTB Rahmen.
Aber das Projekt wird wie dieses Kokua locker 18 Monate dauern...
Gut Ding braucht Weile.


----------



## Alex0303 (17. Februar 2015)

Chapeau


----------



## sven kona (17. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin , da bleibt mir echt der Mund offen 

1a Arbeit . 

Hut ab für soviel Einsatz Ausdauer und Detailverliebtheit .

Erinnert etwas an 90er Wahnsinn von Leichtbau und Eloxi 

Grüße sven


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Danke.


----------



## Surtre (17. Februar 2015)

Wow, das ist ja der Wahnsinn! 
@paradox Wegen der Schläuche müssen wir uns mal unterhalten. 
Die Steuerrohrausfräsung ist super.  Der BdW-Aufkleber könnte ja zur Not auch auf den Gabelschaft. 

Ich bin übrigens froh über die Verdickungen an den Griffenden: Wenn es unsere Kleine umwirft, landet der Lenker doch recht oft in der Bauchgegend...


----------



## Alex0303 (17. Februar 2015)

du hast ja schon die Arbeitszeit hingeschrieben..
aber wie schauts mit dem Budget aus? 
die Teile schaun nicht so aus, als hättest die gebraucht gekauft 

kann mich grad nicht sattsehen.. 

bleiben eigentlich die Schrauben für die Bremsscheibe in rot oder kommt noch was Blaues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (17. Februar 2015)

Nach den Preisen sollte man mE bei einem solchen Projekt nicht fragen. Das verdirbt dem Erbauer nur die Laune... 

Glückwunsch! Ist sehr geil geworden!


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> Nach den Preisen sollte man mE bei einem solchen Projekt nicht fragen. Das verdirbt dem Erbauer nur die Laune...
> 
> Glückwunsch! Ist sehr geil geworden!


Warum kann man nicht fragen? wenn der Erbauer es geil findet ist es ihm doch wurscht was es gekostete hat. Das da immer so ein Bremborium draus gemacht wird! Weh tut es erst dann wenn es nicht mehr gebraucht wird und es evtl. verkauft werden soll.
Da tränen einem die Augen und man hat schlechte Laune, wenn andere das geleistete in Stunden und Geld nicht würdigen.
Sabine


----------



## Alex0303 (17. Februar 2015)

meins wird nicht mal annähernd das kosten und auch nicht so viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.
Trotzdem wirds aufgehoben.. und wenn kein zweites Kind nachkommt, dann wirds in die "Werkstatt" als Trophäe gehängt


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

DANKE 

Vergesst nicht das erste Bild zu liken 

@Surtre Mail mich an wegen der Schläuche, den BikederWoche Aufkleben hätte ich gerne auch, also liken ;-)

@Alex0303 Blaue Schrauben kommen noch, rot war ja ursprünglich geplant, auf grünem Rad.

@KIV Preise, nein ;-)

@Fisch123 es bleibt in der Familie, soetwas verkaufe ich nicht, zuviel Zeit und Lieben zum Detail ist da reingeflossen, jedes Kinderrad wird aufgehoben, weil jedes ein Einzelstück wird, und wer weiß was noch so kommt (2.Kind...  )


----------



## Ketchyp (17. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön geworden! Ich ärgere mich gerade, dass ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen bin mit den Löchern in der Felge - das kommt wirklich super!


----------



## Bens_Papa (17. Februar 2015)

Fantastisch gemacht - eine echte Augenweide ohne "wenn und aber". 
Schön, dass es hier im Forum genügend Bekloppte gibt, die nicht immer zuerst eine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung anstellen, bevor sie ein Projekt beginnen. Und dass man so ein wunderschönes Kleinod nachher nicht verkauft, ist nur konsequent!
Ich hänge mir das Ben-E-Bike auch an die Wand, wenn's für den Racker zu klein geworden ist.

Daumen ganz weit nach oben und mehr von solchen "emotionalen" Projekten


Grüße
Robin


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank @Ketchyp 
Vielen Dank @Bens_Papa


----------



## Fisch123 (17. Februar 2015)

Was ihr euch so alles an die Wand hängt!
Ihr müsst ja Kohle ohne Ende haben. Kann ich z.B. nicht


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Was ihr euch so alles an die Wand hängt!
> Ihr müsst ja Kohle ohne Ende haben. Kann ich z.B. nicht


 
Naja, ... diese Projekt lief über 1,5 Jahre und so viel das alles mal eben so ab und nicht unbedingt stark auf. Glaube mir, meine Frau Finanzministerin ist da auch sehr hinterher und fragt dreimal nach ob das wirklich sein muss.
Ich kann Dich also verstehen. Aber dieses Projekt ist mir Heilig und eben mit soviel Lieben und Zeit verbunden, wer würde das zahlen wollen und können? Keiner, auserdem bleibt so immer die Erinnerung inne. Ein nicht zu verachtender Faktor in diesem Falle.


----------



## Büscherammler (17. Februar 2015)

Wow, Hammer!!

Bist ein echter Freak ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bens_Papa (17. Februar 2015)

Meine Äusserung "mit dem an die Wand hängen" soll bitte, bitte nicht respektlos klingen - ich finde es ganz toll, was manche hier auch mit begrenztem Budget auf die Beine stellen. *Das verdient mitunter mehr Hochachtung als wenn man aus dem Vollen schöpfen kann!!!*

Wer allerdings (im positiven Sinne) so "bescheuert" ist, so ein Laufrad aufzubauen oder wie in meinem Fall >2000 Euronen für ein 20" E-Bike auszugeben (Nutzungsdauer < 2 Jahre), der sollte sich so ein Hobby nicht vom Munde absparen müssen.
Das hat mit Vernunft wirklich nichts mehr zu tun. Aber wie Paradox schon schreibt - wenn so viel Herzblut darin steckt,  tut man sich mit dem Verkaufen schwer. Welcher Käufer weiß denn so etwas wirklich zu schätzen und monetär zu honorieren?


----------



## paradox (17. Februar 2015)

@Bens_Papa PUNKT So ist es. Meine Unterschift hast Du.


----------



## Alex0303 (17. Februar 2015)

wir haben doch alle einen Vogel 
und es ist gut so


----------



## Y_G (17. Februar 2015)

Danke, einfach nur cool!!!


----------



## RaulEndymion (27. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Inspiration durch diesen Thread. 
Wird zwar noch ein knappes Jahr dauern bis mein Kleiner mit sowas fahren kann, aber ein Kokua Jumper habe ich trotzdem gleich mal bestellt.


----------



## KIV (27. Februar 2015)

Na dann kann man ja glatt noch zur Geburt gratulieren... 
Glückwunsch!


----------



## paradox (27. Februar 2015)

Ein kleines Update, morgen wird getestet :

Hope 140mm Scheibe mit Carbon Eingriffschutz (made by 

@Surtre)

Strider (Balancebikes aus dem Land über dem großen Teich) Sattel, harter Kunststoff, bearbeitet damit der Reifdn nicht schleift.
Der Strider Sattel bringt ganze. 3,5cm in der Höhe und einiges in der Breite. Morgen wird mein Sohn das testen.

Wenn es klappt dann 

Und ja bessere Bilder kommen auch noch mal


----------



## Dennis32 (11. August 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Was ihr euch so alles an die Wand hängt!
> Ihr müsst ja Kohle ohne Ende haben. Kann ich z.B. nicht


Das ist schade für dich. 

Man(n)  muss aber auch gönnen können.....


----------



## GingensBest (23. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

wird Zeit die Freude am Low Budget Neuaufbau des Jumper meiner ungeborenen Tochter mit euch zu teilen 
Die ganzen geilen Umbauten hier haben mich dazu bewegt kreativ zu sein 




 

So hat s begonnen, die runtergerockte Basis zerlegt.

















Und nachdem ich mich irgendwann gegen einen Bremsenumbau entschieden habe, ging es nun mit der Custom Lackierung durch meinen Bruder los...
Jetzt noch die Laufräder mit neuen Naben aus China versehen, Chinacarbonlenker mit Vorbau und Decals, dann steht das Minime des Daddy Bike 





Schönen Sonntag noch allesamt...

Markus

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (23. August 2015)

Sehr schick!


----------



## Y_G (23. August 2015)

schöner Aufbau  ist das ein Lack mit flakes?


----------



## GingensBest (23. August 2015)

Danke , das ist Flo Yellow, dann clear mit grün/gold Flipflop Flakes und dann 2x Klarlack... Garagenpaintjob 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Diman (2. September 2015)

GingensBest schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 414645


 Was sind das denn für Lager?


----------



## GingensBest (2. September 2015)

Nachdem ich ewig nach passenden Lagern gegoogelt habe, hab ich festgestellt dass handelsübliche Inline Skate/Skateboard Lager die passenden Voraussetzungen haben.
Dazwischen einen 24mm breiten Spacer und aussen 1.5mm Starke und fertig 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GingensBest (11. September 2015)

DAHON Naben vom Aliexpress sind da, 54g ohne Achse und 2stk nur 34 Dollar inclu Versand 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickesB (12. September 2015)

Wird ein echt toller Aufbau!


----------



## smoorface (12. September 2015)

GingensBest schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 419455
> 
> DAHON Naben vom Aliexpress sind da, 54g ohne Achse und 2stk nur 34 Dollar inclu Versand
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk




welche Speichen und Nippel willst Du verbauen ???


----------



## GingensBest (13. September 2015)

Speichen müssten nach meinen Bemessungen weiter passen sofern ich sie mit 14mm Nippeln verwende...
Ich hab nun 14er bestellt und schau mal wie meine Rechnung so hinkommt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BockAufBiken (23. September 2015)

Gibts eigentlich mittlerweile eine Galerie für die Jumper? Hier mal "meins".


----------



## GingensBest (23. September 2015)

Der polierte Rahmen gefällt 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haural (28. September 2015)

Hallo an alle Bastelfreaks hier. Wirklich tolle Aufbauten und Unikate. Habe in den letzen Monaten auch meine Interpretation fertig gestellt. Wie man unschwer erkennen kann habe ich mich an meinem (ehemaligen) RM Slayer orientiert.









Das Aufwändigste war wie zu erwarten die Lackierung. Hier hatte ich zum Glück Hilfe bzw. Hardwaresupport in Form einer halbprofessionellen Lackieranlage.

Ansonsten waren nur noch die Laufräder eine kleine Herausforderung bzw. deren Zentrierung. Die Idee mit den Felgenbohrungen habe ich zugegebenermaßen hier im Thread bei user "Paradox" geklaut. War nicht nur wegen Optik sondern auch Gewicht erfoderlich. Habe schwarze Stahlfelgen statt der Originalen verwendet was zu ca. 80g Mehrgewicht geführt hat.

Wobei wir schon beim größten "Problem" sind: Gewicht liegt bei 4,3kg. Kann mir das nicht erklären wenn ich das Originalgewicht und die Gewichte hier im Forum sehe. Klar, die Lackierung trägt bissl auf. Auch die Felgen sind schwerer. Aber durch die Naben mit Schnellspanner statt Vollachse hätte ich das Felgengewicht wett machen müssen. Auch die Black Jack sind leichter als die Big Apple. Daher ???

Aber das "Gewichtsglück" hatte ich schon beim Umbau des Like to Bike meiner Tochter. Dort scheine ich auch einen Rahmen mit ordentlich Mehrgewicht erwischt zu haben. Oder meine Waage passt einfach nicht.


----------



## GingensBest (28. September 2015)

Sehr sehr sehr Nice und die Laufräder schauen aus wie meine 





Wie hast du deinen Elastomer denn Schwarz bekommen? Mein erster Versuch mit Lexan/Vinyllack ging in die Hose...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## haural (28. September 2015)

stimmt, hab hier schon eine Weile nicht mehr reingeschaut u nicht erwartet das sich so viel tut.

Habe einfach schwares Plastikote aus der Dose verwendet. Kein Klarlack wegen härter. Bin auch gespannt wie lange es hält aber Versuch macht klug. Zur Not muss ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen.


----------



## haural (28. September 2015)

bin gerade auch noch dabei statt dem SE am Steuerrohr ein RM Emblem zu beschaffen. Leider gibt es die mit Special Edition wohl nicht mehr. Den Schriftzug wollte ich auch in der entsprechenden RM Schrift machen. Das hat sich aber als sehr schwierig rausgestellt. Daher erstmal auf Eis gelegt. Aber aus diesem Grund die Kleber auch nicht unter Klarlack wie eigentlich geplant.


----------



## Y_G (28. September 2015)

der Lack ist nen Knaller, ich liebe ja die RM Lackierungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (28. September 2015)

Optisch ein Hingucker! 

Die BJ sind nicht soo viel leichter als die BA. Mit den Stahlfelgen hast Du vermutlich Potential verschenkt, trotz der Lochung. Schläuche?

Für den Elastomer könnte ich mir vorstellen, mal schwarze Schuhcreme zu testen oder einen Stoffüberzug nähen (lassen)?!


----------



## haural (29. September 2015)

habe gestern mal die Batterien meiner Waage gewechselt und siehe da: 3,4 kg also im Prinzip null auf null zu Originalzustand. Die Schläuche haben bestimmt auch noch ein wenig Potenzial. Da der Besitzer erst nächstes Jahr wirklich so weit ist das Teil zu nutzen habe ich noch etwas Zeit das Ein oder Andere zu ändern.


----------



## haural (21. Oktober 2015)

Zwischenzeitlich löst sich der Lack am Elastomer an einigen Stellen. Der Tipp mit der Schuhcreme ist gut, werde ich mal testen.


----------



## Kwietsch (8. November 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen!

Ich bin gerade bei eBay ziemlich übers Ohr gehauen worden und habe jetzt ein Kokua Jumper Zuhause, das nicht einfach nur wie beschrieben ein paar Kratzer hat aber sonst technisch top sein sollte, sondern komplett zerkratzt und technisch mies ist.

Ich denke ich werde es dennoch überholen und versuchen, einen Teil der 80 eur zurück zu bekommen.

Lackieren oder Pulvern lassen kann ich.
Lenker, Steuersatz, Spacer, Griffe, Reifen, mach ich neu.

Probleme hab ich mit allen sonstigen Lagern leider. Die Naben sind leider vermutlich sehr defekt.

Folgende Fragen hätte ich an die Profis.

Wie schwer ist das aufbauen der Laufräder auf neuen Naben?
Bin nicht ungeschickt, aber hab das noch nie gemacht. Oder würde jemand das übernehmen wollen/können? Eventuell mit einem Bremsenbau?

Wie lagert man die Schwinge dauerhaft ordentlich neu? Die Lager von inlineskates sind eine gute Lösung?

Zugriff auf Fräse und Drehmaschine ist möglich und ich kann damit ganz gut umgehen.

Ich hoffe ich kann meiner Tochter damit ein Unikat mit hoher Qualität aufbauen, sie soll schließlich kein schlechteres Material bekommen als Mama und Papa. 

Besten Dank für jede Info oder Hilfestellung, Gruß Sascha


----------



## GingensBest (8. November 2015)

Hallo Sascha, 

über die Dauerhaltbarkeit meiner Skate Lager Schwingenlagerung kann ich zwar noch nicht berichten, wer sich aber die Originalen Kunststoff Gleitlager anschaut erkennt dass es in jedem Fall eine Verbesserung ist in sachen Haltbarkeit...

Naben habe ich diese hier in der 20H Version genommen:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Eiosix-16H-20H-hub-bicycle-hubs-bike-front-hub-74mm/32436546465.html
Günstig, leicht und mit 14mm Nippeln auch mit Serienspeichen machbar, wenn diese auch nicht auf die ganze Nippellänge greifen (ca 7 Gewindegänge).
Wichtig ist dass du davor checkst ob du auch 74mm Naben hast bisher. 

Das Einspeichen ist für jeden Laien locker machbar, mit dem Zentrieren ist das eher eine Sache - der eine hat genug Talent um mit Hilfe von Youtube gute Ergebnisse zu erzielen, ich brauch immer hilfe ...

Grüße

Markus

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kwietsch (8. November 2015)

Hallo Markus!
Das ging schnell! Danke für die Rückmeldung.

Bei Aliexpress hab ich eben schon garantiert echte Teile wie RaceFace Carbonlenker, Chris King Headset und Spacer bestellt. ;-)
Könnte sein dass mein Enduro demnächst länger stehen bleibt und ich im Keller verschwinde.

Die Naben hab ich schon im Auge. Danke für den Tipp. 74mm passt, schon gemessen. Die alten Naben lassen sich auch mit einer schnellen Überholung nicht zum ruhigen, sauberen und runden Lauf überreden.

Im Zweifelsfall hab ich Poison um die Ecke für die Laufräder und kenne da auch jemanden. Vermutlich werde ich es mal versuchen.

Ich berichte!
Bremse hinten fände ich noch sehr genial, aber das traue ich mir so nicht wirklich zu wie hier gezeigt.

Schönen Abend noch!
Sascha


----------



## GingensBest (8. November 2015)

Ging mir mit meinen Naben genauso, aber mit gekürzten Aest Titanspannern ist das ganze so eine Gewichtsersparnis dass man sich das nichtmal mit kaputten Naben schönreden muss 

Bremse wollte ich anfangs auch gerne, habs aber aufgrund Aufwand, Gewicht und keiner Notwendigkeit verworfen...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spümco (9. November 2015)

GingensBest schrieb:


> Naben habe ich diese hier in der 20H Version genommen:
> http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Eiosix-16H-20H-hub-bicycle-hubs-bike-front-hub-74mm/32436546465.html


Sind die 20H die schwarzen?


----------



## GingensBest (9. November 2015)

20H bedeutet lediglich dass die Nabe 20 Loch hat, sehe auch gerade dass es bei diesem Anbieter keine Farbwahl gibt...

Geb einfach bei aliexpress "Hub 74mm" ein, diese Naben haben dort viele Anbieter, ähnlich wie bei amazon...

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (9. November 2015)

Nochmal ich ;-)

Schnellspanner hab ich noch rumfliegen. Die zu kürzen ist kein Thema, bei Titan hätte ich bissi Angst um den Gewindeschneider...oder geht das problemlos mit qualitativ guten Schneidern und Öl?

Beides hab ich im Haus...

Mist, ich wusste das wird wieder ausarten. 
Nachher sind da Huber Bushings drin und das Teil hat mehr Eloxalteile als Muttis Scott. Dann gibt's Ärger daheim ;-)


----------



## GingensBest (9. November 2015)

Hahahaha ich glaub mit dem Ausarten war s bei einigen hier gleich... 

Ich kanns dir nicht sagen wie das Gewinde nachschneiden war, hat mein Bruder auf der Arbeit gemacht... ging auf jeden Fall

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2015)

Wenn man schon beim Schneiden ist... wäre ja noch cooler, die Spannachse ganz wegzulassen und stattdessen Innengewinde in die Achse zu schneiden. Dann benötigt man nur links und rechts ne Schraube. Wir haben das am Isla CNOC so und das sieht prima aus und sollte auch noch etwas leichter sein.


----------



## Y_G (9. November 2015)

@trifi70 meinst Du hohlgebohrte Aluschrauben halten


----------



## Kwietsch (9. November 2015)

Die Gedankengänge gefallen mir ;-)
So völlig übertreiben möchte ich es aber auch nicht...


----------



## Surtre (9. November 2015)

Bei den kleinen Naben gibt es keine durchgehende Achse. Die Endkappen sind mit einem Ansatz in das Lager gesteckt und dort ziemlich dünn. Man würde somit mit zwei einzelnen Schrauben und einem in die Endkappen geschnittenen Gewinde nur die Endkappen an die Gabel schrauben, aber nicht die beiden Gabelholme zusammenziehen.

Edit: Hier sieht man halbwegs, wie die Naben zusammengesteckt sind:
http://de.aliexpress.com/item/Litep..._78_77_80,searchweb201644_5,searchweb201560_9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GingensBest (9. November 2015)

Kinetix, Elosix... alles das selbe und nach Recherche alles von Dahon gefertigt, und diese sind allesamt für Schnellspanner ausgelegt. Korrigiert mich gerne wenn ich falsch liege...


Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surtre (9. November 2015)

...war noch nicht fertig mit schreiben. Jetzt ist es oben hoffentlich nachvollziehbar.


----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2015)

Sorry, wusste ich nicht, dass die so aufgebaut sind. Habe u.a. ein Dahon mit Kinetix Pro LRS, vl. schau ich mir das bei Gelegenheit mal live und in Farbe an. Am CNOC ist natürlich eine durchgängige Achse dran und hält zur Not auch mein Gewicht aus. 

Y_G: jeder entscheidet selbst, wie weit er es riskiert. Denke aber, selbst mit Stahlschrauben wärs noch etwas leichter als die durchgehende Titanspannachse. Aber klar: eloxierte Aluschrauben machen selbstverständlich auch optisch mehr her...


----------



## Y_G (9. November 2015)

@trifi70 das war nicht ganz ernst gemeint  wo bei eine Sekunde kann man ja mal drüber nachdenken


----------



## Kwietsch (10. November 2015)

Ich konnte mich mit dem Verkäufer endgültig und einvernehmlich einigen. Das Teil bleibt und wird neu aufgebaut.
Zerlegt ist es bereits in alle großen Baugruppen, entlacken hab ich gestern schon begonnen.

Gesetzt den Fall ich würde eine Scheibenbremse hinten haben wollen...
Könnte mir jemand bitte kurz umreißen, wie er da genau vorgegangen ist? Fallstricke in Sachen Platz und Anordnung der Teile?

Die Eiosix Naben 20H sind schon geordert, da warte ich auf Lieferung, kann also noch etwas dauern.
Steuersatz, Vorbau und Lenker inkl. Griffe und Sicherheitsausrüstung sind durchgeplant.
Schwingenlagerung wird heute mal genau vermessen und dann überlegt, was man da sinnvoll macht.
Viele gute Anregungen sind ja hier schon gesammelt, vielen Dank dafür.
Schrauben werde ich in eloxiert bestellen. Welche Quelle ist denn da die geeignete? easyelox und Jäger Schrauben sind mir bekannt.
Sattelklemme wird wohl ne Hope werden. Aber da sammele ich die Tage auch mal für die große Einkaufsliste.

Ich hätte nen guten Metallbauer, der mir ein paar Dinge fertigen könnte. Den müsste ich aber erst mal mit ein paar Argumenten ins Boot ziehen und dann genau instruieren, was er denn da zu tun hat. Er hat auch leider immer nur begrenzt Zeit für solche Aktionen.

Ich hätte jemanden zum Laufradbau, denn ich fragen kann. Soll ja rund laufen am Ende. Ggf. wird es aber auch mein erster Selbstbaulaufradsatz. Man wächst ja mit den Aufgaben.

Gerne würde ich sehr viel selbst (besser noch alles) erledigen, ich kenne aber auch meine Grenzen und weiß ab wann ich eher auf einen Profi setzen muss und dafür dann eben auch zahlen werde. Ggf. verkauft ja auch jemand was fertiges?

Die Maus kommt noch nicht auf den Boden und es ist somit noch Zeit bis etwa Mai oder sogar noch etwas länger.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## KIV (11. November 2015)

Ich hab jetzt endlich ne Idee, wie ich als nicht-schweißender Laie am Jumper Cantisockel anbringen kann. Ich will für diese Bolzen ein M6-Gewinde in die Schwinge schneiden, diese Unterlegscheibe mit Löchern für die Rückstellfeder versehen und unterlegen und von hinten mit dieser Hülsenmutter fixieren. Bin gespannt, ob das klappt. Ist m.E. eine schnelle, stabile und Lack-erhaltende Maßnahme. Irgendwelche Einwände..?


----------



## Tobstar23 (11. November 2015)

Wieso willst Du ein Gewinde schneiden und dann von hinten fixieren? Wenn Du schon ein Gewinde hast, wozu dann diese zweite Fixierung? Oder check ichs nur mal wieder nicht 
Ich denke aber, dass an der Schwinge nicht genug Material vorhanden ist, direkt da rein ein Gewinde zu schneiden. Sinnvoll wäre da schon eher eine eingenietete Hülse. Oder man bohrt komplett durch die Schwinge und setzt dann die Mutter von unten an. Aber ob es Cantibolzen gibt, die lang genug sind und ob die Schwinge das aushält, weiß ich nicht.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (11. November 2015)

Der Plan ist, einmal komplett durchbohren und von oben den Cantibolzen einzudrehen und von unten mit der Hülse zu kontern - weil er dafür vermutlich nicht lang genug ist. Somit habe ich in der Schwinge zwei Haltepunkte.
Alles wird schön mit Loktite verklebt, das soll die Bremskraft von nem bis zu 6-jährigen wohl locker aushalten...


----------



## trifi70 (11. November 2015)

Ich glaub das Problem ist, dass Du die Schwinge beidseitig schwächst, quasi eine Sollbruchstelle. Und Hülse bedeutet ja, Du musst von der Gegenseite (also unten) dicker bohren, als für ein Gewinde notwendig wäre... Wir haben kein Jumper, wieviel "Fleisch" verbleibt denn da noch?


----------



## Tobstar23 (12. November 2015)

Ah, und Du willst dann ein Gewinde in die Schwinge schneiden, damit der Bolzen nicht wackelt, weil eine Durchgangsbohrung zu groß wäre?! Ich würd ja schon eher mit ner Schelle arbeiten, wie weiter vorn schonmal gezeigt.
Bei Deiner Lösung bleibt halt unten ein Loch in der Schwinge. Oben kommt ja der Bolzen rein und die Mutter ist dann in der Schwinge drin. Also muss das Loch unten auch noch groß genug für Mutter plus Werkzeug sein. 

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bastard1979 (12. November 2015)

hier hab ich bezüglich Bremse noch einen älteren Beitrag: klick
bzw. hier: klick


----------



## KIV (12. November 2015)

@Tobstar23 Gekontert wird nicht mit einer normalen Mutter in der Schwinge, sondern mit einer Gewindehülse (Hülsenmutter) von der Rennradbremse. Dadurch bleibt das Loch von unten auch noch recht klein.


----------



## Tobstar23 (12. November 2015)

Ah, okay, die kannste mit nem Sechskant handhaben und der Durchgang muss dann nur groß genug sein für den Kragen der Hülse. Aber wenn Du ne Rennradbremse zerlegen willst, wär es dann nicht einfacher, Du biegst Dir ein Blech zurecht für die Schraube am Elastomer und bringst an dem Blech ne Rennradbremse an?

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (12. November 2015)

Der Kragen der Hülsenmutter bleibt natürlich draußen und kontert den Cantibolzen von der Unterseite der Strebe aus.
Und zerlegt wird natürlich auch nix, siehe Link zur Hülse in meinem Beitrag...


----------



## trifi70 (12. November 2015)

Die Hülsenmuttern gibs natürlich auch einzeln, habe einige rumliegen, weil Campa gerne öfter gleich 3 für die vordere Bremse mitliefert, die sind dann sogar aus Alu... 

Ich hab das gestern Abend soweit schon alles anhand Deiner Beschreibung korrekt verstanden. Meinst Du denn wirklich, da bleibt genug Material über, damit das solide hält? Wie isn der Durchmesser der Schwinge? Du schreibst ja sogar "bis 6 Jahre", da könnten je nachdem schon oddentliche Kräfte wirken


----------



## Tobstar23 (12. November 2015)

Okay, hab's verstanden. Ein Problem seh ich noch, nämlich den Abstand der Sockel zur Felge, aber wenn der im Einstellbereich der V-Brakes liegt ist ja alles gut. Hier sind ja schon Schwingen mit aufgeschraubten Bremssätteln für Scheibenbremsen unterwegs, scheinbar ohne zu Rissen oder gar zum Brechen zu neigen und da kein offenes Loch übrig bleibt, denke ich, diese Lösung könnte funktionieren.


----------



## Kwietsch (14. November 2015)

Ich bin jetzt soweit dass ich auf jeden Fall eine Scheibe will. Gerade sind mir 4 nagelneue Avid Elixir 3 zugelaufen aus der Alles muss raus Kiste beim Händler für ganz kleines Geld. 

Kann ich also am Hardtail der Mutter die minimal defekte Gebereinheit mal tauschen und hab immernoch genug Probeteile für den Umbau am Jumper da.

Einen Adapter auf die Schwinge schweißen lassen sollte kein Problem sein.

Die Aufnahme auf der Nabe muss ich noch austüfteln. WENN die Naben dann mal kommen...

Die Schwingenlagerung auf Skatekugellagern ist in Arbeit, die 608 Lager passen bestens. Es wäre selbst mit der Serienachse schon machbar, muss aber noch etwas feiner werden 
Fall noch jemand welche braucht, ich hab mindestens 2 Paare übrig.

Zur Scheibenbremse noch...
Würde 2fach gekreuzt eingespeicht nicht mehr Sinn machen? Gewicht vs Stabilität, wie sind denn die Langzeiterfahrungen bei den Scheibenbremsern?


----------



## paradox (14. November 2015)

Radial bei voller Speichen Nutzung reicht aus.


----------



## Surtre (14. November 2015)

Bei halber Speichenzahl sieht man deutlich die Verdrehung der Felge gegenüber der Nabe. Da bei uns in der ersten Nutzungsgeneration nur bis zum Alter von kanpp drei gefahren wurde, reicht es mir aber trotzdem.

Lässt sich überhaupt 2fach kreuzen, ohne dass es übertangential wird? Am 12"-Fahrrad habe ich antriebsseitig zumindest 1fach gekreuzt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1819247?page=3 (rechts unten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (19. November 2015)

Sorry, ich meinte auch 1fach gekreuzt. 

Wird ausprobiert...aktuell sind die Naben noch nicht da. 

Die Vorbereitungen sind aber nahezu durch.

Die Kleine sucht schon fleißig mit mir Farben aus. Könnte furchtbar bunt werden, aber es ist ja nicht mein sondern ihr Rad ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (19. November 2015)

Kwietsche-Bunt. Ist doch nett. Wir wollen Fotos sehn.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. November 2015)

Fotos kommen sobald es sich lohnt welche zu machen, versprochen! Aktuell liegen hier lila Schrauben rum, goldene Naben und Speichennippel sind bestellt und die in China georderten Spacer, die Sattelklemme und der Steuersatz werden wohl mehr ins Pinke als ins Violett gehen. Ggf muss ich da nachjustieren ;-)

Ach, nach Töchterchens Meinung fehlt noch hellblau. Nicht blau, nein, hellblau! Ich bekomme die Farben immer brav genannt und den passenden Buntstift dazu gezeigt...herrlich ;-)


----------



## KIV (19. November 2015)

Gold, lila, pink und hellblau..?! Puuuh, das wäre ja selbst Prinzessin Lillyfee zu krass.


----------



## Kwietsch (19. November 2015)

Aktuell malen wir viel. Ich hab jetzt einfach meiner Frau erklärt, dass die Frösche Pfeilgiftfrösche sind und deswegen so aussehen müssen...


----------



## KIV (19. November 2015)

Habt Ihr an den Fröschen geleckt..? Das würde ggf auch das gestörte Farbempfinden erklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (19. November 2015)

Geleckt wird an Kröten!
;-)


----------



## Büscherammler (20. November 2015)

Hier das Jumper meiner Tochter. Wenn jemand Fragen hat, dann schießt los


----------



## below (20. November 2015)

Geil - das weckt Erinnerungen. Das Jumper hat unser Sohn geliebt


----------



## paradox (20. November 2015)

Ich hätte den Anschlagpunkt für die Leitung unters Rohr gesetzt. Auch wenn die Beine nicht unbedingt hängen bleiben,  dann sicherlich die Hose. 
Es wirkt trostlos,  sorry, aber farblich absolut nicht mein Fall. Technisch mit Sockeln Top, farblich ein Flop.


----------



## Surtre (20. November 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es in freier Wildbahn (das Licht auf den Bildern ist ein wenig fad) optisch gerade weger der Schlichtheit und Geradlinigkeit heraussticht. 
Viel wichtiger ist es ja aber, dass es Laune macht.


----------



## Büscherammler (20. November 2015)

Das mit dem Zuganschlag passt ganz gut. Die junge Dame ist noch nie hängen geblieben. Trägt aber auch meistens Leggins ;-)
Stimmt schon, die "Farbgestaltung" ist sicher für ein Kinderlaufrad ein wenig trostlos. Hatte aber rein pragmatische Gründe. Habe das Kokua gebraucht gekauft und der Lack war durch und für die Cantis mußte eh entlackt werden. Ich war dann zu bequem und geizig zum pulvern und habe nur in der Arbeit darübergestrahlt.
Hat mir dann in raw ganz gut gefallen.  Sieht live auch besser aus.


----------



## GingensBest (22. November 2015)

Es geht voran...

Nur der Elastomer ärgert mich farblich sehr...


----------



## Kwietsch (23. November 2015)

Sehr chic!
Sind das die Eiosix Naben aus China?
Hättest Du da zufällig die Maße greifbar, damit ich die Speichen berechnen kann? Ich möchte hinten einseitig 1x kreuzen. Naben sind aber noch nicht da leider...

Bei mir geht es auch weiter...


----------



## Kwietsch (23. November 2015)

Lager eingepresst zum Test, Spiel gemessen. Jetzt wird die Achse passend neu gefertigt.


----------



## Kwietsch (23. November 2015)

Achse als Skizze aus dem Keller ;-)
Spacer/Achse innen plus Spacer außen. Verschraubt wird mit M6 Linsenkopfschrauben. Hier dann Titan statt Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (24. November 2015)

Und wieder verworfen weil konstruktiv blödsinnig. Innenspacer wird jetzt ne Hülse, Achse ein durchgehendes Titanteil, Spiel außen einstellbar mit Passscheiben. Hat den großen Vorteil dass es alles bis auf die Hülse fertig von der Stange gibt.


----------



## paradox (24. November 2015)

ich habe es viel einfacher gemacht, ich habe die originalen Kunststoff Einsätze abdrehen lassen, diese fungieren jetzt aus ausgleich zum Lager und schützen es etwas vor dem Dreck,


----------



## Kwietsch (25. November 2015)

Ich verwende recht gut gedichtete Lager. Den Schutz übernehmen die Passscheiben auch ;-)
Sollte gut sein.

Kennt jemand eine Quelle für die Maße der Chinanaben? Bei Eiosix findet sich nichts. Ich würde gerne schon Speichen bestellen, aber hab die Nabe noch nicht zum messen da...sonst muss ich eben warten...


----------



## paradox (25. November 2015)

eventuell findest du die Mase bei American CLassic, sind die selben Naben...


----------



## Kwietsch (25. November 2015)

Top, danke, ich such mal weiter!


----------



## Kwietsch (26. November 2015)

LVE spart 50g, mit Griffen neu gegen alt auch noch paar Gramm mehr.
Stylecheck durch meine Hühner abgesegnet, passt!


----------



## KIV (26. November 2015)

Freakshow, geil..!


Mach weiter so!


----------



## knoflok (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute! 
Ich bin wirklich froh, dass sich noch mehrere mit dem Thema beschäftigen  
Meine bessere Hälfte teilt diese Meinung zwar nicht ganz, aber mit einem schönen Ergebnis wird sie wohl auch glücklich sein. 

Also folgendes: 
Der Umbau des Jumpers für ein Mädel ist in der Planungsphase. 
Nur, hab ich leider ein Farbproblem. Genauer gesagt, ein Sich-Nicht-Entscheiden-Können-Problem.
Rahmen und Gabel / Heck sowie Felgen sollen gepulvert werden. Bei vielen (allen?) Beschichtern werden wohl RAL-Farben verwendet. Und das beißt sich mit meinen bisherigen Entwürfen. Ich bekomme diese nicht mit RAL-Farben hin...
Was meint ihr, was lässt sich am ehesten mit RAL treffen, und welche Kombi "passt" (ich hab da glaub ich kein gutes Farbgefühl  ) 

Ich lass' mal Bilder sprechen:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Mein aktueller Favorit ist das letzte Bild. Türkis / Flieder.
Nur eben - welche Farben verwenden?

Grüße
Knoflok


----------



## Ann (30. Dezember 2015)

für ein mädchen def. das letzte bild, das sind mädelsfarben, meine wäre voll darauf abgefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich oute mich als Fan der Jumper-Aufbauten. Würde so eines auch mal gerne tunen. Hoffentlich gibt es im Bike-besessenen Bekanntenkreis bald Nachwuchs und damit auch den Wunsch nach einem "vernünftigen" Laufrad...


----------



## trifi70 (30. Dezember 2015)

Och mönch Roelof... selbst ist der Mann!  

Zu den Foddos: ich würde neben dem letzten auch das erste und vorletzte für ein Mädel durchgehen lassen. Aber das letzte ist halt sehr auffällig, nicht alltäglich. Sorry, dass ich die Farben nicht benennen kann, in diesem Spektrum bin ich eher "farbenblind"


----------



## paradox (30. Dezember 2015)

Das letzte ist der Knaller!


----------



## spümco (30. Dezember 2015)

Ja genau, das letzte ist das Beste.
In RAL - 6034 Pastelltürkis und 4008 Signalviolett. Sind aber halt Standardfarben, ohne BlingBling Effekte...


----------



## Roelof (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich würde die Felge vorne und den Hinterbau in Lila, und den Hauptrahmen, Gabel + Felge hinten in Türkis überlegen. 
Es Gabel und Hinterbau Lila und den Rest in Türkis??


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Dezember 2015)

RAL Farben haben die meisten halt da oder einfachen und günstigen Zugriff. Beispiel bei mir um die Ecke: KBN in Niederzissen macht gute günstige Arbeit in RAL. Bretschneider, drei Hallen weiter, macht nahezu alles, auch mit Effekten, kostet aber eben etwas mehr. 

Bei uns ging es auch weiter:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gc63yczn30skh2o/AAAg9BtSedCDjnchfqV2eUJNa?dl=0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (31. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Rückmeldungen. Ich bin gerade am probieren, die RAL Töne im Bild zu verarbeiten. 
Nnnnnn. So toll wie auf dem Vorschlag isses leider nicht.
Dann muss ich doch mal bei verschiedenen Beschichten nachfragen, wie das am Besten machbar wäre.

Grüße


----------



## Surtre (31. Dezember 2015)

Pastelltürkis und Signalviolett kommen von den Farbtönen am besten in die Richtung, leuchten aber gar nicht. (Ich habe hier gerade eine RAL-Farbkarte liegen.)
Telemangenta (4010) und Verkehrsblau 5017/ Himmelblau 5015 wären auffälliger, sehen aber nicht nach Disney aus.


----------



## Deleted 77286 (31. Dezember 2015)

So, mein Entwurf ist auch fertig... zwar nicht so aufwändig wie manch andere hier, aber mir gefällt`s. Wird eh noch einige Zeit dauern bis der kleine damit was anfangen kann. Ich finde ja der Sattel beim Jumper ist doch relativ hoch.


----------



## bankettfritz (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
hatte das gleiche Sattelproblem. Ein alter Rennradsattel mit einem Stück Sattelrohr und einer langen Schraube von oben durch kannst locker 10cm rausholen. Bei meinem ging es ab 1 Jahr. Hab leider kein besseres Foto .


----------



## trifi70 (1. Januar 2016)

Coole Idee.  Ansonsten: tiefer legen?  Mit selbstgebastelten Elastomer dünnerer Bauart müsste die "Mitte" mit Sattel doch insgesamt runterkommen.


----------



## bankettfritz (1. Januar 2016)

Mit dem dünneren Elastomer kommt das Hinterrad zu weit nach vorn . Wer will ich brauche den Sattel nicht mehr . Einfach melden,gegen Taschengeld für Paul


----------



## CubeC68 (1. Januar 2016)

Hey MTB Gemeinde 

Gesundes Neues erstmal.. Ich beobachte schon seit geraumer Zeit die Umbauten des Beliebten Jumper hier. Da ich selbst eine "kleine" Fahrrad Macke habe stand für mich fest das meine Tochter auch was besonderes bekommt .. Also ging es los mit einem Gebrauchten Kokua aus dem Netz. Ich habe mir alle Bilder die zu finden waren angesehen und überlegt was es wird. Nun wollte ich meinen derzeitgen Stand nicht vorenthalten.. Es ist jetzt bereit für den Lackierer..


----------



## knoflok (6. Januar 2016)

Wie ist denn nun die Speichenlänge für die Eiosix-Naben und die Standard-Felgen? 
Ich finde die "American CLassic" Version irgendwie nicht.


----------



## CubeC68 (7. Januar 2016)

Hey, also um es genau zu nehmen: Der Lk Durchmesser von den Original Naben ist 38mm. Die Kinetix sind 30mm. Im Speichenlinieal eingelegt ist die Speiche Original 76mm lang. Die Neue Speiche wird also 80mm lang. Zum Thema "American Classic" Ich habe auch nur nach Kinetix Naben gesucht in der Breite 74mm und nach der Lieferung dann das "American Classic" noch darauf gesehen 

siehe: http://www.ebay.de/itm/TERN-V-R-Nab...c693205&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=2&sd=201317866022

Aber Achtung das ist eine 14Loch Nabe


----------



## paradox (7. Januar 2016)

Die Nabe bekommst für 15€ in verschiedenen Farben im Land des Lächelns. In 20 odet 14 Loch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (8. Januar 2016)

@CubeC86... Danke für die Info.
@paradox... die Bestellung beim A ist schon ein paar Wochen unterwegs...  ich hoffe das Zeugs kommt bald.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## GingensBest (13. Januar 2016)

Soo, nun mal ein kleines Update, ich bin wirklich glücklich damit.
Nun fehlt mir noch jemand der mir die Intense 951 Decals und BOS Idylle Decals Maßstabsgetreu machen kann und dann muss ich noch ne Sattellösung sowie Elastomerfarbenlösung finden.

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit Pivotal Sätteln? 

Grüße


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2016)

Tioga hat leichte Pivotalinger im Programm. hatte den Spyder am 16" verbaut


----------



## GingensBest (13. Januar 2016)

Ich frag mich halt ob die Pivotal ggf zu groß sind?!

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Roelof (13. Januar 2016)

Der war glaub ich 23cm lang, und 12 breit. Tioga D-Spyder Pivotal hieß das Teil genau, original mit ca. 185g, aber dank Alu-Schraube deutlich leichter... Mein Junior mochte die Optik besonders, war aber relativ hart. Aufpassen musst du eher beim Sitzwinkel, die Pivotal-Aufnahme (heißt das so?) - also diese Zacken an Stütze und Sattel hat einen kleinen Verstellbereich.


----------



## Surtre (13. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte am Jumper Pivotalkomponenten verbaut, weil man sie weiter versenken kann. Leichter war es nicht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1569252?in=set



An der Stütze habe ich einen Zacken entfernt, so dass der Winkel wieder passt. Als Sattel habe ich einen Pivotal Plastic verkleinert, erleichtert, nachgiebiger gestaltet und aufgepolstert. Der Filz war nur provisorisch, aber wie das so mit den Provisorien ist.


----------



## GingensBest (13. Januar 2016)

Wow Surtre das sieht doch genau so aus wie ich es mir dachte... 

Basis war so n 08/15 ebay Pivotal?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Surtre (14. Januar 2016)

GingensBest schrieb:


> Basis war so n 08/15 ebay Pivotal?


Basis war ein unbezogener Pivotalsattel, der im lokalen BMX-Laden gerade im Angebot war und dessen Form mir gefiel (eher ein slim seat).


----------



## Kwietsch (20. Januar 2016)

Hier ging es jetzt auch mal etwas weiter. Leider ist beim anschweißen der Bremsaufnahme an der Schwinge im Schweißgerät ne Platine in die ewigen Jagdgründe gegangen.
Mal sehen ob bis zum Wochenende Ersatz da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (22. Januar 2016)

Und tatsächlich, der Schweißer konnte wieder arbeiten ;-)
Ist etwas brachialer als die XT oder XTR Umbauten hier, aber das Zeug war alles vorhanden. Es kann also weitergehen in den nächsten Tagen.

Btw. Speichen vorne radial 74mm, hinten gekreuzt 78mm lang. Passen so wie der Speichenrechner das ausgegeben hat. Nabe Eiosix 74mm aus China


----------



## Kwietsch (26. Januar 2016)

Ich sag mal...Mädchenräder müssen so ;-)


----------



## paradox (26. Januar 2016)

Schick schick, gerne noch ein laar aussagekräftigere Bilder und Details zum Adapter würden mich interessieren. Ansonsten, der kleinen viel Spaß!


----------



## Kwietsch (26. Januar 2016)

Schau mal hier rein:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/gc63yczn30skh2o/AAAg9BtSedCDjnchfqV2eUJNa?dl=0

Die Nabe wurde mit der Micrometerschrschraube gemessen, Adapter mit ein paar Hundertstel Untermaß gedreht, Nabe im Klimaschrank runtergekühlt, Adapter erhitzt und das ganze mit nem Wellenkleber zusätzlich gesichert. 
Damit kleben wir in der Firma ganz andere Sachen, da hab ich keine Bedenken, dass sich das jemals lösen kann.

Damit die Scheibe Platz hat, musste ich die Schwinge ändern. Sieht man auf den Bildern. Als Sattelhalter dient ein IS/PM Adapter, der lag rum und passte grob.

Die Avid baut sehr groß und das ist alles arg knapp, am Ende aber alles gut gegangen und problemlos freigängig.

Muss jetzt noch mal entlüften und die Decals planen, dann mache ich auch mal Bilder mit der DSLR statt der miesen Handycam ;-)


----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2016)

Was jetzt noch kommt:

Elastomer in grau und weich ist bestellt, der aktuelle ist hart. 9,95 bei Kokua direkt.

Noch die ein oder andere Aluschraube in violett.

Customprallschutz für den Vorbau mit Sas-Tec 10mm Schaum in bestickten Alcantara.

Decalsatz (auch customized) in pink vom User Schneidwerk, eben bestellt.

Danach kann ich an die Vorplanung zum ersten richtigen Fahrrad gehen


----------



## giant_r (27. Januar 2016)

der "seitenstaender" auf den bildern ist ja mal cool. was wiegt der denn? nein, mal im ernst, ein schoenes rad, gefaellt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (27. Januar 2016)

Der Lego bzw. Duplo Ständer ist ja nur zur Präsentation. Ich musste mit der Dame ja gleich ne Fotosession halten.


----------



## Kwietsch (1. Februar 2016)

paradox schrieb:


> ...aussagekräftigere Bilder...



Hi zusammen!
Hab mal ein Album dazu erstellt!
Prallschutz ist in Arbeit und es fehlen noch drei letzte Aluschrauben und der Decalsatz. Wird noch ein paar Tage dauern!

Sollte jemand noch planen sowas zu bauen, bei mir sind noch ne Sattelklemme (RISK, vom AliExpress) in purple, zwei Hope Spacer (10 und 5mm) in purple und 2 graue Avid Elixier 3 übrig. Weiterhin eine weiße Avid die am Lack etwas gelitten hat, aber falls da jemand farblich was machen will...die Bremsen sind alle mit kurzer Leitung für vorne und inkl. Belägen etc. Eine 140er Scheibe ist auch noch da.


----------



## haural (5. Februar 2016)

@Kwietsch: schickes Teil, das würde meiner Tochter auch gefallen. Aber komischerweise fährt sie lieber mit ihrem Puky statt mit Sohns Kokua. Was aber bei uns in den "Bergen" fehlt ist ne Bremse.

Daher werde ich jetzt zumindest am Kokua nachrüsten. Bin noch etwas unschlüssig bezüglich des Gebers bzw. dessen Hebelweite. Durch etwas Recherche bin ich jetzt bei Avid Elixir oder Juicy gelandet (Hope würde auch gehen, aber ist mir doch etwas zu teuer). Wie kommt deine Tochter mit der Elixir zurecht? Musstest du etwas verändern oder reicht die Hebelweite ab Werk?

Werde bezüglich Scheibenbremse folgenden Ansatz verfolgen: 120er Scheibe von Alligator. Gewinde für Adapter direkt in die Schwinge schneiden, falls Material zu schwach - Gewindeinsätze. Gegebenenfalls Distanzhülsen oder Ähnliches um die Position des Sattels zu optimieren. Bezüglich Scheibe u Nabe werde ich es wie Kwietsch handhaben.  Entsprechenden Adapter mit Untermaß anfertigen und zusätzlich kleben.  Darf ich fragen auf wieviel Untermaß du beim Adapter gegangen bist und ob du irgendwelche Probleme hattest? Hast du dich an den ISO Passungen orientiert?


----------



## Surtre (5. Februar 2016)

Die Verstellmöglichkeiten der Juicy passt, diejenige der Formula R1 Racing finde ich noch besser.




Bei der 120mm-Scheibe könnte es beim 74er Hinterbau zwischen Bremssattel und Speichen eng werden, oder? 
Zur Bremssattelbefestigung: Ich habe vom Hinterbau innen noch Material weggenommen um die Scheibe (140mm) möglichst weit außen laufen zu lassen und war trotzdem auf einen Versatz nach innen durch den Adapter angewiesen, damit der Bremssattel zur Scheibenposition passt.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Februar 2016)

Zur Verstellung der Elixir 3:
Die einstellbare Hebelposition passt meiner Tochter insofern, dass sie den Hebel gut erreicht. Sie spielt das fleißig rum, aber da Ihr noch paar cm zum Boden fehlen, fährt auch sie noch Puky Wutsch, auf dem Jumper will sie immer mal wieder von uns geschoben werden ;-)

Auch ich hab am Hinterbau Material wegnehmen müssen und das auch beim verschleifen am angeschweißten Adapter weggenommen, sieht man in den Bildern des Dropboxalbums, Link weiter oben. Insofern wie schon oben gesagt, 120er Scheibe geht meiner Meinung nach nicht, zumindest meine Avid würde da voll kollidieren.
Ggf. hätte ich nen mm oder 2 gewonnen, wenn ich nicht gekreuzt eingespeichet hätte, aber mit ner 120er wäre ich ganz sicher nicht hingekommen.

Adapter hat bei mir ein Kollege im Prototypenbau der Firma gedreht. Ich erreiche Ihn aktuell nicht, meine aber er sprach von 2/100mm

Ach und Nachtrag nochmal:
Ne weiße Avid Elixier 3 und ne 140er Scheibe kann ich gern für ganz kleines Geld abgeben


----------



## paradox (5. Februar 2016)

Bei mir wurde kein Material abgenommen an der Schwinge. Der Adapter ist wegen der 84mm Einbaubreite in die Nabe gepresst. 120mm wird bei 74mm enger als bei 84mm. Ich hätte es verbauen können. Nabenadapter und Hinterbau angepasst. 
Schweißen ist sicherer und stabiler als die Lösung mittels Einzugmuttern.


----------



## haural (5. Februar 2016)

Danke schön mal an alle für die Tipps. Werde morgen mal aus Karton Scheibengrössen simulieren, ebenso mit ner Elixir versuchen die Position bestmöglich zu bestimmen. Hoffe dann werde ich sehen was geht u was nicht. Will Versuchen ohne große Umbauten an Schwinge zurecht zu kommen. Falls es zu "gebastelt" werden müsste, werde ich wohl auch das Schweißen angehen müssen. 

Über die weiße Elixir u die 140er Scheibe hab ich auch schon nachgedacht u weiß würde sogar gehen. Aber aktuell ist optisch eher ne Schwarze angedacht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (5. Februar 2016)

@Kwietsch Die Bremsscheibe solltest du noch drehen, auch wenn die Kräfte vielleicht nicht asureichen, sie zusammenzufalten, aber sicher ist sicher...


----------



## haural (5. Februar 2016)

Also auf der Nabe hab ich gute 7 mm Breite für den Adapter. Eigentlich 2 mehr wenn keine Verjüngung wäre. Wenn die Scheibe also möglichst im Bereich der Verjüngung wäre, könnte der Platz für'n Sattel auch mit ner 120er reichen. 120er hätte den Charme einer nicht zu hohen Bremsaufnahme.

Mehr Gedanken macht mir die Befestigung an Schwinge. Aber da find ich schon ne geeignete Lösung. Hoff nur ich unterschätze die einwirkenden Kräfte nicht.


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Februar 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Aber aktuell ist optisch eher ne Schwarze angedacht.



2 graue (nicht schwarz) liegen auch noch nagelneu und unbenutzt in der Teilekiste. Sind mir beim Tag der offenen Tür bei poison in die Finger gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (5. Februar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> @Kwietsch Die Bremsscheibe solltest du noch drehen, auch wenn die Kräfte vielleicht nicht asureichen, sie zusammenzufalten, aber sicher ist sicher...



Danke, mir ist beim dritten Hinsehen letzte Woche aufgefallen, dass da was falsch aussieht. Bis gerade eben bin ich nicht drauf gekommen, was es sein könnte. Der Wald vor lauter Bäumen und so...ich weiß gar nicht wie oft ich das alles in der Hand hatte! 
Kommt schnellstens, wenn die richtige Scheibe da ist. Ich warte noch auf ne Ashima 140mm in weiß ;-) Dann geht das in einem...wie gesagt, danke!!


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Februar 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Also auf der Nabe hab ich gute 7 mm Breite für den Adapter. Eigentlich 2 mehr wenn keine Verjüngung wäre. Wenn die Scheibe also möglichst im Bereich der Verjüngung wäre, könnte der Platz für'n Sattel auch mit ner 120er reichen. 120er hätte den Charme einer nicht zu hohen Bremsaufnahme.



Ich hab mal ein Foto gemacht.
Da wo meine Scheibe sitzt, wäre zur Schwinge für die Scheibe am Ende sogar genug Platz gewesen und ich hätte nur Platz für die Schrauben schaffen müssen. 


 

Das Platzproblem ist der Abstand Sattel/Speichen bei mir. Das ist etwa 1,5mm, knapper wollte ich da nicht gehen. Man gewinnt dort noch etwas Luft, wenn beim einspeichen alle Speichenköpfe außen sind. Da es aber bei mir ging, ist das so ok. 
Bin gespannt ob 120mm klappt. 
Ach, kleiner Tipp: Alle Speichen vor Aufpressen des Adapters schon einziehen, oder erst das Rad aufbauen und den Adapter ganz zuletzt anbauen.


----------



## bankettfritz (6. Februar 2016)

Hallo Mtb ler , 
Pauls Laufrad kennt ihr ja schon, nun kahm das unvermeidliche . Von hier inspiriert musste nun eine Scheibenbremse ran. Gut Ding will Weile haben , seht selber .


----------



## bankettfritz (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## bankettfritz (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## haural (7. Februar 2016)

Da die Bremse noch nicht da ist, kann ich aktuell nur schwer abschätzen ob und wie es passt. Die Bremssättel sind nicht alle gleich breit. Die die ich Messen konnte liegen bei 3,6 bis 4. also brauch ich ca 2 cm zwischen Scheibe u Speiche. Mit 120er wirds auf jeden Fall ne enge Geschichte.

Befestigung an Schwinge werde ich wohl mit Gewidehülsen M4 angehen, was hoffentlich reichen wird.


----------



## bankettfritz (7. Februar 2016)

@haural , M4 ist zu gering , mindestens M5 . Stand vor dem gleichen Problem . 
 Viel Spaß beim Aufbau


----------



## haural (8. Februar 2016)

danke für die Hinweise, dann werde ich wohl gleich auf 5er gehen. habt ihr alle 140 oder gar 160er Scheiben verwendet? Welchen Adapter habt ihr genommen und musste dieser noch verändert werden? Zumindest die Adapterpositionen scheinen bei bankettfritz und kwietsch bzw surtre unterschiedlich zu sein.


----------



## bankettfritz (8. Februar 2016)

@haural
Bei mir ist eine 140 Scheibe drin, größer oder kleiner ist denke ich nicht möglich .Habe mit verschiedenen Bremsen probiert . Bei einer Matura mt2 hatte ich einen QM 6 Adapter  und somit eine ganz andere Position . Jetzt habe ich den xtr Adapter verwendet . Ging gerade so aus . Das Problem bei mir waren die Speichen , 74 mm mit 38mm Durchmesser da nicht viel Luft . 


Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2016)

Was soll ich sagen...ich hab den Adapter und die Bremse zum Schweißen gegeben, ohne vorher mal zu schauen, ob man den nicht 180 Grad gedreht besser verbauen kann. Der Schlosser hat es auch nicht gemerkt, jetzt isses eben so gelaufen. Sollte ich nochmal bauen, bin ich schlauer 
Demnächst kommt Nachwuchs, da bin ich Pate. Wenn es ein Kerl wird muss ich nochmal ran. ;-)


----------



## bankettfritz (8. Februar 2016)




----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2016)

Kann mir hier jemand kurz etwas mehr Info zu den Umbauten mit Gewindehülsen geben?

Welche Hülsen?
Wie zieht Ihr die ein?
Wie bekommt Ihr den richtigen Winkel auf der runden Schwinge hin?

Danke!!


----------



## bankettfritz (8. Februar 2016)

Ich habe Alu Gewindehülsen M5 verwendet, und diese mit einer langen Schraube M5 und nach Augenmaß im rechten Winkel zu Hinterachse eingezogen ( hatte auch Bammel das es nicht geht. Die Hülsen haben innen etwas Luft . Mann muss nur versuchen soweit wie möglich in die Schwingenmitte zu kommen . Die Hülsenköpfe habe ich noch etwas abgeschliffen um dem rechten Winkel zu bekommen . Hatte auch einen Fehlversuch dabei und musste die Hülse ausbohren. Über die Löcher der Bremsleitung habe ich sie wieder rausgeholt


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2016)

Danke!!
Das behalte ich mal so im Kopf, falls ich ein zweites Bike bauen darf/muss!


----------



## Surtre (8. Februar 2016)

Ich habe einen gewinkelten PM-PM +20 Adapter verwendet. Die Oberseite der Schwinge ist plangefräst und die Adapterunterseite an den Stellen der Gewindenieten ausgeklinkt. Der Adapter liegt also auf der Schwinge auf und nicht auf den Nieten. Eingezogen habe ich die Gewindenieten mit einer Gewindenietzange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (8. Februar 2016)

Auch bedankt!


----------



## haural (8. Februar 2016)

Werde den Adapter dem Radius der Schwinge entsprechend ausfräsen lassen und im Bereich der Hülsen zusätzlich senken...oder eben fräsen. Eigentlich ist der Plan Hülsen mit selbstschneidendem Aussengewinde zu verwenden u zusätzlich mit Loctite sichern. Da es quasi mit professionellem Gerät gemacht wird sorge ich mich nicht über Postionierung etc.


----------



## haural (8. Februar 2016)

Eine schöne aber eher theoretische Möglichkeit wären gestanzte bzw gestoßene Sechskant und eine Mutter als Einlage.


----------



## Tobstar23 (9. Februar 2016)

@bankettfritz Hast Du noch was am XTR-Hebel geändert? Die Bohrungen für die Bremsleitung sind von Hand "einfach mal so" in Rahmen und Schwinge gesetzt?


----------



## bankettfritz (9. Februar 2016)

Die Leitungslöcher habe ich nach Verlauf der Leitung gebohrt und entgratet . Den Hebel habe ich erstmal so gelassen . Druckpunkt liegt erst kurz vor den Griff


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Februar 2016)

Bei mir ähnlich.
Unterm "Tretlager" hab ich diagonal verlegt, also aus dem Rahmenrohr rechts unten raus und dann links unten in die Schwinge. Löcher 9mm und mit Gummikabeltüllen versehen.

Auch keine Hebeländerung, Druckpunkt kurz vor Lenker. Gefällt mir noch nicht zu 100% weil man sich die Finger quetschen kann. Hab aber noch keine gute Lösung gefunden


----------



## haural (10. Februar 2016)

Bremse ist zwischenzeitlich eingetroffen...und ihr hattet Recht. 120er oder 160er Scheibe wird nichts. Selbst mit einer 140er ist es ne ganz enge Geschichte. Werde evtl etwas Material am Sattel und/oder Bremsleitungsabgang abnehmen müssen. Design des Juicy Sattels (vor allem Bremsleitungsabgang) ist nicht ideal. Bin aber erst klüger wenn der Adapter mal auf der Schwinge sitzt. Wobei die Position des Bremssattels dann definiert ist. Dies könnte ein Nachteil sein wenn ich eine andere Bremse verwenden muss.

Werde jetzt nochmal mit einer Elixier von nem Kumpel "simulieren" um zu schauen wie unterschiedlich die Positionen sind.

@Kwietsch: du erwähntest noch eine 140er Scheibe zu haben. Würde dir diese evtl abnehmen. Was für eine ist es und welche Dicke hat sie?


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Februar 2016)

Scheibe ist seit gestern Abend weg, sorry! War ne 140mm noname aus der Bucht.

Das Problem bei Dir ist mit der Elixier 3 ähnlich, ist sehr eng alles. Aber es geht, wenn auch sehr knapp.


----------



## Surtre (10. Februar 2016)

Bei den "höherwertigen" Sätteln mit außen liegendem Leitungsabgang wird es einfacher:



http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/713265-avid-juicy-ultimate-bremssattel


----------



## haural (10. Februar 2016)

140er Scheiben scheinen ja grad gefragt zu sein aber kein Problem, hab ne interessante im Bikemarkt entdeckt. Mal schauen ob ich bei der mehr Glück hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (10. Februar 2016)

ja, die sind in der Tat besser und würde gegebenenfalls zukünftig noch umrüsten. Wollte erstmal mit möglichst wenig Invest schauen obs passt. Wenn das später alles funktioniert und der Fahrer damit zurecht kommt werde ich wahrscheinlich noch upgraden. Hatte eine MT2 hier im BM enteckt aber da lässt sich der Hebel nicht nah genug zum Lenker verstellen. Als Hope Fan könnte ich mir gut vorstellen...


----------



## bankettfritz (10. Februar 2016)

Habe auch vorher mit der MT2 probiert, ging geradeso und sah beschi..en aus . Der Leistungsabgaben auf Felgenseite   Ist zu eng . Jedoch habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht , dass jede Bremse etwas anders sitzt.


----------



## bankettfritz (12. Februar 2016)

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema Kokua , aber es ist die Resteverwertung davon


----------



## Roelof (12. Februar 2016)

Das Mammut gehört wohl nicht zur Serienausstattung.


----------



## haural (15. Februar 2016)

Also mit dem Juicy Bremssattel wird es nicht funktionieren. Selbst wenn man es irgendwie "hinbiegen" könnte wären es zu viele Kompromisse. Daher wird sich das Projekt wohl noch so lange verzögern bis ich eine geeignete (nicht zu teure) Bremse gefunden habe.


----------



## Roelof (15. Februar 2016)

Formula R1 passt. ;-)


----------



## haural (15. Februar 2016)

...hoffe die RX auch. Bin an einer dran und warte noch auf Infos zu Bremssattelbreite und minimalem Hebelabstand zu Lenker. Bei letzterem bin ich gespannt, das radiale Design sieht irgendwie ungünstiger aus. Aber das kann auch täuschen.


----------



## Fisch123 (15. Februar 2016)

Ne neue 140er Scheibe in sehr leicht, habe ich noch OVP, glaube 94gr.
Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## haural (15. Februar 2016)

Danke, hab kürzlich eine aus dem BM erstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roelof (15. Februar 2016)

Ich hab Ashimas am 20er verbaut, die wiegen 68g.


----------



## haural (16. Februar 2016)

So, Formula R1 Hebel und Rx Sattel erworben. Den Maßangaben zufolge müsste beides gut passen. Zudem wird sie sich mit dem roten Kolbendeckel auch optisch gut ins Bild fügen.


----------



## theoli (17. Februar 2016)

hallo
hier mal ein paar bilder von meinen jumper


----------



## haural (17. Februar 2016)

Gefällt, schlicht und gute Farben. Die Adapterbefestigung habe ich auch schon in Erwägung gezogen, wollte aber zu viele Löcher in der Schwinge vermeiden. Darf ich fragen wie du die Bremsscheibe befestigt hast? Direkt am Nabenflansch? Aber vermute nicht da der Bremssattel dann zu weit Richtung Speichen müsste.


----------



## haural (17. Februar 2016)

wer Sehen kann ist klar im Vorteil doch Adapter aber am Flansch mit Schrauben befestigt. War auch ne Idee aber hab dem Flansch nicht wirklich getraut. Laufrad schon ausreichend genutzt worden um zu sehen obs hält?


----------



## theoli (17. Februar 2016)

@haural ..... in der schwinge oben 5mm und unten 6mm gebohrt, dann ein kupferrohr in 6mm von unten rein. da passt die schraube genau durch und das schwingenrohr zieht sich nicht zusammen beim festziehen. ich wollte es erst mit gewindenieten machen, aber wo ich gesehen habe wie dünn das ganze ist habe ich lieber die jetzige variante gewählt. 
denn adapter habe ich gedreht, gewinde rein und dann mit 4 schrauben an der nabe befestigt ,,,,, bislang hält alles wunderbar. 
bis der kleine mann es voll ausreizt. denke ich mal wird er sicher schon ein größeres rad brauchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (17. Februar 2016)

5xM5 hat eine Nutzergeneration bei uns überstanden:


----------



## haural (18. Februar 2016)

jetzt habt ihrs geschafft mich doch noch mal zum überlegen zu bringen. Hätte einige Vorteile gegenüber gepresst. Wäre "rückbaubar" und der Fertigungs- sowie Montageaufwand ist geringer. Zudem hat man auch noch die Möglichkeit den Adapter bzw. die Scheibe auszurichten.

Da ich auch die Kinesis Nabe habe wäre diese Möglichkeit unterm Strich wahrscheinlich die Beste.

Danke für die Hinweise


----------



## Surtre (18. Februar 2016)

Dann reiche ich die Detailansicht noch nach:


----------



## haural (18. Februar 2016)

keine Probleme mit Planlauf der Scheibe wegen den Speichenköpfen? Die Anlage des Adapters ist ja darüber bestimmt.


----------



## haural (18. Februar 2016)

...deswegen die Aussparungen im Adapter, richtig?


----------



## haural (18. Februar 2016)

aber wieso hast du die Nabe in dem Bereich abgedreht? Befestigung zusätzlich auch über Passung gemacht?


----------



## Surtre (18. Februar 2016)

Die Aussparungen schaffen Platz für die Speichenköpfe und sparen noch ein paar Gramm.
Die Nabe ist axial bearbeitet um die axiale Anlagefläche zu schaffen und radial um den Adapter zu zentrieren. Sonst läuft es radial nur leidlich oder nur mit Ausrichten. Die Passung an der Stelle ist nicht stramm.


----------



## haural (18. Februar 2016)

Sprechen wir bei "nicht stramm" über Zehntel oder schon Hunderstel? Wenn man Richtung Spielpassung gehen will wird es schon recht genau, aber ich glaube das brauchts gar nicht. Würde so 5/10 anvisieren. Aber mal schauen was mein Kumpel mit der verfügbaren Einrichtung hinbekommt. Wollte Nabe eigentlich nicht abdrehen weil ich dann wieder aus-/einspeichen...und vor allem zentrieren müsste. Die Felgen sind von der Qualiät her unter den Standardfelgen.

Aber hab jetzt dank euch einige Hinweise die es konkretisieren, mal schauen wies wird. Hoffe bald entsprechende Bilder reinstellen zu können.


----------



## Surtre (18. Februar 2016)

Gemessen hatte ich die Passung nicht, sondern angepasst, bis es passte. Es hakt beim Fügen per Hand an und braucht leichtes Klopfen bis es aufsitzt. Enge Spielpasung sollte es treffen.
Ist der Absatz an der Nabe überhaupt zylindrisch? Es ist schon ein Weilchen her, dass ich die Naben in der Hand hatte. Ich freue mich schon darauf das Jumper wieder aufzubauen.


----------



## bankettfritz (18. Februar 2016)

Habe damals mein eingespeichertes Rad komplett mit Adapter in die Drehbank gespannt und auf Rundlauf der Scheibe abgedreht .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (19. Februar 2016)

Bei unserem Rad läuft der verpresste und verklebte Adapter auf der Nabe ohne zusätzliche Arbeiten rund. Ich habe gestern von der 94g "schweren" alten Scheibe auf die 68g Ashima gewechselt und musste am Sattel nichts neu einstellen oder die Scheibe richten etc.


----------



## bankettfritz (19. Februar 2016)

War bei mir auch nicht viel . Wollte nur auf Nummer sicher gehen. Habe ja auch eine andere Nabe ,  die keine Mittelzentrierung hat


----------



## haural (24. Februar 2016)

Da sich die Bremse noch etwas verzögert habe ich mich mal dem Sattel gewidmet. Primär aus technischen (Sitzhöhe), nicht so sehr optischen Gründen. Fürs erste mal eigentlich ganz gut geklappt, bis auf die Nase  . Wollte ihn eigentlich n bisschen sportlicher aussehend, sieht aber leider mehr nach Rolf Benz Sofa aus

Werde mir also noch irgendwas einfallen lassen müssen. Muss mir überlegen wie ich da n haltbaren "Love the ride" Schriftzug drauf bekomme.


----------



## Roelof (24. Februar 2016)

Leder besticken u Sattel neu damit beziehen?


----------



## haural (24. Februar 2016)

das wäre sicher die eleganteste Lösung aber scheue den Aufwand ein wenig. Wenn Schriftzug dann sollte er recht klein ausfallen und nur in einem "Eck" sitzen. Bin aktuell eher Richtung Schablone und Farbe unterwegs, aber nicht sicher wie dauerhaft das wäre. Werde wohl mal nach Lederfarbe schauen und mich probieren


----------



## Surtre (24. Februar 2016)

Tätowieren


----------



## haural (24. Februar 2016)

nichtmal so abwegig...ist ja schließlich Haut


----------



## KIV (24. Februar 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Fürs erste mal eigentlich ganz gut geklappt, bis auf die Nase  . Wollte ihn eigentlich n bisschen sportlicher aussehend, sieht aber leider mehr nach Rolf Benz Sofa aus
> Anhang anzeigen 466275Anhang anzeigen 466276


Den Bezug auf Deiner Hand finde ich schlimmer. Da musste nochmal ran...


----------



## track94 (24. Februar 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Den Bezug auf Deiner Hand finde ich schlimmer. Da musste nochmal ran...



Der sieht auch nicht nach Rolf Benz aus sondern eher nach P O C O.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SRausPAF (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo Mitbastler,

vielleicht habt ihr schon von meiner Suche nach Lagerdichtungen für die originalen Kokua-Naben hier im Forum gelesen. Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Hat evtl. einer von Euch noch die originalen Naben bzw. die Dichtungen und benötigt diese nicht mehr? Wäre gerne bereit euch um diese Last zu erleichtern. ;-)

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## cbert80 (24. Februar 2016)

SRausPAF schrieb:


> Hallo Mitbastler,
> 
> vielleicht habt ihr schon von meiner Suche nach Lagerdichtungen für die originalen Kokua-Naben hier im Forum gelesen. Bin verzweifelt auf der Suche nach Ersatz. Hat evtl. einer von Euch noch die originalen Naben bzw. die Dichtungen und benötigt diese nicht mehr? Wäre gerne bereit euch um diese Last zu erleichtern. ;-)
> 
> Gruß, Stephan


Hallo Stephan, ich denke das wird sehr schwer bis eher unmöglich die originalen Dichtungen zu bekommen. Da wirst du dir irgendwie behelfen müssen. Ich hab z.B. die Naben auf Hohlachse umgebaut


----------



## haural (24. Februar 2016)

track94 schrieb:


> Der sieht auch nicht nach Rolf Benz aus sondern eher nach P O C O.


Der ist gut...vor allem weil Recht hast...zumindest was Verarbeitung angeht. Material ist devinitiv gut aber nicht ganz richtig für den Zweck.

@Stephan: werde morgen mal nachsehen ob ich noch Naben bzw Teile davon habe


----------



## thomasbee (1. März 2016)

Leider teilt mein Sohn nicht meine Begeisterung für das superleichte Moustache Laufrad mit schicker Lefty und hält mit strammem Willen am rot gelben Puky fest. Falls Ihr also noch was zum Pimpen braucht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/121911037309?

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## Surtre (1. März 2016)

thomasbee schrieb:


> Leider teilt mein Sohn nicht meine Begeisterung für das superleichte Moustache Laufrad mit schicker Lefty und hält mit strammem Willen am rot gelben Puky fest. Falls Ihr also noch was zum Pimpen braucht
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/-/121911037309?
> 
> Gruss, Thomas


Kannst Du das Rad bitte auf/an der Waage fotografieren und hier hochladen?!


----------



## trolliver (1. März 2016)

Ich würd's eine Righty nennen... is aber auch egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (2. März 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Ich hab z.B. die Naben auf Hohlachse umgebaut


Kannst Du dazu etwas näheres sagen?


----------



## cbert80 (2. März 2016)

spümco schrieb:


> Kannst Du dazu etwas näheres sagen?


Ich hab das Ach-Set von der HB-M665 dafür verwendet. Die Kunststoffscheiben (Dichtungen) musste ich leicht abdrehen (Bohrmaschine + Feile) und eine Nummer kleinere Kugeln 5/32" 12 Stück pro Seite


----------



## spümco (2. März 2016)

Super - danke!


----------



## thomasbee (2. März 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Kannst Du das Rad bitte auf/an der Waage fotografieren und hier hochladen?!



Ich hab leider wirklich keine Waage, ausser die im Thermomix and da pack ich das Radl nicht drauf. Herstellerangabe ist 3.4 kg.

Gruss, 

.t


----------



## cbert80 (7. März 2016)




----------



## spümco (7. März 2016)

Sieht gut aus!
Was für eine Bremse hast Du verbaut? Befestigung mittels "Blechwinkel"?


----------



## caponedd (7. März 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 464177

Hallo @theoli,

Kannst Du was zur Befestigung des Adapters sagen?
Hast Du einfach 2 Löcher durch die Schwinge gebohrt, 2 Schrauben "durchgesteckt" und unten mit ner (selbstsichernden?) Mutter "verschraubt"?

Danke schonmal vorab.

c.


----------



## paradox (7. März 2016)

Sind durch gebohrt, und dann verschraubt, sieht man unten, schau mal ;-)


----------



## Udo_B. (7. März 2016)

Hier ist einmal unseres nur entlackt und neue Farbe an der Gabel + Aufkleber für den Rahmen.


----------



## theoli (7. März 2016)

@caponedd 
..... in der schwinge oben 5mm und unten 6mm gebohrt, dann ein kupferrohr in 6mm von unten rein. da passt die schraube genau durch und das schwingenrohr zieht sich nicht zusammen beim festziehen. ich wollte es erst mit gewindenieten machen, aber wo ich gesehen habe wie dünn das ganze ist habe ich lieber die jetzige variante gewählt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbert80 (7. März 2016)

spümco schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus!
> Was für eine Bremse hast Du verbaut? Befestigung mittels "Blechwinkel"?


Das ist eine Contec BR-CL10. Bei der Bremse hab ich den äußeren Arm etwas gekürzt. 
Der "Blechwinkel" ist aus Alu. Von einem universal Hinterbauständer das obere Teil. Da passten sogar zufällig die Löcher.


----------



## spümco (7. März 2016)

Danke - ich hoffe der Hinterbauständer musste nicht extra wegen des Laufrads dran glauben ;-)


----------



## cbert80 (7. März 2016)

spümco schrieb:


> Danke - ich hoffe der Hinterbauständer musste nicht extra wegen des Laufrads dran glauben ;-)


  ne es ist das Teil zwischen schelle und eigentlichem ständer das war über.


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. März 2016)

bankettfritz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hatte das gleiche Sattelproblem. Ein alter Rennradsattel mit einem Stück Sattelrohr und einer langen Schraube von oben durch kannst locker 10cm rausholen. Bei meinem ging es ab 1 Jahr. Hab leider kein besseres Foto .Anhang anzeigen 448821



Hallo, hast Du noch ein paar mehr Details dazu? Wie lang muss die Schraube sein, wo wird die reingeschraubt? 
Gibt es noch andere Ideen zum weiteren Absenken der minimalen Sattelhöhe. Was bringt eine Stütze mit geradem Kopf alá Tune zusammen mit nem sportlichen Sattel alá SLR? Ich will mindestens 5cm runter!


----------



## cbert80 (16. März 2016)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Hallo, hast Du noch ein paar mehr Details dazu? Wie lang muss die Schraube sein, wo wird die reingeschraubt?
> Gibt es noch andere Ideen zum weiteren Absenken der minimalen Sattelhöhe. Was bringt eine Stütze mit geradem Kopf alá Tune zusammen mit nem sportlichen Sattel alá SLR? Ich will mindestens 5cm runter!


Mit der Schraube unten in der Schwinge das Gummi etwas zusammendrücken bringt auch noch was


----------



## trifi70 (16. März 2016)

Schmalere/flachere Reifen ebenso...


----------



## Tobstar23 (16. März 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Schmalere/flachere Reifen ebenso...


Vorschlag? Die Auswahl ist in 12" ja nicht grad riesig.


----------



## trifi70 (16. März 2016)

Guter Punkt, solch Auswahl wie bei 16" gibt es in der Tat nicht. Kleinstes gefundenes Maß wäre 47-203 von Schwalbe, Trax, Kenda oder Rubena. Einen Hubang "Dingsda" in 40-203 vom aliexpress wirst Du sicherlich nicht bestellen wollen...


----------



## Tobstar23 (16. März 2016)

Wobei "Dingsda" ein geiler Name für einen Kinderreifen wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caponedd (19. März 2016)

Hallo an alle "Kokua-mit-hydraulischer-Bremse" Besitzer.
Ich möchte meiner Nichte ein Jumper zum Geburtstag schenken und habe vor kurzem mit der Planung und ersten Teilekäufen begonnen.
Nun habe ich soeben eine Magura HS11 probehalber ans Hinterrad gebaut.
Die Bremsleitung dreht den Lenker (im Montageständer) aber stehts nach rechts, da diese doch recht starr ist.
Habt ihr eine Idee, wie man dem Effekt begegnen kann, oder ist das nur ein theoretisches Problem, welches sich im Realbetrieb nicht ergibt, wenn die Kinder das Rad bewegen/ den Lenker halten?
Danke schonmal in die Runde ...
c.


----------



## paradox (19. März 2016)

Denk mal an eine normale Bremsleitung für Disc nach.  Die sind flexibeler und drucstabiler, was du aber nicht brauchst.


----------



## Tobstar23 (19. März 2016)

Haben aber auch nen kleineren Innendurchmesser, was das Entlüften der Magura nicht einfacher macht. Ich hab mal Jagwire-Leitungen an ne HS33 gebaut. War zumindest hinten nervig. Aber hier ist die Leitung ja recht kurz.

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## haural (22. März 2016)

Leider verzögert sich mein Bremsenprojekt weiter. Nachdem ich nun alles passend gemacht habe, dachte ich Bremse befüllen und gut. Da ich das Befüllen aber nicht hinbekommen habe, hab ich die Bremse zum Radladen gebracht. Anscheinend wurde die Bremse wohl mal mit Mineralöl befüllt und dadurch sind die Dichtungen gequollen. Anscheinend würde sich Reparatur nicht lohnen. Ist wohl das Risiko bei Gebrauchtkauf. Aber 140,- für eine neue R1 sind mir zu viel. Schade, sie hätte optisch wunderbar gepasst. Auch wäre Sohnemann gut an den Hebel gekommen

Nun muss ich überlegen wie ich hier weiter vorgehe. Werde wahrscheinlich eine (neue) XT nehmen, vorausgesetzt diese passt.

So hätte es aussehen können:


----------



## Tobstar23 (22. März 2016)

Reparatur selber machen!

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## tbec (22. März 2016)

Hallo an alle, 

ich wollte mich mal bei allen bedanken die hier ihre Erfahrungen/Ideen und Vorschläge eingebracht haben. Ich hab in den letzten Wochen jeden Beitrag mehrfach gelesen eine sogar öfter. Bevor der Umbau des Kokuas meines Sohnes anfing. Jetzt ist pünktlich zur zum Frühling fertig und meinem Sohn macht es schon super viel Spaß. 


Also nochmals fetten Dank an alle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haural (22. März 2016)

Vorbau würde ich anderen nehmen (natürlich Geschmacksache), ansonsten schönes Teil. Nur optische Veränderungen?


----------



## tbec (22. März 2016)

vorbau ist so ne Sache. Ist erstmal nur eine Notlösung bis ich etwas anderes gefunden habe.

Ich hab es komplett zerlegt. Alle Lager/Steuersatz neu. Naben zerlegt,gereinigt. Rahmen entlackt Sandgestrahlt und neu Eloxiert. Laufräder enteloxiert geschliffen+Schwarz Eloxiert.


----------



## SRausPAF (1. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

lang hats gedauert und mich einiges an Nerven gekostet. Doch nu ist auch meinem Bub sein Jumper endlich fertig. 

Vielen Dank an euch für die nützlichen Tipps, vorallem bei Thema Nabendichtung... 

Natürlich möchte ich euch das Ergebniss nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## Tobstar23 (2. April 2016)

Sind das die Originalgriffe? Was für ein Sattel ist das? Pivotal-Stütze hab ich schon.
Achso: Sieht richtig gut aus der Gerät!

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## SRausPAF (3. April 2016)

Ursprünglich sollten es Strider Mini Lenkergriffe werden. Die hab ich aber ums verrecken nicht auf den Lenker bekommen. Die waren wirklich "mini". Nach ner guten Stunde mit Föhn, Spüliwasser, wd40 habe ich aufgegeben. Da war einer der Griffe ca. ein, zwei Zentimeter auf dem Lenker und weitere Raumgewinne waren nicht zu erkennen... Also hab ich farblich passende BMX Griffe auf die passende Länge zurecht geschnitten, die Strider Mini´s auch gekürzt und mit etwas Nachdruck als Endkappen ins Lenkerrohr geschoben. 

Der Sattel ist ein Alienation Mistfit Silder. Der hat einfach perfekt ins Farbkonzept gepasst.


----------



## haural (4. April 2016)

Pünktlich zum besseren Wetter ist das Bremsenthema auch geschafft. Zwar nicht ganz wie ursprünglich gedacht aber es funktioniert.


----------



## caponedd (5. April 2016)

... ein fröhliches Moin, Moin in die Runde.
Ich habe da noch 1-2 Fragen zum Thema Schutz der schönen Laufräder (vor allem der hier gezeigten Aufbauten).
1.:
Wie bewahrt Ihr die kleinen Schätze vor etwaigen Macken durch Stürze oä.?
Ich habe überlegt transparente 3M- Lackfolie aussen auf die Gabel, Schwinge und event. auch Hauptrahmen zu kleben (also quasi komplett foliert).
2.:
Habt Ihr auf der Schwinge Griptape angebracht, um den Füssen dort besseren Halt zu geben?
Bringt das was?
Bonusfrage:
Könnt Ihr beide Punkte vielleicht mit ein paar Detailbildern verdeutlichen?
Danke schon mal.
carsten.


----------



## Surtre (6. April 2016)

Zu 1.: Bei mir ist das Rad gar nicht geschützt: Macken und Schrammen erzählen für mich Geschichten und sind Erinnerungen.
Zu 2.: 






Benutzt habe ich das Treppenstufenantirutschband von IKEA. Einen Performancevergleich zum unbeklebtem Zustand habe ich nicht, schaut man sich die Bilder und Videos im Netz an, geht es ohne aber anscheinend auch.


----------



## caponedd (6. April 2016)

... danke für Deine Hilfe (und die Bilder).
Ich würde den weissen Lack gerne solange es geht "schön" erhalten.
Die Streifen sind ja auch recht schmal gehalten.
Da werd ich dann mal nach transparenten suchen. (passen wohl besser zum weissen Rahmen, und vergilben hoffentlich nicht so schnell)
c.


----------



## Nieport (11. April 2016)

Hallo an alle aus Russland. Ein kleines tuning Kokua jumper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (12. April 2016)

Otschen karoscho  Liegt es am Hinweis auf "Russland" oder warum sehen meine Augen hier einen Titan Jumper?


----------



## Nieport (12. April 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Otschen karoscho  Liegt es am Hinweis auf "Russland" oder warum sehen meine Augen hier einen Titan Jumper?


Vielen Dank. Diese Nickel-Beschichtung Kokua Jumper . Zuerst wollte ich Chrome , aber ich mochte die Farbe von Nickel. Sorry, wenn Sie nicht verstehen , was ich schreibe , aber ich weiß nicht, die deutsche Sprache , ich durch einen Übersetzer schreiben.


----------



## trifi70 (12. April 2016)

Panimaju.  Automatische Übersetzung ist ok. Und Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte.


----------



## Roelof (13. April 2016)

Ist die Nickel-Beschichtung gesundheitlich nicht bedenklich? Stichwort: Kontaktallergie. Ich meine, immer noch besser als Chrom, dessen Verbindungen als giftig, stark krebseregens und mutagen gelten...


----------



## giant_r (13. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ist die Nickel-Beschichtung gesundheitlich nicht bedenklich? Stichwort: Kontaktallergie. Ich meine, immer noch besser als Chrom, dessen Verbindungen als giftig, stark krebseregens und mutagen gelten...


mag sein, aber meinen erstes bmx bike vor ca 35 jahren hatte nen verchromten rahmen und war optisch einfach der hammer.......und das nickel bike auch


----------



## neural-brain (2. Mai 2016)

eine Frage mal.... wie lange fahren die kiddie ca. so ein Laufrad? Im Durchschnitt?


----------



## trolliver (2. Mai 2016)

Sehr unterschiedlich. Philipp ein 3/4 Jahr, worin der fließende Überganz zum ersten Rad enthalten war, eigentlich mehr nur ein halbes. Er fuhr aber sehr früh Rad. Andere Kinder fahren deutlich länger mit dem Laufrad, weil sie Spaß dran haben, manchmal zwei Jahre als Hauptgefährt und sogar länger. Bei unserem Lieschen bin ich gespannt. ;-))


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (2. Mai 2016)

neural-brain schrieb:


> eine Frage mal.... wie lange fahren die kiddie ca. so ein Laufrad? Im Durchschnitt?


Meine Kleine hat im letzten Herbst, als sie gerade 3 geworden ist, angefangen, "koordiniert" zu fahren. Vorher war links gucken und rechts gegen den Zaun fahren Programm...
Seit der große Bruder Ostern sein neues Rad bekommen hat, will sie auch unbedingt und fährt mit Ihrem 16-er Kokua,
ist aber mit dem Bremsen und den Kurven noch überfordert. Im Ergebnis nimmt sie sich ab und zu nochmal das Laufrad.
Also rechne mit maximal 2 Sommern als Nutzungsdauer.


----------



## trifi70 (2. Mai 2016)

Unsere bald 5jährige fährt auch noch ab und an, obwohl sie vor dem 3. Geburtstag schon radfahren konnte und auch ein eigenes Fahrrad hatte. Selbst ich hatte mir mal ein "Laufrad" gebaut. Ohne Kurbel und den ganzen Schaltungsschmott wird so ein Rad richtig leicht und macht auch Spaß. Ist halt mal was anderes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (2. Mai 2016)

Gut... ;-)) Selbst Philipp setzt sich mit seinen 7 Jahren ab und zu auf das 12er Laufrad. Vorzugsweise, wenn er Lisa damit sieht. Dann heißt es: ich will auch!!  Wäre es weg, würde er keinen Gedanken daran verschwenden. Wir haben auch gerade Lisas Dreirad verkauft, auf dem sie ab und zu immer noch saß. Bislang kam keine Nachfrage. Wohl jedoch, ob sie wirklich ein "Günes Fahrrad" bekomme.   Donnerstag ist es soweit, spätestens kommendes Jahr gehen die beiden Laufräder dann weg.


----------



## KIV (2. Mai 2016)

Unser Junior ist seins noch bis zu Einschulung (mit 6) ab und zu gefahren, obwohl er schon am dritten Geburtstag radfahren konnte und für sein Alter auch immer ziemlich groß war. Er hat es quasi statt eines Rollers benutzt, wenn einfach nur "spazieren gehen" zu langweilig war...

Ich hatte den Lenker gegen nen schmalen Riser und den Vorbau, sowie auch die Stütze gegen was längeres getauscht.


----------



## mac_ludwig (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Bin auf der Suche nach einer Sattelstütze für ein Kokua Jumper. Die "lange" Original Stütze mit ca. 20cm Gesamtlänge und ca. 14cm außerhalb des Rahmens ist leider zu kurz geworden. Bräuchte da. 3-5 cm mehr. Habe gesehen, dass es jede Menge Eigenbaulösungen gibt. Bin da aber nicht talentiert. Habe auch schon über Pivotallösung vom BMX nachgedacht. Ist aber zu schwer und v.a. zu teuer nur um 5 cm höher zu kommen. Hat jemand von euch einen Tipp? Würde am liebsten den original Sattel behalten und einfach nur eine längere passende Stütze haben. 
Die Woom 2 haben das gleiche System, deren Stütze ist aber nicht länger. Weder Kokua noch Woom konnten weiterhelfen. 
Danke im Voraus! 

Beste Grüße
Ludwig


----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2016)

Ich weiß nicht mehr, was die Stütze für ein Maß hat. Ich hatte nach dem Durchmesser gesucht und etwas passendes mit 'Patentkopf' von Shogun gefunden. Kann es sein, dass das 25,0 war..? (BMX-Pivotalstützen sind mW typischerweise 25,4 und in 27,2 gibt es auch ein paar...) Einen Kindersattel gibt's von Selle Royal für unter 10€.
Der Jumper funktioniert mit nem Riser und der langen Stütze tatsächlich noch sehr gut.


----------



## cbert80 (15. Mai 2016)

25,4mm hat die Kokua Stütze


----------



## Surtre (15. Mai 2016)

Eine 25,4er Kerzen-Sattelstütze passte zumindest bei mir in den originalen Sattel. Oben muss lediglich ein Schlitz in das Rohr gefeilt werden, in den eine Nase im Sattel halbwegs greift. Ich hatte zusätzlich den oberen Teil aus optischen Gründen gekürzt und die Bohrung neu gesetzt.
Eine 300er Stütze kostet bei ebay 5,99€ inkl. Versand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. Mai 2016)

Jau, 25.4 stimmt. Guckst Du hier: http://m.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_nkw=sa...sattelkerze+alu+25,4&sqp=sattelkerze+alu+25,4


----------



## mac_ludwig (15. Mai 2016)

TOP - Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe inkl. Links! Auf "Sattelkerze" muss man erstmal kommen 
Dann hoffe ich mal, dass das mit dem "Schlitz" gelingt.

Beste Grüße
Ludwig


----------



## caponedd (4. Juni 2016)

Nach langem Hin und Her habe ich mich nun doch entschieden ein Jumper "von der Stange" zu nehmen und etwas zu "tunen".
Geworden ist es das aktuelle Sondermodell in Weiss-Orange. (Besser gefallen hat MIR das kleine Schwarze, aber da es für meine Nichte sein soll hab ich mich doch für das weisse entschieden.)
Angefixt von den vielen schönen Um- und Aufbauten reifte alsbald die Vorstellung eines gebremsten Jumpers.
Da aber die Scheibenbremsvarianten meine Fähigkeiten und Möglichkeiten überstiegen habe ich mich für eine Felgenbremse entschieden, diese aber dann hydraulisch, um die Bedienkräfte im Rahmen zu halten.
Anbei ein paar Bilder vom aktuellen Zustand:




























Verbaut habe ich ´ne aktuelle HS11 mit "altem" HS33 Griff (als Eisbär Sonderedition), da dieser besser in der Griffweite einzustellen ist.
Lenker wird noch etwas gekürzt, der Spacerturm verschwindet auch noch.
Die Kabelbinder am Rahmen weichen auch noch richtigen Leitungshaltern. Ich wollte nur erstmal schauen, wo und wie die Leitung  verlaufen kann/ soll.

Für Änderungs-/ Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich natürlich offen.
Grüsse aus DD.
c.


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Juni 2016)

Coole Idee mit der HS33. Was sind das denn für Teile, die als Cantisockel dienen?

Gesendet von meinem Lenovo B6000-F mit Tapatalk


----------



## smoorface (6. Juni 2016)

keine schlechte Idee mit der Magura.
Aber Gewichtstechnisch sind die Canti-Halterungen nicht ohne ....


----------



## Y_G (6. Juni 2016)

... und was wiegen die Teile?


----------



## smoorface (6. Juni 2016)

lass das lieber mit dem Lenker kürzen ....
hatte ich auch gemacht, aber schnell wieder einen breiteren verbaut, damit ist unser kleiner weit aus besser zurecht gekommen.


----------



## caponedd (6. Juni 2016)

... moin, moin.
Gewogen hab ich nicht.
Da keine Schweissarbeiten oä. angedacht waren (in Ermangelung eigener Fähigkeiten und ich hab auch niemanden im Bekanntenkreis, der sowas machen würde.) war ich mit der Suche nach einer schraubbaren Lösung beschäftigt.
Nach langer Suche in alle möglichen Richtungen bin ich dann auf die Lenkererhöhungen für Motorräder gestossen.
Da hier aber das Standardmaß 28mm zu sein scheint, musste ich noch genauer suchen.
Ausserdem musste dann auch noch das Gewinde zu den (noch vorhandenen) Cantisockeln passen.
Schließlich bin ich dann bei e..y fündig geworden.
Ich würde sie gerne noch etwas kürzen, sodass die Bremse noch etwas an die Schwinge rückt.
ABER: DAS wirklich gerade zu sägen, ich weis nicht so recht.
Mal schauen, vielleicht find ich ja noch jemanden, der mir den oberen Teil etwas abdrehen kann.
c.


----------



## caponedd (6. Juni 2016)

... beim Lenker wären es beidseitig max. je 15mm.
Der originale Kokua- Lenker ist ja noch um einiges schmaler!?
c.


----------



## smoorface (6. Juni 2016)

mache heute Abend mal ein Bild von meiner Lösung.
Einfacher Stahlwinkel mit RR Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smoorface (6. Juni 2016)

ja, die Halterungen schauen etwas "klobig" auf dem kleinen Bike aus


----------



## haural (6. Juni 2016)

Schaut gut aus. Würde mir bezüglich plan absägen keine so großen Gedanken machen. Zumindest wenn sich die Bremsbeläge verstellen lassen. Dann kannst ja eine kleine Abweichung wieder ausgleichen.


----------



## KIV (6. Juni 2016)

Auch an neuen Rädern sind die Cantisockel nicht immer exakt parallel, das ist ja keine Raketentechnik und mit den vorhandenen Verstellmöglichkeiten auch gut auszugleichen.
Ich würde ggf erst grob abflexen und dann mit dem Bandschleifer gerade machen. Im Grunde kann man das auch richtig stark einkürzen und den Cantisockel durch den Halter auch noch ins Rohr der Schwinge schrauben. Deine Schelle kannste sicher auch noch seitlich schmaler machen und auch Aluschrauben verwenden. Aber mir gefällt es so auch schon sehr gut!
Btw: @caponedd Kannst Du mir nen Link zu den Teilen schicken? Falls es da noch welche gibt...


----------



## caponedd (6. Juni 2016)

... kürzen würde ich so, dass die Cantisockel noch in den Schellen stecken. (Falls man den Jumper mal veräussern möchte/ muss.)
Die Höhe der Gewinde der Cantisockel ist ja nichtmal 10mm.
Bei den bestehenden Schrauben ist seitlich nicht wirklich viel, was man da noch wegnehmen könnte.
@KIV - link siehe PN.
c.


----------



## KIV (6. Juni 2016)

caponedd schrieb:


> @KIV - link siehe PN.
> c.


----------



## Y_G (7. Juni 2016)

Abdrehen wird denke ich schwierig da man die Teile schlecht spannen kann. Fräsen wäre wohl einfacher...


----------



## smoorface (7. Juni 2016)

habe das mit dem Winkel unterm Dämpfer gelöst, sowie manch anderer User hier.

wenn das Laufrad gut zentriert ist, ist alles schleiffrei 
funktioniert Top.


----------



## caponedd (7. Juni 2016)

... sieht gut aus.
Hatte zu Beginn auch erst an ne Rennradbremse gedacht, aber mich dann doch für hydraulisch entschieden.
Das mit dem zentrierten Laufrad hab ich beim Einstellen der Magura auch gemerkt. Und das beginnt ja schon mit der vernünftig eingesetzten Achse in der Schwinge.
c.


----------



## smoorface (7. Juni 2016)

Winkel wird noch schwarz gepulvert und die Leitung im Rahmen verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caponedd (7. Juni 2016)

... hast Du um die hintere Nabe eine Knog gebunden? (weisses oder rotes Licht?)
Wie macht sich das Licht im Gebrauch?


----------



## smoorface (8. Juni 2016)

ja ist ein rotes.
kommt Klasse


----------



## Diman (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe die beiden hier am Stadtrad


----------



## smoorface (8. Juni 2016)

bestelle mir immer welche aus China, kosten zwei Stück inkl. Batterien und Versand 2,49€
Halten gut 1 Jahr


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (9. Juni 2016)

haural schrieb:


> Pünktlich zum besseren Wetter ist das Bremsenthema auch geschafft. Zwar nicht ganz wie ursprünglich gedacht aber es funktioniert.


 
Hammer! Auf nach BC!


----------



## smoorface (9. Juni 2016)

aber hier jetzt sein Nachfolger 
wer hat denn nur ein Bike ...........

ein 14" Commencal Ramones

damit fährt er viel lieber.

Er kommt damit besser zurecht, da der Lenkwinkel nicht so steil ist wie beim Kokua.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (13. Juni 2016)

Na da stelle ich doch auch mal das Kokua meines Sohnes hier vor.
Ich hatte das Kokua gebraucht gekauft, da von vornherein feststand, es wird modifiziert. Am Ende ist es vielleicht etwas ausgeartet, aber egal, wenn Papa einmal am Basteln ist....
Da ich schon seit vielen Jahren im Trial Sport unterwegs bin, war auch klar in welche Richtung der Umbau gehen sollte. Im Trial ist die hydraulische Felgenbremse gängig, daher sollte auch so etwas verbaut werden. Wenn eine Bremse an das Laufrad kommt, dann natürlich hinten. Im Trial wird viel Wert auf Gewicht gelegt, daher sollte das Rad auch etwas abspecken(es würde natürlich auch leichter gehen-aber die Relation wäre dann überhaupt nicht mehr gegeben).

Was so im Groben geschah:
- Steuerrohr ausgefräst(vielen Dank an Benno für die Fräsarbeiten und Julian für die Fräse)
- Felgen mit Bohrungen versehen
- leichte Naben(Tern Faltrad) besorgt und gefräst(nochmal der Benno am Werk)
- Felgen+Naben schwefel gelb pulvern lassen und mit schwarzen Speichen + Alu Nippeln aufgebaut
- Schnellspanner der Naben durch gekürzte Schraubspanner ersetzt
- Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen und stabiles breites TESA doppellagig als Felgenband(habe ich auch im Trial ;-)
- 4 Punkt Bremsaufnahme von defekter Trial Gabel abgetrennt, Schablone für das Anschweißen gebaut und genaue Position ermittelt, bei Zonenschein an die Schwinge anschweißen lassen
- Rahmen, Gabel und Schwinge Glasperlenstrahlen lassen und selbst lackiert
- Leitungsdurchführung im Rahmen gebohrt und passende Gummitüllen besorgt
- KCNC Vorbau mit gebrauchten Kraft Carbon Lenker verbaut, Jitsie Top Cap(die schwarze offene- leider nur auf dem einen Foto), einfache eBay Carbon Spacer
- gelbe Griffe
- neue Sattelklemme
- eine Echo TR Felgenbremse verbaut, da die Lenkerklemmung nicht mehr im dünnen Bereich des Lenkers saß musste die Klemme aufgetrennt und aufgebogen werden, braune TryAll Bremsbeläge mussten kleiner gefräst werden aufgrund des kleinen Felgenradius, Echo Halteschellen ohne Kunststoffringe
- neuen Dämpfer besorgt und dünner geschnitten, der Sattel sollte so tief wie möglich da mein Sohnemann noch nicht groß genug war/ist
- es waren noch viele kleine Dinge zu erledigen und leider auch defekte gegangene Teile zu ersetzten

Das war es so im Groben und nun noch ein paar Bilder.

VG Alex

PS: Da hätte ich fast das Gewicht vergessen: 3,245 kg


----------



## smoorface (14. Juni 2016)

HAMMER 

Geile Farbe .... 

wo hast du die Gummitüllen her ???


----------



## sensiminded (14. Juni 2016)

Die Gummitüllen habe ich bei Ebay gekauft. Es gibt unterschiedliche Durchmesser. Die ersten waren zu klein. Es ist aber sehr fummelig die rein zu bekommen. Es war ziemlich knapp. Man muss genau schauen welchen Innendurchmesser man braucht.


----------



## ccpirat (25. Juni 2016)

Ich baue grad ein Laufrad für meinen Kleinen auf.
Verbaut sind da viel zu dicke Griffe auf einem Lenker, der durchgängig 25,4 ist.

Lenker wird getauscht, gegen was normales. 
Aber was gibt es für leichte Alternativen als Griffe?


----------



## haural (26. Juni 2016)

Lenkerband wäre eine Möglichkeit


----------



## ccpirat (26. Juni 2016)

Lenkerbad in braun wäre mein Erste Wahl, ich hätte aber auch gern diese Lenkerschutzenden...


----------



## AnTh (27. Juni 2016)

Wow! Ich bin total begeistert von den ganzen Umbauten hier. Ihr habt mich damit total angesteckt.

Habe mit etwas Glück bei ebay ein wirklich günstiges Jumper geschossen. Dieses habe ich erstmal zerlegt und sauber gemacht. Werde alles neu Fetten und erst mal wieder zusammen bauen. Mein Sohn wird in den nächsten Tagen zwei und da soll er erst mal etwas damit fahren.

Für den Winter habe ich geplant das Jumper zu überholen und das eine oder andere daran zu machen.

Bei der Bremse habe ich bisher an die Bremse von Kokua gedacht, die ich mit einem Winkel am Hinterrad verbauen würde. 
Fährt eins von euren Kindern diese Bremse? Lässt sich der Griff so einstellen das der Abstand für eine Kinderhand auch bedienbar ist? Und erreicht man damit eine Ausreichende Bremswirkung?

Danke erstmal. Habe sicher auch noch weiter Fragen. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## BejayMTB (27. Juni 2016)

Super Jumper hier. Ich glaube ich muss auch mal tätig werden. Kann mir schon mal einer von Euch sagen, was man in Sachen Achsen/Achsmuttern nehmen kann, die aktuellen haben etwas Rost und ich wollte sowieso etwas mehr Farbe an das Rad bringen. Achsdurchmesser bzw. Mutterngröße wären schon hilfreich. Danke!


----------



## sensiminded (27. Juni 2016)

Ich würde die gesamte Nabe rausschmeissen. Die sind sackschwer. Man muss aber beim Nabenkauf aufpassen. Die neueren Jumper haben wohl eine andere Einbaubreite als die Alten.


----------



## BejayMTB (28. Juni 2016)

Okay, das ist auch ein Ansatz. Was für Specs müssen die Naben denn erfüllen um zu passen? 20mm Steckachse wird wohl nicht gehen... 
Vermutlich gibt es da ja nur begrenzt Möglichkeiten, hat da jemand eine Bezugsquelle? Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sensiminded (28. Juni 2016)

Du solltest vielleicht erstmal die Einbaubreite der Nabe ermitteln! Im Normalfall brauchst du 20 Loch.


----------



## matthias,wandel (28. Juni 2016)

sensiminded schrieb:


> Na da stelle ich doch auch mal das Kokua meines Sohnes hier vor.
> Ich hatte das Kokua gebraucht gekauft, da von vornherein feststand, es wird modifiziert. Am Ende ist es vielleicht etwas ausgeartet, aber egal, wenn Papa einmal am Basteln ist....
> Da ich schon seit vielen Jahren im Trial Sport unterwegs bin, war auch klar in welche Richtung der Umbau gehen sollte. Im Trial ist die hydraulische Felgenbremse gängig, daher sollte auch so etwas verbaut werden. Wenn eine Bremse an das Laufrad kommt, dann natürlich hinten. Im Trial wird viel Wert auf Gewicht gelegt, daher sollte das Rad auch etwas abspecken(es würde natürlich auch leichter gehen-aber die Relation wäre dann überhaupt nicht mehr gegeben).
> 
> ...



Ein sehr schönes Kokua, mit sehr gut umgesetzten Umbauten. Mit geflexter Felge und Coust Belägen geht`s dann noch steiler aufs HR (Trialer Sprache ;-))


----------



## sensiminded (28. Juni 2016)

Ich habe extra härtere Beläge verbaut. Kurze Coust hätte ich noch rum liegen, aber das wäre zu viel. Die Bremse geht schon so richtig gut. Der Kleine(wird Ende Juli 2 Jahre) bekommt das Rad schon kurz zum blockieren. ;-)
Die Felge ist aufgrund der Optik nicht geflext.


----------



## BejayMTB (7. Juli 2016)

Kurze Anfrage an die Experten: 
Funktionieren die hier für das Jumper?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/74mm..._4&btsid=03c3fcdd-f30e-4ee1-b899-20bc78334ff0
mit denen hier am Ende? Oder ist Schnellspanner Unsinn?
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/EIOS..._4&btsid=03c3fcdd-f30e-4ee1-b899-20bc78334ff0

Danke!


----------



## sensiminded (8. Juli 2016)

Die sehen aus wie die Kinetix von Tern. Wenn die Einbau Breite für dein Kokua passt gehen die. Ich würde immer wieder die schraubbaren Spanner nehmen. Die kann man problemlos kürzen. Einfach Gewinde entsprechend nachschneiden und kürzen. Sieht sauberer aus als ein Schnellspanner.


----------



## neural-brain (10. Juli 2016)

hätte da mal eine Frage:

weder das Kokua, noch andere (gute) Laufräder, bspw supurb, etc. haben "Fußstützen/Fußrasten". wieso nicht? brauchen die kids das nicht? also denke da v.a. daran, wenn sie bspw über Bordsteine etc fahren. (wenn ich an "uns" da so denke, glaube ich nicht, dass iwer im Sattel bleibt, alle stehen sie auf).... machen das die kids nicht? oder wird mit laufrädern erst gar nicht so gefahren, dass man aus dem Sattel müsste?

Denn Speiseeis bspw hat so eine Fußablage.... ?!?



THX


----------



## Surtre (11. Juli 2016)

Beim Jumper wird die Schwinge als Fußablage benutzt:



Siehe auch die frühen Videos von Jackson Goldstone


----------



## neural-brain (11. Juli 2016)

Surtre schrieb:


> Beim Jumper wird die Schwinge als Fußablage benutzt:
> Siehe auch die frühen Videos von Jackson Goldstone




kenne die videos . aber wenn man bzw er da die Füße ablegt, bleibt der popos ja auf dem Sattel...(nicht wie bei uns, arsch runter und nach hinten raus und schön in die knie gehen). Das ginge in diesem Fall natürlich nicht - daher meine Vermutung, dass die Kids eine solche Position erst gar nicht einnehmen - Mr Goldstone springt ja auch so vom - es war ein Tisch oder so ?!? - ohne den popos vom Sattel zu nehmen. Aber an ihm wollte ich mich nicht orientieren, da er vermutlich shcon besser fährt als ich, daher erst recht kein Vergleich zum Filius...


----------



## neural-brain (11. Juli 2016)

hab mirs viedo nochmals angschaut.......alles klar, hattest recht surtre.... mea culpa. somit wird es nun definitiv ein jumper....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (8. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Ich wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden.

Dank dem Forum hier kann ich endlich wieder ruhig schlafen. 
Fertig. 
Heute kamen noch die Decals. Jetzt kann das nächste Radel kommen.
Es ist aber schon ein schmaler Grat ist zwischen Passion und Wahnsinn 

Die Farbe ist schlussendlich doch eine andere geworden. Meine erste Wahl hätte wohl nur eloxiert gut ausgesehen, und da hab ich in der Nähe niemanden gefunden der mir das entsprechend umsetzen kann. Mit der jetzt gepulverten Farbkombi bin ich so aber sehr zufrieden. 
Die Waage bleibt bei 3050g stehen - sie dicken Griffe haben mir bei den anvisierten 3kg dann doch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. 
Die Umbauliste ist lang , falls jemand interesse an Details hat - gerne per PM. 

Danke an alle für die Inspirationen...


----------



## zr0wrk (10. August 2016)

knoflok schrieb:


> Es ist aber schon ein schmaler Grat ist zwischen Passion und Wahnsinn


Der Steuersatz ist schon dekadent. Den Lenker würde ich aber noch cleanen.


----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2016)

Der Steuersatz ist nicht dekadent sondern billig


----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2016)

Ach so? Den letzten CK, den ich hatte, habe ich für mehr als 100,- EUR verkauft. Hatte auch kurz überlegt, den an den Early Rider zu basteln, aber da fand sich dann doch was kindgerechteres (und leichteres).


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. August 2016)

Vielleicht ist der Steuersatz kein Original?!


----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2016)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der Steuersatz kein Original?!


Na, sowas würde man doch hier nicht präsentieren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (15. August 2016)

Wär doch nix bei.

Gesendet von meinem PHOTON Q mit Tapatalk


----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2016)

Natürlich ist das kein Original....


----------



## zr0wrk (15. August 2016)

Wieso "natürlich"? Nach allem, was hier im Forum an Umbauten an Laufrädern zu sehen ist (Tune-Naben, Bikeahead-Lenker, etc.), wäre ein CK-Steuersatz für mich auch keine Überraschung. Tatsächlich war mir gar nicht klar, dass es da billige Kopien von CK-Steuersätzen gibt.


----------



## gtbiker (15. August 2016)

Weil man das sofort sieht. ...


----------



## der_raubfisch (23. September 2016)

Hallo,

kurze Frage an die Kokua-Bastler:

ich habe für meine Tochter bei Kleinanzeigen ein gebrauchtes Kokua gekauft, im Winter wollte ich es umbauen. Nun sehe ich, dass es gar keinen Lenkanschlag hat. Gab es den bei den alten Modellen noch nicht? Wenn nein, lohnt sich die Nachrüstung?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Kwietsch (23. September 2016)

Inzwischen kamen ja viele sehr schöne Aufbauten dazu!

Unsere ist jetzt mit 28 Monaten so langsam beim Umstieg vom Puky Wutsch zum Laufrad, sie macht das so wie es ihr gefällt. 

Nachdem aber in meinem Umfeld viele meinten, ne Bremse würden die Kinder nicht koordinieren können muss ich sagen: Möööööööp! Das kann sie schon obwohl sie noch nicht richtig fahren kann ;-)

Weiter so! Ich schau dann schon mal nach dem nächsten richtigen Rad.


----------



## flow0923 (23. September 2016)

Ich habe mich auch mal am Kokua versucht. Vorerst nur die Lackierung.


----------



## der_raubfisch (1. Oktober 2016)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kurze Frage an die Kokua-Bastler:
> 
> ...



Könnt ihr mir bei der Frage weiter helfen?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## DickesB (1. Oktober 2016)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir bei der Frage weiter helfen?
> 
> Grüße
> Christoph



Tach Christoph...

Der Lenkanschlag erfüllt seinen zweck und ich persönlich halte ihn für sinnvoll. Wenn du ein gewinde kurz vor dem steuersatz (ca. 2cm davor) vorfindest, kannst du kokua direkt anschreiben. Die schicken dir alle Ersatzteile schnell und unkompliziert...

Viele Grüße


----------



## DickesB (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich wurde vor 14 Wochen wieder Papa...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (1. Oktober 2016)

DickesB schrieb:


> Tach Christoph...
> 
> Der Lenkanschlag erfüllt seinen zweck und ich persönlich halte ihn für sinnvoll. Wenn du ein gewinde kurz vor dem steuersatz (ca. 2cm davor) vorfindest, kannst du kokua direkt anschreiben. Die schicken dir alle Ersatzteile schnell und unkompliziert...
> 
> Viele Grüße



Moin,

danke für die Info. Das Gewinde fehlt leider bei meinem Rahmen. 

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## sensiminded (1. Oktober 2016)

@DickesB: der Mini Marsh Guard ist natürlich sehr cool!


----------



## haural (3. Oktober 2016)

Die Frage kann ich nicht direkt beantworten aber bei uns hats ohne ganz gut funktioniert. Hab am Anfang den Steuersatz etwas stärker vorgespannt.


----------



## neural-brain (16. Oktober 2016)

kann man eigentlich diesen "Gummibalg" irgendwie "einfärben"? Denn weder orange noch grau passen in das Farbkonzept...


und ab welchem Alter kann das LAufrad genutzt werden? - schon klar, dass das am Ende immer vom Kind abhngt - aber mal so generell? Kokua selbst sagt ja ab ca 2 Jahren....andere Hersteller sagen ab ca 1.5 Jahre (woom z.B.) Ist bei denen iwas anders, sodass man deren Räder, glabut man den Herstellerangaben, schon ein halbes Jahr früher fahren kann - was in dem Alter ja schon sehr viel ist....

Wann haben eure mit dem Kokua angefangen?


----------



## sensiminded (16. Oktober 2016)

Mein Sohn war ca 1a und 8-9 Monate als er mit dem Kokua angefangen hat. Allerdings habe ich den Dämpfer stark verkleinert, um den Sattel so tief wie möglich zu bekommen. Er hätte sonst nicht damit fahren können.

VG Alex


----------



## delphi1507 (16. Oktober 2016)

Das ist sehr stark vom Kind abhängig.... Und von der Größe... 
Meiner kommt jetzt mit wutsch und Bobby Car gut zu Recht, werde es ihm dir Tage mal testweise zusammenbauen, und dann schauen wir mal... Je nach Ergebnis schreib ich noch was dazu...


----------



## haural (17. Oktober 2016)

Einfärben geht mit Schuhcreme einigermaßen, muss aber bei Bedarf wiederholt werden. Lack aus der Dose blättert irgendwann ab...wird wohl zu spröde. Oder aber nach spezieller Farbe für Gummi suchen. Wenn die Farbe flexibel ist sollte es eigentlich gehen.


----------



## _PETE_ (17. Oktober 2016)

Hat nicht jemand hier im Forum das Teil mit PlastiDip eingefärbt?


----------



## neural-brain (21. Oktober 2016)

Moin,


hätte da mal eine Frage an alle, die sich bereits decals, etc haben plotten lassen.... habe nun Kontakt mit Nemeth Laszlo aufgenommen - vlt kenn ihn ja jmd (Freunde haben ihn mir empfohlen). Er wollte nun die genaue Laufradgröße in mm wissen (ich wollte, dass das Kokua die gleichen Decals bekommt wie mein Enduro - aber lediglich die Rahmen- Gabel- und Hinterbaudecals). Also habe ich bei Kokua angerufen, die meinten zu mir, dass es 12.5 Zoll Laufräder wären, was ja 317,5 mm sind. Kann das vlt jmd bestätigen ?

Desweiteren meinte die Dame am Telefon, dass die Kokua Schriftzüge aufgeklebt sind, jedoch wurde da dann nochmals mit Klarlack drübergegangen, sodass es wohl nicht einfach mit "abziehen" getan ist. Würde aber ungern den ganzen RAhmen entlacken, da ich die schwarze Grundfarbe schon gerne beibehalten will.....jmd dazu Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?


Thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (21. Oktober 2016)

neural-brain schrieb:


> Er wollte nun die genaue Laufradgröße in mm wissen (ich wollte, dass das Kokua die gleichen Decals bekommt wie mein Enduro - aber lediglich die Rahmen- Gabel- und Hinterbaudecals).


Wozu sollte die exakte Laufradgröße notwendig sein, wenn du nur den Rahmen und die Gabel bekleben willst? Da liegt bestimmt ein Missverständnis vor.


> Also habe ich bei Kokua angerufen, die meinten zu mir, dass es 12.5 Zoll Laufräder wären, was ja 317,5 mm sind. Kann das vlt jmd bestätigen?


Die Zoll-Angabe bei den Laufrädern bezieht sich auf den ungefähren Außendurchmesser inklusive Reifen. Das ETRTO-Nennmaß einer 12"-Felge, also der Außendurchmesser der Felge bzw. der Innendurchmesser des Reifens, sind 203 mm. Wenn diese allerdings mit Decals versehen werden sollen, brauchst du natürlich auch den Innendurchmesser bzw. das Flankenmaß der Felge.


> Desweiteren meinte die Dame am Telefon, dass die Kokua Schriftzüge aufgeklebt sind, jedoch wurde da dann nochmals mit Klarlack drübergegangen, sodass es wohl nicht einfach mit "abziehen" getan ist. Würde aber ungern den ganzen RAhmen entlacken, da ich die schwarze Grundfarbe schon gerne beibehalten will.....jmd dazu Erfahrungen oder Empfehlungen?


Du müsstest ja nicht den Rahmen entlacken, sondern nur mit feinem Schleifpapier an den entsprechenden Stellen den Klarlack und die darunterliegenden Decals abschleifen, danach eventuell deine eigenen Decals aufbringen und wieder mit Klarlack drübergehen. Bevor du letzteres machst, solltest du allerdings den Rahmen insgesamt einmal anschleifen. Oder aber du wendest dich an einen Lackiererer deines Vertrauens.


----------



## KIV (24. Oktober 2016)

Bremsen, die 1000ste...
Schön Gewinde geschnitten, 6mm Retro-Cantisockel eingeschraubt und mit langen Hülsen für Rennradbremsen gekontert, mit Loktite gesichert.
Alles andere mit Epoxy verklebt. Da wackelt nix, niemals...


----------



## nadine09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Zum Thema Bremse hatte ich letztens auch eine recht unkonventionelle Lösung. Lässt sich gut bedienen und der Pilot kommt erstaunlich gut zurecht.


----------



## KIV (24. Oktober 2016)

Hey Nadine, 
was genau meinst Du? Die Bremse ist doch die ganz normale Vorderradbremse, die Kokua als Option mit anbietet, oder..?
Der Hebel scheint individuell zu sein, meinst Du den?

Btw: Ich finde die Griffe extrem fett. Der Lenker ist doch schon 22mm, oder..?

Danke und VG,
Stefan


----------



## nadine09 (24. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ne ganz einfache Rennradbremse. Die Griffe sind fett, aber leider völlig mit dem Lenker verklebt. Und der Besitzer kommt damit klar. Der Bremshebel ist noch übrig von einem Singlespeed Projekt. Alles kein optisches Highlight, aber funktioniert einwandfrei und der Besitzer freut sich.


----------



## KIV (24. Oktober 2016)

Kleiner Tipp zu den Griffen: Wenn Du einen wirklich scharfen Cutter ganz flach ansetzt, solltest Du die Teile einfach "abschälen" können.
Der Besitzer wird es Dir danken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (25. Oktober 2016)

...aber verletz Dich nicht. 
Vorher kannste es ja noch mit ner Spritze und Zitrusreiniger oder Waschbenzin versuchen.
Mein 'Freundlicher' nimmt auch gerne den Kompressor dazu...


----------



## nadine09 (26. Oktober 2016)

Kein Problem die Dinger abzubekommen. Das Problem ist die Familie, die den Jumper besitzt. Die sind Sparfüchse und da die Griffe am Lenker sind, gibt es für die Eltern keinen logischen Grund die Dinger zu wechseln....lol. 

Wenn das unser Jumper wäre, hätte ich nichtmal dieses Gebilde an Lenker verbaut. Ich bin immer noch ein Freund des guten Geschmacks;-)


----------



## neural-brain (26. Oktober 2016)

Abend.  Woran kann ich erkennen ob das welche oder das harte elastomer verbaut ist ? Denn die Farbe sagt diesbezüglich ja nichts aus , oder (Orange bzw grau)


----------



## KIV (26. Oktober 2016)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Kein Problem die Dinger abzubekommen. Das Problem ist die Familie, die den Jumper besitzt. Die sind Sparfüchse und da die Griffe am Lenker sind, gibt es für die Eltern keinen logischen Grund die Dinger zu wechseln....lol.
> 
> Wenn das unser Jumper wäre, hätte ich nichtmal dieses Gebilde an Lenker verbaut. Ich bin immer noch ein Freund des guten Geschmacks;-)



Ich hatte mich auch schon sehr gewundert, da Du hier ja auch bisher nur echt schöne Sachen gezeigt hast.
Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie beratungsresistent manche Leute so sind... 

Bzgl der Elastomer-Frage: Keine Ahnung, ob es eine Markierung gibt. Notfalls punktuell mit nem Gewicht belasten und die 'Einsinktiefe' vergleichen...


----------



## sensiminded (26. Oktober 2016)

Ich hatte mir einen Elastomer gekauft, da ich einen beschneiden musste, um den Sattel tiefer zu bekommen. Der war härter als der original verbaute. Allerdings war imho keine Beschriftung drauf.

VG Alex


----------



## neural-brain (4. November 2016)

Hat jmd zufällig die originale sattelstütze für einen schmalen Taler abzugeben ?


----------



## KIV (5. November 2016)

Na, wer erkennt die Retro-Farbvorlage..?!


----------



## bademeisterpaul (7. November 2016)

YO EDDY!

Bin grad an nem ähnlichen Projekt dran, nur mit moderner Vorlage von Papas Bike. Canti-Sockel sind bei uns auch geplant.


----------



## Edelweiss_2012 (21. November 2016)

*Jumper abzugeben*:
Falls jemand noch was für Weihnachten sucht oder den Winter zum tunen nutzen will;
habe gerade unser Kokua Jumper bei ebay Kleinanzeigen eingestellt 
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...in-silber-nachtblau-3-430-g/559305002-23-3451


----------



## KIV (21. November 2016)

neural-brain schrieb:


> Abend.  Woran kann ich erkennen ob das welche oder das harte elastomer verbaut ist ? Denn die Farbe sagt diesbezüglich ja nichts aus , oder (Orange bzw grau)


Hab mal getestet: Im direkten Vergleich lässt sich das mit bloßen Händen gut unterscheiden.
Tatsächlich gibt es aber keinerlei optische Unterschiede, und beide Varianten gibt es in orange oder grau.

Bzgl des ersten Beitrags auf dieser Seite: Verkaufsangebote finde ich hier total deplatziert, v.a. von Jumpern in 'Serienzustand'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MariusEr (28. November 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe mir hier im Forum die ein oder andere Idee aufgeschnappt bezüglich dem Umbau eines Jumpers...
Ich finde es echt klasse, wie viele verschiedene kleine Bikes es hier gibt und was ihr alles geleistet habt!

Unser Kleiner ist nun knapp 2 Jahre alt und wird von uns zu Weihnachten sein erstes Laufrad bekommen.
Natürlich ein Jumper. Allerdings hat mir die Original Version vom Hersteller nicht direkt zugesagt
(nur der Alurahmen und das rot Metallic (Koralle)) und so wurden einige Teile ersetzt oder farblich angepasst. Nach einigen Wochen habe ich nun endlich das Bike so wie es mir gefällt.
Die passend rot eloxierte Klingel sollte die Tage noch per Post kommen ;-)

Das Endergebnis möchte ich euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten (siehe Fotos unten).

Gruß Marius


----------



## Deleted 77286 (29. November 2016)

Ich muss wohl auf Bremse umbauen da mein kleiner zum Kamikaze Fahter mutiert... Kann mir mal einer genau erklären wie das mit den Naben geht zum Umbau auf Scheibe? Meine Rahmenaufnahme hinten beträgt 74mm. Kann die original Nabe umgebaut werden oder wie habt ihr das mit dem Adapter gemacht. Wo wurde der wie aufgeschrumpft? Ist es nicht einfacher eine Nabe mit Disc Aufnahme zu kaufen? Sorry hab alles durchgelesen aber werde nicht richtig schlau...


----------



## zr0wrk (29. November 2016)

Da gibt's keine Standard-Lösung. Alles, was ich diesbezüglich bislang gesehen habe, waren zum Teil beeindruckende Selbstbauten.


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/26/bike-der-woche-kokua-jumper-laufrad-von-ibc-user-paradox/


----------



## Balkanbiker (23. Dezember 2016)

oder hier:


haural schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie du die Bremsscheibe befestigt hast?


----------



## KIV (25. Dezember 2016)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> schau mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/02/26/bike-der-woche-kokua-jumper-laufrad-von-ibc-user-paradox/


Puno ti hvala..!


----------



## caponedd (4. Januar 2017)

Servus und an alle, die es noch hören können, ein gesundes Neues Jahr,
Nun war gestern der Geburtstag meiner Nichte und somit der Tag "X" der Übergabe des Jumpers.
Hier ein paar Bilder von finalen (?) Stand: (ACHTUNG "Bilderflut")



 

 

 

 

 

 



Zunächst etwas argwöhnisch beäugt, traute sie sich mit Mama´s Hilfe dann doch ans eigene "Fa-Fa".
Und, was soll ich sagen: Lenker mit beiden Händen gegriffen und "gekonnt" ein Bein auf die andere Seite geschwungen war der Respekt innerhalb von 5 Minuten verflogen.
Auch die erste Probe-Roll-Runden (im Flur) waren soweit erfolgreich.
Leider muss sie jetzt noch warten, bis das Wetter es zulässt draussen zu üben.
Bis dahin ...


----------



## cbert80 (4. Januar 2017)

"Ich möchte ein Eisbär sein"


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Januar 2017)

caponedd schrieb:


> Servus und an alle, die es noch hören können, ein gesundes Neues Jahr,
> Nun war gestern der Geburtstag meiner Nichte und somit der Tag "X" der Übergabe des Jumpers...


Da ich auch noch mehr als eine HS-33 liegen hab, würden mich ein paar Details zu Deiner Montagelösung brennend interessieren. Meine Kleine fragt nämlich schon nach einer Bremse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (7. Januar 2017)

Moin,

ich bin gerade in der Plaungsphase meines Jumper-Umbaus. Die ersten Teile sind schon eingetroffen.

Nun bin ich am überlegen, neue Naben und Speichen zu verbauen. In diversen Umbauvorstellungen habe ich was von Eiosix-Naben gelesen, beim Ali finde ich die nicht. Könnt ihr mir eine Bezugsquelle zu den Naben und Speichen nennen?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## caponedd (8. Januar 2017)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Da ich auch noch mehr als eine HS-33 liegen hab, würden mich ein paar Details zu Deiner Montagelösung brennend interessieren. Meine Kleine fragt nämlich schon nach einer Bremse.


...
Hatte früher schonmal was dazu geschrieben.
Beitrag #525: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp...nes-kokua-jumper.573983/page-21#post-13855693
Habe mich für  diese (http://www.ebay.de/itm/Universal-AL...220178?hash=item541f4a5d92:g:lYIAAOSwPe1UGpnE) Lenkererhöhung aus´m Motorradbereich entschieden.
Original sehen die Teile am Jumper dann so aus, wie in der ersten "Anprobe" in Beitrag #520
(http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/pimp...nes-kokua-jumper.573983/page-21#post-13852835).
Da mir das aber dann doch zu wuchtig erschien, habe ich die Teile dann unterhalb des "Kugelkopf" gekürzt und anschließend weiss lackiert. Die Position auf der Schwinge ergibt sich ja.
Ist sicher nicht die leichteste Lösung, aber wenn man keine Möglichkeit(en) hat zu schweissen und professionell zu lackieren, fiel eine integrierte Lösung eben aus.
Hoffe ich konnte helfen.
c.


----------



## Balkanbiker (8. Januar 2017)

Es gab hier im Thread auch ein Kokua, in dessen Streben Gewindenieten befestigt wurden. Anschließend kannst du Cantisockel zum nachrüsten einschrauben (z.B. von Breakstuff).


----------



## Kyle (9. Januar 2017)

hallo christoph. es wären die naben hier:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fold.../1638607546.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.o4ufBW
sind die gleichen wie elosix.
und falls die einbaubreite von deinem kokua 84-85mm beträgt, bräuchtest du noch zwei von diesen adaptern:
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Bike...32281581545.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.o4ufBW

weiss jemand von euch wo man farbige schrauben kriegt? ich bin auf der suche nach flachen linsenkopf schrauben/achse für die lagerbefestigung, inkl. o-ring für die "lenk-sperre"?

gruss
kyle


----------



## sven kona (9. Januar 2017)

Jäger . Da hatt ich meine her . Zum Beispiel


----------



## sven kona (9. Januar 2017)

http://www.jaeger-schrauben.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyle (9. Januar 2017)

cool, vielen dank! ich berichte später auch mal detaillierter über mein projekt. das kokua soll eine matte, signalviolette schwinge und gabel haben. hauptrahmen in silber matt. dazu orangige bremse, violetter steuersatz mit a-head set, orangige nippel. bremsscheiben spyder in violett. lenker und vorbau in silber matt.


----------



## sven kona (9. Januar 2017)

Also bei Jäger findest vieles . Rest müsste ich schauen . Hab sämtliche Schrauben durch alu bzw Titan ersetzt . Inklusive schwingenlager


----------



## Kyle (9. Januar 2017)

Wie hast du das mit dem Schwingenlager gemacht? Dort ist ja eine Achse drin. Einfach zwei Linsenkopfschrauben mit einer Hohlachse wo beidseitig ein M6 Gewinde hat?


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. Januar 2017)

oder hier: https://shop.easyelox.de/


----------



## sven kona (9. Januar 2017)

stimmt da hat ich auch was her


----------



## Balkanbiker (9. Januar 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> beim Ali finde ich die nicht


https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fold...id=1a758281-3d2f-44e3-ad34-9729d57488bc&tpp=1
und
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/EIOS...id=e92ac935-bb77-4297-bb92-7de6c99d4bc4&tpp=1


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2017)

@ Balkanbiker und Kyle: Besten Dank für die Recherche, da bin ich ein Stück weiter. Habt ihr noch Infos zu den Speichen?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Kyle (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo Christoph!
Ich habe folgende Speichen (Silber, 170mm) auf Ali gekauft und sie meinem lokalen Fahrradhänder zum kürzen und Gewinderollen (sind FG 2,3 Gewinde, dachte zuerst das sei ein normales M2, ists aber nicht) gebracht. Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte der Händler für mich die Speichen besorgen können. Auf jedenfall lasse ich sie auf 80mm kürzen und dann noch ca. 10mm das Gewinde FG 2,3 rollen. Weiter bin ich auch noch nicht.. 
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/20in...32622626785.html?spm=2114.13010608.0.0.61iFdi


----------



## Surtre (10. Januar 2017)

Ab 74mm:
http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/prod....html&XTCsid=8c008de9e5cf0d9df14f142a44320c09


----------



## sven kona (10. Januar 2017)

Und auch in Farbe ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (10. Januar 2017)

Ich lese erst noch mit, da ich etwas Zeit habe bis mein Laufrad Projekt fertig sein sollte.
Aber die ein oder andere Frage tut sich schon auf, wobei ich mich noch nicht durch alle Seiten des Themas gelesen habe:
1) Kann man die Laufräder auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos mit weniger Speichen ausstatten oder gibt es dabei was zu beachten? (Nabentyp, Speichentyp, Felgentyp...) Wieviel Gewichtsersparnis ist drin?
2) Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für Lenker mit 19mm Durchmesser am Griff? Diverse Laufradhersteller verbauen diese, ich konnte bisher keinen dieser Lenker als Ersatzteil finden.
3) Kann mal jemand Fotos der original Sattelschrauben posten? Bei mir fehlen die Originalen.
4) Das von mir erworbene Laufrad hat keinen Lenkungsdämpfer mit Gummiring, nicht mal eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit. Dafür ist eine Art Dämpfer im Steuersatz integriert. Ich habe ihn bisher noch nicht auseinander gebaut. Kennt das jemand? Taugt das was? Ist der Lenkungsdämpfer notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Januar 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Kann man die Laufräder auf jeden Fall bedenkenlos mit weniger Speichen ausstatten oder gibt es dabei was zu beachten? (...) Wieviel Gewichtsersparnis ist drin?


Ich hab beim EarlyRider die Hälfte der verbauten Speichen weggelassen und die restlichen mit Alunippeln versehen. Das hat 90 g Ersparnis gebracht. So, wie der Kleine fährt, macht mir das momentan keine Sorgen, da keine Bremsen verbaut sind, gibts da auch keine Torsion. 


> Taugt das was? Ist der Lenkungsdämpfer notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?


Ich kenne die bei Kokua verwendete Technik nicht, finde den Umschlagschutz/Lenkungsdämpfung aber sinnvoll. Erstens nimmt der Kurze so den Lenker immer richtig herum in die Hände und zweitens ist das "Flattern" des Lenkers Sturzgrund No.1 bei ihm. Das Verhalten des Bikes wird durch diese Dämpfung sichtbar verbessert.


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Ab 74mm:
> http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/prod....html&XTCsid=8c008de9e5cf0d9df14f142a44320c09



Danke für den link! So langsam nimmt die Vision Formen an!


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2017)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> 4) Das von mir erworbene Laufrad hat keinen Lenkungsdämpfer mit Gummiring, nicht mal eine Befestigungsmöglichkeit. Dafür ist eine Art Dämpfer im Steuersatz integriert. Ich habe ihn bisher noch nicht auseinander gebaut. Kennt das jemand? Taugt das was? Ist der Lenkungsdämpfer notwendig bzw. sinnvoll?



Hi,

ich habe an meinem Kokua auch keinen Lenkungsdämpfer (in Form des O-Rings) verbaut, werde bei meinem Umbau den Steuersatz gegen einen schwarzen von Ritchey tauschen. Mein Plan ist bis jetzt, die Vorspannung im Steuersatz etwas zu erhöhen, anstelle eine Dämpfers. Falls dies nicht funktioniert, werde ich mir was anderes überlegen (Dämpfer nachrüsten sollte ja auch möglich sein).

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Januar 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist bis jetzt, die Vorspannung im Steuersatz etwas zu erhöhen, anstelle eine Dämpfers.


Das klingt nicht nach einer guten Lösung. Die Kugellager werden so mehr als notwendig belastet und es ver- oder behindert das Umschlagen des Lenkers nicht. Er wird sich dann einfach nur konstant schwerer bewegen lassen. Gewollt ist ja aber eine mit dem Einschlagwinkel zunehmende Lenkhemung.


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2017)

Da hast du auch wieder recht. Dann muss doch der originale Dämpfer her. Kann mir einer von euch ein Bild von der Rahmenunterseite machen? Realisieren lassen dürfte sich das doch mittels eines Einnietgewindes?

Grüße


----------



## zr0wrk (10. Januar 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Kann mir einer von euch ein Bild von der Rahmenunterseite machen?


Guckstu hier (ist aber kein Kokua):



 


> Realisieren lassen dürfte sich das doch mittels eines Einnietgewindes?


Ich glaube schon.


----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2017)

danke dir, das bekomme ich hin. Werde das nur noch vor dem Pulvern machen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. Januar 2017)

Das ensprechende Teil gibt es ja von Kokua als Ersatzteil. Ein Einnietgewinde sollte funktionieren. Hier wurde ja schon zur Genüge an Laufrädern gebohrt und gefräst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (10. Januar 2017)

Danke euch!

Noch eine Frage: gibt es brauchbare Naben auch in weiß? Oder nur die üblichen in schwarz/silber/rot/gold?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Kyle (12. Januar 2017)

ich wüsste nicht obs diese in weiss gibt..


----------



## cbert80 (12. Januar 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Danke euch!
> 
> Noch eine Frage: gibt es brauchbare Naben auch in weiß? Oder nur die üblichen in schwarz/silber/rot/gold?
> 
> ...


Leichte Teile gibt es selten in weiß. Weil weiß nicht eloxierbar ist sonder immer eine Beschichtung Lack oder Pulver. Und damit schwerer usw


----------



## der_raubfisch (13. Januar 2017)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Leichte Teile gibt es selten in weiß. Weil weiß nicht eloxierbar ist sonder immer eine Beschichtung Lack oder Pulver. Und damit schwerer usw



Ok macht Sinn. Ich versuche mal, die originalen Naben zu zerlegen. Wie habt ihr die Staubmanschetten "gerettet"? Falls mir das nicht gelingt werde ich wohl die China-Naben bestellen und versuchen die zu zerlegen und beschichten zu lassen. Hat einer von euch die schonmal auseinander gehabt?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## Kyle (14. Januar 2017)

hallo christoph. ich habs letzten dienstag geschafft, die nabe ohne schäden auseinander zu nehmen. wusste zuerst nicht wie die nabe innen aufgebaut ist. auf jedenfall ist da eine hohlachse mit zwei rillenkugellager drin. zuerst habe ich die nabe mit einem heissluftföhn erhitzt, und dann mit einem durschlag oder 4mm durchmesser stäbchen das RKL von innen leicht auf den innenring herausgeschlagen. die hohlachse kann man leicht verschieben. siehe fotos. gruss, kyle


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Januar 2017)

Kyle schrieb:


> ich habs letzten dienstag geschafft, die nabe ohne schäden auseinander zu nehmen. (...) auf jedenfall ist da eine hohlachse mit zwei rillenkugellager drin. (...)


Wozu soll denn die Hohlachse dienen? Die steckt doch nicht in den Lagern, sondern liegt dahinter, also im Inneren der Nabe, oder täuscht das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (14. Januar 2017)

vermutlich als 'Spacer', der das Zusammendrücken der Kugellagerinnenteile verhindert.


----------



## Kyle (14. Januar 2017)

genau, die hohlachse steckt nicht drin sondern dient als "spacer". wie KIV vermutet wahrscheinlich schon damit der Innenring beim anziehen der schnellspanner nicht verdrückt wird. aussenring liegt ja an einem anschlag.


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Januar 2017)

Was wiegt die Achse? Die ist doch für so ein Kinderrad auch etwas überdimensioniert, oder?


----------



## KIV (15. Januar 2017)

Ja, das wäre auf jeden Fall interessant. Der Optik nach könnte das Teil aber durchaus aus Alu sein...


----------



## Kyle (15. Januar 2017)

du meinst die hohlachse/spacer? habs gerade mit der küchenwaage nachgewogen: 7 g. masse: Da = 9.5, Di = 6.3, L = 56.5 mm. Material ist Alu.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Januar 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
Nachdem ich schon seit Wochen mitlese und plane hat mir meine Frau heute gesagt, dass meine Tochter (18 Monate) schon eine Runde auf dem Jumper gefahren ist. Super, viel zu früh, das Rad habe ich am Wochenende erst meinem Neffen abgenommen. Jetzt muss ich Gas geben. Geplant sind neue Laufräder, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe mit ausgebohrten Felgen in schwarz natürlich mit den Black Jacks, der Rahmen wird in dunkelgrün eloxiert, die Gabel und die Schwinge in hellgrün. Schriftfarbe vermutlich weiß mit schwarzer Umrandung, ist aber noch offen. Alle Anbauteile werden schwarz. Nur bei der Bremse bin ich mit noch unschlüssig. Scheibe finde ich sehr geil, aber mir grauts etwas vor dem Adapter für die Nabe (kommen die von Dahon). Die Lösung mit der HS33 und dem Moppedlenkeradapter finde ich auch nicht schlecht, würde sich aber mit den schwarzen Felgen beissen. Den Rahmen würde ich auch gerne etwas ausfräsen, weiß aber noch nicht so recht wie ich die Löcher dann abdecke, mit Carbon habe ich keine Erfahrung. Die Schwingenlagerung läuft zwar weich und spielfrei, aber da denke ich über Nadellager nach sofern ich passende finde, gesucht habe ich aber noch nicht.

Das waren erstmal meine Ideen, mal gucken wann die Naben kommen, habe sie gleich am Samstag beim Ali bestellt.


----------



## KIV (16. Januar 2017)

Für die Lager an der Schwinge hat hier mal jd. welche von normalen Inlinern genommen und nen Spacer selbst zugesägt oder gedreht. Ist ja leicht zu messen...


----------



## Surtre (17. Januar 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Den Rahmen würde ich auch gerne etwas ausfräsen, weiß aber noch nicht so recht wie ich die Löcher dann abdecke, mit Carbon habe ich keine Erfahrung.


Bei den geraden Rohren des Jumper kannst Du Ausfräsungen mit dünnen Carbon"platten" (0,2-0,3mm) verschließen ohne laminieren zu müssen.



Von innen eingeklebt (Steuerrohr) hält sich der Aufwand in Grenzen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Januar 2017)

Ja das sieht doch gut aus. Aber womit klebe ich das Carbon fest?

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich neue Felgen herkriege? Hab alles abgesucht, aber 20 Loch finde ich nicht. Ausser bei Ali aus Carbon, aber 120€ pro Felge ist dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten.


----------



## Surtre (17. Januar 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Aber womit klebe ich das Carbon fest?


Ich benutze Epoxidharz oder einen 2K-Epoxidkleber (z.B. uhu Endfest).



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich neue Felgen herkriege? Hab alles abgesucht, aber 20 Loch finde ich nicht. Ausser bei Ali aus Carbon, aber 120€ pro Felge ist dann doch etwas zuviel des Guten.


Vor ein paar Jahren war der Kokua-Vertrieb noch recht zugänglich, was Ersatzteile anbelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (17. Januar 2017)

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...eile/12-Zoll/Vorderrad-12-Zoll-Aluminium.html


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2017)

Wie alt sind eure Kinder,  wenn sie mit dem Jumper anfangen? Meine Tochter ist letzte Woche zwei geworden.  Wollte ihr jetzt zum Frühjahr ein Laufrad holen,  habe aber Bedenken, ob es nicht noch zu früh ist


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Januar 2017)

Meine ist 18 Monate alt und hat schon eine kleine Runde gedreht, zu früh gibt's in meinen Augen nicht. Bis sie sicher fährt dauert es sicherlich noch, aber bis das Jumper fertig ist hat sie noch ein EarlyRider, das ist noch etwas flacher. 

Das von kubikes hab ich auch gesehen, aber ich brauche ja nur die Felge. Der Rest wäre übrig.


----------



## zr0wrk (17. Januar 2017)

Unser Kleiner ist hat mit 'nem Holzdreirad angefangen, das wir auf zwei Räder umgebaut haben, als er vielleicht 20 Monate alt war. Zum zweiten Geburtstag hat er ein Early Rider 12" bekommen, weil sich das Holzbike nicht mehr auf seine Körpergröße anpassen ließ.


----------



## Balkanbiker (17. Januar 2017)

Bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig als bei den Kinderrad Herstellern (Kubikes, Kokua) wegen Ersatzfelgen nachzufragen. Kannst ja sagen dein Nachwuchs hat das Laufrad zu hart rangenommen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (17. Januar 2017)

Hab kokua mal angeschrieben. Die EarlyRider Felgen finde ich sehr ansprechend, aber selbst der Importeur kriegt keine Ersatzteile. Und ihr Holzlaufrad will ich nicht plündern.


----------



## giant_r (18. Januar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie alt sind eure Kinder,  wenn sie mit dem Jumper anfangen? Meine Tochter ist letzte Woche zwei geworden.  Wollte ihr jetzt zum Frühjahr ein Laufrad holen,  habe aber Bedenken, ob es nicht noch zu früh ist


mein sohn hat mit 18 monaten ein strider laufrad bekommen und auch benutzt, ein strider, weil es zu dem zeitpunkt wenig leichtes und erschwingliches gab, bei dem sich der sattel soweit runterstellen liess, dass es fuer ihn passte. inzwischen gibt es da ja mehr, allerdings auch teurer.


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. Januar 2017)

Gestern habe ich alles zerlegt und gewogen, mit Klingel war es ein Startgewicht von genau 3500g. Einzelne Felgen gibts auch bei Kokua nicht (kam nicht wirklich überraschend), aber für das was ein ganzes Laufrad kostet lohnt sich die Arbeit garnicht noch weiter zu suchen. Sobald die Teile da sind wird ausgespeicht, Felgen optimiert und, wenn der Rest fertig ist, gehts zum eloxieren. Zum Fräsen des Steuerrohres habe ich auch jemanden gefunden, der wird mir sicherlich auch die Gewindenieten einsetzen können da momentan keine am Unterrohr für dem Lenkungsdämpfer ist und am Hinterbau werde ich vorsorglich schonmal welche einsetzen lassen, die Bremsengeschichte verschiebe ich aber etwas nach hinten. Ich bin mal gespannt wielange die Teile vom Ali brauchen, verschickt ist alles, aber noch könnte ich sie auch nicht gebrauchen. Ich hasse diese Warterei...

Falls einer noch nagelneue Orginalnaben und Speichen braucht, die habe ich dann abzugeben. Ebenso den Steuersatz mit dem integrierten Lenkungsdämpfer. Der Zustand ist, trotz des Alters noch ganz gut.


----------



## der_raubfisch (27. Januar 2017)

Gibt es beim Ali günstige weiße Speichen in 80mm und rosa Speichennippel?

Bisher habe ich nur folgendes in der Bucht gefunden:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/370565235000?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Die Speichen:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/322330280209?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&var=511234593794&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

oder die (hier wäre der Vorteil, dass die rosa Alunippel gleich dabei wären):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/371250444705?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

oder doch diese:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/331454464573?ul_noapp=true

Reichen 2mm Speichen und 4mm Speichennippel aus (bei verwendung der originalen Felgen und Dahon-Naben)?

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (27. Januar 2017)

Die "günstigsten" die ich gefunden habe sind diese : 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/ch/de/primo-geschmiedete-bmx-speichen-50er-packung/rp-prod149263

Kunstform hat noch welche und eine grösser Auswahl an Farben: 

https://www.kunstform.org/en/mission-bmx-speichen-without-nipples-p-2639?sc=ajax&keywords=speichen

Allerdings sind diese nicht in der gewünschten Länge. 
Ich werde die Speichen selber kürzen. Daher spielt es für mich keine Rolle. 
Vielleicht kann Dir ein Bikeshop in der Nähe die Speichen kürzen?!


----------



## der_raubfisch (27. Januar 2017)

Danke für die Links. Bei Radsport Erdmann (aus dem dritten Link von mir) liegen die Kosten bei 36,-€ für 80mm weiße Speichen inkl. rosa Alu-Nippel. Ob es viel günstiger geht? Ich glaube eher nicht. Ich glaube, die werden es werden.

Die Frage ist nur, passen die? Original sind bei meinem Kokua 2mm Speichen verbaut.

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## golopeters (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 
kann mir jemand die Nabenbreite der Kokua verraten, oder - noch besser - sagen ob es 14 zoll laufräder mit 100 mm Nabenbreite gibt?
Ich wäre euch superdankbar für eine Antwort, da ich ein Bambuslaufrad für meine Tochter bauen will, während ich in Vietnam bin und dafür im Vorfeld wissen muss welche Nabenbreite ich verwenden werde. Hat vielleicht auch jemand die Kokua geometrie parat? Mein Plan war den Rahmen hier zu bauen und zuhause ein gebrauchtes Kokua zu kaufen und die Komponenten zu verwenden (Aheadvorbau ist doch  1 1/8 Zoll oder). Vielen Dank für eure Infos.
Viele Grüße 
Golo


----------



## KIV (30. Januar 2017)

Mein Meßschieber sagt vorne und hinten 75mm. Ist aber ein alter Jumper, gabs mal n 'Update'..?

Und ja, 1 1/8.

Btw: Meiner Erfahrung nach verkauft Kokua insbesondere die Komponenten extrem günstig. Daher brauchst Du mE nicht nach nem gebrauchten Jumper suchen, zumal mit ungewissen Zustand der Komponenten...


----------



## golopeters (30. Januar 2017)

Danke für deine Antwort. Dann weiß ich schon mal welche Steuerrohrhülse ich brauche.
Und könnte man 100mm Naben mit 14 zoll Felgen einspeichen? Oder passt das vom Winkle gar nicht. Jemand erfahrung damit gemacht?


----------



## KIV (30. Januar 2017)

Mit Speichen von außen nach innen durchgesteckt hast Du da bestimmt keine Probleme. Ohne Bremse kannst Du ja auch sternförmig einspeichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (30. Januar 2017)

Die alten hatten 74mm die neueren 84mm EB. 

100mm Nabe auf 14" geht problemlos. Sogar mit 12". Ist bspw bei den Commencal Laufrädern so. 

Kommt natürlich auf die Höhe des Nabenflansches an, aber die Standard Commencal sind da schon recht hoch.


----------



## der_lockere (31. Januar 2017)

Gibt es leichte Naben für 84mm? Bin grade am zerlegen eines early Rider Alley's.


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. Februar 2017)

Gibt wohl Adapter für die dahon Naben


----------



## LordLinchpin (11. Februar 2017)

Bis auf die Griffe sind jetzt alle Teile da, die Felgen und der Steuersatz sind ausgebohrt und der Rahmen wird nächste Woche gefräst. Alles ist entlackt, jetzt wirds noch Glasperlenstrahlen und geht dann zum Eloxierer. Geplant ist dass es im März fertig wird, ich bin schon sehr auf den Aufbau und das Ergebnis gespannt.


----------



## perff (12. Februar 2017)

Hi, hier unser Jumper. Inspiriert von Papas Rad  Wird morgen feierlich überreicht...


----------



## giant_r (12. Februar 2017)

der seitenstaender ist klasse.
das rad sehr schick, da wird sich sicher jemand sehr freuen


----------



## perff (13. Februar 2017)

Danke, ja ich hoffe er freut sich  ...weil oben jemand das Thema Nabeneinbaubreite angesprochen hatte: Ich war mir auch nicht bewußt das es 74mm und 84mm Varianten gibt. Als die Naben (Dahon Kinetix pro) kamen war der Rahmen beim Lackierer daher habe ich das auch nicht gleich bemerkt. Ich habe mir dann Adapter drehen lassen. Hier die Zeichnungen dazu.

Die 6.5mm Anschlagsbreite waren im Nachhinein vielleicht etwas viel, die Laufräder sitzen nun schon sehr straff, das könnte man wohl noch einen mm schmaler machen...


----------



## der_lockere (13. Februar 2017)

perff schrieb:


> Danke, ja ich hoffe er freut sich  ...weil oben jemand das Thema Nabeneinbaubreite angesprochen hatte: Ich war mir auch nicht bewußt das es 74mm und 84mm Varianten gibt. Als die Naben (Dahon Kinetix pro) kamen war der Rahmen beim Lackierer daher habe ich das auch nicht gleich bemerkt. Ich habe mir dann Adapter drehen lassen. Hier die Zeichnungen dazu.
> 
> Die 6.5mm Anschlagsbreite waren im Nachhinein vielleicht etwas viel, die Laufräder sitzen nun schon sehr straff, das könnte man wohl noch einen mm schmaler machen...



danke für die Info. So einen Adapter hatte icha uch schon mal gezeichnet, ist ja wirklich keine Hexerei. Ich muss nur mal den LRS zerlegen um zu sehen was das Gewicht der aktuellen NAben ist (und ob es sich überhaupt auszahlt).


----------



## perff (13. Februar 2017)

Der Nabentausch lohnt sich definitiv. Ich hab die alten Naben jetzt nicht gewogen aber gefühlt wiegen die das doppelte der Dahon-Dinger.


----------



## joglo (13. Februar 2017)

perff schrieb:


> Hi, hier unser Jumper. Inspiriert von Papas Rad  Wird morgen feierlich überreicht...
> ...


Hi Perff, darf ich fragen wo Du die Decals (Schrifzug mit dem Namen Deines Sohns...) machen hast lassen?
Oder ist das gar lackiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perff (13. Februar 2017)

Hi Joglo, Ich habe die Designs in Adobe Illustrator erstellt. Plotten, Schneiden und Anbringen hat der Pulverbeschichter übernommen 
Hab das bei Götz Pulverbeschichtungen in Fellbach bei Stuttgart machen lassen. Die Decals sind mit Klarlack überlackiert damit das auch gut hält.


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Februar 2017)

Also die original Naben liegen bei ca 180g pro Stück, die dahon bei 52-54g


----------



## der_lockere (14. Februar 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also die original Naben liegen bei ca 180g pro Stück, die dahon bei 52-54g


Jössas, wie der Österreicher zu sagen pflegt. Aber das sind die Naben vom Jumper, oder? Werde schauen dass ich die Woche noch den LRS zerpflücke.


----------



## CrossX (14. Februar 2017)

Ich habe eine Frage,  für die ich wahrscheinlich gesteinigt werde. 
Aber lohnt sich so ein Tuning eines Laufrades eigentlich? Das da natürlich viel Bastelspass drin steckt ist mir klar.  Aber merkt das Kind später die vielleicht 300-500 Gramm,  die man am Rad einsparen kann beim fahren wirklich? 
Gerade beim Laufrad werden doch eigentlich noch keine großen Strecken zurück gelegt. 
Ich war gestern im Radladen und habe mir einige Exemplare angeguckt.  90% war natürlich Pucky.  Gewichtsunterschiede gab es selbst bei deren Modellen schon.  Das Topmodel ähnelt dem Jumper ja recht stark.


----------



## sven kona (14. Februar 2017)

Moin . Also meine Tochter hat bei der letzten Tour 15 km auf dem Laufrad verbracht ( tagestour) . Und da merkt man schön wenn das Laufrad optimiert ist . Gewicht leicht laufende naben etc . Es sollte eben passen . 

Die Strecke war schon krass müsste selber erstmal nachmessen obs stimmt .


----------



## zr0wrk (14. Februar 2017)

Gerade bei den Kleinen machen ja 100 g in Relation zu ihrem Körpergewicht mehr aus als bei unsereinem. Das Teil rollt ja nicht nur, es wird angehoben, getragen, muss die Borsteinkante hoch und die Treppe runter. Unser Kleiner bewegt sein Bike auch 'ne Stunde am Stück, danach müssen u.U.  beide getragen werden. Also, ich bin um jedes Gramm froh, das ich dort gespart habe.


----------



## cbert80 (14. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Frage,  für die ich wahrscheinlich gesteinigt werde.
> Aber lohnt sich so ein Tuning eines Laufrades eigentlich? Das da natürlich viel Bastelspass drin steckt ist mir klar.  Aber merkt das Kind später die vielleicht 300-500 Gramm,  die man am Rad einsparen kann beim fahren wirklich?
> Gerade beim Laufrad werden doch eigentlich noch keine großen Strecken zurück gelegt.
> Ich war gestern im Radladen und habe mir einige Exemplare angeguckt.  90% war natürlich Pucky.  Gewichtsunterschiede gab es selbst bei deren Modellen schon.  Das Topmodel ähnelt dem Jumper ja recht stark.


"Lohnen" tut sich sowas niemals ;-)
Das Puky hat im Vergleich zum Jumper einen recht hohen Überstand (hohen Sattel) schlecht für einen frühen Einstieg. Dafür ist die Bremse gut.


----------



## CrossX (14. Februar 2017)

Ok,  die Meinung ist ja recht einstimmig.  
Ein Kokua soll es schon werden,  da ich da das höchste Potential sehe.  Ob ich ein umfassendes Tuning im Familienrat durch bekomme,  muss ich dann sehen.  [emoji23]
Meine Frau hat schon bei den Gebrauchtpreisen vom Jumper große Augen bekommen. 
Heute bekommen wir erst mal ein Puky als Leihrad von Freunden.  Meine Tochter ist recht vorsichtig bei neuen Sachen.  Ich bin nicht sicher,  ob sie daran überhaupt Spaß hat.


----------



## Surtre (14. Februar 2017)

Praktische Vorteile kann eine Gewichtseinsparung von über einem halben Kilo durchaus haben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (14. Februar 2017)

Wo ist denn auf dem zweiten Bild das Kind? Muss das hinterher laufen,  wenn es nicht mehr fahren will? [emoji23]


----------



## sven kona (14. Februar 2017)




----------



## sven kona (14. Februar 2017)

Da zählt jedes Gramm .


----------



## Surtre (14. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wo ist denn auf dem zweiten Bild das Kind? Muss das hinterher laufen,  wenn es nicht mehr fahren will? [emoji23]


----------



## joglo (14. Februar 2017)

perff schrieb:


> Hi Joglo, Ich habe die Designs in Adobe Illustrator erstellt. Plotten, Schneiden und Anbringen hat der Pulverbeschichter übernommen
> Hab das bei Götz Pulverbeschichtungen in Fellbach bei Stuttgart machen lassen. Die Decals sind mit Klarlack überlackiert damit das auch gut hält.


Danke für die Info. Falls das auch für andere interessant ist, im Flyer von Götz Pulverbeschichtung gibts mehr Details und Preisangaben.
Ist auf jeden Fall bei Deinem Bike super geworden!


----------



## Balkanbiker (14. Februar 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Aber lohnt sich so ein Tuning eines Laufrades eigentlich?


Entscheide selbst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (14. Februar 2017)

Allerdings fährt der kleine Herr Goldstone da mE einen Jumper 'von der Stange'... Nichts desto trotz lohnen sich die hier gezeigten Individualaufbauten definitiv. Für den/die Schrauber(in), Nutzer(in) und zur Unterhaltung der Community..!
Btw, ganz schön groß geworden isser:


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. Februar 2017)

Ob es sich lohnt... Sehr witzig. Im Leben nicht. Allerdings warte ich persönlich schon seit über 3 Jahren darauf endlich mit dem Tuning zu beginnen. Meine Frau hat von vornherein gesagt dass sie keine Preise wissen möchte, es sei mein Projekt und da hält sie sich raus. Ist auch besser so, für das Geld hätte ich auch ein ganz neues kaufen können. Habe sie nur bei der Farbauswahl gefragt. Aber das mit dem Gewicht ist halt deutlich spürbar. Für meine Nichte würde es sich nicht lohnen, die wird kaum fahren, da reicht eines von der Stange. Meine kleine kanns aber kaum erwarten und düst schon mit einem EarlyRider 12" Lite durch die Wohnung. Dazu hat meine Frau mich gefragt warum sie denn noch ein Laufrad bräuchte, eins reicht doch. Hat wohl vergessen dass sie selbst 4 Räder im Keller stehen hat...



der_lockere schrieb:


> Jössas, wie der Österreicher zu sagen pflegt. Aber das sind die Naben vom Jumper, oder? Werde schauen dass ich die Woche noch den LRS zerpflücke.



Sind die Orginalnaben aus dem Fabrikneuen LRS den ich zerpflückt habe.


----------



## CrossX (14. Februar 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Ob es sich lohnt... Sehr witzig. Im Leben nicht...



Lohnen war eher im Sinne von wirklichen technischen oder fahrerischen Vorteilen gegenüber zb den normalen Jumper hat.  Das eine 2-jährige keine Elox-Parts und Carbonlenker braucht ist mir auch klar.  
Neue Reifen und bessere Naben sind aber sicher auch schon für die ganz Kleinen spürbar. 
Habe jetzt ein Puky von Freunden hier stehen.  Ich glaube der Stahlrahmen ist mit Beton ausgegossen,  so schwer ist das.  [emoji15] 
Beim Kokua kann man ja noch sinnvoll für kleines Geld tunen,  beim darauf folgenden Bike wird es dann bestimmt das erste Mal richtig teuer.


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2017)

Hast du es mal gewogen? Rein interessehalber


----------



## perff (15. Februar 2017)

joglo schrieb:


> ....Ist auf jeden Fall bei Deinem Bike super geworden!



...Danke! Vorgestern war die große Übergabe. Das "Radad" (so nennt er es immer) muss jetzt nachts immer neben dem Bett geparkt werden damit er morgens zum Frühstückstisch fahren kann


----------



## KIV (15. Februar 2017)

Soviel zum Thema: "Lohnt sich das..?"


----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Hast du es mal gewogen? Rein interessehalber


Kann ich gleich mal machen.  

Wir waren heute das erste mal mit dem Bike unterwegs.  Was soll ich sagen,  dass Teil wurde mit dem Arsch nicht angeguckt.  Ich glaube da wird keine große Radfahrerin raus.  Nicht mal als die anderen Kinder auf dem Spielplatz mit ihren Laufrädern an ihr vorbei gefahren sind. 
Das Geld für ein eigenes werde ich mir erst mal sparen.  Da werden vermutlich eher die Naben festrosten,  bevor sie sich darauf setzt.


----------



## KIV (15. Februar 2017)

Schmeiß´die Flinte nicht sofort ins Korn... Ein Laufrad ist schon ein echt sinnvolles Fortbewegungsmittel und Spielgerät. Manche fangen halt etwas später an und das Wetter muß ja auch passen. Aufm Rasen bei warmen Wetter macht das am Anfang schon mehr Spaß.
Und das Dranbleiben lohnt sich definitiv als Vorbereitung fürs Radfahren. Stützräder kannste komplett vergessen.


----------



## CrossX (15. Februar 2017)

Nee,  dafür kenne ich meine Tochter mittlerweile genug.  Nein heißt nein,  und gut ist.  Motivieren etwas neues auszuprobieren ist völlig sinnlos.  Was sie nicht von selbst möchte bleibt in der Ecke liegen.  90% ihrer Spielsachen wurden noch nicht einmal angepackt.


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. Februar 2017)

Da ich das Glück habe und mein Chef bin ziehe ich es durch dass ich keine Stützräder verkaufe. Weder einzeln noch am neurad. Die Dinger sind echt schlimm.

Heute sind die Griffe angekommen. 45g das Paar. Zwar in 70mm aber noch hat sie auch kleine Hände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (15. Februar 2017)

Kommt die Gabel eigentlich wieder dran..?
http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1584881
Die hat ja nebenbei auch so viel Vorlauf, das man damit ganz entspannt mit ordentlich Karacho vor ne Wand heizen kann...


----------



## spümco (16. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Und das Dranbleiben lohnt sich definitiv als Vorbereitung fürs Radfahren. Stützräder kannste komplett vergessen.


Ganz genau, ich war echt sehr überrascht, als der kleine Bursche das erste Mal auf nem Fahrrad gesessen hat und einfach losgefahren ist...


----------



## Keoni (16. Februar 2017)

Hallo Leute,
so da werde ich hier mal meine Kreation vom Kokua Umbau präsentieren. Ich war seit letzten Sommer stiller und begeisterter Mitleser. 
Danke für die vielen Anregungen, Tipps und Infos. Schön das es so viele "Bekloppte" ;-) gibt.
Meine Kleine ist jetzt 17 Monate und ich freue mich auf den ersten Ausritt. Die ersten Blicke waren schon mal begeisternd. Sie kommt aber noch nicht mit den Füßen auf den Boden. Aber das wird schon noch.
Es hat ne Menge Spaß gemacht die Teile zusammen zu suchen auch wenn es doppelte Einkäufe gab. Wenn jemand das ein oder andere Maß brauch dann fragt einfach. Ich hab hier nämlich einige Sachen rum liegen die nicht passten. ;-) Thema Lenker: Ich hab noch den originalen da wenn die Kleine mit der Breite nicht klar kommt. Also wenn es Fragen gibt fragt einfach und ich werde sie versuchen zu beantworten. 

Teileliste
Rahmen: Original grau lackiert. (RAL 7011)
Felgen: Original schwarz lackiert
Speichen: Original schwarz lackiert 
Nippel: DT Swiss 2 mm / 14 mm
Naben: Original schwarz lackiert 
Reifen: Original 
Vorbau: KCNC Fly Ride 50mm 
Lenker: Easton MonkeyBar 500mm 
Griffe: KCNC 
Bemsgriff: Shimano LX BL-M601 
Steuersatz: KCNC PT1767D 1 1/8 " - EC34/28,6 | EC34/30
Spacer: KCNC Hollow Design 
Sattelklemme: Hope 28,6mm 
Bremse: Shimano Deore 
Canti Sockel mit Federplatten / Federaufnahmen von BrakeStuff

So ich hoffe das ich alles habe. 
Vielleicht gefällt es Euch und die Infos helfen weiter.
Grüße, Micha


----------



## spümco (17. Februar 2017)

Schickes Teil, sehr schön gemacht!
Meiner Meinung ist aber die Front viel zu hoch - wie alt ist der Pilot/ Pilotin?


----------



## Keoni (17. Februar 2017)

Ja das kann durchaus sein, ich habe aber noch den originalen Lenker mit Vorbau da wenn es gar nicht geht. Den Easton hatte ich einfach noch übrig. Vielleicht wird es eh noch ein anderer und flacherer. Die kleine Pilotin ist jetzt 17 Monate und kommt noch nicht auf den Boden, also kann sowieso erst später angepasst werden.


----------



## KIV (17. Februar 2017)

Bzgl nee Anpassung für Zwerge hab ich generell noch ne Idee: Größere Sanitätshäuser haben idR ne ganze Menge an alten Rollatoren in einer 'Schrottecke' oder Container rumliegen. Mit den Rädern und ner Gewindestange kann man einen Jumper ne ganze Ecke 'tieferlegen' oder hinten sogar zwei Räder nebeneinander montieren - für die ganz Kleinen...


----------



## track94 (18. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Bzgl nee Anpassung für Zwerge hab ich generell noch ne Idee: Größere Sanitätshäuser haben idR ne ganze Menge an alten Rollatoren in einer 'Schrottecke' oder Container rumliegen. Mit den Rädern und ner Gewindestange kann man einen Jumper ne ganze Ecke 'tieferlegen' oder hinten sogar zwei Räder nebeneinander montieren - für die ganz Kleinen...



So haben wir es auch gemacht beim Puky 
Erst als Trike mit Gewindestange und dann mit Einzelrad .


----------



## ChrissiF (18. Februar 2017)

Wir haben beim Puky die Achsen mit Flacheisen mit 2 Löchern nach oben versetzt. Dadurch wird das Laufrad tiefer gelegt. Vorteil ist, man kann die normalen Räder benutzen. Nachteil: es geht nur so viel, wie der Sattel zulässt.


----------



## KIV (18. Februar 2017)

Den Jumper gibt's jetzt auch in fast-komplett weiß (Gabel, Rahmen, Schwinge) und ab März auch ganz schwarz: http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...hops/62501574/Products/1.1/SubProducts/3-0010
Da kann man sich dann doch einige Arbeit sparen, gefällt mir echt gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keoni (18. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Den Jumper gibt's jetzt auch in fast-komplett weiß (Gabel, Rahmen, Schwinge) und ab März auch ganz schwarz: http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...hops/62501574/Products/1.1/SubProducts/3-0010
> Da kann man sich dann doch einige Arbeit sparen, gefällt mir echt gut.



Stimmt in schwarz gibt es das jetzt schon, aber man macht sowas auch WEGEN der Arbeit bzw. der Freude daran. Wie gesagt Sinn oder Unsinn?! Ok die Lackierung habe ich gesponsert bekommen, das war ne große Hilfe! Die Felgen / Naben Kombination in schwarz wäre schön gewesen da hätte ich mir ne Menge "Ärger" erspart. Aber kann ja nicht alles glatt laufen.


----------



## spümco (18. Februar 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Den Jumper gibt's jetzt auch in fast-komplett weiß (Gabel, Rahmen, Schwinge) und ab März auch ganz schwarz: http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...hops/62501574/Products/1.1/SubProducts/3-0010
> Da kann man sich dann doch einige Arbeit sparen, gefällt mir echt gut.


Das gibts doch aber schon seit mindestens letztem Jahr, keine Ahnung warum da immer noch "NEU" dran steht...


----------



## KIV (18. Februar 2017)

Naja, für mich wars 'neu'... 
Und ganz-schwarz war doch tatsächlich noch nicht aufm Markt, oder doch?

Btw: @Keoni Deine Farbe is eh viel geiler als langweiliges schwarz.


----------



## spümco (18. Februar 2017)

Doch, zumindest hatte ich Ende vorletzten Jahres schon überlegt den Sticker analog dem Schwarzen aufzubringen. Man schaut eben nicht so oft was es so neues gibt - hier wird halt alles selber neu gemacht...


----------



## sensiminded (18. Februar 2017)

@Keoni: Der Lenker sieht wahnsinnig breit aus. Das würde ich an die normale Kokua Lenker Breite anpassen. Ich glaube das ist ziemlich schlecht zu fahren. 
VG Alex


----------



## Keoni (18. Februar 2017)

sensiminded schrieb:


> @Keoni: Der Lenker sieht wahnsinnig breit aus. Das würde ich an die normale Kokua Lenker Breite anpassen. Ich glaube das ist ziemlich schlecht zu fahren.
> VG Alex



Hey Alex, da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht, leider war die Breite das das äußerste was bei dem Lenker möglich war. Ich denke ich muss einen flacheren und kürzeren besorgen. 
Für den Anfang werde ich wohl den originalen verwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Februar 2017)

Bohrt ihr eigentlich die Löcher für die Cantisockel frei Schnauze in die Schwinge oder wie macht ihr das? Ich hab schon Niete und Sockel hier, bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher, wie ich die da schön gerade rein bekomme. 

Gesendet von meinem GS57-6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (21. Februar 2017)

Eine Stand-Bohrmaschine wäre hilfreich gewesen, ich hab's ohne gemacht und bin mit dem Ergebnis ganz zufrieden...


----------



## Keoni (21. Februar 2017)

Ja genau die Standbohrmaschine war hilfreich, Glück einen Schwiegervater mit so einem Teil zu haben. Für die grobe Positionierung hab ich die Bremsen mit Sockel angehalten. Die Bremsschuhe mittig damit nach oben und unten noch was geht. 
Es geht aber auch sicher frei Hand, mach einfach langsam und in Ruhe.


----------



## Tobstar23 (21. Februar 2017)

Okay, ich hab nen Ständer für die Bohrmaschine, dann mach ich es damit. 

Gesendet von meinem GS57-6 mit Tapatalk


----------



## sven kona (21. Februar 2017)

Ständerbohrmaschiene geht am besten . Hatte damals auch frei Hand geht aber man muss eben genau arbeiten. 
Bei mir waren es aber nicht nur 2 sondern 4 die exakt sein sollten

Grüße


----------



## der_lockere (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo! Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit 74mm Dahon Naben? Was haben die den fuer einen Lochkreis? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Februar 2017)

Wie schnell musst du es wissen? Montag könnte ich nachmessen.


----------



## der_lockere (24. Februar 2017)

Das waere super! Dann koennte ich Montag dann beim Ali bestellen  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Februar 2017)

Brauchst du sonst noch Maße? Evtl schaffe ich es morgen sogar, aber Montag auf jeden Fall.

Habe heute den gefrästen Rahmen zurück bekommen. Nächste Woche wird er gestrahlt und dann geht's endlich zum Eloxierer. Hab auch ne Idee für leichte Spanner für die Laufräder, aber bevor ich was genaueres verrate kläre ich ab ob es Sinn macht.


----------



## der_lockere (26. Februar 2017)

Ich bräuchte nur den LK von den Dahon Naben, mein Junior hat ja ein Early Rider bekommen, deswegen fange ich mit den anderen Massen nicht viel an  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (27. Februar 2017)

Also der Speichenlochteilkreisdurchmesser beträgt 29,5mm


----------



## der_lockere (28. Februar 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also der Speichenlochteilkreisdurchmesser beträgt 29,5mm



Ok, vielen Dank' ! Hm, die Originalnaben haben ca. 40mm --> sind also dann pro Speiche 5mm. Ob sich das mit längeren Nippeln ausgleichen lässt wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, das heißt ich müsste auch neue Speichen kaufen, ja das Projekt wird länger


----------



## LordLinchpin (28. Februar 2017)

Ich fertige meine Speichen selbst, aber die Firma Pedalkraft (glaube die heißen so) haben auch ganz kurze in der Menge die du brauchst. Rechne meine Länge aber erst aus wenn ich alles vom Eloxierer zurück hab, das dauert aber noch.


----------



## CrossX (15. März 2017)

So,  habe soeben ein Kokua bei Ebay Kleinanzeige ergattert.  Am Wochenende wird es abgeholt.  Also kann jetzt die Planungsphase beginnen.  Da es gebraucht ist,  kommt zuerst neu Lack drauf.  Farbe steht aber noch nicht fest.  Als nächstes soll sinnvoll Gewicht gespart werden.  Lohnen sich beim Lenker und Vorbau Carbonparts?  Aus Asien bekommt man das Zeug ja mittlerweile spottbillig.  Wie breit ist der originale Lenker? 
Laufräder wollte ich erst mal so lassen.  Bremse bin ich noch zwiegespalten.  Es liegt zwar noch genug in der Restekiste,  aber ich bin nicht sicher,  ob die Kleinen eine Bremse wirklich nutzen.


----------



## KIV (15. März 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bremse bin ich noch zwiegespalten.  Es liegt zwar noch genug in der Restekiste,  aber ich bin nicht sicher,  ob die Kleinen eine Bremse wirklich nutzen.


Die ganz Kleinen (bis 2 und etwas drüber) brauchen nicht wirklich eine Bremse. Aber mit der langen Stütze und vllt auch einem andern Vorbau/Lenker kann das Teil durchaus auch noch mit >3 J. parallel zum Fahrrad genutzt werden. Da geht es schon ganz anders zur Sache...
Bei hügeligem Gelände sind Bremsen ohnehin sinnvoll, neue Bremsklötze sind billiger als neue Schuhe/-Sohlen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. März 2017)

Herber Rückschlag! Mein Eloxierer kann nur einen Grünton erstellen. Da ich aber die Zeit im Nacken habe, wird der Hauptrahmen jetzt doch gepulvert (scheiß Mehrgewicht...). Ich hoffe ich kriege die Teile demnächst zurück, muss ja noch alles zusammenbauen, Speichen fertigen usw und die Arbeit spannt mich jetzt schon wieder voll ein.

Zum Thema Bremse hat mir meine Frau die Entscheidung abgenommen: Sie hat einfach Nein gesagt. Thema erledigt. Hatte auch schon verschiedene Planungen mit Scheibe oder HS, wie die Aufnahmen befestigen, Adapter für die Nabe und und und. Aber durch die klare Aussage habe ich alles verworfen, war mir auch zu aufwändig mit Planung usw. Bremsen gibts dann ab dem ersten Fahrrad.


----------



## CrossX (17. März 2017)

Ist der Hauptrahmen eigentlich mit Klarlack geschützt? Bin immer noch bei der Farbgestaltung


----------



## paradox (17. März 2017)

Ja


----------



## KIV (17. März 2017)

geht aber mit Baumarkt-Abbeizer leicht runter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (17. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> geht aber mit Baumarkt-Abbeizer leicht runter...


Ich habe in der Firma ein Entlackungsbecken.  Das Zeug bekommt alles ab. Dann kommt der Rahmen halt auch direkt mit da rein


----------



## CrossX (19. März 2017)

Kurze Frage zur Sattelklemme.  Passen da 28,6mn Klemmen? Auf der Klemme steht 28,8mm, aber da findet man überhaupt nichts zu.  
Zweite Sache,  die Kugel bei den Konuslagern fehlt.  Bekommt man sowas einzeln?


----------



## KIV (19. März 2017)

28,6 passt. Hab diese hier verbaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PRO/LM-Sattelstuetzenklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-p28144/

Was meinst Du mit "die Kugel fehlt"? Fehlen alle Kugeln? Ansonsten miß doch mal eine nach und frag mit dem exakten Durchmesser.


----------



## LordLinchpin (20. März 2017)

An und für sich kriegt man alle Kugeln einzeln. Notfalls hätte ich auch noch komplette, neue Naben von Kokua übrig.

Da mich der Sattel nicht zufrieden stellt und mein Gebrauchtkauf einer Pivotal Sattelstütze inkl Sattel fürn Arsch war (Stütze aus Stahl und Sattel schon gestrippt) hab ich grad bei Ali bestellt. Ne Pivotal Stütze aus Nylon, eine Carbonstütze für den Kokua Sattel und einen Strider Sattel mit fester Carbonstütze. Irgendwas davon wird nachher übrig sein. Tendiere zur Pivotal Kombination, aber die baut mit Abstand am flachsten. Mal gucken, ich hoffe Ali liefert schnell, bis Ende März wollte ich fertig sein. Laufräder kann ich wahrscheinlich im Laufe der Woche bauen, da bin ich mal gespannt drauf, hoffe ich hab nicht zuviel Material weggenommen. Momentan bin ich über jeden Tag mit schlechtem Wetter froh, da könnte die Kleine sowieso noch nicht fahren...


----------



## CrossX (20. März 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> 28,6 passt. Hab diese hier verbaut: https://www.bike-components.de/de/PRO/LM-Sattelstuetzenklemme-mit-Schnellspanner-p28144/
> 
> Was meinst Du mit "die Kugel fehlt"? Fehlen alle Kugeln? Ansonsten miß doch mal eine nach und frag mit dem exakten Durchmesser.


Eine Kugel fehlt.  19 Kugeln für die Nabe kam mir etwas seltsam vor.  Muss ich heute nachmittag noch mal den genauen Durchmesser messen.  

Die Naben laufen aber auch nach einer Reinigung und frischen Fett eher rau.


----------



## KIV (20. März 2017)

Ich habe es bei meinem 'Renovierungs-Projekt' leider auch nicht besser hinbekommen. Rau und mit etwas Spiel laufen die Naben aber trotzdem leicht. Für ein Laufrad passt das schon, finde ich... Ich hoffe, dass ich für den letzten Satz hier nicht virtuell gesteinigt werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (21. März 2017)

Worst case.  Gestern nach dem Entlacken der Schwinge, und den anschließenden Grundieren ist mir ein Riss in der Schwinge aufgefallen. 





Wenn die Grundierung nachher trocken ist,  schleife ich noch mal drüber und schaue mir das genau an.  Aber sieht böse aus.  Alu schweißen kann ich leider nicht,  und ne neue Schwinge möchte ich auch nicht kaufen


----------



## CrossX (21. März 2017)

Ohne Grundierung sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.  Kann man die Schwinge noch weiter verwenden? Vielleicht reicht es ja,  wenn ich am Anfang und am Ende ein kleines Loch bohre,  damit der Riss nicht weiter läuft.  Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## KIV (21. März 2017)

...bei Kokua nach ner neuen Schwinge fragen. Hab kürzlich ne Gabel dort gekauft, war superbillig.
Ansonsten mit Entlastungsbohrung und 2K-Spachtel. Mir wäre das für ne provisorische Reparatur aber zu viel Aufwand - gerade bei so einem 'Liebhaber-Projekt'...


----------



## sensiminded (21. März 2017)

Ich musste den Haupt Rahmen damals neu kaufen, da er einen Riss im Steuerrohr hatte. War preislich im Rahmen. Doof war nur, dass die Fräsung schon drin war, also war die Arbeit für umsonst.
VG Alex


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2017)

Neue Schwinge ist unterwegs.  Kostet echt nix.  
Weiß einer wo ich lila Steichennippel in 12mm finde? Oder kann ich auch 16mm nehmen? Die gibt's überall.


----------



## sven kona (26. März 2017)

Wie viele brauchst du?
Müsste noch welche vom jumper Aufbau haben . 

Grüße


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2017)

Ich wollte alle tauschen.  Also 40 Stück


----------



## sven kona (26. März 2017)

Ich schaue ma . Hab meine von Erdmann . Wo ich auch weiße Speichen her hatte .
Grüße


----------



## cbert80 (26. März 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Neue Schwinge ist unterwegs.  Kostet echt nix.
> Weiß einer wo ich lila Steichennippel in 12mm finde? Oder kann ich auch 16mm nehmen? Die gibt's überall.


http://www.radsport-erdmann.de/prod...-nippel-2-0-mm-von-pillar-spokes-in-lila.html
Die sind 14mm aber ob 12, 14 oder 16mm ist eig. egal, das Gewinde im Nippel ist in der Regel immer gleich


----------



## _PETE_ (26. März 2017)

Wenn du 16mm nimmst sollten die Speichen idealerweise 4mm kürzer sein, da das Gewinde meist länger ist und man die Speiche nicht so weit eingeschraubt bekommt wie bei 12mm. Ergo es wird zu locker. 

Sieht man auf diesem Bild recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sven kona (26. März 2017)

14er  hat bei mir funktioniert


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2017)

Ok,  dann werde ich die 14mm von Radsport Erdmann bestellen,  falls nicht noch einer 40 Stück über hat,  die er los werden möchte.  Bin gespannt,  ob das lila zu der bestellten Sattelklemme passt.  Ist bei Elox-Parts ja immer Glückssache


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. März 2017)

Hat hier jemand zufällig so ein Neopren-Verhüterli für den Vorbau über?
Von der Regierung wird ein Aufbau ohne "Schutz" nicht erlaubt und ich hab nur dieses Teil mit den Klettstreifen. Der Neoprenüberzug ist da zumindest ein wenig stylisher.


----------



## KIV (30. März 2017)

Auch hier wieder der Tipp, mal direkt bei Kokua nachzufragen.
Die Ersatzteile sind da so günstig, dass man wahrscheinlich das Laufrad auch locker billiger in Einzelteilen kaufen kann.
Und vllt brauchste ja auch noch Elastomere..?


----------



## CrossX (31. März 2017)

Der Aufbau nimmt langsam Gestalt an.  Ich warte noch ganz gespannt auf Teile aus Asien.  Damit etwas Farbe ins Konzept kommt.  

Eine Frage zur Lenkerbreite.  Ich habe hier ein Fotos mit Lenker mit 31,8 Klemmung gesehen.  Wie breit sind die dann? Den schmalsten Lenker den ich Zuhause habe,  könnte ich vielleicht auf 500mm kürzen,  damit die Griffe noch dran passen.  Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Alternative wäre natürlich 25,4mm,  aber eine dicke Klemmung würde mir besser gefallen


----------



## KIV (1. April 2017)

Ich hatte die dicke Klemmung montiert und für mich sah das nicht schön aus. Das kleine Rädchen bekommt dadurch vorne derbe Übergewicht (optisch).

Außerdem finde ich 50cm auch zu lang. Ich baue gerade einen Jumper für meinen Neffen, da ist der Lenker rd. 42cm lang. Das sieht sehr passend aus.

Btw, Achtung Wortspiel: Dein Rad geht nachher bestimmt ab 'wie Zäpfchen'. (Suchbild, s.o.)


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. April 2017)

Ich hatte auch testweise einen Lenker mit 31,8 Klemmung. Sah ziemlich überdimensioniert aus für so ein kleines Rädchen.


----------



## _PETE_ (1. April 2017)

Passt auch optisch sehr gut zum Vomex A


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. April 2017)

Gibt auch schöne Vorbauten in 25,4mm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (1. April 2017)

Steuersatz ist nicht ganz perfekt, aber der Umbau erfolgte auch im laufenden Betrieb

Und Edit sieht auf dem Foto gar, dass das Hinterrad verkehrt rum eingebaut ist. Naja, ich üb das nochmal[emoji6]


----------



## KIV (1. April 2017)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Gibt auch schöne Vorbauten in 25,4mm:



Oder günstig: http://m.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Vorbau...andle-Bar-Stem-CS385-/272608955611?nav=SEARCH


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. April 2017)

Wie hast du die HS befestigt? Ich warte leider immernoch auf diverse Teile...


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. April 2017)

Mit Gewindenieten und M6er-Sockeln von Brakestuff. Sind die Sockel für die Easton EC90CX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Den Ebay-Vorbau wollt ich auch erst nehmen, aber dann wurde da der Thomson versteigert und da alles andere schon sowieso rumlag, wurde das Budget auch nicht gesprengt.


----------



## CrossX (2. April 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Oder günstig: http://m.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Vorbau...andle-Bar-Stem-CS385-/272608955611?nav=SEARCH


Ok,  der Vorbau ist wirklich schick für das schmale Geld.  Dann brauche ich nur noch einen passenden Lenker.  Meine Restekiste ist zwar voll,  aber als 31.8 Klemmung.  Aber da findet sich bestimmt irgendwie was günstiges


----------



## NoxFranky (9. April 2017)

Das war ein interessanter Ansatz des Vorbesitzers leider funktioniert die kurze Schwinge nicht so recht mit dem doppel Rad hinten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (12. April 2017)

So, Freitag wirds ernst. Heute die (vor Ostern lieferbaren) letzten Teile bestellt, mit viel Glück kommt morgen der Rahmen vom pulvern zurück und dann geht's los. Warte noch auf teile von Ali, aber jetzt muss es erstmal fahrbereit werden, optimieren muss ich später weiter. Bin tierisch gespannt. Morgen kommt auch noch mein neuer Endurorahmen. Schade dass ich jetzt schon weiß dass der Tag sehr stressig wird und ich wirklich bis Freitag warten muss...


----------



## CrossX (15. April 2017)

Erste Eindrücke vom Umbau.  War eigentlich eher eine kleine Restauration.  Hinterbau und Gabel in schwarz - glitzer lackiert und ein paar lila Akzente gesetzt.  
Demnächst kommt noch ein schwarzer Vorbau und Lenker und eine Bremse ans Hinterrad.  Meine Kleine findet langsam auch Spaß dran


----------



## sven kona (15. April 2017)

Sieht doch schonma sehr gut aus 

Grüße


----------



## KIV (15. April 2017)

Find ich auch. Daumen hoch!

Ich hab kürzlich auch 'restauriert'. Die fiesen Macken und Korrosionen am Rahmen haben mich aber doch sehr gestört. Daher habe ich mit Baumarkt-Beize erstmal den Klarlack entfernt und dann die Schadstellen mit etwas Sandpapiereinsatz einfach wegbekommen.
Anschließend mit Metallwaschpaste und Autopolitur behandelt.
Klingt jetzt nach recht viel Aufwand, ich fands aber eher easy...und schon fast meditativ.


----------



## CrossX (15. April 2017)

Den Hauptrahmen aufbereiten steht sicherlich auch nächsten Winter noch an.  In dem Beizbecken in der Firma waren Schwinge und Gabel nach einer halben Stunde komplett Lackfrei.  Gutes Zeug [emoji4]
Bevor das Rad richtig zum Einsatz kommt,  möchte ich noch die wichtigsten Ecken mit Lackschutzfolie abkleben.  Es soll ja so lange wie möglich für aussehen.


----------



## KIV (15. April 2017)

Ach ja, das 'Becken' hatte ich ganz vergessen. Schöne Sache, sowas..!

Ne super-wichtige Stelle ist übrigens das erste, gerade Stück der Schwinge. Da werden die Füße abgestellt, daher war dort bei unserem ersten Jumper der Lack als erstes ab...


----------



## schneller Emil (25. April 2017)

Hat jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle für den Strider Sattel bzw gibts andere flach bauende Alternativen?
Danke


----------



## LordLinchpin (25. April 2017)

Wie flach brauchst du denn? Hatte irgendwo gelesen dass die strider schon sehr flach sind


----------



## schneller Emil (26. April 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Wie flach brauchst du denn? Hatte irgendwo gelesen dass die strider schon sehr flach sind


Ja, eben strider oder Alternativen. Flacher muss es nicht sein. Gibt's den irgendwo online (halbwegs günstig)? Hab gestern nix gefunden


----------



## LordLinchpin (27. April 2017)

Wie schnell brauchst du? Hab wahrscheinlich einen abzugeben. Ist aber noch offen ob er weg soll und nur bedingt billig. Strider Tuningteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneller Emil (27. April 2017)

Ist jetzt nicht allzu dringend. Meld dich per pn wenns soweit ist, dann kann ich dir ja sagen obs noch/schon nötig ist


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. April 2017)

So, es ist fahrbereit, jetzt stehen noch Kleinigkeiten an. Gewicht ist schon mal deutlich unter 2900g. Hab den pivotal Sattel wieder rausgeworfen, baut leider doch etwas höher als gedacht. Jetzt ist der original Sattel wieder drauf, allerdings mit Carbonstütze und an der Klemmung gekürzt. Sobald die kleine wach ist wird probegesessen. Das Bild mit der Waage ist noch mit dem pivotal Sattel, der ist etwas schwerer.


----------



## zr0wrk (29. April 2017)

Fetzt. Aber 'ne schwarze Sattelklemme haste nicht gefunden? Wenn das Bike mit dem Originalsattel "deutlich" unter 2900 g liegt, ist der Pivotal-Sattel aber auch deutlich schwerer als das Kokua-Teil.


----------



## Surtre (29. April 2017)

Die originale Sattel/stützenkombi ist eigentlich erstaunlich leicht.
Die Kunststoffpivotalstütze lässt sich übrigens noch ganz gut bearbeiten, damit sie weiter versenkt werden kann.


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. April 2017)

Klemme hab ich gerade bekommen, tausche ich gleich aus. Hatte nur keine mehr da. Die silbernen Schrauben werden nach und nach noch getauscht. Die pivotal Version ist über 100g schwerer.


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. April 2017)

So, besser. Ich dachte eigentlich dass es auch ein schwarzes Elastomer. Gibt's leider nicht. Ab jetzt werden nur noch ein paar Schrauben gegen schwarze getauscht und ein anderer Vorbau soll noch drauf. Aber die paar Gramm kriege ich auch noch weg sodass ich unter 2800g komme.


----------



## der_lockere (2. Mai 2017)

Sind da die original Schläuche drinnen? Lg, S.


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. Mai 2017)

Ne, Schwalbe mit 45 grad Ventilen. Angenehmer zum aufpumpen.


----------



## der_lockere (4. Mai 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Ne, Schwalbe mit 45 grad Ventilen. Angenehmer zum aufpumpen.


Macht aber vom Gewicht her keinen Unterschied, oder? Kannst Du die Schwalbe Nummer der Schläuche posten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (4. Mai 2017)

Also das sind die Nr. 1 mit 45 grad Ventilen. Gewicht soll sehr ähnlich sein, mir war es aber wichtiger gut dranzukommen. Allerdings sind die zur Seite und nach hinten gewinkelt, ich weiß nicht ob das problemlos bei voller Speichenzahl passt.


----------



## KIV (4. Mai 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also das sind die Nr. 1 mit 45 grad Ventilen. [...] nach hinten gewinkelt [...]


Bestimmt auch super für die Aerodynamik. Sieht auf jeden Fall extrem rasant aus..!


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Mai 2017)

Welche Schnellspanner habt ihr verwendet? Alle VR-Schnellspanner die ich liegen habe sind zu lang. Gibt es passende oder muss man Kürzen? Am liebsten wären mir welche ohne Hebel.


----------



## Bacon-Bub (8. Mai 2017)

Diese hier habe ich eingeplant...muss man natürlich auch kürzen!

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/...57477118042%7Cpkw%7C%7Cpmt%7C%7Cprd%7C83412DE


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2017)

Können bei den original Naben überhaupt Schnellspanner verwendet werden? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## spümco (8. Mai 2017)

nein, das sind Schraubachsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2017)

Dachte ich doch schon. Wäre ja schön gewesen. Allerdings werden an der Stelle die Eloxparts eh nur sehr kurz hübsch aussehen. Wenn ich sehe, wie meine kleine damit rum düst

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (8. Mai 2017)

Genau. Und das ist auch der Grund, weshalb Kokua recht robuste Plastikkappen über die Radmuttern steckt...und ich mich gegen Alumuttern entschieden habe.


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2017)

Wo wir beim Thema sind, hat davon zufällig noch jemand welche übrig? Meine sind komplett ramponiert. Und so Kleinzeug bei Kokua bestellen will ich auch nicht unbedingt 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skvader (8. Mai 2017)

Radmuttern? Leider habe ich (noch) keine übrig.
Ich gedenke aber ein Nabentausch in Angriff zu nehmen. Kommen die Ali-Naben eigentlich mit Schnellspanner? Oder kommt das auf den jeweiligen Anbieter an? Wie ist eure Erfahrung damit? Beim Kürzen von normalen Spannachsen sollte man ja aufpassen, dass man keine mit gerolltem Gewinde erwischt, oder?


----------



## CrossX (8. Mai 2017)

Skvader schrieb:


> Radmuttern? Leider habe ich (noch) keine ?



Ich meinte die Kappen über den Radmuttern. Aber eigentlich geht's auch ohne. Und sieht eh besser aus


Gesendet von meinem SM-N7505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. Mai 2017)

Also die Ali Naben kommen ohne Schnellspanner, ich habe einfach diese 5 Kant Spanner gekürzt und nachgeschnitten. Die Naben sind scheinbar sehr empfindlich gegen seitlichen Druck, anknallen geht da eh nicht.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2017)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist das Kokua sehr lang? Meine Tochter sitzt sehr gestreckt auf dem Rad. Dadurch fährt sie unsicherer, als zb auf einem Puky. Verbaut sind Originallenker und Sattel.


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Mai 2017)

Also im Vergleich mit den Rädern die ich im Laden habe ist das Jumper wirklich länger. Ein 30er Vorbau wäre super, aber in 25,4mm fast unmöglich und 31,8 nicht grad billig.


----------



## CrossX (24. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mir jetzt den hier geholt :
http://m.ebay.de/itm/Fahrrad-Vorbau...andle-Bar-Stem-CS385-/272608955611?nav=SEARCH

Hatte vor ein paar Seiten jemand gepostet. 
Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen günstigen Lenker in 25.4mm. Damit sollte sie etwas besser drauf sitzen


----------



## LordLinchpin (24. Mai 2017)

Asche über mein Haupt, den Vorbau hab ich auch... Aber sackschwer ist der. Ich hatte bei Kleinanzeigen einen s-works Carbonlenker für 15 oder 20€ geschossen. Einfach etwas suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (28. Mai 2017)

https://www.propain-bikes.com/Artikeldetail?StuffID=676470e6-ee7f-4185-ad99-fb0a6bab407e


----------



## LordLinchpin (29. Mai 2017)

Sehe nur ich keine Details in der Produktdetailansicht oder steht da wirklich nichts? Mein Handy zickt da manchmal rum.


----------



## Diman (29. Mai 2017)

Ich sehe da auch nichts, aber auf der Parts Seite 

*38 mm Länge, 31,8 mm Klemmung, 72 g*
*EUR 19,50*


----------



## AntonG (29. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt auch ein Jumper für meine Tochter, und nach den ganzen tollen Umbauten hier überlege mir, auch das Rad etwas nachzubessern 

Für mich wäre aber Performance wichtiger als die Optik. Das kommt evtl später dazu. Was ich mir als erste machen würde, ist:
*- Hinterradbremse *- wahrscheinlich V-Brake mit Gewindenieten in der Schwinge + Adapter/Federplatte von Brakestuff, Bremsleitung vielleicht im Rahmen drin. @Tobstar23 - welche Gewindenieten hast du denn genutzt (Klemmbereich, Stahl/Alu)? Ich habe keine Erfahrung damit und sehe, dass da unterschiedliche gibt.
*- Laufräder* - es kommt mir so vor, als ob die meisten hier die Originallräder mit Ali-Naben nachgerüstet haben. Wieso denn eigentlich nicht neue Felgen dazu nehmen? Findet man sie nicht? Was wiegt denn das einzelne Laufrad mit der leichten Nabe?
*- Lenker/Vorbau* - da wäre auch mal interessant, was man an Gewicht sparen kann. Hat jemand vielleicht die Zahlen?

- Steuersatz - die meisten haben ihn ja auch gewechselt. Aus optischen oder Gewichtsgründen? Oder was anderes?


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. Mai 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> *- Laufräder* - es kommt mir so vor, als ob die meisten hier die Originallräder mit Ali-Naben nachgerüstet haben. Wieso denn eigentlich nicht neue Felgen dazu nehmen? Findet man sie nicht? Was wiegt denn das einzelne Laufrad mit der leichten Nabe?
> *- Lenker/Vorbau* - da wäre auch mal interessant, was man an Gewicht sparen kann. Hat jemand vielleicht die Zahlen?
> 
> - Steuersatz - die meisten haben ihn ja auch gewechselt. Aus optischen oder Gewichtsgründen? Oder was anderes?



Also Lenker und Vorbau sind nicht extrem schwer, in erster Linie ging es um die Optik. Bei den Laufrädern ist es das Gewicht. Die original Naben wiegen ca 184g pro Stück, die von Ali 42g. Bei den Felgen hast du überhaupt keine Auswahl. Ausser Carbon von Ali. 
Beim Steuersatz geht es eher um die Qualität, Gewichtsunterschiede sind nicht so enorm. Ich habe durch die ganzen Umbauten bisher 700g gespart, ein paar Gramm gehen noch runter, aber das meiste Potential haben wirklich die Laufräder. Ich habe alles gewogen, ich kann dir später noch genauere Gewichte nennen.


----------



## schneller Emil (30. Mai 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also Lenker und Vorbau sind nicht extrem schwer, in erster Linie ging es um die Optik. Bei den Laufrädern ist es das Gewicht. Die original Naben wiegen ca 184g pro Stück, die von Ali 42g. Bei den Felgen hast du überhaupt keine Auswahl. Ausser Carbon von Ali.
> Beim Steuersatz geht es eher um die Qualität, Gewichtsunterschiede sind nicht so enorm. Ich habe durch die ganzen Umbauten bisher 700g gespart, ein paar Gramm gehen noch runter, aber das meiste Potential haben wirklich die Laufräder. Ich habe alles gewogen, ich kann dir später noch genauere Gewichte nennen.



Du könntest die Gewichte mit Fotos in die Gewichtsdatenbank stellen


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. Mai 2017)

@AntonG 
Ich hab M6-Blindnietmuttern aus Alu von Conrad benutzt:
https://www.conrad.de/de/blindnietm...er-aluminium-6-x-15-mm-10-st-10-s-810322.html
Zum Einsetzen brauchst Du auch eine Blindnietmutternzange, die hatte ich mir zum Glück von einem Kollegen leihen können.
Dazu dann M6-Cantisockel von BrakeStuff:
https://shop.brake-stuff.de/cantiso...-magura/mag-21/easton/van-tuyl-fuer-v-brakes#
Ich hab die Version für Easton-Gabeln genommen, da ich keine 3-Loch-Platten brauchte und die ein kürzeres Gewinde haben. Für V-Brakes brauchst Du die Version mit 3-Loch-Platte.


----------



## AntonG (30. Mai 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Also Lenker und Vorbau sind nicht extrem schwer.


Habe gerade auch festgestellt. Eine Carbonvorbau von Ali (50mm) ist angeblich 120g, Carbonlenker (580mm) angeblich 100g. Gekürzt wird man wohl auf die gleiche 200g kommen.




LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Beim Steuersatz geht es eher um die Qualität, Gewichtsunterschiede sind nicht so enorm.


Gut, dann bleibt er erstmal unten auf der Prioritätsliste. 
Qualität, oder doch Optik? Die meisten hier scheinen doch die vermutlich stärker belastete Schwinge plastik-gelagert zu lassen 



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Bei den Felgen hast du überhaupt keine Auswahl. Ausser Carbon von Ali.


Wie wäre es mit diesen?
http://s.aliexpress.com/jM3EvEfm
sema alloy color rim 12inch 203 balance bicycle cheap rims 30mm width 20 hole red black orange pink blue 



LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Ich habe durch die ganzen Umbauten bisher 700g gespart.


Wow...
Die beide Naben = -280g, 20 Speichen vermutlich -20g
-30g Sattelklemme, -50g Reifen, Lack auch evtl etwas... Wo sind denn die weitere 200-300g? Ausgefräst? Bin auf deine Zahlen gespannt!


----------



## CrossX (30. Mai 2017)

Über einen Carbonlenker hätte ich auch erst nach gedacht. Nachdem ich gesehen habe, wie die kleinen mit den Bikes rumheizen, bin ich davon wieder ab. Lohnt sich für die paar Gramm gegenüber Alu nicht
580mm ist übrigens viel zu breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntonG (30. Mai 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> 580mm ist übrigens viel zu breit


Ist klar, schmäler habe ich aber fürs kleine Geld nicht gesehen, und hätte dann gekürzt. Aber ich lasse den Lenker wohl erstmal gut sein.


----------



## AntonG (30. Mai 2017)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> @AntonG
> Ich hab M6-Blindnietmuttern aus Alu von Conrad benutzt:
> Zum Einsetzen brauchst Du auch eine Blindnietmutternzange.
> Dazu dann M6-Cantisockel von BrakeStuff ... Für V-Brakes brauchst Du die Version mit 3-Loch-Platte.


Danke für deine Infos! Schaue dann mal bei Conrad nach. Ohne Zange geht es übrigens auch, wenn man dem Youtube und Google glaubt. Muss mal probieren. Die Platten und Sockel sind klar.

Was ich mir noch überlegt habe, wie gut man auch die M8-Sockel nehmen kann. Sie gibt es farbig aus Alu auf Ali. Für die Nietmutter bräuchte man dann 11mm Loch statt 9mm. Die Schwinge ist an dieser Stelle zwar auf Druck belastet, trotzdem bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher.

Ansonsten die Frage zu dem Bremsgriff - ab welchen Alter kam deine kleine damit zurecht? Also mit der Größe davon.


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. Mai 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> Ansonsten die Frage zu dem Bremsgriff - ab welchen Altr kam deine kleine damit zurecht? Also mit der Größe davon.



Sie war ziemlich genau 2,5 Jahre. Den Hebel kann man ziemlich nah an den Lenker stellen.
Und Du hast Recht, theoretisch sollte man die Niete auch mit ner Schraube setzen können.


----------



## Surtre (30. Mai 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Beim Steuersatz geht es eher um die Qualität, Gewichtsunterschiede sind nicht so enorm.


Bei unserem alten Jumper war noch ein Steuersatz mit Stahlschalen verbaut, der Tausch hat sich auch im Gewicht bemerkbar gemacht.



schneller Emil schrieb:


> Du könntest die Gewichte mit Fotos in die Gewichtsdatenbank stellen


Ein paar Teile sind auch schon angelegt:
https://gewichte.mtb-news.de/search?q=kokua


----------



## AntonG (30. Mai 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Bei unserem alten Jumper war noch ein Steuersatz mit Stahlschalen verbaut, der Tausch hat sich auch im Gewicht bemerkbar gemacht.


Das Bild im Gewichtsdatenbank sieht ziemlich nach meinem aus. Kann ich den Steuersatz wieder einbauen, falls ich es ohne Spezialwerkzeug rausnehme? (Schraubendreher+Hammer) Kann man die Größe nachmessen, ohne das Ding auszubauen?


----------



## Surtre (30. Mai 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> Das Bild im Gewichtsdatenbank sieht ziemlich nach meinem aus. Kann ich den Steuersatz wieder einbauen, falls ich es ohne Spezialwerkzeug rausnehme? (Schraubendreher+Hammer) Kann man die Größe nachmessen, ohne das Ding auszubauen?


Wenn der Steuersatz nach dem Ausbau noch i.O. ist, kannst Du ihn wieder einbauen. (Lohnt sich mmn nicht.) Statt eines Schraubendrehers lieber das Steuerrohr erwärmen und ein schmales Stück Holz oder Aluminiumrundmaterial benutzen.
Nachmessen musst Du nichts, es ist ein EC34|28,6 - EC34|30 -Steuersatz verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntonG (30. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Tipps!



Surtre schrieb:


> Nachmessen musst Du nichts, es ist ein EC34|28,6 - EC34|30 -Steuersatz verbaut.


Wie ist es dann damit?


Dirty_Scott schrieb:


> bei mir ist es jedenfalls EC34/28.6 oben unten


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. Mai 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps!
> 
> 
> Wie ist es dann damit?


Gibt es das überhaupt? EC34/28,6 bei normaler 1 1/8 Gabel ergibt doch EC34/30 unten. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Diman (30. Mai 2017)

Da ist ein klassischer 1 1/8 Ahead Steuersatz verbaut unten EC34/30.


----------



## CrossX (30. Mai 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> Ist klar, schmäler habe ich aber fürs kleine Geld nicht gesehen, und hätte dann gekürzt. Aber ich lasse den Lenker wohl erstmal gut sein.


Falls du doch noch einen günstigen schmalen Lenker suchst, hier gibt es 460mm breit. 
http://s.aliexpress.com/UVB3Mfuy


----------



## trolliver (31. Mai 2017)

Diese ganzen China-Carbon Lenker... traut ihr denen? Hat mal jemand einen Bruchtest damit gemacht? Von einem Dauerbelastungstest ganz zu schweigen...

Bei 'ner Sattelstütze habe ich kein Problem. Bricht die, kann ich es vielleicht auch noch abfangen, sonst aua. Aber Lenker? Maximal aua - im günstigen Fall!


----------



## AntonG (31. Mai 2017)

trolliver schrieb:


> Diese ganzen China-Carbon Lenker... traut ihr denen? Hat mal jemand einen Bruchtest damit gemacht? Von einem Dauerbelastungstest ganz zu schweigen...


Ja gut, wir reden hier vom Laufrad für 2-5 Jährige und nicht von einer DH Maschine. Da würde man wohl auch nicht Rahmen ausfräsen oder Scheibenbremsen auf selbstgebastelte Adapter mit 3 Schrauben montieren.


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Mai 2017)

Ein bisschen offtopic:
Muss man bei den Bestellungen bei Ali auf was aufpassen?
Vertrauenswürdige Händler , Versand, Zoll usw?
Danke!


----------



## CrossX (31. Mai 2017)

Bei mir ist bis jetzt alles mehr oder weniger schnell ohne Zoll oder sonst was angekommen. Waren aber auch immer nur Kleinteile bis maximal 25 Euro. Wenn du bei einem Händler mehrere Sachen bestellen willst, mach alles einzeln. Kleine Pakete rutschen schneller durch den Zoll als Sammelbestellungen.


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Mai 2017)

Hast du eine Ahnung, ab wann man aus China Zoll bezahlt?


----------



## schneller Emil (31. Mai 2017)

Hat sich erledigt. Ab 150 Euro.
Allerdings ist  ab 22 Euro  einfuhrumsatzsteuer zu bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (31. Mai 2017)

Hab mal was von 18 Euro gelesen, steht auch irgendwo hier im Forum. Die Chinesen schreiben aber eh drauf was ihnen gerade passt. Auf meinem Sattel für 25 Euro stand auch 12 Euro oder so drauf und ging deshalb einfach so durch. Meine Lampe für um die 45 Euro war auch ohne Zoll. Das ist allerdings schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## AntonG (1. Juni 2017)

So, jetzt habe ich zwei von diesen Felgen bestellt: http://s.aliexpress.com/jM3EvEfm
Mal schauen, was da ankommt. 

Einfach zur Info, falls jemand noch sich dafür interessiert. Nach Verkäuferangaben gibt es zwei breiten, obwohl nur 30mm in der Artikelbeschreibung steht. 25mm soll 132g wiegen, 30mm wäre 155g. ERD = 186mm. "gold/red/black/blue" sind eloxiert. "pink/orange" - keine Ahnung. Hab gefragt, um eloxiertes Gelb zu bekommen.


----------



## KIV (1. Juni 2017)

Fertig renoviert und schon verschenkt...
..


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Juni 2017)

Verdammt, warum hatte ich die Felgen nicht gesehen? Ich weiß das einbaumaß grad nicht, aber von EarlyRider gibt's jetzt auch 12" kompletträder einzeln zu kaufen, liegen bei 35€ das Stück. In ganz schwarz, mit Rillenkugellagern und mit Linsenkopfschrauben zu befestigen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (13. Juni 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich zwei von diesen Felgen bestellt: http://s.aliexpress.com/jM3EvEfm
> Mal schauen, was da ankommt.
> 
> Einfach zur Info, falls jemand noch sich dafür interessiert. Nach Verkäuferangaben gibt es zwei breiten, obwohl nur 30mm in der Artikelbeschreibung steht. 25mm soll 132g wiegen, 30mm wäre 155g. ERD = 186mm. "gold/red/black/blue" sind eloxiert. "pink/orange" - keine Ahnung. Hab gefragt, um eloxiertes Gelb zu bekommen.


Wäre super, wenn du nach Erhalt der Felgen noch mal ne Info zu Qualität. etc... geben könntest.


----------



## AntonG (13. Juni 2017)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Wäre super, wenn du nach Erhalt der Felgen noch mal ne Info zu Qualität. etc... geben könntest.


Ja, klar. Mache ich. Der Verkäufer ist aber bissl seltsam.

In der Beschreibung steht: "Breite 30mm, 2 Farben lackiert, 4 Farben eloxiert". Auf anfrage zu den Farben erwähnt er von alleine noch 25mm, das leichter sein soll (25mm=132g, 30mm=155g). ERD angeblich 186mm.

Ok, bestelle 25mm eloxiert. Nein, eloxierte gibt doch nur in 30mm. Dafür 25mm gibt es passend lackiert. Gewicht lackiert/unlackiert soll 138/132g sein. ERD inzwischen 188mm. Na gut, dann bitte gold lackiert. 4 Tage später bekomme ich das Bild wie im Anhang mit dem Titel "Painting finish". Alle Achtung auf die Finger! "Don't worry. The paint is high guality".

Und die Aufwand für nicht mal 8€/Felge inkl. Versand... Bin schon selber gespannt was da ankommt. Ist erst seit 2 Tagen unterwegs.


----------



## Kwietsch (13. Juni 2017)

Kurze Rückmeldung:
Unsere Maus hat das Jumper etwa 1 Jahr nahezu verschmäht, nur um jetzt (gerade 3 geworden) damit zu ballern wie wahnsinnig. Der erste Blackjack hat schon Bremsplatten,  soviel zur Mär vom Unsinn einer Bremse ;-) 

Ich beobachte hier weiter, da kam noch ein Patenkind zur Welt das bald 1 Jahr alt wird...


----------



## KIV (13. Juni 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> Na gut, dann bitte gold lackiert. 4 Tage später bekomme ich das Bild wie im Anhang mit dem Titel "Painting finish". Alle Achtung auf die Finger! "Don't worry. The paint is high guality".
> 
> Und die Aufwand für nicht mal 8€/Felge inkl. Versand... Bin schon selber gespannt was da ankommt. Ist erst seit 2 Tagen unterwegs.



Offensichtlich machen die da nebenbei auch Maniküre..!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (19. Juni 2017)

Für die Nichte meiner Schwester möchte ich unsern Jumper renovieren den meine beiden Töchter artgerecht bewegt haben und der deshalb etwas mitgenommen aussieht.

Wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe werden auf der Kokua HP http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...ries/Ersatzteile/Ersatzteile_LIKEaBIKE_jumper zwar keine Jumper Ersatzteile angeführt, wenn man ihnen eine E-mail schreibt wird einem aber geholfen?

Unter anderem ist der Kokua Bremshebel defekt, wieder den Originalen nehmen, diesen https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content...cklink=108||240,245|152951||58::18685:1|||||| oder kennt ihr noch weitere Alternativen für kleine Hände?



KIV schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 610270
> 
> Fertig renoviert und schon verschenkt...
> ..



Ein Detailfoto von den Bohrungen für den innenverlegten Zug hast du nicht zufällig gemacht, oder.
Welchen Ø hast du gebohrt bzw. hast du auch eine Gummitülle montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2017)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Wenn ich das hier richtig gelesen habe werden auf der Kokua HP http://www.kokua-shop.com/epages/62...ries/Ersatzteile/Ersatzteile_LIKEaBIKE_jumper zwar keine Jumper Ersatzteile angeführt, wenn man ihnen eine E-mail schreibt wird einem aber geholfen?
> 
> Unter anderem ist der Kokua Bremshebel defekt, wieder den Originalen nehmen, diesen https://www.bike24.at/1.php?content=8;product=128071;menu=1000,2,116;pgc[58][18685]=1;backlink=108||240,245|152951||58::18685:1|||||| oder kennt ihr noch weitere Alternativen für kleine Hände?
> 
> ...



Ja, Ersatzteile gibt's dort wirklich günstig. Vermutlich kann man aus den Teilen den Jumper fast billiger selber bauen. 

Leider hab ich keine Detailfotos von den Kabeldurchführungen. Ich habe einfach schräg gebohrt, langsam erst gerade mit dünnen Bohrern und zuletzt ca. 5.5mm.
Einen Schutz/Tülle hab ich weggelassen, kann ich später noch machen. Erstmal finde ich es so hübscher und vermutlich hält die Hülle auch eine ganze Weile. Nachrüsten würde ich wohl mit Schrumpfschlauch, da schräge Tüllen große Langlöcher erfordern. Mit geraden Tüllen steht der Bremszug im 90Grad-Winkel vom Rahmen ab. Das sieht mE nicht schön aus und steht u.a. am Hinterbau dem Fuß im Weg.

Bilder reiche ich nach, am Ende musste es schnell gehen...


----------



## KIV (20. Juni 2017)

Hab noch halbwegs passable Detail-Bilder 

 

 aus anderen Fotos herausgeschnitten...
Auf Farbechtheit konnte ich dabei keine Rücksicht nehmen. Das obere Bild ist näher dran, 'Grello' von Fat Chance war die Vorlage und ist gut getroffen. Ich brauchte ja ein Muster für mein eigenes Projekt...


----------



## tellaNu (20. Juni 2017)

Ursprünglich wollte ich meinem Junior ein Laufrad aus Holz kaufen. Aber nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe, muss ich die Pläne nochmals überdenken. Kann mir vorstellen, dass der Thread die Beliebtheit dieses Modells gut gesteigert hat!


----------



## schwarzerRitter (20. Juni 2017)

Danke KIV! 

E-mail an Kokua D ist raus.

Farbe wird bei uns RAL6018 (gelbgrün), Elastomer und Griffe in orange.
Welchen Bremsgriff hast du verbaut?
bzw sind das V-Brake Bremsbeläge in Standardlänge 70mm, oder sind die zu lange für die 12" Felgen?

Das mit den Canti Sockeln würde mich schon reizen, aber ganz verstanden habe ich es noch nicht wie du das gemacht hast (deshalb bin ich momentan noch an der Variante mit dem Winkel unter der Schwinge für die originale U-Brake)
Löcher durch die Schwinge bohren, oben M6 Gewindenieten rein nehme ich an.
Aber was sind das für Platten/Scheiben oben und unten und sind die angeschweißt?


----------



## zr0wrk (20. Juni 2017)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Das mit den Canti Sockeln würde mich schon reizen, aber ganz verstanden habe ich es noch nicht wie du das gemacht hast (...) Löcher durch die Schwinge bohren, oben M6 Gewindenieten rein nehme ich an.
> Aber was sind das für Platten/Scheiben oben und unten und sind die angeschweißt?


Guckstu hier.


----------



## KIV (20. Juni 2017)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Danke KIV!
> 
> E-mail an Kokua D ist raus.
> 
> ...



Das sind Kinder-BMX-Bremshebel, ich meine von Salt.
Die Bremskörper sind Mini-V-Brakes von Tektro, bei denen ich die Beläge mit der Trennscheibe vom Dremel etwas gekürzt habe.
Die Bremssockel könnten noch etwas näher an die Nabe, nach hinten montiert werden.

VG, Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (20. Juni 2017)

schwarzerRitter schrieb:


> Danke KIV!
> bzw sind das V-Brake Bremsbeläge in Standardlänge 70mm, oder sind die zu lange für die 12" Felgen?


Am 12" und 16"-Fahrrad habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit RR-Cartridge-Belägen bzgl. der Passform auf der Felge gemacht.


----------



## nadine09 (21. Juni 2017)

Hallo, hat zufällig von den Kokua Pimp Vati's noch jemand einen original Laufradsatz über? Vielleicht sogar mit Schwalbe Big Apple Bereifung? Ich würde mich über eine pm freuen [emoji4].


----------



## CrossX (21. Juni 2017)

Ich suche noch eine Bremse fürs Hinterrad. Wollte eigentlich die originale nach hinten bauen, aber weil ich mein Kokua gebraucht gekauft habe, war die nicht dabei. Umbau auf Scheibe oder Cantibremse ist mir zu umständlich. Hier haben doch sicher noch einige die originale Bremse in der Restekiste?


----------



## KIV (21. Juni 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ich suche noch eine Bremse fürs Hinterrad. Wollte eigentlich die originale nach hinten bauen, aber weil ich mein Kokua gebraucht gekauft habe, war die nicht dabei. Umbau auf Scheibe oder Cantibremse ist mir zu umständlich. Hier haben doch sicher noch einige die originale Bremse in der Restekiste?



Die Bremse ist original gar nicht mit dabei, sondern wird als Zubehör separat verkauft. Kannst aber jede mittelgroße Seitenzugbremse mit nem kleinen Bremsgriff montieren.


----------



## CrossX (21. Juni 2017)

Ah ok. Dachte immer, das wäre Standardzubehör. Dann gucke ich mal nach einer schönen schwarzen


----------



## KIV (21. Juni 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ah ok. Dachte immer, das wäre Standardzubehör. Dann gucke ich mal nach einer schönen schwarzen


https://www.bmx-laden.de/Odyssey-1999-BMX-Bremsenset-mit-Hebel-schwarz

Da ist meines Wissens auch schon ein kindgerechter Hebel dabei.


----------



## AntonG (29. Juni 2017)

Solange ich auf die Naben und Felgen warte, kamen schon mal die Black Jacks auf die Räder - es wird fleißig gefahren. Ich habe mir auch etwas Gedanken über die Bremse gemacht. Sie kommt auf jeden Fall hinten, mit der Aufnahme so wie hier. Habe schon die Gewindenieten sowie Cantisockel dafür. Jetzt habe ich zwei Optionen:

1. Ich habe von ebay eine HS33 günstig bekommen, eigentlich extra dafür. Mir hat die Idee mit geringem Kraftaufwand gut gefallen. Ich müsste da die Leitung natürlich kürzen, mein Entlüftungskit ist aber für DOT (Avid/Formula). Außerdem ist das Ding entgegen Versprechen des Verkäufers recht häßlich - zerkratzt, eine von der Befestigungsschellen nachträglich in irgendwas lackiert. Alles lösbar, aber eher aufwändig.

2. Lochplatte von Brakestuff holen, und V-Brakes montieren. Ich hätte in der Restekiste LX Bremsen (mit Parallelogramm, eher schwer), und Avid FR-5 Hebel (falls man sie nah genug bringt). Wenns grundsätzlich passt, kann man dann auch günstig durch Tektro Mini-V oder china-Litepro (ali) ersetzen. Kleinere Hebel hätte man sonst mit Tektro 510.

Welche Option hört sich vernünftiger? In beiden Fällen wollte ich den Bremszug/-Schlauch im Rahmen drin verlegen. Ich habe eigentlich zu 1 tendiert, bin mir jetzt aber nicht sicher ob das Nutzen den Aufwand rechtfertigt. Vielleicht ist 2 doch sinnvoller, und die HS33 kommt mal aufs nächste Rad. Bin jetzt auf eure Tipps gespannt! Übersehe ich da vielleicht was?


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. Juni 2017)

Kleiner Tipp dazu aus dem Nutzungsalltag mit der HS33. Verleg die nach unten an der Schwinge, dann bleibt oben mehr Platz für die Füße. Bei meiner Kleinen passt es noch, aber nur mit Griptape, ohne rutschen ihre Füße von der Schwinge. Oder verbau keinen Booster und kürz die Verbindungsleitung zwischen den Bremskolben aufs Minimum.
Und wenn Du die HS33 nimmst, dann besorg Dir (welches Baujahr ist die denn) einen etwas längeren M4-Gewindestift mit Innensechskant. Somit kannst Du den originalen ersetzen und bringst den Hebel noch näher an den Lenker.
Ein weiterer Vorteil der HS33 ist übrigens, dass die Bremsbeläge so kurz sind und gut zu den Felgen passen. Und wenn die Bremse befüllt und dicht ist, dann musst Du theoretisch gar nicht entlüften, wenn Du nur die Leitung kürzt.


----------



## AntonG (1. Juli 2017)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp dazu aus dem Nutzungsalltag mit der HS33. Verleg die nach unten an der Schwinge, dann bleibt oben mehr Platz für die Füße.


Danke für den Tipp! Ich hätte da aber zwei Bedenken. Erstens, stört die unten platzierte Bremse nicht beim Laufen? Noch wichtiger, für die Nietmutter muss man ja ein relativ großes Loch bohren, was ja eine Schwachstelle ist. Die Oberseite von der Schwinge wird ja zusammengedruckt, die Unterseite gedehnt. Ich schätze mal, dass die Druckbelastung unkritischer ist. Es sind zwar Kleinkinder die das fahren, eine beschädigte Schwinge war hier trotzdem schon vor einigen Seiten.



Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Oder verbau keinen Booster und kürz die Verbindungsleitung zwischen den Bremskolben aufs Minimum.


Das würde doch gut damit gehen, oder? So wie hier, nur halt mit Nietmütter. Die Schrauben müssen dann aber M5 sein, oder?



Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die HS33 nimmst, dann besorg Dir (welches Baujahr ist die denn) einen etwas längeren M4-Gewindestift mit Innensechskant. Somit kannst Du den originalen ersetzen und bringst den Hebel noch näher an den Lenker.


Sieht ähnlich aus wie deine, nur blau. Gewindestift ist schon auf der einkaufsliste, falls es HS33 wird. 



Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Und wenn die Bremse befüllt und dicht ist, dann musst Du theoretisch gar nicht entlüften, wenn Du nur die Leitung kürzt.


Kannst du das bitte genauer erklären? Ich sehe nicht wie man die Leitungen durchtrennt und durch das Rahmen fädelt ohne danach zu entlüften. Ansonsten, brauche ich was außer neuen Oliven zum Kürzen?


Vom Bedienung her, ist denn die unterschied zw. Mini-V und HS33 groß? Hatte selber keine Maguras.


----------



## AntonG (3. Juli 2017)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Und wenn Du die HS33 nimmst... (welches Baujahr ist die denn)


Soll eine Version vor 2005 sein, nehme ich mal an. Optisch wie deine. Sieht für mich leider so aus, dass da etwas fehlt oder falsch eingebaut war. Alles was ich drin hatte ist aufm Bild. Die Druckpunkteinstellung stellt nämlich nichts ein. Wäre toll, eine Zeichnung zu finden. Oder könntest du vielleicht schauen wie dein Bremshebel von Innen ausschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bademeisterpaul (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

der Jumper für meinen Junior ist jetzt endlich fertig, Mittwoch ist 2. Geburtstag, da bin ich gespannt wie er ankommt.
Umgebaut sind:
Laufräder mit China-Naben, Schwalbe BlackJacks und gekürzten Leichtbauschläuchen, Carbonlenker und KCNC-Vorbau, Acros Steuersatz, Neulack nach Vorbild Papas Bike, Cantisockel angeschweißt und Zug für China-Mini V-Brake nach Möglichkeit aufgeräumt ("Fußraste"), Schwinge Kugelgelagert, etc. ...


























Schöne Grüße,
Timo


----------



## CrossX (3. Juli 2017)

Sehr schick geworden. Was wiegt das Bike? 
Kleiner Kritikpunkt ist für Bremsleitung. Dadurch ist nur noch sehr wenig Platz für die Füße vorhanden.


----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2017)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> der Jumper für meinen Junior ist jetzt endlich fertig, Mittwoch ist 2. Geburtstag, da bin ich gespannt wie er ankommt.
> Umgebaut sind:
> ...



Super Bike, man sieht die Liebe ins Detail.
Was sind das denn für Bremshebel? Sind die SNAIL V-brakes üeber Ali zu empfehlen?


----------



## bademeisterpaul (3. Juli 2017)

Ja, Danke.

Bremshebel sind Salt Junior (BMX). Die Mini-Vs sind tatsächlich recht gut verarbeitet, spielfrei, leicht und für 14€ inkl. Porto unter verschiedenen Labels zu haben. Versand hat bei mir grad mal 2 Wochen gedauert. Klare Empfehlung!
Einzig die Dosierbarkeit macht mir leicht sorgen. Ich hab die Befürchtung, dass wohl des Öfteren mal das HR blockieren wird. Das wird aber wahrscheinlich auch an den Koolstop-Vans Brems"schuhen" liegen.
Ich werde berichten sobald der kurze die Bremse entdeckt


----------



## Jobike (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, welche Dimension der O-Ring der Lenkerbegrenzung hat?
Unsere Ring ist kaputt gegangen und ich möcht den gerne ersetzen.
Beim Hersteller kann man den nachbestellen, aber mit Versand ist das nicht mehr wirklich günstig.
Wenn ich das genau Maß hab, dann kann ich auch sonst (Baumarkt, etc.) schauen.

Danke.
Jo


----------



## bademeisterpaul (3. Juli 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sehr schick geworden. Was wiegt das Bike?
> Kleiner Kritikpunkt ist für Bremsleitung. Dadurch ist nur noch sehr wenig Platz für die Füße vorhanden.



3,13kg.
Die Bremsleitung habe ich bewußt, aus eben diesem Grund so verlegt und extra dafür die Platte im Hinterbau durchbohrt sowie die Pipe etwas enger gebogen. Das schafft maximal Platz. Die einzige weitere Alternative, den Zug unterhalb des "Tretlagergehäuses" und dann durch die Bohrung zu verlegen gefiel mir einfach nicht.


----------



## bademeisterpaul (3. Juli 2017)

Jobike schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, welche Dimension der O-Ring der Lenkerbegrenzung hat?
> Unsere Ring ist kaputt gegangen und ich möcht den gerne ersetzen.
> ...



Innendurchmesser 16mm, Schnurstärke 8mm

Hier nochmal der Kleine mit dem Großen;-)


----------



## joglo (3. Juli 2017)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> Innendurchmesser 16mm, Schnurstärke 8mm
> 
> Hier nochmal der Kleine mit dem Großen;-)


och süüßßß ;-)


----------



## der_lockere (3. Juli 2017)

bademeisterpaul schrieb:


> Innendurchmesser 16mm, Schnurstärke 8mm
> 
> Hier nochmal der Kleine mit dem Großen;-)


schönes Pärchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AntonG (7. Juli 2017)

Bei mir sind heute die Felgen angekommen. Ca.5 Wochen nach der Bestellung, ca. 4 Wochen nach dem Versand. 

Sehen für mich ganz in Ordnung aus. Man findet schon Gründe zu meckern wenn man will, aber insgesamt für diesen Preis einfach top! Rund sind sie, optisch passt alles, Gewichtsangabe stimmt, Maße fast. 

Die Abmessungen kommen noch, derweil ein Paar Bilder.


----------



## rosti1809 (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

bin auch gerade dabei einen Jumper für meinen Kleinen aufzubauen. Eigentlich war nur ein neuer Anstrich geplant, aber irgendwo musste der günstige Preis bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen ja herkommen. Seis drum...
Die Elosix Naben habe ich bei Aliexpress gefunden, aber jetzt muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen. Welche Achse verwende ich denn da am besten? Ein vollständiger Schnellspanner ist wohl nicht sinnvoll. Außerdem finde ich die Möglichkeit mit den Plastikkappen ganz nett. Ist zwar optisch nicht die Welt, aber ich bin mittlerweile vorsichtig mit Eloxal an stark beanspruchten Stellen. Gibt es da eine fertige Lösung, oder läuft es auf eine selbst gebastelte Achse hinaus?`

Danke!


----------



## AntonG (20. Juli 2017)

rosti1809 schrieb:


> Welche Achse verwende ich denn da am besten?


Wegen der geringen Gabel-/Nabenbreite kommt man nicht an Kürzen vorbei. Die meisten hier, denke ich, haben Schraubachsen genommen. Ich habe diese in silber, die Farbe wird sowieso beim ersten Hinlegen abgekratzt. 

Bin immer noch dabei, die Räder zu bauen. Inzwischen alle Komponenten da, in richtiger Größe (hoffentlich), nur nicht zusammen.


----------



## NoxFranky (20. Juli 2017)

Ich hatte mich für die günstigere Variante entschieden, da ist dann auch ein umfallen nicht so schmerzlich.
https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?cPath=543&products_id=9264

Die Schwingenachsen ist jetzt eine aus Aluminium mal sehen wie schnell sich die Schwinge da ein arbeitet, wenn doch lass ich mir schöne Kunststoff-Buchsen fräsen. Zusätzlich haben Gabel und Schwinge auch noch etwas Farbe gesehen und am Wochenende ist feierliche Übergabe.


----------



## sensiminded (20. Juli 2017)

Also wer sich eine Magura anbaut sollte doch gleich darüber nachdenken dafür eine vier Punkt Aufnahme anzuschweißen. Mit dern ganzen Canti Sockel Adapter ist das doch nicht schick. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 77286 (23. Juli 2017)

Ich hab jetzt mal meinen Adapter fertig. Muss aber noch eine 140er Bremsscheibe drauf und dann muss ich schauen wie ich den SLX Sattel dran bekomme. Der Schnellspanner wird auch noch getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77286 (23. Juli 2017)

Wenn jemand die original Kokua Bremse mit selbst gebauten Adapter für hinten möchte, kann er sich gerne melden.


----------



## Rofi (27. Juli 2017)

Hallo!

Ich bin Tamás aus Ungarn. Nach der Geburt meiner Tochter habe ich diesen Thread (Topik) gefunden, und kurz danach hat Paradox seinen eigenen Kokua Jumper vorgestellt. Dann habe ich beschlossen, dass ich auch ein Fahrrad machen muss, wie ein glücklicher Vater und begeisterter Radfahrer. Es wurde mehr Wert auf Design als auf Gewicht gelegt, so wurde dieses Fahrrad nicht leichter als das Original. Die Fertigstellung hat sich ziemlich verzögert, aber endlich ist es fertig. Ich möchte es euch hier vorstellen!
Nach dem Erwerb des Fabrikmodells habe ich die Komponenten nacheinander hergerichtet.
Der Rahmen: Nach der Entfernung des Lacks, habe ich es selbst poliert. Die Beschriftungen wurden mit Laser graviert.
Der Stützpunkt hat eine Lagerung bekommen, dann habe ich den Platz des Bremszugs gebohrt. Es hat auch ein graviertes Zeichen in Aluminium bekommen.
Gabelkette: Das Fahrrad hat PM Scheibenbremsenadapter bekommen, in den wurde  auch Bremszug gebohrt. Es wurde mit der Farbe Honda Jazz rosa bemalt.
Gabel: ich habe eine beschädigte CX full Carbon-Gabel gekauft. Ich habe es  nach der Länge vom Fabrik Gabeln verkürzt und darin Aluminiumblöcke verleimt.
Anstatt der Bremsstifte wurden zwei LED-Lampen installiert, die ein Schwingungssensor in dem Gabelhals ein- und ausschalten kann und das Timing (die Zeitsteuerung) ist von einem „blinkenden Ball“ geregelt. Die Stromquelle sind drei AAA-Batterien, auch in dem Gabelhals.
Vorderrad: der Nabenkörper ist ein lackierter Gabelhals, in dem Aluminiumdurchführungen sind, die die Lagerung halten. Die Achse ist aus Aluminium mit Shimano Schnellspanner. Die Speichen liegen radial, mit SAPIM Speichen in rotem Aluminium. Ich habe den originalen Kokua Rand nur poliert.
Hinterrad: der Nabenkörper ist aus einem alten Stück polierten Marzocchi. Es hat Lagerungen, eine Aluminiumachse und Shimano Schnellspanner bekommen. Den Rotor von der Scheibenbremse hält ein Stern aus dem alten Gehirn, was genau angepasst und dann mit Schrauben befestigt wurde. Die Sapim Speichen liegen radial, wieder mit roten Speichenmutter in Aluminium. Ich habe den originalen Rand nur poliert.
Bremse: XT M785 Bremshebel wurde nicht verändert, nur ein wenig näher gestellt, damit meine Tochter bequemer erreichen kann.

Video von der Herstellung und Lampe: 




Teilenliste:

Rahmen: Kopfabzeichen, entlackt, poliert, Industrielager
Hinterbau: PM Discmontage angeschweißt, Löcher für integrierte Leitung, neu lackiert (Honda Jazz Pink)
Gabel: Verkürzt, carbon (carbon Gabelschaft), entlackt, neu Lackiert, integriert Beleuchtung (automatisch on-off)
VR Nabe: Custom made carbon Tube, Industrielager, Aluminium Achse, radial Speichen, neu lackiert
HR Nabe: Custom made aluminium Tube, Industrielager, Aluminium Achse, 5 Arm Disc Adapter, verpresst, geklebt, verschraubt, radial asysmetrisch Speichen, neu lackiert
Nippel: Rot Alu
Speichen: Sapim Custom schwarz
Felgen: Kokua, poliert
Felgenband: Schwalbe
Reifen: Schwalbe , Big Apple 12”
Schnellspanner: Shimano
Steuersatz: Chris King (original)
A-head Kappe: 5g alu
Spacer: Carbon 5mm
Lenker: Carbon, neu Lackiert
Vorbau: KCNC Flyride 50mm
Bremse: Shimano XT M785
Bremsscheibe: Hope Floating 140mm
Griffe: Hard Ride Design pink
Sattelstütze: Kokua
Sattel: Kokua

Gewicht: 3420g (ohne Batterie)


----------



## Rofi (27. Juli 2017)




----------



## KIV (27. Juli 2017)

Great job, man..! The little girl will for sure be very happy with this cool bike!
And the light-gimmick seems to be huge fun for daddy, too...


----------



## giant_r (27. Juli 2017)

einfach schön das teil, klasse.
euch viel spass damit.


----------



## spümco (28. Juli 2017)

Alter Schwede, geiles Gerät


----------



## Milan0 (28. Juli 2017)

Pornös


----------



## Surtre (28. Juli 2017)

Die Gabel ist schick.  Was wiegt sie ohne Beleuchtung?


----------



## der_lockere (28. Juli 2017)

Hut ab! Wirklich ein absolut gelungener Aufbau mit extrem viel Liebe zum Detail!


----------



## KIV (28. Juli 2017)

spümco schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, geiles Gerät





Milan0 schrieb:


> Pornös



Bin gespannt, was der Google-Übersetzer für @Rofi daraus macht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (28. Juli 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was der Google-Übersetzer für @Rofi daraus macht...



Régi svéd, Horny UNIT 

Pornos


----------



## Rofi (28. Juli 2017)

Surtre schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist schick.  Was wiegt sie ohne Beleuchtung?



Das Beleuchtung Gewicht (2stück LED, 1stück Sensor, 1stück Timer, ~60cm 
Draht, 1stück Batterie Halter) max. 20g, 3stück AAA Batterie 34g 


Vielen Dank für die "Glückwünsche"! 



KIV schrieb:


> Bin gespannt, was der Google-Übersetzer für @Rofi daraus macht...



Google die Freund! 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alter_Schwede_(Redewendung) 
 Pornös


----------



## CrossX (13. August 2017)

Heute beim Umbau auf eine Hinterradbremse ist ein kleines Problem aufgetreten. Ich habe die original Kokua Bremse verbaut (Qualität unter aller Sau im Vergleich zum Rest des Bikes) [emoji34]
Zu allem Übel ist die Bremse leider etwas zu breit und meine Kleine stößt beim fahren mit den Waden dran. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Eine V-Brake ist ja auch nicht sonderlich schmaler und ich habe hier schon einige Umbauten mit Originalbremse gesehen


----------



## KIV (14. August 2017)

Gibt es Bilder vom Problem? Ohne sind sind Tipps nur sehr unkonkret zu geben...
Wir haben die Originalbremse damals auch gekauft (aber wie vorgesehen vorne montiert). Ich finde speziell den Bremskörper durchaus dem Preis angemessen. Hat sich da was geändert..?
Du kannst evtl flachere Bremsbeläge verbauen, dadurch geht die Bremse insgesamt etwas enger zusammen. Allerdings schließt die Bremse ja quasi ringförmig und der seitliche Zuganschlag kommt ggf weiter raus.
Dann evtl andersrum und dickere Beläge montieren.
V-brakes stehen definitiv nicht so weit raus, sondern parallel zu den Streben der Schwinge. Hast Du da vllt an Cantis gedacht..?


----------



## CrossX (14. August 2017)

Geht nur um den Zughalter. Der steht halt etwas raus auf der linken Seite. Ich hatte gehofft, dass es nicht stört. Aber sie ist mehrmals vorgehauen und hat sich direkt lautstark beschwert. [emoji16]
Ich denke, das Problem wird bei jeder Seitenzugbremse bestehen. 
Ich hatte gehofft, den Einbaub von Cantisockeln für eine V-Brake sparen zu können. Oder doch direkt Scheibenbremse, aber da muss ich erst in der Restekiste gucken, ob ich was finde wo der Hebel passt.


----------



## CrossX (14. August 2017)

Aber mal was anderes, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Bremse am Vorderrad? Ist zwar sicher am Hinterrad besser, aber im Moment ist einfach keine Zeit für große Umbauaktionen, das Rad wird jeden Tag gefahren.


----------



## cbert80 (20. August 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Heute beim Umbau auf eine Hinterradbremse ist ein kleines Problem aufgetreten. Ich habe die original Kokua Bremse verbaut (Qualität unter aller Sau im Vergleich zum Rest des Bikes) [emoji34]
> Zu allem Übel ist die Bremse leider etwas zu breit und meine Kleine stößt beim fahren mit den Waden dran. Wie habt ihr das gelöst? Eine V-Brake ist ja auch nicht sonderlich schmaler und ich habe hier schon einige Umbauten mit Originalbremse gesehen



 
Ich hab zwar nicht die Kokua Bremse sondern eine Contec Bremse verbaut aber da hab ich auch den Arm gekürzt. Auf dem Bild sieht man noch den Rest vom alten Loch.


----------



## Surtre (24. August 2017)

Ich drängele mich mal dazwischen, hier passt es vermutlich am besten:
Ich habe einen bearbeiteten Elastomer zum Tieferlegen, also für kleinere Fahrende abzugeben.
Sehr wenig gefahren, 5€ plus Versand.


----------



## rakoth (30. August 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Verdammt, warum hatte ich die Felgen nicht gesehen? Ich weiß das einbaumaß grad nicht, aber von EarlyRider gibt's jetzt auch 12" kompletträder einzeln zu kaufen, liegen bei 35€ das Stück. In ganz schwarz, mit Rillenkugellagern und mit Linsenkopfschrauben zu befestigen.



Suche auch gerade nach alternativen Laufrädern für das Jumper (in Schwarz). Wo hast Du die Early Rider gesehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rakoth (30. August 2017)

Möchte einen Jumper Rahmen gerne in Leuchtrot (RAL 3024) pulvern lassen. Hat jemand noch einen Kontakt wo das möglich ist? Bei Gleiss hatte ich angefragt - RAL Leuchtfarben machen sie nicht mehr...


----------



## KIV (30. August 2017)

Fa. Proft in Osnabrück kann ich empfehlen. Habe neongrün dort machen lassen. 
Oder frag mal Herrn Fischer von Pyrobikes nach seinem Pulverer, er hat mir als Sonderfarbe neonorange organisiert.
Knallt beides derbe..!


----------



## rakoth (30. August 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Fa. Proft in Osnabrück kann ich empfehlen. Habe neongrün dort machen lassen.
> Oder frag mal Herrn Fischer von Pyrobikes nach seinem Pulverer, er hat mir als Sonderfarbe neonorange organisiert.
> Knallt beides derbe..!


Top! Danke!


----------



## der_lockere (30. August 2017)

rakoth schrieb:


> Suche auch gerade nach alternativen Laufrädern für das Jumper (in Schwarz). Wo hast Du die Early Rider gesehen?



Frag' mal direkt bei Early Rider an, habe dort auch Auskunft bekommen (wegen dem Carbon Lenker vom Early Rider, war aber leider schon aus  )


----------



## LordLinchpin (30. August 2017)

Hatte ich bei cosmic sports gesehen, musst du dann aber über nen Händler bestellen sofern sie noch was haben.


----------



## rakoth (30. August 2017)

Danke, hab mal angefragt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_lockere (31. August 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Hatte ich bei cosmic sports gesehen, musst du dann aber über nen Händler bestellen sofern sie noch was haben.


Meintest Du die Laufräder oder den Carbon Lenker? Carbon Lenker habe ich jetzt mal einen Schmolke beschnitten. Aber die Carbonstütze in 25.4mm ist noch pending  Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Idee wo man die noch her bekommt? Laut Early Rider war das nur ein Sondermodell.


----------



## KIV (31. August 2017)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Aber die Carbonstütze in 25.4mm ist noch pending  Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Idee wo man die noch her bekommt? Laut Early Rider war das nur ein Sondermodell.


Na das wäre doch was: https://r2-bike.com/MCFK-Sattelstuetze-Carbon-UD-matt-254-mm
Zum Preis von nur zwei Jumpern...


----------



## der_lockere (1. September 2017)

KIV schrieb:


> Na das wäre doch was: https://r2-bike.com/MCFK-Sattelstuetze-Carbon-UD-matt-254-mm
> Zum Preis von nur zwei Jumpern...


Sehr geil, kannte ich noch gar nicht  , aber ja das wird's finanziell leider nicht spielen  
Egal, ich konzentrier mich jetzt mal auf die Adaptierung bzw. Erstellung eines Adapters für die leichten Naben (74mm Einbaubreite Naben --> 84mm Einbaubreite Gabel / Hinterbau) und schau dann mal wo ich lande (laut Liste irgendwo bei 2.7xx gr)


----------



## rakoth (1. September 2017)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Sehr geil, kannte ich noch gar nicht  , aber ja das wird's finanziell leider nicht spielen
> Egal, ich konzentrier mich jetzt mal auf die Adaptierung bzw. Erstellung eines Adapters für die leichten Naben (74mm Einbaubreite Naben --> 84mm Einbaubreite Gabel / Hinterbau) und schau dann mal wo ich lande (laut Liste irgendwo bei 2.7xx gr)



Passen die von Aliexpress nicht? https://goo.gl/h926bF


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. September 2017)

Meinte die Laufräder. Hab von ali eine carbonstütze für den orginalsattel gefunden, der Händler hat viel für stryder tuning, aber auch ein bisschen fürs jumper. Und der orginalsattel ist wirklich leicht.


----------



## LordLinchpin (1. September 2017)

der_lockere schrieb:


> ...und schau dann mal wo ich lande (laut Liste irgendwo bei 2.7xx gr)



Ich bin bei 2807g gelandet, Laufräder sind mit dahon naben und aufgebohrten felgen sehr leicht geworden, hat sehr viel gebracht.  Sind leichter als die carbonfelgen bzw Laufräder von ali. Hätte noch potenzial, aber momentan keine Zeit. Ohne unsummen auszugeben sind 27XXg machbar.


----------



## der_lockere (1. September 2017)

rakoth schrieb:


> Passen die von Aliexpress nicht? https://goo.gl/h926bF


Leider nicht, sind für 10mm Achsenden (HR) und die Naben haben aber 9mm (VR) --> das geht gar nicht weil die Passung um 1mm nicht passt. Hatte ich eh mit bestellt, aber leider eben nicht passend


----------



## der_lockere (1. September 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Meinte die Laufräder. Hab von ali eine carbonstütze für den orginalsattel gefunden, der Händler hat viel für stryder tuning, aber auch ein bisschen fürs jumper. Und der orginalsattel ist wirklich leicht.



Hm, kannst Du mir den Händlerlink vlt. schicken? wäre super  und hast Du einen Vergleich Sattel + Stütze vorher nachher bzw. Sattel / Stütze separat?


----------



## rakoth (1. September 2017)

Hm, schade. Ist ja dann ein ziemlicher krampf wenn man die 84mm Einbaubreite hat...

Bei ali gibts ja leider nicht viele alternativen ausser ganzes Laufrad oder 84mm Nabe für 45$ pro Stück...


----------



## giant_r (1. September 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Meinte die Laufräder. Hab von ali eine carbonstütze für den orginalsattel gefunden, der Händler hat viel für stryder tuning, aber auch ein bisschen fürs jumper. Und der orginalsattel ist wirklich leicht.


kannst du den alihaendler mal verlinken, das mit dem strider tuning interresiert mich.
danke im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (1. September 2017)

Verlinken klappt nicht, guck nach "sema Carbon".

Bilder müsste ich auf meinem Arbeitsrechner haben, müsste alles auch gewogen haben.


----------



## Diman (2. September 2017)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Aber die Carbonstütze in 25.4mm ist noch pending  Hat da jemand vielleicht eine Idee wo man die noch her bekommt?


Ich glaube ich hätte eine im Keller rumliegen. Muss ich schauen.


----------



## der_lockere (2. September 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich hätte eine im Keller rumliegen. Muss ich schauen.


 Waere super wenn du mal schauen koenntest


----------



## der_lockere (2. September 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Verlinken klappt nicht, guck nach "sema Carbon".
> 
> Bilder müsste ich auf meinem Arbeitsrechner haben, müsste alles auch gewogen haben.



Ok, ja von dem die stuetze habe ich gefunden. Frage mich halt nur was die gewichtstechnisch bringt. Beim early rider ist stuetze plus sattel verklebt und wiegt 216gr. Wenn ich jetzt mit der carbonstuetze 20gr sparen wuerde, weiss ich nicht ob es mir das wert ist, wenn es aber deutlich mehr ist waere es super.
Du hattest aber einen Jumpersattel gemeint, oder?


----------



## Diman (3. September 2017)

der_lockere schrieb:


> Waere super wenn du mal schauen koenntest


Klar. Hier ist die


----------



## LordLinchpin (3. September 2017)

Genau, der orginalsattel. Alle anderen waren schwerer oder schmaler und länger.
Ich gucke morgen mal in die Bilder ob ich dir gewichte nennen kann.


----------



## der_lockere (4. September 2017)

Diman schrieb:


> Klar. Hier ist die



Hossa, ich hab' Dir mal ne PM geschrieben.


----------



## LordLinchpin (5. September 2017)

Schlechte Nachrichten: Mein Schmartfon hatte den Geist aufgegeben und nun sind einige Bilder vom Wiegen weg, unter anderem die Stütze. Schade.


----------



## der_lockere (5. September 2017)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachrichten: Mein Schmartfon hatte den Geist aufgegeben und nun sind einige Bilder vom Wiegen weg, unter anderem die Stütze. Schade.



Ack, kein Problem! Lg, S.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fr3shi (19. September 2017)

Fabian Barells Sohn Viktor hat jetzt auch eins  

Link


----------



## KIV (19. September 2017)

Mehr als ein paar Sticker wurde da aber nicht 'customisiert' oder..?!
Ist schick, aber hier gabs ja schon deutlich spannendere Sachen zu bewundern...


----------



## LordLinchpin (21. September 2017)

Wird nur gepusht weil es barell ist. Absolut langweilig. Da hätte ich mehr erwartet bei dem papa.


----------



## KIV (21. September 2017)

Zumal sich das hier nach deutlich mehr anhört: [...] with some help the Canyon Factory Enduro Team, it got a makeover to match dad's enduro race bike.

Mehr als ein bisschen "Makeup" auf Basis des schwarzen Standard-Modells hat ja leider nicht stattgefunden. Nicht dass das schlecht wäre, aber hat langweilig im Vergleich zu den echten Custom-Aufbauten hier.


----------



## norman_gsus (27. September 2017)

Hier mal das Bike von meiner kleinen .
Ist aber noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Surtre (20. Oktober 2017)

Falls mal wieder jemand eine Scheibenbremse ans Jumper bauen möchte und einen Eingreifschutz für die Bremsscheibe benötigt:
Ich habe aktuell wierder gefräste Carbonscheiben in der Teilekiste, die an die leichten 140mm Ashima-Scheiben passen.
Am Beispiel unseres 16"-MTBs:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (25. Oktober 2017)

Servus Zusammen,
dann reihe ich mich mal mit meinem Bastelprojekt mit ein.
Hab ein gebrauchtes Kokua in der Bucht geschossen. Soll jetzt komplett neu aufgebaut werden. Wollte erst einen mini-clone von meinem Strive(Electric Blue), aber für meine kleine braucht’s dann doch einen für Mädchen passenderen Anstrich. Farbe wird vermutlich Richtung Magic Magenta von Standox gehen, der Originallack ist mit knapp 400€ der Liter leider schon mal raus.
Mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht.









Mit entlacken hab ich schon angefangen, weitere Bilder folgen.

Hier noch ein Beispiel des angestrebten Anstrichs, hier würde ich mich über Tipps zu alternativen Farbherstellern die was ähnliches im Angebot haben freuen.




Haben die Dahon Naben 9 oder 10mm Achsen, und wo bekomme ich passende her? Hab 84er Breite.


----------



## der_lockere (25. Oktober 2017)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> dann reihe ich mich mal mit meinem Bastelprojekt mit ein.
> Hab ein gebrauchtes Kokua in der Bucht geschossen. Soll jetzt komplett neu aufgebaut werden. Wollte erst einen mini-clone von meinem Strive(Electric Blue), aber für meine kleine braucht’s dann doch einen für Mädchen passenderen Anstrich. Farbe wird vermutlich Richtung Magic Magenta von Standox gehen, der Originallack ist mit knapp 400€ der Liter leider schon mal raus.
> Mal sehen wo die Reise hin geht.
> ...



Hm, 84er Naben habe ich selber auch vergeblich gesucht. Es gibt sie wohl ,aber dann wirklich relativ teuer. Ich hab' 74mm Naben genommen und einfach Verbreiterungen drehen lassen (weil 9mm Naben und die klassischen +10mm Verbreiterungen auf 10mm ausgelegt sind)


----------



## paradox (25. Oktober 2017)

Moin, ich habe auch 84 Naben, es gibt bei Ali auch 86mm Naben oder eben die Variante von @der_lockere . habe ich es auch gemacht. 
74mm naben auf 84 verbreitert. Bei Ali findest auch verbreiterungssätze die man eventuell abdrehen kann. Vorteil hier, das diese einen Kraftschlüssigen anschluss an die Nabe haben. ;-)

Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Sämtliche Aufbauten hier sind eine Spaß für sich  
I like it!


----------



## AntonG (11. November 2017)

rakoth schrieb:


> Bei ali gibts ja leider nicht viele alternativen ausser ganzes Laufrad oder 84mm Nabe für 45$ pro Stück...



Habe das hier zufällig entdeckt: http://s.aliexpress.com/f22IzYzq
32€ für Laufradsatz mit 84mm Naben, nächste 12 Stunden sogar für 27€ zu haben. Vielleicht wäre es was


----------



## fanatikz (12. November 2017)

AntonG schrieb:


> Habe das hier zufällig entdeckt: http://s.aliexpress.com/f22IzYzq
> 32€ für Laufradsatz mit 84mm Naben, nächste 12 Stunden sogar für 27€ zu haben. Vielleicht wäre es was


Finger weg von dem Abgebot, der Verkäufer spricht im Abgebot von einem Laufradsatz, am Ende will er aber den doppelten Preis.


----------



## Ht2311 (22. November 2017)

Ist vllt. nicht ganz passend, aber was kostet es den ca. nen Jumper Pulvern zu lassen wenn man das entlacken selbst übernimmt usw?  
Gibts da nen Richtwert? 
Lackieren vs. Pulvern.


----------



## KIV (22. November 2017)

Kostet ungefähr gleichviel, je nach Lackierer und auch abhängig von den Farbwünschen. Ich habe bei Proft in Osnabrück pulvern lassen und bin gut zufrieden. Die hatten glücklicherweise meinen Wunschfarbton neongrün an Lager und haben nur 'Kleinteile' (5-10€ pro Stk, meine ich...Ist aber ca. 5 Jahre her.) abgerechnet, statt der teureren 'Rahmen-Pauschale'...

Grundsätzlich ist Pulver haltbarer als Nasslack, dafür aber in der Farbauswahl recht eingeschränkt.

Den ersten Jumper hatte ich mit der Sprühdose lackiert, das ging erstaunlich gut und hat auch sehr gut gehalten...


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. November 2017)

Ich hatte glück und einen freund in der richtigen Position, da war hauptrahmen pulvern und Gabel, Hinterbau und felgen eloxieren kostenfrei. Und er hat auch alles glasperlengestrahlt.


----------



## KIV (23. November 2017)

Okay, Du hast gewonnen..!


----------



## Ht2311 (23. November 2017)

Dann siehts natürlich anders aus..habe jetzt über Kleinanzeigen eins ergattert fürn Fuffy.. Jetzt plage ich mich mit dem lackieren oder Pulvern rum.. Für mich ein Krampf..weil nen Garagenpaintjob bekomme ich noch hin.. wäre kostentechnisch um einiges günstiger. 
Denke ich werd etwas nerven in nächster Zeit wenn das ding mal zerlegt ist bitte deswegen jetzt schonmal um Nachsicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrossX (23. November 2017)

Gute Lackierung reicht meiner Meinung nach.
Das kokua meiner Tochter sieht nach einem halben Jahr immer noch top aus.
Man kann ja auch den kleinen schon beibringen, dass Bikes nicht direkt in der Ecke landen müssen wenn sie nicht mehr fahren


----------



## KIV (23. November 2017)

Bei Bedarf kann man ja auch noch  Lackschutzfolie aufkleben. Oder Reflektionsfolie, die gibt's sogar zB in schwarz.
Auf das kurze, gerade Stück von der Schwinge (ab Gelenk) hatte hier jmd Griptape geklebt. Ne sehr gute Idee, finde ich..!


----------



## flatbeat78 (27. November 2017)

Hallo

Nachdem ich genug Informationen hier im Forum und im Netz gesammelt habe, möchte ich Euch heute mal meinen Umabu des Kokua Jumper zeigen.




 

 

 

Gruß


----------



## KIV (27. November 2017)

Sieht chic aus. 
Die Kabel hast Du ohne Hülse durch den Rahmen gelegt, oder..?
Habe ich auch so gemacht und die Zughülle ist leider schon sehr vermackt. Demnächst geh' ich da nochmal ran und montiere diese Teile:
https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/g...Santa-Cruz-Kabelfuehrungen-fuer-Carbon-Rahmen
Und an der Bremse würde ich Dir noch ne Flexpipe statt des festen Rohres empfehlen. Die Schwinge dient ja als Abstellfläche für die Füße...


----------



## CrossX (27. November 2017)

Sieht gut aus.

Wie hast du die Cantisockel befestigt?


----------



## flatbeat78 (27. November 2017)

@KIV: he....super. Danach hab ich noch gesucht. Und das mit der Flexpipe werd ich auch gleich noch in Angriff nehmen. Danke Dir


----------



## flatbeat78 (27. November 2017)

@CrossX: Hi...habe die M6 Cantisockel mit Federplatte von Brakestuff verbaut. 

Loch gebohrt und dann eine Gewindemutter in der Schwinge befestigt. geht super!


----------



## Milan0 (27. November 2017)

Benutzen die Kleinen überhaupt die Bremse? Ich werde wohl einfach gar keine ranbauen. Dann hat er auch mehr Platz für die Füße auf der Schwinge


----------



## zr0wrk (27. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Benutzen die Kleinen überhaupt die Bremse?


Bei unserem Early Rider stand in der Ausstattungsliste "Brakes: Feet (not included)". Funktioniert bisher bestens. Der Kleine ist ausreichend damit beschäftigt, den Lenker festzuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (27. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Benutzen die Kleinen überhaupt die Bremse? Ich werde wohl einfach gar keine ranbauen. Dann hat er auch mehr Platz für die Füße auf der Schwinge


Den Jumper kann man mit Stütze und längerem Vorbau/Lenker noch lange mitwachsen lassen.
Unser Junior hat seinen noch lange parallel zum Fahrrad genutzt, da war die Bremse auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.
Mit zunehmenden Lernfortschritt steigt das Tempo und auch das Gefälle der gewählten Piste...

Auf der Schwinge bleibt genug Platz, nur das kurze Stück vor dem Knick wird verwendet.


----------



## CrossX (27. November 2017)

Ich wollte eigentlich auch keine Bremse mehr dran machen. Weil alle Bastellösungen nicht ideal sind. Aber wenn ich sehe, is meine kleine mittlerweile mit dem Bike durch die Gegend flitzt, wäre es doch angebracht. Zumal wir hier auch einige steile Berge haben, die sie so nicht runter kommt.
Fährt überhaupt jemand das Kokua mit der Originalbremse am Vorderrad?


----------



## KIV (27. November 2017)

CrossX schrieb:


> Fährt überhaupt jemand das Kokua mit der Originalbremse am Vorderrad?


Ja, z.B. Jackson Goldstone himself ist sowas gefahren:





Und weil ich damals noch keine Ahnung von Alternativen hatte, war die Bremse bei uns auch im Einsatz...


----------



## CrossX (27. November 2017)

Ich hab mir das Video jetzt mal sehr genau angeschaut. Er fasst die Bremse nicht ein Mal an. Selbst bei der steilen Abfahrt ganz zum Schluss bremst er mit den Füßen.

Ich glaube, ich übe mit meiner Tochter einfach das bremsen mit Fuß.
Zur Not habe ich die Kokua Bremse ja in Keller liegen


----------



## Tobstar23 (27. November 2017)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Benutzen die Kleinen überhaupt die Bremse? Ich werde wohl einfach gar keine ranbauen. Dann hat er auch mehr Platz für die Füße auf der Schwinge


Wie sollen sie sonst Bremsspuren in den Schotter brennen? Oder mit dem Hinterrad leicht driften?
Macht meine Kleine (3) fast am liebsten mit dem Teil. Aber am Anfang braucht es das nicht gleich.


----------



## Ht2311 (28. November 2017)

Kurze frage bzgl. Felgendecals in 12 Zoll. Kennt einer ne Adresse wo man z.b farbige decals für 12 Zoll bekommt?
Evtl. ne Optik von großen Laufrädern verkleinert fürn Jumper. Danke schonmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (29. November 2017)

Fertig wird's sowas vermutlich eher nicht geben.
Tipp1) Schau diesen Fred durch und sprich die Foristen direkt an, deren Räder Dir gefallen.
Tipp2) Such Dir Felgendecals für große Räder, scanne diese ein. Dann freistellen, Vektorgrafik erstellen und vom örtlichen Werbetechniker in Farbe und Größe nach Wunsch plotten lassen.


----------



## Kwietsch (29. November 2017)

Zum Pulvern nochmal, da ich gerade wieder diverse Anfragen durch und 2 Räder weggebracht habe:

Es gibt Betriebe, die liefern eingeschränkte Farbpallette in guter Industriequalität zu ganz kleinen Preisen. *1
Es gibt Betriebe, die haben entdeckt, dass man sich ne goldene Nase verdienen kann, und liefern kaum bessere Qualität. *2
Es gibt Betriebe, die liefern hohe Qualität, lassen sich das und auch die nahezu unbeschränkte Farbwahl entsprechend der Arbeit angemessen bezahlen. *3
Und vielleicht gibt es einen Betrieb, der sich keine goldenen Nase verdient, ein Herz für Väter hat und nahezu unbeschränkte Farbauswahl und hoffentlich gute Qualität liefern wird *4

*1 Paul Schlottman KG in Wehr in der Eifel. Mehrere Räder schon dort gemacht. Teile für Fahrzeuge (Gepäckträgeraufbauten, Überrollkäfige etc.) immer ok. Gemessen am Preis unschlagbar. Ich würde allerdings dort kein Rad hinbringen, das absolut 100%iger Customaufbau werden soll. Industriequalität eben. Für die Kinderbikes allemal ok.

*2 Angeblicher Profi für Pulverbeschichtungen in der Eifel, ein Rad dort gemacht, ok, aber auch nicht überragend. Ein Betrieb im Hunsrück, unglaublicher Preis für einen 16Zoll Kinderrahmen, Verscheuchungskonditionen, gar nicht erst angenommen.

*3 Adrien Mehnert im Osten Deutschlands

*4 XY wird die Tage ein Ergebnis liefern und dann gebe ich das auch im Thread mit dem Commencal 16 Zoll Aufbau bekannt.

Die Preisspanne für ein und denselben Arbeitsumfang liegt zwischen Kaffeekassenbeträgen und 180 eur

Unser Kokua Jumper aus meinen Fotos war bei *1, das Laufrad für mein Patenkind ist gerade da und wird morgen fertig.
Das 16Zoll Ramones ist bei *4 und wird candy pink.

*1 strahlt ab, was bei Altpulver schon mal problematisch wird.
*4 entlackt chemisch

Chemisch entlacken ist meine favorisierte Methode.
Macht zum Beispiel rtec-entlackungen.de in Andernach, wenn man das mal einzeln sucht.


----------



## ReneM (29. November 2017)

Hallo,

falls jemand einen Pulverbeschichter in Dresden sucht: Edelglanz

Da ich vor Ort wohne bringe ich selbst hin. Ob sie auch Rahmen per Versand annehmen weiß ich nicht, müsst ihr selbst erfragen.

Habe da schon zwei Rahmen (ein Mixte Damenrad und ein Mifa Klapprad) strahlen und pulvern lassen. Farbauswahl war gut, Dauer 2 bis 4 Wochen, Preis so um die 70-80 EUR für Rahmen, Gabel und Kleinteile. Qualität meinen Ansprüchen entsprechend gut.

Gruß

René


----------



## Bacon-Bub (29. November 2017)

Könntet ihr mir evtl sagen was ihr so für Speichenlängen verbaut habt in Verbindung mit der original Felge und Dahon Naben (Aliexpress)?! Ich hatte vor 14mm Nippel (1.8er) zu verwenden.
Danke schon mal!


----------



## Ht2311 (29. November 2017)

Hab den Jumper nun auch mal soweit demontiert.. 

Soll so wie auf dem Bild zum Pulvern.. 
Die Naben wollt ich eigentlich tauschen aber lass sie wahrscheinlich, Will nicht solange warten bis die kommen aus China..


----------



## flatbeat78 (29. November 2017)

Musst aber noch die Naben auseinander bauen. Die Lager müssen vor dem Pulvern ausgebaut werden. 

Gruß


----------



## Ht2311 (29. November 2017)

Eigentlich ja, aber mir haben jetzt einige die ich angefragt gemeint würde auch so möglich sein..


----------



## flatbeat78 (29. November 2017)

Mhhh... beim pulverbeschichten werden die Teile if 140-200 Grad erhitzt. Das Fett ist dann weg.


----------



## Ht2311 (29. November 2017)

genau das das denke ich auch.. danach müssten sowieso neue Lager rein.. deswegen hatte ich mich auch gewundert..
richtig wäre es sie auszubauen.. wie ich festgestellt habe laufen die auch nicht ganz leicht..
kann mir einer sagen welche Lager da passen? Könnte man da auch Industrielager verbauen wo die Kugeln nicht offen sind..


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Dezember 2017)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Es gibt Betriebe, die liefern eingeschränkte Farbpallette in guter Industriequalität zu ganz kleinen Preisen. *1
> *1 Paul Schlottman KG in Wehr in der Eifel. Mehrere Räder schon dort gemacht. Teile für Fahrzeuge (Gepäckträgeraufbauten, Überrollkäfige etc.) immer ok. Gemessen am Preis unschlagbar.



https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aufbau-eines-16zoll-von-null-beginnend.854403/page-10#post-14945622

20 eur inkl. Vorarbeiten und Abkleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ht2311 (23. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute,

Das Laufrad ist nun vom Pulvern zurück, jedoch , hatte ich beim aushebeln der Staubkappe/Abdeckung für die Lager in der Nabe zwei ein wenig verbogen, somit sind die nicht mehr montierbar, kann mir einer sagen wo ich sowas einzeln her bekomme?
Oder sollte/müsste ich eher ne komplette Vorderachse kaufen inkl. Abdeckungen? wenn ja wo? habe nichts gefunden im Netz. Danke schonmal.


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe grundsätzlich eine Reifenalternative gefunden, den VeeTire Crown Gem Junior gibts auch in 12x2,25". Allerdings schwierig zu kriegen. Bisher hab ich nur Händler in der Schweiz gefunden und die verschicken nicht zu uns. Aktuell ändert sich der deutsche Importeur, mal gucken wer der neue Vertrieb wird.


----------



## KIV (23. Dezember 2017)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Das Laufrad ist nun vom Pulvern zurück, jedoch , hatte ich beim aushebeln der Staubkappe/Abdeckung für die Lager in der Nabe zwei ein wenig verbogen, somit sind die nicht mehr montierbar, kann mir einer sagen wo ich sowas einzeln her bekomme?
> Oder sollte/müsste ich eher ne komplette Vorderachse kaufen inkl. Abdeckungen? wenn ja wo? habe nichts gefunden im Netz. Danke schonmal.


Die Preispolitik von Kokua ist bei Ersatzteilen mE äußerst human. Frag da einfach telefonisch mal nach. Ein ganzes Vorderrad ist vermutlich auch nicht teuer...


----------



## rosti1809 (24. Dezember 2017)

Pünktlich zur Bescherung fertig geworden.

Wünsche allen ein frohes Fest.


----------



## der_raubfisch (28. Dezember 2017)

Eine Frage in die Runde:

hat einer von euch aus einem Umbau noch einen originalen Bolzen für den Lenkungsdämpfer liegen (das Teil, was in die Gabel geschraubt wird)? Den Rest habe ich liegen.

Danke und Grüße
Christoph


----------



## CrossX (28. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist das eine einfache Schraube.


----------



## KIV (29. Dezember 2017)

Zumindest ist da aber doch ein Abstandhalter zur Aufnahme des Gummi-Rings, oder..?!


----------



## CrossX (29. Dezember 2017)

Das ist einmal eine Distanzhülse, die direkt bis an die Gabel abliegt und dann noch diese abgesetzte "Mutter", auf die der Gummiring geschoben wird


----------



## Kwietsch (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab ne lange Aluschraube mit nem großen Linsenkopf genommen, diese in der Gabel verschraubt und die Distanzhülse ist bei mir ne Alumutter. Hat sich noch nie was ausgehangen oder irgendwie aus der Position bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 77286 (1. Januar 2018)

Bekommst du für ca 3€ direkt bei Kokua. Hab da auch schon nachgeordert. Einfach anrufen


----------



## der_raubfisch (2. Januar 2018)

Super, danke für die Tipps. Ich probiere die Variante mit der Linsenschraube, da dürfte ich was passendes in der Kiste haben.

Grüße


----------



## Bacon-Bub (9. Januar 2018)

Sagt mal habt ihr die Lenker die ihr so verbaut habt alle auf die Breite des Originallenkers gekürzt? Frage mich ob es Sinn macht den neuen Lenker evtl 1-2cm länger zu lassen, oder ist das schon zu viel?
Wie sehen da eure Erfahrungen aus? Danke für eine Info! Und frohes Neues noch


----------



## delphi1507 (9. Januar 2018)

Bacon-Bub schrieb:


> Sagt mal habt ihr die Lenker die ihr so verbaut habt alle auf die Breite des Originallenkers gekürzt? Frage mich ob es Sinn macht den neuen Lenker evtl 1-2cm länger zu lassen, oder ist das schon zu viel?
> Wie sehen da eure Erfahrungen aus? Danke für eine Info! Und frohes Neues noch


Kommt ganz auf die Proportionen vom Kind an...


----------



## Bacon-Bub (10. Januar 2018)

Ja schon klar  Wollte nur wissen ob hier jemand die Lenkerbreite überhaupt verändert hat? Kokua hat sich bei der Breite ja sicherlich etwas gedacht und die Kinder die es fahren weisen ja doch ein größeres Spektrum an Größen und Altersgruppen auf. Und es scheint ja zu funktionieren. Meine Kleine würde dann mit 2 Jahren starten (ca. 10,x kg und ca. 82cm oder so)


----------



## CrossX (10. Januar 2018)

Sei froh wenn sie da überhaupt an den Lenker kommt.  Das Kokua ist recht lang.  Meine Tochter  istmit 3 Jahren jetzt erst richtig groß genug zum vernünftig mit zu fahren.  Vorher konnte sie zwar auch gut fahren,  hat aber gerade beim Lenker eher weit innen gegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (11. Januar 2018)

Redest Du auch vom Jumper..? Mit (vor) 3 hatte unser Junior von dem Teil schon aufs Fahrrad gewechselt. 
Und auch meine Neffen sind schon deutlich vor dem zweiten Geburtstag ihre Jumper gefahren, tatsächlich am Anfang aber auch mit ungenutztem Überstand am Lenker.


----------



## Kwietsch (16. Januar 2018)

Ich habe am Anfang den Lenker sogar kürzer als original gehalten und dann eben 2x 14 eur in China Carbon investiert, weil die kleine beim ersten Test mit original Länge kaum Lenkeinschlag hinbekommen hat, was bei der Lieblingsbeschäftigung (in House Parcours zwischen teiloffenem Flur, Küche und Wohnzimmer) zu Beschwerden wg. "Papa das ist doof, ich komm hier nie rum!" geführt hat.

Mit zunehmender Armlänge bin ich am Ende dann auf Kokua Originallänge gegangen und habe jetzt erst wieder beim 16 Zoll auf Schulterbreite plus 2x Handbreite erhöht.


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. Januar 2018)

So mal ne ergänzung zur Bremse - wir hatten ein Puky LR mit V Brake am Hinterrad, die wurde viel genutzt von unserem kleinem. Bergab beim rollen lassen, zum Bremspurenproduzieren und auch so immer. Vorteil - der Umstieg aufs erste Fahrad mit 2 Bremsen war super easy ;-)


----------



## CrossX (16. Januar 2018)

Wie groß/alt waren eure Zwerge, als die auf das erste richtige Fahrrad gewechselt sind?  
Meine Tochter ist diesen Monat drei geworden. Sie düst gerne mit ihrem Jumper rum. Die Bremse möchte sie aber nicht nutzen.

Ein Fahrrad würde ich ihr im Moment koordinativ irgendwie noch nicht zutrauen.  Zumal ich ein 16" noch sehr groß finde und ein 12" ist schon fast wieder zu klein.


----------



## Bastian_77 (16. Januar 2018)

Unserer hat mit 4 1/4 sein 16" bekommen. Ich fan es gut das er sich auf dem Laufrad noch austoben konnte bevor das neue Rad kam ...


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. Januar 2018)

Die 16er von pyro und KuBikes sind sehr flach. Das pyro ist sogar etwas niedriger als ein 12" Puky, konnte sie nebeneinander stellen. Guck mal auf deren Seite, da stehen auch die nötigen Maße.


----------



## KIV (16. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie groß/alt waren eure Zwerge, als die auf das erste richtige Fahrrad gewechselt sind?
> Meine Tochter ist diesen Monat drei geworden. Sie düst gerne mit ihrem Jumper rum. Die Bremse möchte sie aber nicht nutzen.
> 
> Ein Fahrrad würde ich ihr im Moment koordinativ irgendwie noch nicht zutrauen.  Zumal ich ein 16" noch sehr groß finde und ein 12" ist schon fast wieder zu klein.


Unserer war recht früh dran, noch keine 3 Jahre. Er war da aber auch schon viel mit seinem Tretauto (Fa. Berg) unterwegs, daher musste er nur pedalieren und Balance halten kombinieren.


----------



## joglo (17. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie groß/alt waren eure Zwerge, als die auf das erste richtige Fahrrad gewechselt sind?
> Meine Tochter ist diesen Monat drei geworden. Sie düst gerne mit ihrem Jumper rum. Die Bremse möchte sie aber nicht nutzen.
> 
> Ein Fahrrad würde ich ihr im Moment koordinativ irgendwie noch nicht zutrauen.  Zumal ich ein 16" noch sehr groß finde und ein 12" ist schon fast wieder zu klein.



Nr.1 war bei uns schon über 4 bis es dann mit einem Woom3 16" richtig geklappt hat. Lag vlt. auch ein bischen am BMW Kidsbike 14" mit dem's wir vorher probiert hatten und das einfach nicht der Bringer zum Radelnlernen ist. Nr. 2 hatte es schon mit knapp über 3 raus, dafür hab ich ein Billigbike mit 14" aber auch Freilauf besorgt weil es für das Woom3 größenmäßig noch nicht gereicht hat.
Deshalb mein erfahrungsgemäßer Ratschlag, dass ein passenden Bike schon helfen kann das Radeln leichter zu erlernen...


----------



## CrossX (17. Januar 2018)

Ich denke,  dann soll sie diesen Sommer noch mit dem Laufrad rum flitzen. Zum 4 Geburtstag gibt's dann ein 16". Noch ein 14" dabei möchte ich eigentlich nicht.  
Es sei denn,  sie setzt sich im Sommer mal auf ein Rad und düst direkt los


----------



## BejayMTB (24. Januar 2018)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie groß/alt waren eure Zwerge, als die auf das erste richtige Fahrrad gewechselt sind?
> Meine Tochter ist diesen Monat drei geworden. Sie düst gerne mit ihrem Jumper rum. Die Bremse möchte sie aber nicht nutzen.
> 
> Ein Fahrrad würde ich ihr im Moment koordinativ irgendwie noch nicht zutrauen.  Zumal ich ein 16" noch sehr groß finde und ein 12" ist schon fast wieder zu klein.



Unserer ist mit 3 Jahren zum ersten Mal aufs 14" KuBike gestiegen, losgeradelt, gebremst, als hätte er nie was anderes gemacht. Größe passt gut, obwohl er recht groß ist. 
Er fährt aber immer noch gern das Jumper (Papa, jetzt das Kleine!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwolf1509 (28. Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen, für alle nicht Kokua Laufrad Bauer...ich pimp gerade das Commencal Ramones 12" für meine Tochter. 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/865077/

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, für alle nicht Kokua Laufrad Bauer...ich pimp gerade das Commencal Ramones 12" für meine Tochter.
> 
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/index.php?threads/865077/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


Das ist ein bisschen so, als würdest Du in einem Mercedes-AMG-Tuningforum Werbung für Deinen Nissan-ZX-Aufbau machen...
 (Autobauer nur als Beispiel, keine Wertung..!)

Aber hau rein, wird bestimmt auch nett.


----------



## derwolf1509 (29. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Das ist ein bisschen so, als würdest Du in einem Mercedes-AMG-Tuningforum Werbung für Deinen Nissan-ZX-Aufbau machen...
> (Autobauer nur als Beispiel, keine Wertung..!)
> 
> Aber hau rein, wird bestimmt auch nett.


Das musst du mir erklären. Warum das? Bin Mal gespannt was deiner Ansicht nach der AMG unter den Laufrädern ist!? 

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KIV (29. Januar 2018)

derwolf1509 schrieb:


> Das musst du mir erklären. Warum das? Bin Mal gespannt was deiner Ansicht nach der AMG unter den Laufrädern ist!?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk



Sorry, aber ich muss garnix. Atme einfach mal tief durch und lies meinen Beitrag nochmal.

Hier geht's um Jumper-spezifisches Tuning, so wie Nissan-Räder auch nicht aufn Benz passen und umgekehrt.


----------



## derwolf1509 (29. Januar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss garnix. Atme einfach mal tief durch und lies meinen Beitrag nochmal.
> 
> Hier geht's um Jumper-spezifisches Tuning, so wie Nissan-Räder auch nicht aufn Benz passen und umgekehrt.


War ja auch nur ein Hinweis an alle nicht Kukoa Bauer...also entspann dich.

Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## BejayMTB (29. Januar 2018)

Ist das jetzt hier der allgemeine Entspannungs-Thread?


----------



## NoxFranky (5. Februar 2018)

Bei dem Umbau des Jumpers meiner Tochter ist etwas übrig geblieben.
Wer kann das noch gebrauchen:
- Lenker-Vorbau Einheit
- 1x Nabe mit Abdeckkappen
- Sattelstützenklemme


----------



## haural (6. Februar 2018)

Frage an die Jumper Umbauer: Hat jemand noch die silbernen Originalspeichen und Nippel? 18 würden mir reichen. Ebenso bräuchte ich noch einen Sattel, evtl auch mit Stütze.


----------



## CrossX (6. Februar 2018)

Ja. Müsste ich noch in der Kiste liegen haben. Ich meld mich nachher bei dir, wenn ich zuhause bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LordLinchpin (6. Februar 2018)

Wenn du keine mehr hast kann ich auch mal gucken, hatte einen nagelneuen Laufradsatz geplündert.


----------



## haural (7. Februar 2018)

@LordLinchpin: ist da zufällig auch noch ne Nabe inkl Achse über?


----------



## LordLinchpin (8. Februar 2018)

haural schrieb:


> @LordLinchpin: ist da zufällig auch noch ne Nabe inkl Achse über?


Die Naben sind komplett, brauchte nur die Felgen.


----------



## haural (12. Februar 2018)

Danke an alle die nach Teilen geschaut haben. Hat sich zwischenzeitlich erledigt.


----------



## Mzungu (14. Februar 2018)

Ich hab den gesamten Thread gelesen und eure genialen Umbauten bewundert. Eine Frage: ich habe jetzt mehrere Umbauten mit Scheibenbremse am Hinterrad gesehen. Finde ich dazu irgendwo China naben, oder sind das alles Eigenbauten?


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (22. Februar 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> Das ist ein bisschen so, als würdest Du in einem Mercedes-AMG-Tuningforum Werbung für Deinen Nissan-ZX-Aufbau machen...
> (Autobauer nur als Beispiel, keine Wertung..!)
> 
> Aber hau rein, wird bestimmt auch nett.



*rofl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (22. Februar 2018)

Tatsächlich habe ich den beworbenen Beitrag über das andere Laufrad auch mal durchgelesen. Außer einer netten Optik konnte ich nichts erstrebenswertes erkennen. Der Jumper ist out-of-the-box schon super, vor allem extrem viel leichter, schmaler gebaut und hat trotz geringerem Gewicht noch die Hinterbau-Dämpfung. 
Außer ein paar Schrauben und den Achsen ist an "unserem" Laufrad kein Stahl verbaut, das finde ich schon extrem gut, durchdacht und wertvoll.

Und auch unter optischen Gesichtspunkten muss sich keiner der hier gezeigten Aufbauten verstecken. Und insbesondere die Black-Edition bietet auch dem Käufer eine coole Optik, direkt "von der Stange".


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (22. Februar 2018)

Ich hab auch das Bremsenthema beim Kokua meines Sohnes und jetzt nach interessiertem Studium dieses Forums echt die Qual der Wahl.
Ich frag mich allerdings in der Tat, warum die Kokuas nicht gleich ne Hinterradbremse verbauen z.B. wie am kleinsten Laufrad aus dem Hause Woom.


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (22. Februar 2018)

In jedem Fall aber beeindruckende Pimp my Ride Resultate hier drin - Respekt!


----------



## derwolf1509 (22. Februar 2018)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Ich hab auch das Bremsenthema beim Kokua meines Sohnes und jetzt nach interessiertem Studium dieses Forums echt die Qual der Wahl.
> Ich frag mich allerdings in der Tat, warum die Kokuas nicht gleich ne Hinterradbremse verbauen z.B. wie am kleinsten Laufrad aus dem Hause Woom.


Ich wüsste da eine Hersteller der ne Aufnahme für eine Scheibenbremse hat. ;-)


Gesendet von meinem MI 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (22. Februar 2018)

Interessant! ;-)
Aber aufwendig, or? (Postmount an die Schwinge Löten, neue Nabe + Aus- und Einspeichere....)


----------



## CrossX (22. Februar 2018)

Sicher aufwändig. Und von Nutzen sicher fraglich. Kokua sollte lieber mal vernünftige Cantisockel an die Schwinge machen. Dafür würde ich glatt noch eine neue Schwinge kaufen.


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (22. Februar 2018)

Seh ich auch so. Ich mach mal einen Verbesserungsvorschlag


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (23. Februar 2018)

Kokua meint: "super Idee, wir denken drüber nach - frühestens aber wird's was nächstes Jahr"


----------



## Milan0 (23. Februar 2018)

Reicht. Vorher brauche ich eh noch keins


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (24. Februar 2018)

Freut mich, dass ich etwas für zukünftige Generationen tun konnte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pero38 (16. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen ,nachdem ich die tollen bikes hier gesehen habe und mein sohn seinem pucky wusch entwächst ,dachte ich es wird langsam zeit für ein laufrad .Jetzt zum 2 Geburtstag hat er von mir ein jumper mit leichten modifikationen bekommen .Zuerst mit Bremse vorne ,später wandert sie nach hinten, evtl.verbaue ich noch leichtere naben mit schnellspannern.


----------



## zr0wrk (16. März 2018)

pero38 schrieb:


> (...) evtl. verbaue ich noch leichtere Naben mit Schnellspannern.


Schnellspanner am Kinderrad sind imho keine gute Idee. Schwerer als andere sind sie noch dazu.


----------



## pero38 (16. März 2018)

Habe diese Spanner im Auge tune 24g im set oder die Halo 73g im Set evtl.noch von anderen Firmen , müssen dann noch gekürzt werden .


----------



## zr0wrk (16. März 2018)

pero38 schrieb:


> Habe diese Spanner im Auge (...)


Ja, die sind sicher besser. Bei Schnellspannern kommt irgendeines schnell mal auf die Idee, den Hebel umzulegen und ein anderes fährt mit losem Rad los.


----------



## Roelof (16. März 2018)

pero38 schrieb:


> ... im Auge tune 24g im set...


Spannend. 

Wie hast du vor das Gewinde auf die Carbonachse zu bekommen?

Und bei den anderen --> kannst du Gewinde Rollen oder wird das geschnitten?


----------



## pero38 (16. März 2018)

Bei den Tune spannern ist es eine Titan Achse kein Carbon ,bei den Halo CrMo ,Gewinde wird gerollt macht mein Schwager bei sich in der firma er ist Wergzeugmacher.


----------



## LordLinchpin (16. März 2018)

Tune hat konische Achsen, die kannst du nicht kürzen.


----------



## pero38 (16. März 2018)

Schade aber gut zu wissen ,dann werden es doch keine Tune ,mal sehen welche es dann werden.Danke für die Info !!


----------



## snowtiga (8. Mai 2018)

Dann will ich meinen Neuaufbau auch mal vorstellen. Nachdem meine Tochter nun mit einem 16" Belter durch die Gegend düst, war das Kokua Jumper frei für das Tuning für den Junior.

Also wurde alles zerlegt und die wichtigsten Teile zum Pulvern gebracht. Dann noch ein paar Teile von Ali geordert, so z.B. Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, V-Brake, Klingel, Sattelklemme...

Alles in die Werkstatt und der Zusammenbau kann beginnen.

Leider konnte ich die original Naben nicht mehr retten, zumindest bei einer war auch das mahlende Lagergeräusch nicht wegzujustieren und es gibt ja keine neuen Dichtringe mehr, daher habe ich eine neue Bestellung bei Ali aufgegeben und 20-Loch Faltrad-Naben bestellt. Nun muss sich Junior noch ein wenig gedulden und noch ein wenig mit dem Pukylino rumfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ht2311 (8. Mai 2018)

Erstmal Danke an die Leute die hier mit Rat und Tat zur Seite gestanden sind.. 

Es fehlen lediglich noch die Aufkleber da ich noch nicht die ideale Aufkleber Farbe gefunden habe die mit den Candy Grünen Felgen harmonieren.. 

Habe es eher schlicht gehalten.


----------



## zr0wrk (8. Mai 2018)

snowtiga schrieb:


> Dann will ich meinen Neuaufbau auch mal vorstellen. (...) noch ein paar Teile von Ali geordert, so z.B. Lenker, Vorbau, (...)


Vorbau und Lenker wären mir zu fett für das Teil. Gab es nichts in 25,4 mm?  Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## Kwietsch (9. Mai 2018)

Ht2311 schrieb:


> ...



Die Steckdose ist nicht auf der richtigen Installationshöhe!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Endlich kann ich das mal jemandem schreiben, sonst höre ich das selbst immer bei einigen Bildern aus unserer Hütte.


----------



## Ht2311 (9. Mai 2018)

Weißt doch net wie hoch meine Werkbank ist.. 
Würde mal behaupten die liegen knapp unterm empfohlenen Lagemaß.


----------



## cantankerous (19. Mai 2018)

Bzgl. Cantisockel hinten, hat da jemand noch seine Lehre rumliegen? Bevor wir selbst eine bauen müssen... 

Frage an die Selberabbeizer: Was habt Ihr hierfür genommen? Unser Projekt ist ein älteres Jumper und die 2-Schicht-Lackierung widersetzt sich unseren Abbeizer ziemlich. Sie Mangel an Auswahl in unseren örtlichen Baumarkt griffen wir zu dem hier https://m.hagebau.de/p/renovo-abbeizer-farblos-750ml-anHG_PROD_4006559037425/
Ist ein Gel, Konsistenz wie Wackelpudding, entsprechend schlecht auftrag- und verteilbar. Und selbst nach 24 Stunden Einwirkzeit Lack, ist der noch ziemlich hartnäckig drauf.


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Mai 2018)

Hier stand qualitativ unzureichender Inhalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Diman (19. Mai 2018)

Molto


----------



## cantankerous (19. Mai 2018)

Abflussfrei hörte ich bisher nur in Verbindung mit enteloxieren.
Molto, hört sich nicht unbedingt nach Geheimtipp an. Aber solange es funktioniert. Wie lange musste das bspw. auf der Gabel einwirken, bis die Lackierung ohne intensives Kratzer runterging.
Vielleicht haben wir uns das Entlacken auch zu einfach vorgestellt. Sauerei ja, aber vom mechanischen her einfach ...


----------



## Balkanbiker (19. Mai 2018)

Sandstrahlen ist sicher noch ne Option. Teils gibt es Betriebe wo man das selbst erledigen kann. Ist sicherlich weniger Sauerei.


----------



## NoxFranky (19. Mai 2018)

Pack das ganze mal mit dem Gelabbeizer in einen Plastebeutel über Nacht. Das Zeug trocknet zu schnell aus, als das es wirken kann.


----------



## cantankerous (20. Mai 2018)

Hatten das Ganze bisher dick im Frischhaltefolie eingewickelt. Ausgetrocknet war es nicht wirklich.
Probieren das aber mal im verschlossenen Müllbeutel mit dem Rest von dem Zeug. Ab und an mal drehen, damit sich das Gel immer wieder neu verteilt.
Wobei mich die schon bißchen wundere, daß die Abbeizer nicht auch die Folien auflösen. Wenn die dazu nicht in der Lage sind, traue ich denen auch das Ablösen von schlagfesten Mehrschichtlackierungen nicht wirklich zu


----------



## boblike (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo Bikefreunde,

suche ein Laufrad für meine Tochter und wollte euch mal Fragen ob sich einer von euch von seiner Kreation trennen will?
Dann bitte PN an mich.

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## NoxFranky (20. Mai 2018)

Doppelt...


----------



## NoxFranky (20. Mai 2018)

3,3kg und am Vorbau ist noch Luft nach unten.


----------



## cantankerous (22. Mai 2018)

So, 24h im Beutel "eingeweicht" 
Ging deutlich besser, wenn auch immer noch mir hartnäckiger Nachtarbeit mit Metallschaber und der guten Wildleder-Messingbürste... Mann meinte nur lapidar, wie bräuchten jetzt eine Neue 
Das Ganze ist jetzt nochmal in die Gleiche Tüte plus abgezogenen Abbeizer-Lack-Schmuddel gewandert. Heute Abend nochmal final drüber, mal schauen wie es dann aussieht. Nächste Woche wird dann verpulvert


----------



## LordLinchpin (22. Mai 2018)

Für mein 16" Aufbau habe ich einen Pyro Rahmen Glasperlenstrahlen lassen. Das hat mich in dem Betrieb sehr unbeliebt gemacht. Der arme Kerl hat geschlagene 3 Stunden gebraucht weil der Lack so krass war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (30. Mai 2018)

Unser Projekt nimmt Form an


----------



## KIV (31. Mai 2018)

Super Idee, das mit dem „fading“. Hinten scheuert ja sonst auch der Dämpfer auf der Farbe rum.
Und die Schwinge leidet unter den Füßen und durch Umfaller. Wird die auch „Natur“..?


----------



## Ferkelmann (31. Mai 2018)

Jepp, auch raw.
Wobei wir überlegen, die klar pulvern zu lassen, wie den hintere Teil des Rahmens ist


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2018)

Next step
Leider bei der Auswahl der Reifengröße ist die vorher selektierte Menge wieder rausgeflogen, Folge dessen anfangs irritierte Blicke meinerseits, daß nur ein Reifen ankam. Sehr ärgerlich 
Bestellte Sattelklemme stellte sich als ordinärer Lila heraus, statt Magenta. Da bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach etwas filigranen. Tipps?


----------



## KIV (6. Juni 2018)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Next step
> Leider bei der Auswahl der Reifengröße ist die vorher selektierte Menge wieder rausgeflogen, Folge dessen anfangs irritierte Blicke meinerseits, daß nur ein Reifen ankam. Sehr ärgerlich
> Bestellte Sattelklemme stellte sich als ordinärer Lila heraus, statt Magenta. Da bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach etwas filigranen. Tipps?


Klemme würde ich entweder schwarz nehmen, passend zum Steuersatz, oder Eloxal in Purple. Von Salsa gibts haufenweise Farben und verschiedene Größen. Weitere farbige Teile wären dann aber schon wichtig, sonst wirkt das so verloren. In Purple gibts auch Alu-Achsmuttern, zB von Haro (meine ich). Die sind aber deutlich fetter als die originalen. Und deren Plastikschutz hat schon nen gewissen Sinn...


----------



## Ferkelmann (6. Juni 2018)

Also Purple passt null zu magenta, ist hat das "Problem" mit der Sattelklemme.


----------



## KIV (6. Juni 2018)

Meiner Meinung nach passt das schon. Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache...
Check doch mal die Farben von Salsa, mW gibts drei verschiedene rosa-violett-Töne. Irgendwas wird schon passen.


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Juni 2018)

Ich würde schwarz passend zum Steuersatz als dezente Variante nehmen oder Spacer/Klemme und vielleicht Schrauben in einer zueinander passenden Farbe deutlich absetzen.

Da entscheidet dann der Geschmack.

Meine Mädels fanden pink und violett geht gut (schau mal in mein Album beim Jumper), helles grün wäre auch noch akzeptiert worden.

Du machst das schon!


----------



## Jeru (6. Juni 2018)

pero38 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,nachdem ich die tollen bikes hier gesehen habe und mein sohn seinem pucky wusch entwächst ,dachte ich es wird langsam zeit für ein laufrad .Jetzt zum 2 Geburtstag hat er von mir ein jumper mit leichten modifikationen bekommen .Zuerst mit Bremse vorne ,später wandert sie nach hinten, evtl.verbaue ich noch leichtere naben mit schnellspannern.Anhang anzeigen 708288 Anhang anzeigen 708289 Anhang anzeigen 708290 Anhang anzeigen 708291 Anhang anzeigen 708292



Servus, wo finde ich die VR Bremse in schwarz?  Im Netz finde ich dir nur in silber.

Frage an die anderen. Gibt es den Hinterbau schon fertig mit Cantisockel zu kaufen? Oder muss man die selber dranschweißen? Auf manchen Bildern sieht es so aus als wären die Cantisockel schon fertig drangeschweißt.

Schon mal Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2018)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Kokua meint: "super Idee, wir denken drüber nach - frühestens aber wird's was nächstes Jahr"



Die Sockel habe ich nur durchgeschraubt und von hinten mit ner Hülsenmutter für Rennradbremsen gekontert.

Schwarze VR-Bremsen gibts von Odyssey, komplett mit Bremshebel. Das Modell heißt „1881“, meine ich...


----------



## CrossX (7. Juni 2018)

Von einer VR-Bremse würde ich mittlerweile aber sehr abraten. Meine Tochter hat die originale verbaut und bei den ersten Bremsübungen waren ein paar heikle Situationen dabei, weil sie zu stark gebremst hat und das Rad instabil wurde.
Für meinen Sohn werde ich doch noch mal auf eine Hinterradbremse umbauen.


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Juni 2018)

Bin auch der Meinung keine oder hinten.

Unsere hat mit der Scheibe hinten so gut verinnerlicht, wie es geht, dass sie jetzt am 16“ gut mit 2 Bremsen klarkommt


----------



## boblike (7. Juni 2018)

Habt ihr einen Tipp für gute Griffe. Schaumgummi wäre super, da meiner kleinen die Hände schmerzen. Danke vorab.


----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2018)

Dicker ist nicht besser und ne Dämpfung braucht’s da nun wirklich nicht. Vermutlich greift sie einfach zu fest, mit wabbeligen Griffen wird das eher schlimmer - weil die Kontrolle noch mehr verloren geht. Die originalen Griffe finde ich schon sehr gut.
Alternativ gibts von Humpert oder ergotec „Barend-Überzüge“ in 20cm-Stücken, die sehr dünn und trotzdem griffig sind. Dann sollten aber schon stabile Stopfen drauf...

Ansonsten auf 19mm-Lenker umbauen, gibts vermutlich bei Kubikes oder Pyrobikes.


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Juni 2018)

Hab die Hermans Griffe an allen Rädern.

Die noch besseren (dünner) Trek Dialed gibts bei meinen Händlern nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (7. Juni 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hab die Hermans Griffe an allen Rädern.
> 
> Die noch besseren (dünner) Trek Dialed gibts bei meinen Händlern nicht mehr


Vielleicht versenden die ja aus BE: https://www.brukombikes.be/winkel/trek-kids-dialed-grip-100mm/


----------



## zr0wrk (7. Juni 2018)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Bestellte Sattelklemme stellte sich als ordinärer Lila heraus, statt Magenta. Da bin ich wieder auf der Suche nach etwas filigranen. Tipps?


Zu dem Lack sieht imho jede bunt eloxierte Klemme doof aus. Entweder schwarz oder aber du denkst mal kurz drüber nach, die Klemme auch in Magenta zu pulvern oder zu lackieren. Das passt dann wie die Faust aufs Auge.


----------



## shortage (7. Juni 2018)

@Ferkelmann 
Welche Farbe wird denn die Sattelstütze haben? Entschuldige, falls ich das überlesen habe. 
Solltest du silber/Alu raw nehmen -was ich gut fände beim aktuellen Farbkonzept- würde ich auch eine passende Klemme nehmen. Wird dann schön ruhig an der Stelle.
Wenn schwarz, wie Lenker/Vorbau, dann eben auch schwarz.

My2Cents


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Juni 2018)

Inzwischen gibts die Griffe bei eBay in verschiedenen Farben.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/183177167228

Sind die dünnsten, die mir bisher für 22er Lenker bekannnt sind.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Juni 2018)

Wird auch vermutlich eine silberne Klemme. Ob ich die originale, recht massiv wirkende nehme. K.A.
Sattelstütze kommt die originale, verchromte wieder rein. Grundbedingung für das Projekt war, daß der Neuaufbau nicht teurer als eine Neuanschaffung ist. Bis jetzt kann ich an meine Finanzdirektorin noch voraussichtliche Unterschreitung des Budgets melden..

Die Griffe hatte ich auch schon gesehen. Sind die so weich, daß man die über einen 25,4er Lenker bekommt?


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Juni 2018)

Warum 25,4?
Außen ist der Lenker doch 22.

Sattelklemme:
Ich hab für das Laufrad #2 eine vorhandene violette in Abflussreiniger enteloxiert.


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Juni 2018)

Haben ja nicht den originalen Lenker


----------



## Kwietsch (7. Juni 2018)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Haben ja nicht den originalen Lenker



Egal. Oversize 31.6 oder normal 25.4 bezieht sich auf die Klemmung in der Mitte. Beide sind aber außen 22.

Wenn’s ein Kinder Lenker ist außen ggf 19


----------



## Ferkelmann (7. Juni 2018)

Stimmt


----------



## Nerd (14. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

durch eure tollen Umbauten angefixt möchte ich an einem Jumper hinten eine V-Brake nachrüsten. Finde die Lösung mit durchbohren und Hülsenmutter am praktikabelsten, Canti-Sockel und Federplatten würde ich bei Brakestuff bestellen.

Welchen Bremshebel könnt ihr empfehlen (möglichst günstig aber nicht hässlich)?

Und würdet ihr eine V-Brake mit eher längeren Armen nehmen, wegen der besseren Hebelwirkung, oder eher kürzer, damit der Weg des Bremshebels nicht zu lang wird?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (14. Juni 2018)

Avid Speed Dial.
Habe ich mit Tektro M730 am 16 Zoll Rad im Einsatz.


----------



## KIV (14. Juni 2018)

Nerd schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> durch eure tollen Umbauten angefixt möchte ich an einem Jumper hinten eine V-Brake nachrüsten. Finde die Lösung mit durchbohren und Hülsenmutter am praktikabelsten, Canti-Sockel und Federplatten würde ich bei Brakestuff bestellen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe die Tektro-Mini-V verbaut, Bremshebelübersetzung ist dann für "Seitenzugbremsen". Kannst also z.B. den kleinen Salt BMX-Bremshebel nehmen.
Auf dieser Seite kannst Du die Größenverhältnisse sehen, lange Vbrake-Hebel finde ich zu groß. Bei meinem nächsten Versuch würde ich aber die Bohrungen noch weiter unten setzen, so musste ich die Bremse unnötig hoch montieren. Trotzdem funktioniert die Fussablage immer noch...


----------



## snowtiga (18. Juni 2018)

Ich hab den hier verbaut: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0038WABG0/

Ist kleiner und lässt sich echt nah an den Lenker bringen, Bremse ist damit bei uns richtig kurz und knackig. Den Hebel selber hab ich noch etwas poliert, den Halter im Zuge des Umbau in Rahmenfarbe pulvern lassen.


----------



## KIV (18. Juni 2018)

Der Hebel ist laut Beschreibung für Vbrakes und nicht für Seitenzugbremsen, deren Übersetzung meines Wissens der von Mini-Vbrakes entspricht.


----------



## snowtiga (19. Juni 2018)

Ich hab ja auch normale V-Brakes verbaut:


----------



## CrossX (19. Juni 2018)

Kommen eure Kinder bei V-Brakes noch mit den Füßen auf die Hinterradstrebe? Meine Tochter würde die Bremse glaub ich total nerven


----------



## KIV (19. Juni 2018)

@snowtiga Sieht geil aus..! Auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis hatte ich nur kurz hinweisen wollen, da ich direkt vorher von Mini-Vbrakes geschrieben hatte. Zeig doch bitte noch ein Bild vom Hebel, die Beschreibung klingt ja sehr vielversprechend.



CrossX schrieb:


> Kommen eure Kinder bei V-Brakes noch mit den Füßen auf die Hinterradstrebe? Meine Tochter würde die Bremse glaub ich total nerven



Ja, ist kein Problem. Die Füße werden ja von vorne-unten aufgesetzt und mit der Flexpipe stört da gar nichts - zumindest bei uns.
Gerade für "normale" Vbrakes sollte man aber eine eine recht tiefe Montageposition wählen, dann stört da auch nix. Mit Mini-Vbrakes ist das sicher noch etwas entspannter. Hier sieht man gut, dass der komplette Bereich vor dem Knick als Fußablage frei bleibt.







Die Bohrung für den Zug habe ich extra nach oben versetzt positioniert:


----------



## snowtiga (19. Juni 2018)

KIV schrieb:


> @snowtiga Sieht geil aus..! Auf das Übersetzungsverhältnis hatte ich nur kurz hinweisen wollen, da ich direkt vorher von Mini-Vbrakes geschrieben hatte. Zeig doch bitte noch ein Bild vom Hebel, die Beschreibung klingt ja sehr vielversprechend.



Hier sieht man den Griff, allerdings noch nicht final justiert:


----------



## Snipee (6. Juli 2018)

Hier mal ein paar Schnappschüsse meines Umbaus..
Nix besonderes, nur neu Pulvern lassen und farblich etwas abgestimmt ...
Decals selber erstellt (auf Wunsch auch bei mir erhältlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowtiga (17. Juli 2018)

So, ich habe es endlich auch mal geschafft ein paar Bilder vom fertigen Jumper zu machen, nachdem nun die neuen Faltradnaben aus China verbaut wurden:


----------



## Milan0 (17. Juli 2018)

Sehr lecker! Ich würde es in einem Jahr meinem Sohn schenken


----------



## Martensit01 (24. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
habe das hier mit Interesse verfolgt, aber nicht jeden Post gelesen.
Habe hier noch eine gute Optimierungsmöglichkeit für die Räder, damit die Kids die Füsse bei den "Rollphasen" besser "abstellen/draufstellen" können.
Ein Paar adaptive Fußrasten die per Mittelachse/Mittelschraube befestigt werden.
Seht selbst


 



Zu haben sind die Fußrasten:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-jumper-fussrasten-fur-s-laufrad-zum-anbauen

Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden.



VG,
Jörg


----------



## rakoth (13. August 2018)

flatbeat78 schrieb:


> @CrossX: Hi...habe die M6 Cantisockel mit Federplatte von Brakestuff verbaut.
> 
> Loch gebohrt und dann eine Gewindemutter in der Schwinge befestigt. geht super!


Ich muss mal ganz blöd fragen.... Wie hast Du die Gewindemutter in der Schwinge befestigt?


----------



## joesportif (14. August 2018)

boblike schrieb:


> Habt ihr einen Tipp für gute Griffe. Schaumgummi wäre super, da meiner kleinen die Hände schmerzen. Danke vorab.


Vielleicht ist auch der Lenker zu breit. Meine 4jährige fährt zwar ein Early-Rider in 16" aber klagt auch über schmerzende, bzw. einschlafende Hände. Bei einer Schulterbreite von ca. 300mm ist der Lenker 480mm breit. Ich würde den gerne auf 400mm kürzen. Da es sich allerdings um einen Riserbar mit 31,8mm Klemmung handelt geht das nicht. Kann mir jemand nen Lenker empfehlen, bei dem das geht?


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2018)

joesportif schrieb:


> (...) Ich würde den gerne auf 400mm kürzen. (...)


Mach den Lenker nicht so schmal! Das wird doch total hippelig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joesportif (14. August 2018)

@zr0wrk: Alternative? Die Griffe tauschen? Gegen was? Ihre Handgelenke sind bei der Breite schon arg abgeknickt. Und für mehr Gorilla-Haltung Reicht der Oberkörper nicht. Der Sohn eines Freundes hat ne deutlich schmalere Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit an nem Kania, oder Kubike.​


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2018)

Mehr Backsweep? Handschuhe? Andere Griffe? Ich muss mal meinen Kurzen fragen, ob er Schmerzen hat, aber der fährt einen Lenker mit 52 cm Breite am T16. Das sieht nicht falsch aus.


----------



## joesportif (14. August 2018)

Klar, mehr Backsweep würde auch helfen. Hab aber in den Breiten nix gefunden. Tipp? Handschuhe sind für den Weg zur Kita eher unpraktisch. Die Griffe sind halt Rundgriffe mit geringem Durchmesser. Ergogriffe kann sie noch nicht greifen.


----------



## zr0wrk (14. August 2018)

Oh, hab gerade gesehen, "unser" Lenker hat doch nur 500 mm, es handelt sich um diesen hier, Backsweep müsste ich mal messen, der Händler gibt keinen an. Angeblich gibt es diesen Lenker bis hinunter zu 380 mm Breite. Selektieren kann man allerdings minimal 500 mm. Unser Kleiner besteht auf seinen Handschuhen. Das sind so fingerlose Handschuhe in Größe 3XS, damit fährt er lieber als ohne.


----------



## Tschaki (21. August 2018)

Nachdem ich hier reichlich Stoff für die Aufbereitung eines Kokua Jumper für meinen Nachwuchs gefunden habe, möchte ich mich an der Stelle ganz herzlich bei allen hier dafür bedanken und mein Ergebnis kurz vorstellen. 
Der Rahmen wurde glasperlgestrahlt und im Anschluss harteloxiert. 
So wie auf den Bilder komme ich auf 2985g für das Komplette Jumper. 







 

 

 

Junior gefällt's und schleppt es wirklich überall mit.


----------



## joesportif (3. September 2018)

joesportif schrieb:


> Ich würde den gerne auf 400mm kürzen. Da es sich allerdings um einen Riserbar mit 31,8mm Klemmung handelt geht das nicht. Kann mir jemand nen Lenker empfehlen, bei dem das geht?



Um das hier für die Nachwelt zu dokumentieren: Ich hab diesen Flatbar gekauft: https://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-stylo-t20-flatbar und auf 420mm gekürzt. Das ginge sogar noch schmaler. Gefällt der Fahrerin deutlich besser und macht auch nicht den Anschein kippeliger zu sein.


----------



## rakoth (3. September 2018)

joesportif schrieb:


> Um das hier für die Nachwelt zu dokumentieren: Ich hab diesen Flatbar gekauft: https://www.sram.com/de/truvativ/products/truvativ-stylo-t20-flatbar und auf 420mm gekürzt. Das ginge sogar noch schmaler. Gefällt der Fahrerin deutlich besser und macht auch nicht den Anschein kippeliger zu sein.



Also kann man für die ganz Kleinen den Lenker etwas breiter wählen? Original Lenker hat ja nur 350mm oder sowas...

Oder eher schmal anfangen und dann später breiter?


----------



## zr0wrk (3. September 2018)

Wieso nehmt ihr keinen Lenker mit 25,4 mm? Da gibts das Problem nicht, denn üblicherweise sind die nur an der Klemmung so "dick".


----------



## Kwietsch (4. September 2018)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Lenker gerade bei Kindern nicht zu breit machen sollte.
Die Handgelenksstellung wird unschön (jaja, mehr Backsweep ok, aber finde mal was passended in so kurz, meist werden ja doch Lenker von Erwachsenen gekürzt) und beim Lenken werden ab einem bestimmten Maß die Arme zu kurz.

Ich bleibe vorerst bei Schulterbreite plus 2x Handbreite als maximales Maß und passe lieber öfter an.


----------



## zr0wrk (4. September 2018)

Meiner fährt ja nun einen 50-cm-Lenker und ich habe ihn mehrfach gefragt, ob er Probleme mit den Händen hat, diese ihm wehtun, kribbeln oder ähnliches. Hat er alles verneint, insofern bleibt der Lenker erst mal so. Es ist ja einfach, das auszuprobieren, sofern man offene Griffe montiert hat. Einfach die Griffe mal 2 cm weiter innen montieren und die Kleinen 'ne Testrunde fahren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joesportif (12. September 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Also kann man für die ganz Kleinen den Lenker etwas breiter wählen? Original Lenker hat ja nur 350mm oder sowas...



Achtung: Es ging um ein 16" Rad für eine zur Zeit 4 Jahre alte Fahrerin.



zr0wrk schrieb:


> Wieso nehmt ihr keinen Lenker mit 25,4 mm? Da gibts das Problem nicht, denn üblicherweise sind die nur an der Klemmung so "dick".



Weil der Vorbau eben das Klemmmaß aufweist. Falls ich nix gefunden hätte wäre den zu tauschen der logische Schritt gewesen. So klappt es aber auch super und wie gesagt hätte ich auch noch weiter kürzen können.

Gruß,
Johannes


----------



## johannn (19. September 2018)

Auf Alibaba habe ich gerade unabsichtlich etwas gefunden, dass manche hier gefallen könnte, ein 74mm disc hub!





Keine Ahnung wie oder was. Das angegebene gewicht von 238 gram erscheint mir ein bisschen viel zu sein? Für 24 Dollar ist es schon verlockend zu probieren.

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/G-ns...4647-488a-8ae5-0caabba1df47&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Stefu08 (23. September 2018)

Hallo. Hier einige Bilder des Kokua Jumper meiner Tochter, welches nun auch endlich fertig geworden ist. 
Danke an diejenigen, die ihre Tipps zum Umbau abgegeben haben, die waren hilfreich.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (23. September 2018)

Ziemlich cool

Die Pinktöne sind real etwas harmonischer? (Rottöne sind bei Fotos oft herausfordernd)

Ich würde den Schriftzug Reifen noch zu den Klebebalken auf der Felge ausrichten ;-)


----------



## Stefu08 (23. September 2018)

Das mit dem schriftzug ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Werde das noch ändern.


----------



## rakoth (24. September 2018)

Da ich ein gebrauchtes Jumper mit 84er Hinterbau habe und nun festsgestellt habe das die Lager völlig hinüber sind, bin ich bei Ali auf folgende Nabe gestoßen...
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/-/32888639262.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.259.44843c00HmMdTq

Jemand zufällig Erfahrung damit? Oder eine Alternative?


----------



## zr0wrk (24. September 2018)

rakoth schrieb:


> Oder eine Alternative?


Kann man nicht die Lager tauschen? Endkappen abziehen, das erste Lager mittels der Achse ausschlagen, das zweite dann mit einem Austreiber. Da kommst du sicherlich etwas günstiger (wobei die China-Nabe ja wirklich günstig ist) und musst nicht umspeichen.


----------



## NoxFranky (24. September 2018)

Mmn müssten in der Nabe Konuslager sein, also wird das eher schwierig mit Lagertausch. 
Die Nabe sollte passen. Man muss dann nur sehen, ob man die Speichen weiter verwenden kann oder nicht. Bei mir ist es mit der Novatec Nabe relativ knapp geworden.


----------



## rakoth (24. September 2018)

Ja, sind leider Konuslager, deswegen wird das mit dem Tausch nicht wirklich was. Halb so wild, mit neuen Naben ließen sich als positiver Nebeneffekt auch noch nen haufen Gewicht sparen.

Wollte ursprünglich Dahon Naben kaufen, die gibts aber ja nur in 74mm. Auf Ali gibt es aber noch 5mm Spacer - damit müssts ja auch klappen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elebenty (24. September 2018)

Dann geselle ich mich jetzt endlich auch mal dazu.

Ich bin auch aufgrund des Forums und der Bikes der Woche zum Plan gekommen meinem Sohn zum zweiten Geburtstag ein Custom-Jumper zu bauen. Leider _noch _ohne fancy Bremsenlösung, aber erstmal muss er fahren lernen. Und dazu müssen seine Füße erstmal am Boden ankommen.

Geschliffen und Lackiert habe ich selber mit der Profi-Sprühdose aus dem Lackhandel. Je eine 400ml Dose Grundierung, Basislack in Lichtblau und Tiefschwarz + 500ml 2K Klarlack sind drauf gegangen. Hätte jetzt auch nicht gedacht, dass ich als Laie das einfach so hin bekomme. Aber es hat weder Nasen, noch Läufer oder sonstige grobe Probleme beim Sprühen gegeben. Selbst die Naben und Felgen ließen sich relativ einfach bearbeiten. Ein paar Fehler sind mir dann doch passiert aber die sieht man kaum. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es sich hier um netto 6 Nachmittage, also etwa 12 Stunden Arbeit gehandelt hat, kann ich das verschmerzen. Ich hatte zwischen Ankauf des Rohlings und der Abnahme durch den Stöpsel gerade mal eine Woche Zeit.

Interessanterweise kommt die Farbe auf den Fotos mit Kunstlicht deutlich besser rüber als auf den outdoor Bildern.


----------



## der_raubfisch (8. Oktober 2018)

Nach langer Zeit komme ich endlich dazu, das umgebaute Jumper für meine Tochter zu posten.

Basis für den Umbau war ein gebrauchtes Jumper, welches ich inkl. der Felgen und der Dahon-Naben pulvern lassen hab.

Der Rest ist nahezu Serie. Ganz herzlichen Dank an alle für die Inspiration und guten Ratschläge!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## spümco (8. Oktober 2018)

Sieht echt stark aus!


----------



## der_raubfisch (9. Oktober 2018)

Danke! Die kleine übt auch fleissig.


----------



## Dot5.1 (14. Oktober 2018)

Nachdem ich hier länger stiller Mitleser war und viel Inspiration sammeln konnte, kann ich euch jetzt auch das Jumper von meinem Sohn zeigen.

Die Felgen werden auch noch schwarz lackiert wenn ich es mal schaffe ein paar neue Naben in China zu bestellen. Dann gehe ich vielleicht auch noch das Thema Bremse an.

Das einzige womit ich nicht so glücklich bin ist die Farbe. Ich hab die Trockenpulverbeschichtung von Spray.Bike ausprobiert. Die Verarbeitung ging wirklich einfach, aber beim Zusammenbau sind schon ein paar kleine Lackabplatzer bei leichter Werkzeugberührung entstanden. Vielleicht habe ich das Alu zu glatt geschliffen nach dem Abbeizen.


----------



## s_a_t_c_h (15. Oktober 2018)

Sehr schöne Räder baut ihr hier auf!
Habe auch grad ein altes Jumper gekauft, um es der kleinen zu Weihnachten zu pimpen.
Ich finde leider nirgendwo einen passenden Steuersatz mit ec34/28,6 oben und unten. 
Hat einer von euch ne Idee?
Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacon-Bub (16. Oktober 2018)

Ich schließe mich Dot5.1 und präsentiere als (meist) stiller Mitleser nun endlich das Jumper meiner Tochter. Vielen Dank für eure Hilfestellungen!
Auch ich habe die Spraybikelackierung ausprobiert und komme zum selben Schluss wie Dot5.1. Verarbeitung und Finish sind super aber die Haftung auf blankem Alu ist leider sehr schlecht... naja mal sehen wie es nach intensivem Gebrauch dann aussieht. Erstmal fertig und stolz


----------



## rakoth (17. Oktober 2018)

Hm, überlege auch mit Spraybike zu lackieren. So wie sich das auf der Website anhört, muss der Rahmen ja nicht entlackt werden sondern nur angeraut werden (mit Sandpapier). Und dann evtl noch Klarlack drüber.
Habt ihr pauschal einfach mal entlackt oder was war der Grunde?


----------



## Bacon-Bub (18. Oktober 2018)

Also den Hauptrahmen habe ich entlackt weil ja nur Klarlack drauf war. WÜrde ich aber dann neu grundieren. Gabel und Hinterbau habe ich entlackt weil da so viele tiefe Kratzer drin waren... die hätte man nach der Lackierung geshen. Also alles ab. Wie gesagt bei blankem Alu dann lieber vorher grundieren.


----------



## rakoth (18. Oktober 2018)

Okay, verstehe. Meiner ist noch original schwarz, da müsste mit bissl anschleifen die Farbe auch so halten


----------



## Mudsling3r (29. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

angefixt durch diesen thread und eure tollen Kreationen, habe ich mich dazu entschieden unserem Nachwuchs ebenfalls ein kleines Tuningprojekt des Kokua zu bauen und zu schenken.

Da ich mich aktuell in der Planungsfase befinde, habe ich natürlich noch einige offene Fragen. Viele eurer Ideen und sind bereits in meinem Geiste eingeflossen.

Vorweg: ich habe bis jetzt weder Laufrad noch sonst irgendwelche Teile….!

Der Plan ist aktuell der Aufbau mit Scheibenbremse, wobei ich wahrscheinlich den Sockel bzw. den PM-Adapter auf der Schwinge verschrauben werde (gab es hier ja auch schon). Des Weiteren möchte ich beim Aliexpress, je nach Achsbreite die Naben Eiosix oder Dati bestellen, für die Scheibe einen passenden Adapter drehen und an der Nabe verpressen oder verschrauben? Wenn das keinen Sinn macht bitte Bescheid sagen.


1.Frage:

welche Speichenlänge und welche Nippel benötige ich bei Verwendung der Originalen Felge mit der Eiosix 74mm oder der Dati 84mm Nabe? Speichen würde ich direkt oder wenn erforderlich gekreuzt Speichen. Die Speichen die ich gerne hätte gibt es leider nur ab 80mm, bin mir nicht sicher ob das passen wird. Da ich leider keinerlei Maße bzw. Teile zum vermessen habe, bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.


2.Frage:

Gibt es eventuell eine Skizze für den Adapter zu den obigen Naben auf Scheibe (Maße oder ähnliches)? Die Bremsscheibe soll eine 140 mm werden.


3.Frage:

Welche Bremssättel passen, in Bezug auf Leitungsführung und Bauhöhe am besten. (gesehen habe ich die XTR, XT und normale Deore sowie ne hayes)


Das wäre es bis jetzt…….


Ich besorge mir jetzt erstmal ein gebrauchtes KOKUA zum zerlegen…..


Danke im Voraus!

PS: tolle Arbeiten habt ihr da geleistet!


----------



## P373 (30. Oktober 2018)

Hallo in die Runde,
ich bin derzeit auch an einem schlichten Aufbau eines Kokua Jumper dran. Ich habe bereits die Black Jack Karkassen aufgezogen und habe einen deutlichen Höhen- und Seitenschlag festgestellt. Ich bin mir jedoch nicht ganz sicher, ob das an den Laufrädern oder den Reifen selber liegt. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht? Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Laufräder vom Vorbesitzer so hart beansprucht wurden, dass die Laufräder verzogen sind.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Tobstar23 (30. Oktober 2018)

Nagel mit nem Kaugummi oder etwas Knete auf die Schwinge kleben, so dass er knapp neben der Felge steht und Du siehst sofort, ob Reifen oder Felge Ursache des Problems ist.


----------



## Milan0 (30. Oktober 2018)

war in den Zentrierständer damit schon?


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Oktober 2018)

Manche Leute lassen ja auch ein Laufrad, auf das sie einen neuen Reifen aufziehen, mal kurz in der Hand rotieren und gucken, ob es rund läuft. Aber dazu ist es in dem Fall wohl zu späte, weil der Reifen schon drauf ist. Nun ist guter Rat teuer, denn wie soll man bei eingebautem Laufrad feststellen, ob die Felge rund läuft, wo doch der Rahmen gar keine Markierungen dafür hat. 

Also es sei denn, man hat z.B. einen Kabelbinder zur Hand. Oder einen Zollstock. Oder was anderes.


----------



## P373 (30. Oktober 2018)

Habe eben die Nagelprobe gemacht. Seitenschlag ca. 2mm und Höhenschlag ca. 2mm. Die Karkasse ist aber deutlich unrunder als das Laufrad entsprechend werde ich nochmal Luft ablassen und alles soweit es geht richten.

Einen Zentrierständer habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung, daher wird auch das eigenständige Zentrieren schwierig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. Oktober 2018)

P373 schrieb:


> Einen Zentrierständer habe ich leider nicht zur Verfügung, daher wird auch das eigenständige Zentrieren schwierig.


Das lässt sich auch im Rahmen machen. Kabelbinder an die Strebe, so dass er gerade noch beweglich ist, dann taugt der als "Messfühler".


----------



## P373 (30. Oktober 2018)

Den Seitenschlag konnte ich mit Hilfe des Kabelbinders (Nippelspanner) beseitigen. Bleibt noch der Höhenschlag. Ich würde aber ungern die gleichmäßige Speichenspannung aufgeben.

Erstmal wird das Rad nun mit den neuen Reifen gefahren und dann gucke ich weiter, vielleicht setzt sich ja alles auch ein wenig.


----------



## CrossX (31. Oktober 2018)

P373 schrieb:


> Den Seitenschlag konnte ich mit Hilfe des Kabelbinders (Nippelspanner) beseitigen. Bleibt noch der Höhenschlag. Ich würde aber ungern die gleichmäßige Speichenspannung aufgeben.
> 
> Erstmal wird das Rad nun mit den neuen Reifen gefahren und dann gucke ich weiter, vielleicht setzt sich ja alles auch ein wenig.


Wir reden aber noch von einem 4kg Laufrad mit einem ca 10kg Fahrer, oder? Was soll denn da passieren, wenn die Speichenspannung nicht 100% homogen ist? Meinst du, beim harten Dh Geballer von Dreijährigen reizen massenhaft Speichen?
Bau einfach so auf, dass alles rund läuft und gut. 
Ich habe die Kokua Laufräder umgespeicht, weil ich bunte Speichennippel wollte. Habe null Ahnung von Laufradbau und die Felgen laufen auch nach fast zwei Jahren Benutzung noch absolut rund


----------



## Bacon-Bub (5. November 2018)

Bei Pinkbike drüber gestolpert... Kokua-Kopie aus Titan von der Taipei Cycle Show 2018


----------



## EintrachtLoewe (9. November 2018)

Mal ne Frage an alle die, die Felgenbremsen eingebaut haben? Wie habt ihr es  hin bekommen, dass die Bremsen ausreichend dicht and er Felge sitzen und dennoch genügend Platz ist zwischen den Bremszangen?
Ich habe Gewinde mittig am Rahmen gesetzt und die Bremszangen der V-Brake sitzen auf guter Höhe an sich. Leider müsste ich sie sehr weit zusammen ziehen um die Beläge möglichst dicht an die Felge zu bekommen. Das schaut irgendwie nicht richtig aus.
Gäbe es Bremsbeläge mit etwas längeren Gewinden, die man ggf. mit Unterlegscheiben unterfüttern könnte?

Ich freue mich auf eure Tips.

LG
Jens


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. November 2018)

Fertig


----------



## spümco (12. November 2018)

gefällt mir echt gut!


----------



## Tech3 (1. Dezember 2018)

Jemand von den Kokua Besitzern schon F608-2RS Lager an der Schwinge verbaut?
Brauche noch einen Spacer und werde das dann testen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (1. Dezember 2018)

Was soll das bringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tech3 (1. Dezember 2018)

Die Gleitlager sind durch und ich dachte man kann es mal versuchen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (2. Dezember 2018)

Ok, kann man sicher.
Obs gegenüber neuen Gleitlagern Sinn macht, erschließt sich mir trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Tech3 (2. Dezember 2018)

Wir werden sehen wie lange es hält.
Denke die Sinnhaftigkeit darf man in diesem Thread eh nicht in Frage stellen.


----------



## Kwietsch (4. Dezember 2018)

Hab ich gemacht. Irgendwo weit vorne im Thread.
Sehr gut, passt, wenig Spiel, lutscht nicht innerhalb weniger Wochen aus. Hab mir den Spacer und die Achse aus Titan mit Innengewinde machen lassen.

Edit: Seite 15 im Thread hier.


----------



## s_a_t_c_h (4. Dezember 2018)

Nahezu fertig. Vielleicht kommen noch decals un am sattel muss noch was gemacht werden. Ist zwar sehr tief aber der Winkel ist zu krass.


----------



## Tech3 (9. Dezember 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hab ich gemacht. Irgendwo weit vorne im Thread.
> Sehr gut, passt, wenig Spiel, lutscht nicht innerhalb weniger Wochen aus. Hab mir den Spacer und die Achse aus Titan mit Innengewinde machen lassen.
> 
> Edit: Seite 15 im Thread hier.



Danke, ich habe mir einen Spacer aus POM drehen lassen und musste an den Lagern außen noch 0.5mm Passscheiben unterlegen.
Jetzt ist alles schön fluffig und der Hinterbau wackelt nicht mehr zur Seite.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (20. Dezember 2018)

Kwietsch schrieb:


> Hab mir den Spacer und die Achse aus Titan mit Innengewinde machen lassen.





Tech3 schrieb:


> Jemand von den Kokua Besitzern schon F608-2RS Lager an der Schwinge verbaut?



Kurze Zwischenfrage zum Verständnis: Habe die Lager mal kurz gegoogelt. Die haben einen Flansch am Außenring (siehe hier). Dadurch kann man sich den Spacer zwischen den Lagern doch sparen? Dann braucht man nur noch eine Achse um eine ordentliche O-Anordnung der Lager hinzubekommen?!


----------



## derwp (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe diese Woche noch eine Interessante Entdeckung gemacht und wollte das - trotz des Preises - niemand vorenthalten.
https://wildchildbikes.com/collections/parts/products/wild-child-pro-wheel-v2
Abgesehen von den Laufrädern sind die Preise aber auch in Ordnung. Ich denke dennoch, das das hier der richtige Empfängerkreis ist


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Dezember 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Dann braucht man nur noch eine Achse um eine ordentliche O-Anordnung der Lager hinzubekommen?!


Fast. Den Spacer kann man sich sparen, das stimmt. Die Lager bauen aber nicht breit genug um bündig mit der Schwinge abzuschließen. Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe und alle Teile halbwegs gerade sind, benötige ich bei unserem Kokua noch zwei 0,5 mm Spacer (wie auch schon etwas weiter oben steht).

Es gibt nur evtl ein Problem: das sind keine Schrägkugellager, dadurch wirkt die axiale Krafteinwirkung der Schwinge ungebremst auf die Lager. Ein Spacer zwischen diesen normalen Kugellagern wirkt dem entgegen. Ein Schrägkugellager ist so kontruiert, dass axiale Kräfte aufgenommen werden können. Ich habe bei meiner Recherche allerdings kein passendes Schrägkugellager gefunden. Entweder zu groß von den Durchmessern oder zu breit. In dem Fall müsste man des Tretlagergehäuse innen ca. 1,5 mm auf jeder Seite abdrehen, damit das Lager tiefer eingepresst werden kann.

Hier das fast passende Schrägkugellager:
https://www.kugellager-express.de/s...MIrNWA4Oau3wIVV-R3Ch1e8AIWEAQYASABEgIsIvD_BwE


----------



## derwp (20. Dezember 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gemessen habe und alle Teile halbwegs gerade sind, benötige ich bei unserem Kokua noch zwei 0,5 mm Spacer.



Ach so, Spacer zwischen Lager und Schwinge. Das ist natürlich klar, da gibt es glaube ich sogar starke Produktionsschwankungen was den Platz dort angeht. Verstanden. Danke


----------



## Balkanbiker (20. Dezember 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Verstanden. Danke


Bitte beachte mein Edit.


----------



## Tech3 (22. Dezember 2018)

derwp schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage zum Verständnis: Habe die Lager mal kurz gegoogelt. Die haben einen Flansch am Außenring (siehe hier). Dadurch kann man sich den Spacer zwischen den Lagern doch sparen? Dann braucht man nur noch eine Achse um eine ordentliche O-Anordnung der Lager hinzubekommen?!



Ja die haben einen Flansch.
Der Rahmen hat innen aber auch einen Kragen dh 608er hätten es auch getan.
Mein Plan war eher die Passscheiben weg zu lassen da die Lager 1.5mm weiter raus stehen(Also wie die Gleitlager).
Hülse brauchst du trotzdem da du die Rillenkugellager sonst verspannst.
Passscheiben mit 0.5mm habe ich für den Hinterbau auch gebraucht, kann aber auch an den Toleranzen liegen.

//Ups, deutlich zu spät 

/// @derwp:
Solche Laufräder bekommst du bei Ali für 58€.

//// @derwp:

Hier der Link:

Kinder Balance Bike Bunte Aluminium Legierung Laufradsatz 12 zoll 85-95mm kinder slidesliding fahrrad rad hub carbon faser
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c8BWhgxP

Sogar nur 51,30€.


----------



## derwp (26. Dezember 2018)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Es gibt nur evtl ein Problem: das sind keine Schrägkugellager, dadurch wirkt die axiale Krafteinwirkung der Schwinge ungebremst auf die Lager. Ein Spacer zwischen diesen normalen Kukerlllagern wirkt dem entgegen. Ein Schrägkugellager ist so kontruiert, dass axiale Kräfte aufgenommen werden können. Ich habe bei meiner Recherche allerdings kein passendes Schrägkugellager gefunden. Entweder zu groß von den Durchmessern oder zu breit. In dem Fall müsste man des Tretlagergehäuse innen ca. 1,5 mm auf jeder Seite abdrehen, damit das Lager tiefer eingepresst werden kann.



Klar, ich bin bei dir, dass die Spacer die Axiallast der Lager wegnehmen. Aber immerhin sind ja Rillenkugellager normaleriwese auch so konstruiert, dass sie kleine Kräfte auch Axial aufnehmen können. Zwar deutlich kleiner als Radial, klar, aber dennoch. Zudem denke ich auch, dass die Axiallast im Fall des Jumper mit einem <15kg Knirps ertragbar ist.
Alles in allem, die Lösung mit den erwähnten Kugellagern und Spacern ist richtig gut. Passen die Lager ohne den Rahmen vorher zu bearbeiten?

@Tech3 Danke für den Link. Das ist natürlich als Paar drastisch günstiger. Krass.


----------



## Tech3 (29. Dezember 2018)

Bei 608/F608 muss nichts am Rahmen bearbeitet werden.
Das passt plug'n'play.

//Edit:

Würde das nächste Mal wohl 608 Max nehmen:
https://www.bike24.de/p1174354.html
Dazu igus Anlaufscheiben.


----------



## Balkanbiker (30. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle für das Schwingenlager passende 0,5mm Distanzscheiben?

edit:
https://shop.easyelox.de/kunststoff-unterlegscheiben_5


----------



## Tech3 (1. Januar 2019)

Ich habe Passscheiben aus V2A bestellt.
Kann ich dir gegen VSK gerne 2 schicken.
Decken das Lager aber nicht komplett ab(14mm Außendurchmesser).

//
DIN 988 ist die Norm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Balkanbiker (1. Januar 2019)

Desshalb hab ich noch keine Passscheiben bestellt, da ich eine Vollabdeckung der Lager wollte.
Sollten die Lager volkommen abgedeckt sein?


----------



## Tech3 (4. Januar 2019)

Also dichten tut da nix. Hält vllt groben Dreck ab?
Und die Lager als 2RS sind für ein Kinderrad IMO ausreichend abgedichtet.


----------



## sepp0 (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Wieso gibt es eigentlich zwei Modelle von Jumper ? Einmal mit 74 mm Naben und 84 mm Naben.
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Februar 2019)

Servus,
bin an einem gebrauchten Jumper dran und sollte wissen worauf man achten sollte. 
Nabenlager? 

Das Ding wird wahrscheinlich eh zerlegt und neu gelackt,  Kleinteile (Elastomer, ..) erneuert.

Grüße


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Februar 2019)

Noch eine Frage meinerseits:
Was habt ihr denn für das Pulverbeschichten des Jumpers so gezählt?
Komme aus der Stuttgarter Ecke und habe jetzt die Preise beim Götz gesehen. 95€ + 10€ für das entpacken + x € je nach Decals ...


Grüße 
Robby


----------



## CrossX (8. Februar 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage meinerseits:
> Was habt ihr denn für das Pulverbeschichten des Jumpers so gezählt?
> Komme aus der Stuttgarter Ecke und habe jetzt die Preise beim Götz gesehen. 95€ + 10€ für das entpacken + x € je nach Decals ...
> 
> ...


Ich hab ne Dose Farbe und viel Klarlack genommen. Reicht doch für das kleine Teil


----------



## der_raubfisch (8. Februar 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage meinerseits:
> Was habt ihr denn für das Pulverbeschichten des Jumpers so gezählt?
> Komme aus der Stuttgarter Ecke und habe jetzt die Preise beim Götz gesehen. 95€ + 10€ für das entpacken + x € je nach Decals ...
> 
> ...



Ich habe es damals bei einem regionalen machen lassen. Ohne Decals und mit 3 Farben hatte ich knapp 100€ gezahlt. Die Decals kamen dann aus dem Plotter zu ca. 20€.


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Februar 2019)

Danke.
Jetzt mal schauen wie der Zustand ist und dann mal sehen.
Wird aber wahrscheinlich auf lackieren raus laufen und technisch wieder fit machen.


----------



## Robby2107 (12. Februar 2019)

Das Jumper wurde heute mal im angelieferten/gebrauchten Zustand vom Stöpsel "getestet". Auch damit Papa sieht ob die Bremse in die Renovierung einbezogen wird. -> wird sie.

Teile bei Kokua sind bestellt (Gummidämpfer, Lagerung Schwinge, Griffe, ...) und die BlackJacks ebenfalls. Zudem wird noch das Steuerlager getauscht gegen eines von XLC (sollte reichen für den Wicht).
Was mir noch etwas Sorgen macht, sind die Laufräder: ein Lager läuft etwas arg rauh. Werde es zuerst mal mit Fett probieren.
Dazu eine Frage an die Umbauer hier mit gepulverten oder lackierten Felgen:

Werde mich dann mal die Tage an die Zerlegung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (12. Februar 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Dazu eine Frage an die Umbauer hier mit gepulverten oder lackierten Felgen:


Diese Frage ist nicht leicht zu beantworten. Ich würde aber soweit gehen und sagen: Vielleicht. Kommt drauf an.


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2019)

Öhm, war mir sicher da auch ne Frage getippt zu haben .... 

Hier kommt sie:
Wie verhält sich die gepulverte/lackierte Felge in Verbindung mit der Felgenbremse. Das schleift doch recht fix die Farbe ab, oder?!


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2019)

ich hatte vor kurzem das Vorderrad im Zentrierständer. Was da ab Werk rausfällt ist schon eine harte Nummer. Jetzt läuft es rund hat eine anständige Speichenspannung und keine Höhenschläge mehr.
Die Lager laufen bei mir ebenfalls recht rau. 13er Konusschlüssel ist aber auch schon bestellt und dann wird das mal alles sauber gemacht, gefettet und neu eingestellt. Sollte reichen.

Aufpumpen konnte ich den Reifen noch nicht, da meine Standpumpe einen zu großen Kopf hat. Muss ich mal die mobile Version mit Schlauch testen


----------



## CrossX (13. Februar 2019)

Milan0 schrieb:


> ich hatte vor kurzem das Vorderrad im Zentrierständer. Was da ab Werk rausfällt ist schon eine harte Nummer. Jetzt läuft es rund hat eine anständige Speichenspannung und keine Höhenschläge mehr.
> Die Lager laufen bei mir ebenfalls recht rau. 13er Konusschlüssel ist aber auch schon bestellt und dann wird das mal alles sauber gemacht, gefettet und neu eingestellt. Sollte reichen.
> 
> Aufpumpen konnte ich den Reifen noch nicht, da meine Standpumpe einen zu großen Kopf hat. Muss ich mal die mobile Version mit Schlauch testen



Dein Engagement in allen Ehren, aber meist du echt, irgendeinem Kind mit 3 Jahren fällt auf, ob da eine ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung anliegt? Da sitzen 12-15kg drauf und rollern in Schrittgeschwindigkeit durch die Gegend. 

Ich habe die Felgen umgespeicht um farbige Speichennippel zu haben. Zentriert mit zwei Kabelbindern und das Rad hält seit 1,5 Jahren.


----------



## Milan0 (13. Februar 2019)

genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht, als ich da vorm dem Zentrierständer stand. Aber da ging der Radschrauber mit mir durch


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Februar 2019)

Es wird keinen Schaden machen, wenn das Rad ordentlich zentriert ist. Ob mit Kabelbindern oder Messuhr, ist dabei sicherlich egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2019)

Kurzes Update zu den schwarzen Rädern.
Ich habe gestern auch Kokua direkt mal angerschrieben wegen deren schwarzen Laufrädern von der "Black-Edition".
Die Dinger kosten jeweils 22€ und sind abriebfest.

Denke, falls ich die Naben nicht ruhig bekomme, wird das die Lösung.
Chinanabe, Speichen mit Nippel und schwarze Chinafelgen sind auf jeden Fall teurer. Das Gewicht ist sicherlich etwas höher, aber erstmal egal.


----------



## Der_Eric (13. Februar 2019)

Ich habe mich auch mal am Jumper Tuning probiert.
Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 2980g.


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Februar 2019)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mal am Jumper Tuning probiert.
> Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 2980g.



Was hast Du für Laufräder dran?

Habe ich es vielleicht überlesen, aber was wiegt denn das originale Laufrad im Gegensatz zu denen mit anderen Naben oder kompletten China-Laufrädern?

Folgende Werte hatte ja der TE ganz am Anfang gepostet:
_Naben:..................... 121,2g 
Felge1:..................... 156,5g 
Felge2:..................... 171,3g_

Komme hier auf +/- 285g je Laufrad. Hinzu kommen noch die Speichen + Nippel: Was wiegt das dann?

Hintergund ist schlicht die Frage ob sich min. 30€ pro China-Laufrad lohnen im Gegensatz zu den originalen schwarzen Laufrädern für 22€ von Kokua selber. Hat die mal jemand gewogen? Vielleicht hat sich zwischenzeitlich ja auch dort was getan.

Link zu den China-Laufrädern: klick

grüße

*EDIT:*
Gerade die Rückmeldung bekommen von Kokua. Die Laufräder (wohlgemerkt ohne Bereifung) wiegen *pro Stück 417g*.


----------



## Der_Eric (14. Februar 2019)

Die originalen Laufräder kann ich dir gerne heute Abend noch einmal auf die Waage legen.
Meine sind selbst aufgebaut. Naben und Felgen sind aus China und die Speichen von Radsport-Erdmann.

Nabe: 99g 84mm Breite
Felgen: irgendwas zwischen 150 und 160g, also ähnlich schwer, wie die originalen
Speichen und Alu Nippel: nicht gewogen

Falls es dir etwas nützt, kann ich das komplette neue Laufrad auch noch einmal wiegen.

@paradox hat das alles schon gewogen: https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73651?page=5


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Februar 2019)

Die China-Laufräder bringen ca. 275g auf die Waage, komplett (ohne Bereifung). Geht mir ein wenig drum das einzuschätzen ... qualitativ ist das natürlich russisches Roulette, aber für den Kleinen wird es schon reichen. 
Laut Kokua sollen deren Felgen ja abriebfest sein, heißt auch mit der Felgenbremse keine Farbe verlieren. Hoffe das trifft auf die China-Dinger auch halbwegs zu.


----------



## derwp (19. Februar 2019)

Der_Eric schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch mal am Jumper Tuning probiert.
> Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 2980g.



Wow. Wenig geändert und macht trotzdem richtig was her. Gefällt mir sehr gut.

Übrigens zum Thema Gewicht: der Tausch der Naben ist extrem sinnvoll. Ich habe durch den Tausch fast ein halbes Kilo (!) (die Waage-Fotos hab ich irgendwo noch rumliegen) gespart.


----------



## Martensit01 (21. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

anbei noch eine super nützliche Sache die bei Euren Projekten fehlt:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-jumper-fussrasten-fur-s-laufrad-zum-anbauen

Damit rockt der Nachwuchs noch mehr.. 
Bei Bedarf, einfach melden.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------



## CrossX (21. Februar 2019)

Martensit01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> anbei noch eine super nützliche Sache die bei Euren Projekten fehlt:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...e-jumper-fussrasten-fur-s-laufrad-zum-anbauen
> ...


Hat meine Tochter nie gebraucht. Die Füße werden einfach auf der Hinterradschwinge abgesetzt.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Februar 2019)

Prinzipiell sind die Fußstützen schon ne Idee, gerade damit er vielleicht mal stehen bzw. ne Landung abfedern kann.
Aber ich will erst schauen wie mein Kleiner das Jumper bewegt und wenn er das beherrscht, dann bekommt er vielleicht die Stützen.

Heute wird der Rahmen mit den Decals beklebt und mit Klarlack versehen. Jenachdem wie das Wetter es zuläßt und der Lack durchtrocknet, wird nächste Woche montiert ....  Vorerst aber mit den originalen Laufrädern, da der Chinese noch am einspeichen ist.


----------



## pararar (22. Februar 2019)

Mein Erstgebohrener hat sich gegen Ende sehr häufig auf die Schwinge gestellt. Die ist schmal und glatt, daher ist er auch ab und zu abgerutscht. Außerdem war die Standfläche immer ein bisschen zu weit hinten. Das Laufrad geht jetzt bald an meinen zweiten Jungen und ich habe mir die Fußrasten mal bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (1. März 2019)

Hier werden nur paar Teile getauscht, die Naben gesäubert und neu eingestellt, Höhen und Seitenschläge beseitigt. Der rote Lack darf weiter die Kratzer behalten und neue dazu bekommen


----------



## Tech3 (5. März 2019)

Kokua Racer by hendrik., auf Flickr

Jetzt muss die Kurze nur noch reinwachsen...


----------



## Robby2107 (5. März 2019)

Muß ja auch nicht immer ein neuer Anstrich sein. Wenn der alte Lack noch halbwegs ok ist, dann passt das doch.
Mein gebrauchtes Jumper (oder besser das vom Stöpsel) sah leider schon etwas arg ramponiert aus und daher bekommt er auch nen neuen Farbtupfer.
Zieht sich aber gerade etwas, da es nen Lackproblem an der Schwinge gab und der Chinese wohl die Laufräder per Draisine über die Seidenstrasse zustellt. 

Aber noch alles easy, das Wetter ist eh nicht berauschend.


Update:
Heute mal mit den Lagerschalen gekämpft (wo rohe Kräfte walten!) und um ein Haar an der Lagerschale am Gabelschaft verzweifelt. Mistding 

Schwinge und Laufräder fehlen weiterhin, daher bleibt es erstmal so jetzt. Spacer in schwarz sind auch nicht verbaut.


----------



## kona86 (15. März 2019)

Hat von euch jemand den LRS von Ali bestellt? Ist der so durch gerutscht oder beim Zoll gelandet? 

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32960...d=1323amp-nXfLnio1ATtY4sOkx5h3eA1552667835499


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. März 2019)

Habe eben das zukünftige Jumper von meinem kleinen zerlegt. Bei waren jetzt aber keine Schwingenlager verbaut, sondern nur so schwarze Kunststoffstöpsel (Gleitlager?). Hat da schon mal jemand Lager nachgerüstet?

EDIT: hat sich erledigt. Habs im Thread doch noch gefunden.


----------



## derjoker (17. März 2019)

Dann stell ich ich hier mal meins vor (noch gehört mir...)
Die DATI Laufräder kamen sogar durch den Zoll... 

Endgewicht 2.9kg!

Danke für die vielen Anregungen!

VG

Hannes


----------



## fanatikz (17. März 2019)

Nachdem jetzt alles über ein Jahr rumgelegen hat, die kleine jetzt groß genug ist und Ostern vor der Tür steht gehts bei mir weiter. 

Heute mal eingespeicht und einen schicken Fender gebastelt.


----------



## BockAufBiken (17. März 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update zu den schwarzen Rädern.
> Ich habe gestern auch Kokua direkt mal angerschrieben wegen deren schwarzen Laufrädern von der "Black-Edition".
> Die Dinger kosten jeweils 22€ und sind abriebfest.


Weißt du zufällig ob die schwarzen Laufräder 74mm oder 84mm breit sind. Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen LRS mit 74mm Breite. Bin da noch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## kona86 (18. März 2019)

So geht es mir auch. Schwarz, 74mm...

Den LRS being Ali gibt es wohl in 74mm. Ich habe es mir aber noch nicht bestätigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (18. März 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> So geht es mir auch. Schwarz, 74mm...
> 
> Den LRS being Ali gibt es wohl in 74mm. Ich habe es mir aber noch nicht bestätigen lassen.


Falls du da was findest... Info gerne hier rein schreiben. Ansonsten wird der LRS selber aufgebaut. Naben in 74mm gibt es ja ausreichend.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. März 2019)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Weißt du zufällig ob die schwarzen Laufräder 74mm oder 84mm breit sind. Bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem schwarzen LRS mit 74mm Breite. Bin da noch nicht fündig geworden.



Sollen 74mm sein.
Leider sind die Laufräder immer noch nicht angekommen. Keine Ahnung was die in China da noch machen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. März 2019)

Ich werde den LRS jetzt selber aufbauen, da ich gerne farbige Nippel verbauen möchte. Hab mir bei Ali jetzt mal einen Satz Naben und Felgen bestellt. Mal sehen wie die Qualität so ist. Für den kleinen wirds wohl reichen.
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Fold...279.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52254c4dyV2s9B
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/12-z...245.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52254c4dyV2s9B

EDIT: die Felgen sind in schwarz ausverkauft


----------



## fanatikz (22. März 2019)

Weiter gehts, Lenker und ein paar Kleinteile fertig gemacht. Rahmen und Schwinge grundiert. 
Wärs nicht fürn Mächen würd ich’s so lassen.


----------



## shortage (23. März 2019)

Gender-Quatsch-Alarm!   

Deiner Tochter ist das sicher egal, wenn sie die ersten Meter Spaß hatte.


----------



## Milan0 (23. März 2019)

Den Steuersatz habe ich auch im kokua. Was für eine Sattelklemne ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanatikz (23. März 2019)

shortage schrieb:


> Gender-Quatsch-Alarm!
> 
> Deiner Tochter ist das sicher egal, wenn sie die ersten Meter Spaß hatte.


Seh ich eigentlich auch so, aber das kommt tatsächlich noch besser. 
  



Milan0 schrieb:


> Den Steuersatz habe ich auch im kokua. Was für eine Sattelklemne ist das?



XLC B02
https://www.ebay.de/itm/XLC-B02-SAT...f-8876-47f3-b5c0-091d69d82e8d&epid=1704239354


----------



## fanatikz (23. März 2019)

Jetzt noch die neuen Schwingenlager und Decals und gut ist.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. März 2019)

Eine weitere Woche ist ins Land gegangen ohne daß sich mit den Laufrädern etwas getan hat. 
Habe jetzt vorsorglich die originalen Laufräder zerlegt und die Lager komplett neu gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut. Läuft technisch zuminedst wieder einwandfrei, wenn auch bockschwer und farblich nicht passend.

Was habt ihr denn so summasumarum für eure selbstaufgebauten China-Laufräder gezahlt? Also Felgen, Speichen, Nippel und Naben zusammen.
Wäre für mich völliges Neuland, aber wird irgendwie immer wahrscheinlicher die Option.

grüße
Robby


----------



## fanatikz (25. März 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Eine weitere Woche ist ins Land gegangen ohne daß sich mit den Laufrädern etwas getan hat.
> Habe jetzt vorsorglich die originalen Laufräder zerlegt und die Lager komplett neu gefettet und wieder zusammen gebaut. Läuft technisch zuminedst wieder einwandfrei, wenn auch bockschwer und farblich nicht passend.
> 
> Was habt ihr denn so summasumarum für eure selbstaufgebauten China-Laufräder gezahlt? Also Felgen, Speichen, Nippel und Naben zusammen.
> ...



Felgen und Naben nichts, da 5Monate Lieferverzug und Ali das Geld nach 60 Tagen zurückerstattet hat, als die dann doch noch eingetroffen sind gab’s den Verkäufer dann nicht mehr. Preis lag bei ca. 60-70€. 
Speichen und Nippel ca. 40€


----------



## Robby2107 (25. März 2019)

Da ich am 18.02. bestellt habe sind die 60 Tage noch nicht rum. Aber aktuell hat der Verkäufer das Paket beim Versender (ChinaPost) nur angemeldet. Mangels Alternative lass ich es wie gesagt laufen und schau mal was sich noch ergibt. Aber 5 Monate ist schon heftig lang ... auch wenn es damit gratis war.


----------



## fanatikz (25. März 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Da ich am 18.02. bestellt habe sind die 60 Tage noch nicht rum. Aber aktuell hat der Verkäufer das Paket beim Versender (ChinaPost) nur angemeldet. Mangels Alternative lass ich es wie gesagt laufen und schau mal was sich noch ergibt. Aber 5 Monate ist schon heftig lang ... auch wenn es damit gratis war.



Wenn nur angemeldet würde ich mal nachfragen und mit Storno drohen. Oft ist dann am nächsten Tag das Paket unterwegs. Kenn das leider zu gut von Ali Bestellungen.  
Bei mir muss man dazu noch Weihnachtszeit mit einrechnen. Bin damals aber davon ausgegangen, dass da nichts mehr ankommt.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. März 2019)

Haben wir ja schon 2 Mal. Wir warten jetzt nochmal 2-3 Wochen ab und dann würde Aliexpress die Bestellung eh stornieren.


----------



## derwp (25. März 2019)

fanatikz schrieb:


> Heute mal eingespeicht und einen schicken Fender gebastelt.



Sehr cool. Welches Material hast du verwendet?


----------



## T-Roller (25. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

habe unser Laufrad nur neu lackiert und die Lager geschmiert.


----------



## fanatikz (25. März 2019)

derwp schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Welches Material hast du verwendet?



Hätte noch die hintere Schlamm Pe von meinem Bike über und die geschlachtet. Ist auch noch was da für hinten. Mal sehen ob das ordentlich ausschaut.
https://www.riesel-bike.com/schutzbleche/hinten-ritze/rit-ze-stickerbomb-ultra-black


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (25. März 2019)

derwp schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Welches Material hast du verwendet?


Was auch gut geht sind die quadratidchen Tischuntersetzer von Ikea. Muss man dann nur entsprechend ansprühen.


----------



## CrossX (26. März 2019)

Kennt jemand dieses Teil und weiß, ob es am Jumper passt? 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/n4cBMH3

Wäre eine einfache und reversible Möglichkeit  auf Scheibenbremse umzubauen


----------



## Aldetruller (13. April 2019)

Die Basis wird ein Silber/rotes Jumper werden. Ob ich den Rahmen noch bearbeite werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, hat schon 3 Jungs hinter sich.


----------



## Robby2107 (17. April 2019)

Nach langer Wartezeit auf die Laufräder ist das Ostergeschenk endlich fertig. Bremse kommt noch nachträglich dran und Klingel ist derzeit unauffindbar 

Gemacht wurden:

- Lenker, Rahmen, Schwinge und Gabel entlackt und neu lackiert
- Decals neu
- neues Steuerlager (XLC)
- Sattelklemme neu (Drahtesel)
- neue China-Laufräder mit Schwalbeschläuche und -reifen
- "Lager" Schwinge, Sattelrohr, Gummidämpfer und Schaumstoffschutz komplett neu (Kokua)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht und mir gefällt es schonmal.


----------



## shortage (17. April 2019)

Moin!

Ich lese hier schon ein ganze weile mit. Hab ich es überlesen, oder bin ich tatsächlich der einzige, der die Schwingenlager gegen Kugellager getauscht hat?
Bei mir haben sich ganz easy 608er Lager einpressen lassen. Die gibt es in tausend gewünschten Qualitäten, weil es die sind, die auch bei Skate-Rollen verwendet werden. 22 aussen, 8 innen. Da hat sogar die originale Achse saugend gepasst. Lediglich zwei Kunststofscheiben musste ich zur seitlichen Spielbegrenzung einlegen. Eben den Kragen des originalen Kunststoffteiles ersetzen.

Greetz, 
ben


----------



## Robby2107 (17. April 2019)

Ist das bessere Ansprechverhalten der Federung denn wirklich spürbar, auch für den Fahrer? Macht das Sinn an einem Laufrad? Sonstige Vorteile?

Ich für meinen Teil habe Deinen Post gelesen und für mich entschieden bei den originalen Kunstoffbuchsen zu bleiben.
Grund: leichter, günstiger, für die Verwendung ausreichend

Sollten die Dinger widererwarten frühzeitig aufgeben, werde ich Deine Lösung mit den Kugellagern nochmal in Erwägung ziehen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## shortage (17. April 2019)

Ach was, Ansprechverhalten. Mich hat das Geklapper und Gewabbel genervt! Mein Sohn hat die originalen einfach komplett zerritten.
Und die Lager hatte ich noch, Kunststoffteile drehen war mir zu mühsam.
Solange die Kunststoffteile noch spielfrei sind, ist do alles fein


----------



## Costaone130 (17. April 2019)

Hi, ich wollte hier auch mal mein fertiges Projekt zeigen. Dank dieses Threads bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen es nicht nur neu zu lackieren und ein paar wenige Teile zu erneuern ... inzwischen wurde jedes einzelne Teil an dem Jumper von mir bearbeitet und meine Sohn liebt das Ergebnis. Naja und ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz ;-)

Hier der Link zum Album:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91285


----------



## spümco (18. April 2019)

Costaone130 schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte hier auch mal mein fertiges Projekt zeigen. Dank dieses Threads bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen es nicht nur neu zu lackieren und ein paar wenige Teile zu erneuern ... inzwischen wurde jedes einzelne Teil an dem Jumper von mir bearbeitet und meine Sohn liebt das Ergebnis. Naja und ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz ;-)
> 
> Hier der Link zum Album:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91285



Stark gemacht - wie hast Du den Scheibenadapter an der Nabe befestigt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Costaone130 (18. April 2019)

spümco schrieb:


> Stark gemacht - wie hast Du den Scheibenadapter an der Nabe befestigt?



Danke, ich habe den Nabenflansch von aussen auf der Drehbank plangedreht. Vier Bohrungen zwischen den Speichenlöchern (max. M3). Den Adapter dann mit Gewinde. Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch ob die winzigen M3 Gewinde die Bremskräfte auf Dauer halten. Ein Gewinde ist mir schon beim anziehen ausgerissen. Habe die restlichen Schrauben mit ordentlich Locktide eingeklebt. Wenn die Gewinde Reissen, könnte man mit längeren schrauben und Muttern das ganze evtl. noch retten.


----------



## malutki (23. April 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> - neue China-Laufräder mit Schwalbeschläuche und -reifen


welche einbaubreite haben die? Alle die ich gefunden haben waren breiter als der "kokua" standard
Ich habe den selben vorbau gekauft. Die qualitaet ist echt i.O.


----------



## GrazerTourer (24. April 2019)

Costaone130 schrieb:


> Hi, ich wollte hier auch mal mein fertiges Projekt zeigen. Dank dieses Threads bin ich erst auf die Idee gekommen es nicht nur neu zu lackieren und ein paar wenige Teile zu erneuern ... inzwischen wurde jedes einzelne Teil an dem Jumper von mir bearbeitet und meine Sohn liebt das Ergebnis. Naja und ich bin auch ein bisschen stolz ;-)
> 
> Hier der Link zum Album:
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/91285


sehr geil!!! 

muss aber an 



 denken  *ggg*


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. April 2019)

malutki schrieb:


> welche einbaubreite haben die? Alle die ich gefunden haben waren breiter als der "kokua" standard
> Ich habe den selben vorbau gekauft. Die qualitaet ist echt i.O.


Das Kokua gibts mit 2 Nabenbreiten. Für die 74mm Naben hab ich auch keinen LRS gefunden. Hab mir dann Naben +Felge bestellt und speich die selber ein.


----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2019)

malutki schrieb:


> welche einbaubreite haben die? Alle die ich gefunden haben waren breiter als der "kokua" standard
> Ich habe den selben vorbau gekauft. Die qualitaet ist echt i.O.



Servus Malutki,

ich hatte das Glück, daß ich 84mm breite Naben benötigt habe:
Link zu den 84mm-Laufrädern

Für 74mm habe ich die hier gefunden:
Link zu den 74mm-Laufrädern

Grüße
Robby


----------



## CrossX (24. April 2019)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Naben in der Größe mit Bremsscheibenaufnahme? Dann müsste man sich immer selbst basteln und hoffen, dass es hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2019)

flatbeat78 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Nachdem ich genug Informationen hier im Forum und im Netz gesammelt habe, möchte ich Euch heute mal meinen Umabu des Kokua Jumper zeigen.
> 
> ...





flatbeat78 schrieb:


> @CrossX: Hi...habe die M6 Cantisockel mit Federplatte von Brakestuff verbaut.
> 
> Loch gebohrt und dann eine Gewindemutter in der Schwinge befestigt. geht super!



Hallo Flatbeat78,

wie hat sich denn die Gewindemutter in Verbindung mit der Felgenbremse bewährt? Weiterhin fest oder hat sich das auf Grund Vibrationen,... gelöst? Wie haben die schwarzen Felgen auf die Bremsbeläge "reagiert"?

Ich habe zu Ostern das Jumper fertig bekommen und dem Zwerg gefällt es so gut, daß wir die Bremse schneller brauchen als gedacht. Ursprünglich wollte ich nen Edelstahl-Winkel als Halterung für die oroginale Bremse nehmen. Bin aber, wenn es preislich im Rahmen bleibt auch für andere Vorschläge offen.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Costaone130 (25. April 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> sehr geil!!!
> 
> muss aber an
> 
> ...


Ach dieser amerikanische Humor ist schon stellenweise sehr merkwürdig. Habe bisher noch keinen getroffen der Nicolas nicht richtig aussprechen kann. Dafür hört man dann hierzulande gelegentlich Niklas oder Nikolaus. 

Ein wenig stört mich aber auch dass durch den Font vom Nicolai Logo das "S" quasi zum "Z" wird, aber ich fand die Idee trotzdem gut und für das Laufrad meines Sohnes ne witzige Sache mit dem Insider zu Nicolai.


----------



## Kwietsch (3. Mai 2019)

shortage schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich lese hier schon ein ganze weile mit. Hab ich es überlesen, oder bin ich tatsächlich der einzige, der die Schwingenlager gegen Kugellager getauscht hat?
> Bei mir haben sich ganz easy 608er Lager einpressen lassen. Die gibt es in tausend gewünschten Qualitäten, weil es die sind, die auch bei Skate-Rollen verwendet werden. 22 aussen, 8 innen. Da hat sogar die originale Achse saugend gepasst. Lediglich zwei Kunststofscheiben musste ich zur seitlichen Spielbegrenzung einlegen. Eben den Kragen des originalen Kunststoffteiles ersetzen.
> ...



Such mal relativ am Anfang nach Beiträgen von mir 
Allerdings hab auch ich nur nachgeahmt, vorher war schon jemand.


----------



## Kati (6. Mai 2019)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, welchen Sattelstützdurchmesser das Jumper hat? Danke


----------



## Diman (6. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich mich richtig daran erinnere 25,4mm


----------



## Kwietsch (6. Mai 2019)

Exakt!


----------



## rockys (16. Mai 2019)

Hallo,

mein Kokua hat leider nur die 74mm Nabenbreite, ich brauche aber zwingend neue Laufräder. Ich dachte eigentlich an die original Kokua Räder in schwarz nur leider gibt es die nur 84mm Breite.  

Möglichkeit 1: ich versuche die Gabel und schwinge ein wenig aufzuweiten sodass die Laufräder passen!?

Möglichkeit 2: Laufräder vom Ali - aber taugen die wirklich was? Ich hab da schon bedenken meine Tochter auf diese Räder zu setzen...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen nach einiger Zeit im Einsatz, halten die China Laufräder was sie versprechen? Und halten die wenigen Speichen die Torsionskräfte mit Hinterradbremse aus?

VG


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Mai 2019)

rockys schrieb:


> (...) Laufräder vom Ali - aber taugen die wirklich was? Ich hab da schon bedenken meine Tochter auf diese Räder zu setzen.


Was wird eine Zwei- oder Dreijährige mit diesen Rädern veranstalten, dass sie versagen könnten? 


> (...) halten die China Laufräder was sie versprechen? Und halten die wenigen Speichen die Torsionskräfte mit Hinterradbremse aus?


Torsionskräfte treten im Laufrad ja vor allem bei der Verwendung von Scheibenbremsen auf. Ist das dein Plan? Die Laufräder aus China auf Scheibenbremse umzurüsten?


----------



## rockys (16. Mai 2019)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Was wird eine Zwei- oder Dreijährige mit diesen Rädern veranstalten, dass sie versagen könnten?
> 
> Torsionskräfte treten im Laufrad ja vor allem bei der Verwendung von Scheibenbremsen auf. Ist das dein Plan? Die Laufräder aus China auf Scheibenbremse umzurüsten?



Ja das ist schon ein Argument, sehr starker Belastung sind die Laufräder ja nicht ausgesetzt. Hast du in deinem Early Rider auch Import Laufräder verbaut? Mit dem Thema Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht schlüsslig, vielleicht werden es auch einfache v-brakes...


----------



## zr0wrk (16. Mai 2019)

rockys schrieb:


> Hast du in deinem Early Rider auch Import-Laufräder verbaut?


Nein, beim Early Rider Runner habe ich einfach die Hälfte der Speichen entfernt (von 20 auf 10 Stück), und zwar sowohl beim 12" als auch beim 14" LRS. Das hat den Teilen nichts getan. Aber da wurde ja nicht gebremst. Beim 16" Belter habe ich einen neuen LRS (mit 16 statt 20 Speichen) aufgebaut.


> Mit dem Thema Bremse bin ich mir noch nicht schlüssig, vielleicht werden es auch einfache V-Brakes...


@Surtre hatte mal irgendwo gesagt, dass die wenigen Speichen am Jumper sich mit Scheibenbremse schon sichtbar verwinden, wobei da bei ihm trotzdem nichts kaputt gegangen ist, wenn ich es richtig weiß. 
An unserem 16" Belter halten die 16 Speichen je Laufrad sehr gut. Wir waren mit dem Bike auch gut auf Trails unterwegs, ohne dass es dort irgendwelche Probleme gegeben hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2019)

Habe mir heute nochmal Gedanken über die Befestigung der Bremse bzw. der Cantisockel gemacht.
Würde auf jeder Seite ein durchgehendes Loch durch die "Kettenstrebe" machen und oben eine Alu-Gewindeniete einpressen. Danach den M6-Cantisockel mit Schraubensicherung festschrauben. Durch das untere Loch (muß ggf. vorher aufgebohrt werden) kommt die Gewindehülse und sichert am aus der Aluhülse überstehenden Gewinde des Cantisockels dann zusätzlich gegen Hebelkräfte.

Habe jetzt noch nix ausgemessen (daher keine Bemaßung) und nur grob geschaut ob die Teile dafür vorhanden sind.
Passt das so? Ist das überdimensioniert oder schwäche ich dadurch die Strebe zu arg durch die 2 Löcher je Seite?

Danke! 


Grüße
Robby


----------



## Tobstar23 (20. Mai 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Habe mir heute nochmal Gedanken über die Befestigung der Bremse bzw. der Cantisockel gemacht.
> ...
> Grüße
> Robby


Ich hab die Gewindenieten auch genutzt und nicht durchgebohrt. Hält jetzt seit 2 Jahren.


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Mai 2019)

Hast Du spezielle Nietmuttern genutzt?
Lese immer wieder was wegen der Mindestmaterialstärke und die dürfte bei uns am Kokua ja sehr gering ausfallen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (25. Mai 2019)

Alle Teile zusammen. Jetzt kann geschraubt werden.


----------



## Milan0 (26. Mai 2019)

Aufbaufaden


----------



## kona86 (27. Mai 2019)

Hier das komplett neu aufgebaute Kokua von meinem Kleinen. 3080g

Die Ventile von den Schläuchen gefallen mir gar nicht... da kommt noch eine Änderung.


----------



## zr0wrk (27. Mai 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 867411


Nobel der Hobel!


----------



## rockys (27. Mai 2019)

Sehr geiles Teil! Was ist das für eine Vorbau, Steuersatz, Lenker Kombination?.


----------



## kona86 (27. Mai 2019)

rockys schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil! Was ist das für eine Vorbau, Steuersatz, Lenker Kombination?.



Vorbau und Steuersatz sind von Brand X. Der Lenker ist von Bikeahead.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobstar23 (29. Mai 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Ventile von den Schläuchen gefallen mir gar nicht... da kommt noch eine Änderung.
> 
> [...



Sind aber praktisch. Schwarzer Schrumpfschlauch drüber?


----------



## Tobstar23 (29. Mai 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hast Du spezielle Nietmuttern genutzt?
> Lese immer wieder was wegen der Mindestmaterialstärke und die dürfte bei uns am Kokua ja sehr gering ausfallen.


Nö, einfach einen Satz aus dem Baumarkt oder Internet, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Für genauere Angaben müsste ich nochmal nachsehen.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juni 2019)

paradox schrieb:


> [/URL]




Servus,

habe hier nochmal 2 Bilder von Paradox Premium-Umbau verlinkt und folgende Frage dazu:
Welche Gummidichtungen / welchen Scheuerschutz ihr bei den Löchern im Rahmen für die Bremsleitung /-züge verwendet habt.
Ich werde an "meinem" Jumper zwar nur Bremszüge (Jagwire) verbauen, aber daß soll natürlich dauerhaft gut ausschauen.

Mir graut es schon vor der Fummelei das Zugende am 2 Loch wieder raus zu bekommen .... 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Kwietsch (5. Juni 2019)

Ich hätte gerne andere Gummi- oder Plastikteile verwendet, so wie sie bei "richtigen" internen Zugführungen verwendet werden, aber nicht auf die Schnelle was gefunden. 

"Einfache" Gummitüllen findest Du im Umfeld von KFZ, Campingmobilen, Gehäusebau.
Hab meine bei eBay bezogen, ist lange her. Ich glaube 9mm außen und 7 innen im Durchmesser. 
Da das Loch je nach Tülle nicht zu klein ist, kommt man gut mit ner umgebogenen Speiche als Angel klar.

Am Speichen Kopf etwas umgeknickt, den Zug zum Loch geangelt und dann mit ner Spitzzange den Rest erledigt, ging wirklich fix.

https://www.land-und-baumaschinener..._Gummimuffen---Stopfen.html&cPath=2_1476_1475


----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Welche Gummidichtungen / welchen Scheuerschutz ihr bei den Löchern im Rahmen für die Bremsleitung /-züge ihr verwendet habt.


Guck mal hier. 


> Mir graut es schon vor der Fummelei das Zugende am 2 Loch wieder raus zu bekommen.


Ich hab mir da mal ein Tool gebastelt. Zwei Liner, zwei Neodym-Magnete, Schrumpfschlauch, evtl. 'n bissl Sekundenkleber: 






Eines der Teile von oben, das andere von unten, wenn sie sich treffen, in die eine oder andere Richtung durchziehen, danach den Zug durch den Liner fädeln.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juni 2019)

Habe jetzt die hier mal durch nen Post hier weiter vorne entdeckt:
https://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/a/44669
Wobei hier die Versandkosten den Produktpreis noch übersteigen ....


Edit: Link korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (5. Juni 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt die hier mal durch nen Post hier weiter vorne entdeckt.


Der Link führt mich zu einer nicht lieferbaren Hope-Nabe.
Ist korrigiert.


----------



## paradox (5. Juni 2019)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> habe hier nochmal 2 Bilder von Paradox Premium-Umbau verlinkt und folgende Frage dazu:
> Welche Gummidichtungen / welchen Scheuerschutz ihr bei den Löchern im Rahmen für die Bremsleitung /-züge ihr verwendet habt.
> ...




Ich habe Durchgangstüllen verwendet, kommt aus dem Elektro Bereich. So eine Sortimentsbox kostet glaub ich nen 10er oder so.

klick mich


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juni 2019)

Danke für eure Tipps!!!!
Habe mich jetzt für diese hier entschieden und denke das ist von den Kosten, Aufwand (kein Langloch nötig) und Optik ein guter Kompromiss.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Juni 2019)

Es ist nun vollbracht und der Zwerg hat mit seinen 2,5Jahren auch schon begriffen wie man ne Bremsspur hinlegt. Ich glaube den größten Verschleiß werden wir nun am Hinterreifen haben. 
Vielen Dank an alle, die mich hier unterstützt haben und fleißig Ideen geteilt haben. 

    

grüße
Robby


----------



## derwp (10. Juni 2019)

kona86 schrieb:


> Hier das komplett neu aufgebaute Kokua von meinem Kleinen. 3080g
> 
> Die Ventile von den Schläuchen gefallen mir gar nicht... da kommt noch eine Änderung.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 867410 Anhang anzeigen 867411 Anhang anzeigen 867412 Anhang anzeigen 867413 Anhang anzeigen 867414





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Es ist nun vollbracht und der Zwerg hat mit seinen 2,5Jahren auch schon begriffen wie man ne Bremsspur hinlegt. Ich glaube den größten Verschleiß werden wir nun am Hinterreifen haben.
> Vielen Dank an alle, die mich hier unterstützt haben und fleißig Ideen geteilt haben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 871862 Anhang anzeigen 871863 Anhang anzeigen 871864 Anhang anzeigen 871865
> ...



Wow, gefallen mir beide auch sehr gut. Top


----------



## Balkanbiker (10. Juni 2019)

Vorläufige Ausbaustufe:


----------



## Balkanbiker (11. Juni 2019)

Ich meine es steht schon irgendwo, aber ich konnte es erst wieder feststellen.
Der Strider Sattel passt optimal auf die Kokua Sattlestütze.

Zu beziehen ist er unter anderem hier für nen schmalen Taler: https://www.trendmax.de/strider-sattel-220mm-fuer-strider-laufrad/a-674/


----------



## Kwietsch (15. Juni 2019)

Unsere ist jetzt beim 16 Zoll auf letztmöglicher Sattelhöhe angekommen, hat aber heute erstmal zu mir gemeint:
"Papa, das Jumpi ist platt!"
"...ja?"
"Pump mal auf, ich mag damit noch mal ne Runde rumfahren!"

Gesagt, getan. Hat sichtlich Spaß gemacht, danach kam dann gleich noch erstes Aufsitzen auf dem 20 Zoll. Ich denke nächsten Monat kann sie damit fahren.

"Darf ich dann das 16 Zoll verkaufen?"
"Überleg ich mir, aber das Jumpi auf keinen Fall!"

Soviel dazu...


----------



## malutki (17. Juni 2019)

Meine kleine wurde Anfang des Monats 1 da musste ein Probesitzen stattfinden. Was macht die kleine? Die fängt an zu laufen mit dem Kokua zwischen den Beinen! Es hat nichts geholfen, ich musste dringen ran.
Ich habe seit letztem Jahr langsam teile zusammengekauft. Der Steuersatz und Vorbau (35mm) ist von ZTTO, der Lenker stammt von IXS (Basis von 580 mm auf etwa 450 mm gekürzt, 31,8 mm), die Griffe stammen auch aus Fernost. An stelle der Kunststofflager habe ich F608 Lager eingepresst. Der Sattel samt Sattelstütze bekam ich von einem Arbeitskollegen (der wird noch beledert  ). Das ganze wurde Glas gestrahlt und Pulverbeschichtet. Generell bin ich mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden aber wir haben es verpasst das Sitzrohr zu schützen  jetzt ist viel schleifen angesagt damit der Sitz montiert werden kann. Geplant sind noch paar bunte Sticker. Das Ergebnis sieht bisher so aus:


----------



## Kwietsch (18. Juni 2019)

Ich habe noch eine gut gebrauchte m-wave Stütze übrig, nachdem unser Jumper jetzt ins Museum wandert.

Falls die jemand brauchen kann, 2 Tüten Gummibären und Porto. Abholen ist vermutlich sinnvoller wenn jemand aus der Ecke Koblenz ist.
Ist sehr leicht, braucht aber etwas Höhe wg der Konstruktion.
Originale Schrauben statt der Alu sind auch noch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Juni 2019)

Kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für individuelle Rahmendecals nennen. Hatte schon mal welche machen lassen, aber mit dem Shop keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand die lange original Sattelstütze für das Kokua übrig?
Die kurze muss bei uns dringend ersetzt werden.

Erledigt!


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Juni 2019)

Ich hab noch die orginal verbaute in Silber. Keine Ahnung wie lang die ist. Kann ich heute Abend mal messen.


----------



## Balkanbiker (24. Juni 2019)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Bezugsquelle für individuelle Rahmendecals


https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/schneidwerk.215964/


----------



## BockAufBiken (24. Juni 2019)

Balkanbiker schrieb:


> Hat jemand die lange original Sattelstütze für das Kokua übrig?
> Die kurze muss bei uns dringend ersetzt werden.


Ich hab leider nur die kurze über. Die lange bekommt man aber für 5€ bei Kokua gekauft.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. Juni 2019)

Soweit fertig. Fehlen nur noch die Rahmendecals.


----------



## joglo (1. Juli 2019)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Bezugsquelle für individuelle Rahmendecals nennen. Hatte schon mal welche machen lassen, aber mit dem Shop keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht.





Balkanbiker schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/m/schneidwerk.215964/


Für ganz einfache Schriftzüge oder Namensaufkleber nutzte ich immer diue "Texte gestalten" Funktion des Aufkleber Designers bei Dr. Autoglas.





						Aufkleber Designer online, Design Programm zum selbst gestalten und designen.
					

Online Aufkleber Designer, Autoaufkleber selber designen. Scheibenaufkleber selbst gestalten. Aufkleber fürs Auto designen. Design Aufkleber selber machen




					www.aufkleber-designer.de
				



Es gibt viele Fonts und Fraben und man kann eine passende Größe eingeben. Ist damit aber immer noch günstig und die Qualität der Aufkleber gut.


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. Juli 2019)

joglo schrieb:


> Für ganz einfache Schriftzüge oder Namensaufkleber nutzte ich immer diue "Texte gestalten" Funktion des Aufkleber Designers bei Dr. Autoglas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tip! Die Aufkleber von Dr. Autoglas kommen dann wahrscheinlich auf einer Transferfolie oder?


----------



## joglo (1. Juli 2019)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Die Aufkleber von Dr. Autoglas kommen dann wahrscheinlich auf einer Transferfolie oder?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (7. August 2019)

Hat hier inzwischen eigentlich mal jemand diese eloxierten Laufräder von Ali benutzt?


----------



## Dot5.1 (12. August 2019)

Also ich hab diese hier verbaut. Kann bisher nichts negatives berichten. Die wiegen nur die Hälfte des orginalen Laufradsatzes.









						42.25US $ 35% OFF|Ultra Licht 12 Zoll AL6061 Aluminium Laufradsatz für Kinder Balance Bike Bunte Aluminium Legierung Laufradsatz für Kokua 84mm Fahrrad teil|Fahrrad-Rad|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## reflux (20. August 2019)

Ich bin jetzt auch im Club der Kokua Tuner - wobei sich meine Veränderungen lediglich auf kaufbare Dinge beziehen werden, da mir für alles andere der Grips und das Material fehlt.
Mich würde interessieren, ob der Tausch des Steuersatzes mit einer Gewichtseinsparung einhergeht.
Ich hab das bis jetzt nur überflogen und konnte dazu nichts eindeutiges finden.


----------



## Jeru (2. September 2019)

flatbeat78 schrieb:


> @CrossX: Hi...habe die M6 Cantisockel mit Federplatte von Brakestuff verbaut.
> 
> Loch gebohrt und dann eine Gewindemutter in der Schwinge befestigt. geht super!



Servus, gibts da einen Link zu diesen besagten Cantisockel von Brakestuff? 

Bezüglich deiner verbauten Deore Felgenbremsen. Harmoniert das auch mit den Standardfelgen vom Kokua Jumper?


----------



## Balkanbiker (2. September 2019)

5 Sekunden bei Google:
https://shop.brake-stuff.de/cantisockel/


----------



## jibbme (4. September 2019)

Dot5.1 schrieb:


> Also ich hab diese hier verbaut. Kann bisher nichts negatives berichten. Die wiegen nur die Hälfte des orginalen Laufradsatzes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, wäre es möglich mal ein foto von Nabe zu posten? Die Naben sind ja 84mm - ich würde gern wissen ob ich die Adapter ggf. runterdrehen kann damit es in die 74mm Einbaubreite passt...Betsen Dank schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (5. September 2019)

reflux schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch im Club der Kokua Tuner - wobei sich meine Veränderungen lediglich auf kaufbare Dinge beziehen werden, da mir für alles andere der Grips und das Material fehlt.
> Mich würde interessieren, ob der Tausch des Steuersatzes mit einer Gewichtseinsparung einhergeht.
> Ich hab das bis jetzt nur überflogen und konnte dazu nichts eindeutiges finden.


Hier ist das Gewicht des originalen Steuersatzes:


----------



## Balkanbiker (5. September 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> des originalen Steuersatzes


Es gibt jedoch unterschiedliche Versionen, ich z.B. hatte einen mit integrierter Einschlagbegrenzung. Da kann ich aber kein Gewicht nennen.


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (17. September 2019)

Hier mal "mein" Mercredi Moustage in der Evo 2 Version. Änderungen:

Sattel mit Lammleder bezogen
Lightweight Lenkerband
Chris King Steuersatz
Tune Klemme
Schwalbepellen

In Summe knapp unter 3km





Mittlerweile ist die Stütze sogar bestimmt 5cm nach oben gekommen


----------



## reflux (30. September 2019)

Auf der Klemme vom Kokua steht ja 28,8. Die Stütze selbst hat ja nur 25,4. Nehme ich also eine belibiege Klemme für 25,4 oder eine 28,6er?


----------



## zr0wrk (30. September 2019)

reflux schrieb:


> Auf der Klemme vom Kokua steht ja 28,8. Die Stütze selbst hat ja nur 25,4. Nehme ich also eine belibiege Klemme für 25,4 oder eine 28,6er?


Du nimmst natürlich eine Klemme, die auf das Sattelrohr passt. Wenn die Stütze 25,4 mm hat, wird eine Klemme mit 25,4 mm Innendurchmesser zu klein sein.


----------



## sepp0 (10. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Habe jetzt auch angefangen das Laufrad für meine Tochter "etwas" umzubauen. 

Die Lager der Schwinge zuerst.
Die Schwinge dafür auch etwas bearbeitet.















Mit den Naben habe ich auch angefangen.
Die Naben wurden von innen komplett ausgedreht, auf ca. 1 bis 2 mm Wandstärke.
Es wurden dann Ringe eingepresst um kleinere Lager zu verbauen.











Wenn es was neues gibt werde ich wieder berichtet.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## LordLinchpin (13. Oktober 2019)

Warum nimmst du keine dahon Faltradnaben? Richtig schön leicht, glaube 42g pro Nabe


----------



## sepp0 (14. Oktober 2019)

Ja hätte man machen können, aber die Originalen Naben ist ja vorhanden und lassen sich eigentlich gut umbauen. Wer weiß ob dann noch die Speichen passen würden, da wäre mir der Aufwand dann zu groß  

Habe die Dahon jetzt im Netz mit 55g  gefunden, meine werden etwas schwerer aber sollten noch unter 60g liegen. 

Überlege noch die Hintere Naben seitlich etwas zu verschieben um mehr Platz für eine eventuelle Scheibenbremse zu schaffen.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## sepp0 (17. Oktober 2019)

Weiter geht es.
Die Naben sind mit 63g und 64g doch etwas schwerer geworden.
Die hintere Nabe habe ich um 4mm versetzt, so habe ich zwischen Nabenflansch und Schwinge ca. 10 mm platz.
Zusätzlich habe ich an der hinteren Nabe schon eine Anlagefläche und Zentrierung für eine Adapterring für die Bremsscheibe angedreht. Es fehlen aber noch Gewinde löcher.












Das Lager für die Schwinge wurden auch verbaut und der Anschlag für die Schwinge wurde aus Kunststoff hergestellt.











Und weil ich gerade so dabei baue ich die Sattelklemme auch selbst  







Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Chillischote (17. Oktober 2019)

Ich finde das saugeil was du da machst...
Ich hätte ggf. Variationsideen, falls du daran interessiert bist:

kleinere Kugellagermaße(ca. 8-12 mm Innendurchmesser) nehmen, zur Not über einen Kunststoff oder Aluspacer in den Platz in der Nabe einpassen
--> damit eine kleinere/leichtere Achse nehmen
--> diese mit Innengewinde versehen
--> statt einer Spannachse eine leichtere und elegantere bolt-in Fixierung verwenden

Will damit nicht unnötig kritisieren, ich bin nämlich schwer begeistert von der Weiterverwendung der originalen Naben.

Wirst du weiterhin alle Speichen verwenden, oder nur die Hälfte? geht es den Felgen auch an den Kragen?

Schönen Gruß

der Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (18. Oktober 2019)

Hallo Uwe 
Danke für die Vorschläge, an die eine oder andere Sache hatte ich auch schon gedacht.

Die jetzt Verbauten Kugellager haben eine größe von 12x21x5 mm, eine Nummer kleiner wäre 12x18x4 mm aber das ist schon sehr mini. Wobei ich denke das es durch den größeren Spacer nur minimal leichter wäre, aber so sind die Lager etwas stabiler. Die jetzt eingepressten Spacer 21x26x7 wiegen schon ca. 10g pro Nabe.

Die Achsen haben einen Ausserdurchmesser von 12 mm und einen Innendurchmesser von 10 mm bei 70 mm Länge nur 7 g.
Bei Bolt-in müsste ich die Achse innen viel kleiner machen, bei M6 wäre das nur ein 5 mm Loch. 
Klar könnte man jetzt die Lager kleiner machen, aber dadurch müssten die Spacer wieder dicker werden. 
Ich alles so eine Teufelskreis  

Ich hatte mich jetzt einfach für die Lösung entscheiden, kann aber sein das deine Lösung leichter wäre.
Das Problem ist auch so bisschen der Nabenkörper, mit einer anderen Form und angepasst auf Lager und Achse wäre noch mehr drinne.

Felgen bleiben original, bei den Speichen weiß ich noch nicht. 
20 Speichen mit Messing Nippel wiegen 60 g was ja eigentlich garnicht so viel ist.
Alu Nippel werden aber noch bestellt.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## derwp (21. Oktober 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Ja hätte man machen können, aber die Originalen Naben ist ja vorhanden und lassen sich eigentlich gut umbauen. Wer weiß ob dann noch die Speichen passen würden, da wäre mir der Aufwand dann zu groß
> 
> Habe die Dahon jetzt im Netz mit 55g  gefunden, meine werden etwas schwerer aber sollten noch unter 60g liegen.
> 
> ...



Custom ist besser als kaufen ?? Sauber, geiler Einsatz


----------



## sepp0 (22. Oktober 2019)

Danke
So Metall arbeiten machen mir ziemlich Spaß und sind so bisschen mein Hobby. 

Gibt es den Schwalbe Black Jack als Faltreifen noch irgendwo zu kaufen? 
Oder den Big Appel ohne diesen Reflexstreifen ? 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Chillischote (22. Oktober 2019)

Leider nein... den Black Jack in Faltversion gibt es wohl nicht.
Es gibt nur seeehr teure, sehr leichte Reifen von Gipsy, welche man aus Asien bestellen muss.
Da bleibt nur selber vulkanisieren.


----------



## Chillischote (22. Oktober 2019)

von links nach rechts:
Original / "getunt" ohne Achse / neue Achse mit Lagern und bolt-in-Schrauben / Nabe

Sagen wir mal knapp 100g pro Rad gespart für Materialeinsatz um ca. 12 Euro.

Ich hab leider kein entsprechendes Werkzeug... und auch nicht die handwerkliche Erfahrung, aber das ist das, was ich bisher ohne Fräse rauskitzeln konnte... es geht deutlich leichter, das ist klar, aber ich will versuchen nichts/möglichst wenig aus fernost zu beziehen.
Die Achse ist eigentlich auch für ein anderes Projekt, passt leicht abgewandelt hier aber auch dazu.
Leider ist die Felge 162 g schwer( gibt ja welche runter bis 150), und alles ist nur mal zusammengesteckt/gelegt, da das Ganze bis nächsten Sommer Zeit hat.

Ist auch nicht die letzte Ausbaustufe, aber ich wollte schonmal sehen wo die Reise hingeht.

Ich wünsche uns allen... frohes Tunen.


----------



## LordLinchpin (23. Oktober 2019)

Versuch dir die 12" veetire crown gem Jr zu organisieren. Das sind richtige MTB Reifen in kleiner Größe. Ich musste mir die 16er allerdings aus der Schweiz organisieren. Black Jack ist viel billiger, aber die veetire sind geiler und breiter.


----------



## Chillischote (23. Oktober 2019)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Versuch dir die 12" veetire crown gem Jr zu organisieren. Das sind richtige MTB Reifen in kleiner Größe. Ich musste mir die 16er allerdings aus der Schweiz organisieren. Black Jack ist viel billiger, aber die veetire sind geiler und breiter.



Meinst du das Ding? sehr geiler Reifen... aber recht schwer... ich persönlich werde ihn erst aufziehen, wenn mein kleiner etwas älter und schwerer ist.


----------



## sepp0 (23. Oktober 2019)

Hi 
Der sieht schon gut aus aber werde denke ich den Black Jack montieren.

Bei mir ging es auch wieder weiter.
Die Sattelklemme war nach ca. 7 Stunden Arbeit auch fertig.





























Dann gab es noch eine Alumutter für das Elastomer und die Sattelstütze ist auch etwas Leichter geworden. Die Sattelstütze wurde von innen bearbeitet.













Chillischote schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 927293 Anhang anzeigen 927287 Anhang anzeigen 927285 Anhang anzeigen 927286
> von links nach rechts:
> Original / "getunt" ohne Achse / neue Achse mit Lagern und bolt-in-Schrauben / Nabe
> 
> ...



Ist doch ein super Ergebnis für den geringen Einsatz.
Meine Felgen wieder sogar 173 gramm .

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## derwp (23. Oktober 2019)

Öhm, kurze private Frage: kann man von dir adoptiert werden um Zugriff auf den Maschinenpark zu bekommen? 

Respekt  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zr0wrk (30. Oktober 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Die Sattelklemme war nach ca. 7 Stunden Arbeit auch fertig.


Da darf man aber keinen normalen Stundenlohn veranschlagen.  Aber rmit 8 g ist sie zumindest schön leicht.


----------



## sepp0 (13. November 2019)

8 g mit Titan Schraube, mit einer Alu Schraube würde noch mehr gehen .

Hab wieder etwas weiter gemacht. 
Bis auf die Schrauben von Vorbau sind jetzt alle Schrauben aus Alu oder Titan. 
Bei den Schnellspanner wird noch der Messing Einsatz gegen eine aus Kunststoff ersetzt. 























Weil das Laufrad eigentlich noch zu groß ist, gab es noch ein neuen Sattel. Der neue Sattel ist ca. 5 cm tiefer als der Originale.





Was mir aber nicht so ganz gefällt sind die Reifen, finde sie etwas zu schmal und waren natürlich etwas schwerer als angegeben.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## LordLinchpin (14. November 2019)

Du kannst die Felgen noch aufbohren. Sieht gut aus und viel Zeit investierst du ja sowieso.


----------



## Chillischote (14. November 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Weil das Laufrad eigentlich noch zu groß ist, gab es noch ein neuen Sattel. Der neue Sattel ist ca. 5 cm tiefer als der Originale.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 937982
> 
> ...



auch ne Schöne Lösung... bei der Größe tragen sie ja meist noch ne polsternde Windel... ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem(vorerst) so gelöst:









Will sagen.... das Elastomer kostet nicht viel und bringt etliche cm, zusätzlich zum flacheren Sattel. Den Federweg brauchen sie in dem Stadium eh noch nicht.
Auf dem rechten Bild sind die Sättel übrigens jeweils maximal versenkt. (ja, ich habe 2 von den Dingern, eins für klein und leicht und eins fürs gröbere... mal sehen ob der Plan aufgeht)

der Uwe


----------



## Mzungu (14. November 2019)

@sepp0 .... Und das Cockpit lässt du so?

Ich sehe den Sinn des tieferen sattels übrigens nicht. Das Problem bei uns war viel mehr die Länge des Bikes. Mit dem Füßen auf den Boden kam meine Tochter schon früh, musste sich aber sehr strecken um an den Lenker zu kommen....


----------



## Kati (14. November 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> @sepp0 .... Und das Cockpit lässt du so?
> 
> Ich sehe den Sinn des tieferen sattels übrigens nicht. Das Problem bei uns war viel mehr die Länge des Bikes. Mit dem Füßen auf den Boden kam meine Tochter schon früh, musste sich aber sehr strecken um an den Lenker zu kommen....


Bei uns war es so, dass Kind 2 ein Jahr früher mit dem Laufrad los wollte als Kind 1. Da war es für 12" echt noch zu klein. Sind dann den Umweg über ein 10" Puky gegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (15. November 2019)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Du kannst die Felgen noch aufbohren. Sieht gut aus und viel Zeit investierst du ja sowieso.



Danke 
Weißt du eventuell was das aufbohren bringen würde?



Mzungu schrieb:


> @sepp0 .... Und das Cockpit lässt du so?
> 
> Ich sehe den Sinn des tieferen sattels übrigens nicht. Das Problem bei uns war viel mehr die Länge des Bikes. Mit dem Füßen auf den Boden kam meine Tochter schon früh, musste sich aber sehr strecken um an den Lenker zu kommen....



Das cockpit passt schon so, kommt aber noch etwas tiefer.
Mit dem originalen Sattel hatte Sie das gleiche Problem.
Mit dem Holzsattel sitzt Sie gut 10 cm oder mehr weiter vorne, also vor dem Sattelrohr noch. Die Sitzposition ist so sehr aufrecht. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## LordLinchpin (15. November 2019)

Es sind nur ein paar Gramm, aber es sieht geil aus. Wobei ich andere Felgen hatte, deutlich flacher als die Originale. Da habe ich dann grünes Isolierband reingemacht sodass man es dich die Löcher sehen konnte. Irgendwo habe ich auch vorher nachher Bilder auf der Waage, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wo.


----------



## sepp0 (18. November 2019)

Abend
So das Laufrad ist erstmal fertig.
Schnellspanner sind fertig.








Die Spacer wurde von innen ausgedreht.











Dann ist mir noch ein kleines Meisterstück gelungen, finde denn Vorbau jetzt richtig lecker. Vorbau höhe ist jetzt 42 mm, original war es 46 mm. Zusätzlich hab ich noch zwei M6 und eine M5 Aluschrauben für den Vorbau und Sattelklemme hergestellt.


----------



## sepp0 (18. November 2019)

Und hier noch ein paar Fotos vom erstmal fertigen Laufrad.













Hatte schon jemand mal versucht ein Flat Mount Bremssattel an der Schwinge zu montieren??

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## LordLinchpin (18. November 2019)

Du hast soviel Frästarbeit da reingesteckt und bist immernoch 200g schwerer als meins. Mit deinen Möglichkeiten halte ich 2,5kg für machbar.


----------



## sepp0 (19. November 2019)

LordLinchpin schrieb:


> Du hast soviel Frästarbeit da reingesteckt und bist immernoch 200g schwerer als meins. Mit deinen Möglichkeiten halte ich 2,5kg für machbar.




Ich habe zwar schon sehr auf das Gewicht geachtet aber mein Ziel war es nie das leichtest Laufrad zu bauen. Sonst hätte ich nicht den Steuersatz und die Laufräder so aufgebaut. 

Mich würde aber trotzdem intressieren wo du die 200 gramm gespart hast und wie du auf 2,5 kilo kommen möchtest.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## shortage (19. November 2019)

Hi!

Immer wieder schön zu beobachten 

Beim Lenker geht sicher noch was! Zu den Enden hin könnte man: 
a) wenn die Griffe drauf bleiben, großzugig lochen, von klein nach groß zu den Enden
b) viele kleinere Löcher/Schlitze machen, und dann in Plastidipp eintauchen, also auch die Gummigriffe sparen. 
    Aus Korg schöne Endstopfen machen. ->
https://www.finest-bikes.de/detail-seegras-fahrrad-lenker-seegras-fahrrad-lenker-x__2774.php


----------



## Milan0 (19. November 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 940073



Ist das ein Enorm TOP-Cut Fräser von Franken?


----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

KCNC Flyride Vorbau, leichter Alu- oder Carbonlenker.
Dürfte die einfachste Art sein, Gewicht unter die 3kg Marke zu drücken.


----------



## sepp0 (22. November 2019)

Auf Durchmesser 20mm 100 mm tief ausgebohrt.

Die Kcnc Geschichte ist denke ich schwerer.

Damit bin ich bei 2,985 kilo.



Milan0 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Enorm TOP-Cut Fräser von Franken?



Ne müsste einer von Forum sein.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kwietsch (22. November 2019)

> Die Kcnc Geschichte ist denke ich schwerer.


Ja. Du dürftest rund 35-45g unter meiner Lenkerkombi liegen.
Sehr geil.


----------



## Chillischote (22. November 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Auf Durchmesser 20mm 100 mm tief ausgebohrt.
> 
> Gruß Sebastian



der Hammer... d.h. du konntest da 30g!! rausbohren? hast du gemessen wie groß die Bohrung/Öffnung vorher war?
Wäre es eine Option das Material von außen abzunehmen? für Kinder werden ja wegs der kleinen Hände manchmal 19 mm statt 22,2 mm als Lenkerdurchmesser eingesetzt.

großen Respekt für die Arbeit die du dir machst.


----------



## reflux (5. Dezember 2019)

Gibt es hier einen mehrheitlich gewählten Reifen? Black Jack oder irgendwas von Alibaba?
Darf gern leichter sein als der Big Apple.
Ebenfalls würd ich gern den Sattel durch etwas leichteres ersetzen, es soll aber ein Kindersattel bleiben. Gibt es da eine Empfehlung?


----------



## sepp0 (8. Dezember 2019)

Chillischote schrieb:


> der Hammer... d.h. du konntest da 30g!! rausbohren? hast du gemessen wie groß die Bohrung/Öffnung vorher war?
> Wäre es eine Option das Material von außen abzunehmen? für Kinder werden ja wegs der kleinen Hände manchmal 19 mm statt 22,2 mm als Lenkerdurchmesser eingesetzt.
> 
> großen Respekt für die Arbeit die du dir machst.




Hi
28g waren es durch das Bohren 
Ich meine der Lenker war vorher 18 mm innen, aber ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht mehr. 
Den Lenker aussen bearbeiten wäre sicherlich möglich, man müsste sich nur was überlegen wie man den Lenker in der Maschine vernünftig spannt um ihn zu bearbeiten. 

Bin noch am überlegen was ich mit den Griffen mache, da sie mit fast 100g nicht gerade leicht sind. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## LordLinchpin (9. Dezember 2019)

Hab welche von Herrmans verbaut, die waren sehr leicht. Musste die allerdings direkt da in Skandinavien bestellen, gab es hier nicht. Wichtig finde ich den Prallschutz und der wiegt nunmal.


----------



## Kwietsch (10. Dezember 2019)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Bin noch am überlegen was ich mit den Griffen mache, da sie mit fast 100g nicht gerade leicht sind.



Ich verweise da mal wieder auf die Trek Dialed.








						Trek Kids Dialed Grip - 100mm | Trek Bikes (DE)
					

Steigere deine Bike-Erfahrung mit Trek Kids Dialed Grip - 100mm.




					www.trekbikes.com
				




Sind dünn (was mir primär wichtiger als das Gewicht ist) und auch leicht. Ein Paar in lila hab ich noch rumfliegen, aber die sollen eigentlich als Reserve auch bei uns bleiben.


----------



## Mzungu (10. Dezember 2019)

Wenn man Carbonlenker verbaut, bietet es sich an einfache Lenkerstopfen zu verwenden, und dann den Griff drüber zu machen. So stanzt der Lenker das Griffende beim umfallen nicht aus, und das Lenkerende hält vielleicht etwas länger...


----------



## reflux (14. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab mal folgende Reifen bestellt und werde berichten 










						24.59US $ |1 pair new 12 inch bicycle tire for kids balance bike 12*1.6 40 203 sliding bike tires Ultra light 175g 60 TPI|Bicycle Tires|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sheeper77 (24. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal das Jumper von meinem Junior.
Hab mich natürlich ein wenig hier aus den Vorstellungen inspirieren lassen. 
Grüße Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo7 (27. Dezember 2019)

Da unsere kleine Maus bald Geburtstag hat, hab ich mal ein leichtes Laufrad organisiert. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig aber heute sind mal die Deals gekommen...











Bin auf der suche nach einer leichten Sattelklemme 25,4mm, hat jemand einen Tipp?

Reifen kommen Black Jack 12" und werden Tubless montiert.

Lg Flo


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. Dezember 2019)

Schöne Basis


----------



## Milan0 (5. Januar 2020)

Komm Papa wir fahren in den Matsch


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Januar 2020)

Das ist dann quasi Pflicht und der ganze teure Leichtbau für'n Arsch wenn "kiloweise" Schmodder am Jumper klebt. ?


----------



## Milan0 (9. Januar 2020)

So jetzt mal auch die Matschreifen aufgezogen


----------



## Mzungu (14. Januar 2020)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine neue Sattelklemme? 28.8 mm ist ja ein ganz schön bescheuertes Maß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (14. Januar 2020)

sowas?


----------



## Milan0 (14. Januar 2020)

ich müsste eine in blau daheim liegen haben.
Muss ich mal schauen


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Januar 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine neue Sattelklemme? 28.8 mm ist ja ein ganz schön bescheuertes Maß...



Probiers mal mit 28,6mm


----------



## Mzungu (15. Januar 2020)

Da ich jetzt mit dem 20" Aufbau für die Große fertig bin, kommt nun der Neuaufbau des Jumper für die Kleine. Laufradsatz von Ali ist gestern gekommen, finde ich höchst pornös... Vorbau und Carbonlenker von Ali sind schon da. Rahmen ist entlackt. Werde demnächst Mal Farbe bestellen.


----------



## Ab178 (18. Januar 2020)

Hallo ich stelle hier auch mal mein Projekt vor für mein Patenkind.


----------



## schneller Emil (20. Januar 2020)

Ab178 schrieb:


> Hallo ich stelle hier auch mal mein Projekt vor für mein Patenkind. Anhang anzeigen 966660Anhang anzeigen 966662


warum schnellspanner???


----------



## Milan0 (20. Januar 2020)

Nachdem es gestern im Sand einfach stehen geblieben ist mal ein Foto


----------



## Milan0 (20. Januar 2020)

Ab178 schrieb:


> Hallo ich stelle hier auch mal mein Projekt vor für mein Patenkind. Anhang anzeigen 966660Anhang anzeigen 966662



Die Idee mit dem PM Adapter und den Gewindehülsen finde ich Klasse. Wenn mal ein Bremse notwendig wird, werde ich mir das auch überlegen.


----------



## thommy88 (27. Januar 2020)

Falls jemand noch einen Laufradsatz benötigt. Hätte noch einen übrig in 84mm.






						Laufräder: 734 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Laufräder ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 734 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## CrossX (28. Januar 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch einen Laufradsatz benötigt. Hätte noch einen übrig in 84mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade, genau den suche ich in blau. Dann muss ich wohl doch in China bestellen. Wie ist denn die Qualität der Laufräder allgemein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (28. Januar 2020)

thommy88 schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch einen Laufradsatz benötigt. Hätte noch einen übrig in 84mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn du die Maße in die Annonce reinschreibst erhöhst du bestimmt die Chance zu verkaufen ?
Verkaufst du die auch einzeln?


----------



## Chillischote (28. Januar 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Da unsere kleine Maus bald Geburtstag hat, hab ich mal ein leichtes Laufrad organisiert...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 956754
> 
> ...



Gibts da ein Update? und vllt auch Gewichtsangaben?
vllt sogar ne Preisrichtung, was so ein Set kostet?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## thommy88 (28. Januar 2020)

derwp schrieb:


> Wenn du die Maße in die Annonce reinschreibst erhöhst du bestimmt die Chance zu verkaufen ?
> Verkaufst du die auch einzeln?



Artikel ist verkauft.

grüße,


----------



## Mzungu (30. Januar 2020)

Bei  mir ist die Tage ein Paket von spray.bike angekommen. Sobald es etwas wärmer ist, wird lackiert!


----------



## CrossX (30. Januar 2020)

Da die alte Hayesbremse aus der Restekiste sich nicht nah genug an den Lenker stellen lässt, brauche ich einen Tipp für eine günstige Scheibenbremse, die auch für kleine Kinderhände geeignet ist.


----------



## zr0wrk (30. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da die alte Hayesbremse aus der Restekiste sich nicht nah genug an den Lenker stellen lässt, brauche ich einen Tipp für eine günstige Scheibenbremse, die auch für kleine Kinderhände geeignet ist.


Hab 'ne alte Formula R1 genommen. Ging mit einer kleinen Modifikation gut.


----------



## derwp (30. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Da die alte Hayesbremse aus der Restekiste sich nicht nah genug an den Lenker stellen lässt, brauche ich einen Tipp für eine günstige Scheibenbremse, die auch für kleine Kinderhände geeignet ist.



Ich hab ne alte XT genommen und den Bremshebel etwas modifiziert und 3D drucken lassen. Ist ziemlich stabil und Kinderhände bekommen das Teil nicht kaputt.


----------



## elitee (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo, 

befasse mich zurzeit auch mit dem Tuning vom Kokua-Laufrad.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für neue Laufräder für mich?
Bin in dem Thema nicht so bewandert und fragen kostet ja nichts.

Gruß

elitee


----------



## derwp (4. Februar 2020)

elitee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> befasse mich zurzeit auch mit dem Tuning vom Kokua-Laufrad.
> 
> ...



Kommt ganz darauf an, welche Version du hast. Du must schon mit ein paar Informationen rüberkommen ? Haben deine Naben 74 oder 84 mm Einaubreite? Willst du neu oder gebraucht? Komplett oder selbst bauen? Bei aliexpress gibt es Kompletträder in 12", so wie sie @thommy88im Angebot hatte:



thommy88 schrieb:


> Falls jemand noch einen Laufradsatz benötigt. Hätte noch einen übrig in 84mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle weiteren Informationen zum Tuning stehen hier im Thread, einfach mal an nem Abend mit nem Bier durchlesen. Gibt Anregung und Bezugsinfos. Detailfragen können hier bestimmt gestellt werden.

Viel Spaß beim Tuning!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malutki (9. Februar 2020)

sollte jemand noch an VEE Tire Crown GEM in 12 x 2,25 interesiert sein, habe da letztens welche gesichtet


----------



## fissenid (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

ich habe nun einen Satz Black Jack bestellt. 
wenn ich das hier richtig lese, kann man an den Laufrädern die Speichenzahl halbieren, oder?
Einfach nur jede 2te drin lassen?


----------



## Mzungu (16. Februar 2020)

Ne. Auf einer Hälfte alle drin lassen, auf der anderen Hälfte alle raus nehmen. ?


----------



## fissenid (17. Februar 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ne. Auf einer Hälfte alle drin lassen, auf der anderen Hälfte alle raus nehmen. ?


----------



## spümco (17. Februar 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ne. Auf einer Hälfte alle drin lassen, auf der anderen Hälfte alle raus nehmen. ?


?



fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe nun einen Satz Black Jack bestellt.
> wenn ich das hier richtig lese, kann man an den Laufrädern die Speichenzahl halbieren, oder?
> Einfach nur jede 2te drin lassen?


 Ja genau


----------



## Mzungu (30. März 2020)

Ich habe den Rahmen letzte Woche lackiert, jetzt erstmal grob zusammen gesteckt. Es fehlt der pink eloxierte Steuersatz und die pinke Sattelklemme. Lackiert wurde mit spray.bike - Rahmen zuerst von Hand entlackt, dann eine Schicht Primer, 2 Schichten Farbe und 3 Schichten Klarlack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elitee (30. März 2020)

Hallo, 

ich hätte da mal eine Frage in die Runde.

Bin zurzeit auch dabei ein Kokua-Laufrad wieder auf zu bauen.

Sitzt die Schwinge eigentlich lose? Also pendelt sie hin und her, wenn man das Rad anhebt?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. März 2020)

unter der Schwinge sitzt eine Schraube, hiermit kannst du die Vorspannung auf den Dämpfer einstellen.


----------



## elitee (30. März 2020)

Klebt der Dämpfer denn dann am Rahmen?

Frage, weil ich hier ein Ersatz-Kokua habe, wo die Schwinge hin und her baumelt, 
wenn man es hochhebt.
Der Dämpfer löst sich da vom Rahmen ab.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. März 2020)

Dämpfer ist an die Schwinge geschraubt und liegt lediglich am Rahmen an.


----------



## elitee (30. März 2020)

Also ist es normal, das die Schwinge nach  unten fällt?

Oder wird die Schwinge durch die Schraube im Gelenk geklemmt?


----------



## spümco (30. März 2020)

elitee schrieb:


> Also ist es normal, das die Schwinge nach  unten fällt?
> 
> Oder wird die Schwinge durch die Schraube im Gelenk geklemmt?


Nee, die Schwinge darf nicht nach unten baumeln. Is schon ne Weile her - der Elastomer ist geschraubt, aber ich weiß grad echt nicht mehr wo der Anschlag war - jedenfalls nicht mittels Klemmung durch die Schraube


----------



## Deleted 23985 (30. März 2020)

Bitte



Da baumelt nichts


----------



## spümco (30. März 2020)

jetzt wo ich's sehe...


----------



## elitee (31. März 2020)

Dito 

Vielen Dank für's auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Chillischote (31. März 2020)

elitee schrieb:


> Klebt der Dämpfer denn dann am Rahmen?
> 
> Frage, weil ich hier ein Ersatz-Kokua habe, wo die Schwinge hin und her baumelt,
> wenn man es hochhebt.
> Der Dämpfer löst sich da vom Rahmen ab.



falls du das kürzlich aus ebay Kleinanzeigen für ca. 40 euro gekauft hast... da war der Teil wohl abgebrochen...
ansonsten schwingt da nix nach unten... klappert höchstens in den Kunststoffgleit"lagern" des Drehpunkts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elitee (31. März 2020)

Ich denke, wir reden vom gleichen Laufrad.

Mir ging es primär um die Schwinge. Wollte ich quais als Ersatzteil haben.
Aber ich muss mir das mal angucken. Soll wohl nichts sein, was nicht zu reparieren wäre.


----------



## shortage (31. März 2020)

Ich hab das blöde Röhrchen schon zwei mal wieder anschweissen lassen, wohlgemerkt von Profis.
Immer wieder abgebrochen.
Die Schwinge wird jetzt von einem kleinen Spanngummi oben gehalten. Geht, is aber hässlich.
In meinen Augen keine gut konstruierte Lösung.


----------



## elitee (31. März 2020)

Danke für die Info.

Wie gesagt, war ich eher scharf auf die Schwinge.

Habe meine Schwinge mit Cantilever-Sockeln für eine Magura-Bremse ausgestattet.
Trotz mehrmaligem ausrichten und messen, hab ich wohl um 5mm zu hoch gebohrt.
Geht zwar alles, sieht aber nicht so dolle aus bzw. kratzt ein bisschen an meinem Ego.
Daher die Ersatzschwinge, um es beim zweiten Mal besser zu machen.


----------



## ZweiP (31. März 2020)

Hallo,

Schon seit der Geburt meiner Tochter überlege ich welches Laufrad sie als erstes bekommt. Wahrscheinlich geht es nicht nur mir so. Zu ihrem ersten Geburtstag hat sie ein Puky Wutsch bekommen, aber jetzt musste ein Zweirad her. Ich wusste schon immer dass sie ein Kokua Likeabike Jumper bekommen soll. Sie ist zurzeit 21 Monate alt und wir haben ihr vorgestern eins besorgt. Natürlich die Black Version mit den Black Jacks. Aber sie ist leider noch zu klein bzw. ihre Beine und Arme noch zu kurz. Da der Sattel ziemlich hoch aufbaut und kurz ist, habe ich eine 25.4 Sattelstütze vom Cannondale Supersix genommen und gekürzt. Drauf ist jetzt ein leichter Carbonsattel montiert um so niedrig wie möglich aufzubauen. Ich wollte den Dämpfer wie ein paar Andere ungeduldigen Eltern nicht kürzen, darum habe ich diese Notlösung vorgezogen. Jetzt kann Sie auch auf der Sattelspitze sitzen und laufen. Ja der Carbonsattel ist nicht der angenehmste aber die dicke Windel wird das schon ausgleichen. Hier das Ergebnis. Jetzt muss nur noch meine Kleine mitmachen und ihr Puky hergeben. 

Gruss


----------



## Chillischote (31. März 2020)

Ähnliches Problem... ähnliche Lösung:

Sohn ist ein kleiner Frühstarter und brauchte die maximale Absenkung... 
erstmal mit so leicht und niedrig wie möglich:

knapp über 24cm Sattelhöhe... später dann ca. 25,5 cm und 1,65 kg:




Da das Radl aber nichts kann, außer leicht sein(dennoch liebt es mein Sohn)... wollte ich ihm das Kokua so früh wie möglich schmackhaft machen... Gewicht erstmal eher Nebensache... der Hintern muss drauf kommen und die Restekiste ausreichen:

BMX Klemmstummel + günstiger niedriger Sattel an Nase, Heck und Seiten bearbeitet + Elastomer um ca. 1/3 gekürzt::


 



bin auf ca. 27 cm runter gekommen... das Original lag irgenwo bei Minimum 38 cm? (zweite Ausbaustufe rechts dann auch ein bisschen auf Gewicht getrimmt)






Ein Hoch auf ungeduldige Eltern... und wenn dir der Sattel nicht zu schade ist... ran mit der Säge ;-)

Schönen Gruß

der Uwe


----------



## Cyverboy2 (2. April 2020)

Fancy  Hoffentlich lohnt sich aber die Mühe, unsere kleine ist genau 0,5 Jahre Laufrad gefahren  Mit exakt 2 aufs kleinste Puky und mit 2,5 Jahren konnte sie sicher Fahrrad fahren (Bremsen, Anfahren, Lenken).


----------



## Chillischote (2. April 2020)

Cyverboy2 schrieb:


> Fancy  Hoffentlich lohnt sich aber die Mühe, unsere kleine ist genau 0,5 Jahre Laufrad gefahren  Mit exakt 2 aufs kleinste Puky und mit 2,5 Jahren konnte sie sicher Fahrrad fahren (Bremsen, Anfahren, Lenken).



er fährt schon ca. ein Jahr und wird erst im Sommer 2,5... lohnen ist bei sowas immer relativ, aber solange wir beide Spaß dran haben, lohnt es sich. Außerdem ist die Schwester 3 Monate alt... damit kann ich viel vor mir und meiner Frau rechtfertigen ;-)


----------



## Flo7 (12. April 2020)

Chillischote schrieb:


> Gibts da ein Update? und vllt auch Gewichtsangaben?
> vllt sogar ne Preisrichtung, was so ein Set kostet?
> 
> Schönen Gruß




SO sieht es jetzt fertig aus:






Gewicht 2,30kg-> Würde aber noch einiges sparen mit leichten Reifen und Schläuchen!

Preislich ca. 350€ inkl Zoll und Mwst.

Lg Flo


----------



## Mzungu (12. April 2020)

Ganz schön...äh...trist für ein Kinderbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (15. April 2020)

Aktueller Stand. Es fehlen noch die pinke Sattelklemme und die Lenkbegrenzungsschraube. Eben Mal auf der Küchenwaage versucht zu wiegen - irgendwo bei 2850 g.


----------



## fissenid (16. April 2020)

Jemand hier eine Idee für Fussrasten?
Möchte keine 25 Euro für bisschen Plastik mit Schraube ausgeben!


----------



## Mzungu (16. April 2020)

Ich hab die für 9 euro bei Ali bestellt,die passen aber leider nicht.


----------



## Zweibeiner (20. April 2020)

So, nun bin ich auch angefixt
Nun ist es ja wohl so das sich hier einige neue Felgen für das Kokua bei Ali Express gegönnt haben. 
Leider werde ich dort nicht wirklich fündig, bzw. weiß ich nicht welche denn dann passen würden. Es wäre super wenn mir einer die in Frage kommenden Felgen verlinken könnte. 
Müssen die in Frage kommenden Felgen dann noch nachgearbeitet werden oder kann man die dann direkt so verbauen? 
Wie schauts mit der Stabilität aus wenn in den Felgen nur 10 Speichen sind?



Beste Grüße


----------



## Mzungu (21. April 2020)

Das kommt drauf an welchen Baujahres dein Jumper ist, die gibt es mit unterschiedlichen Achsmaßen.
Und dann musst du dir bei Ali den passenden LRS raussuchen. Ich hab noch ein Jumper mit 76 mm, die Achsen von dem pinken LRS mussten also etwas modifizert werden.


----------



## sepp0 (23. April 2020)

Meine Kleine ist zurzeit fast jeden Tag mit dem Laufrad unterwegs, klappt mit ihren 2 Jahren und 3 Monate auch sehr gut.

Hab schon wieder eine neue Idee die ich umsetzen möchte.
Es wird wieder Leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (23. April 2020)

Ich kann da nur den Laufradsatz von Ali empfehlen. Kostet so um 40 euro. Ich hab mit dem sowie einem anderen Vorbau und Carbonlenker 500 g eingespart.


----------



## elitee (23. April 2020)

Könntest Du mal einen Link posten, wo so ein Laufradsatz bei Ali zu finden ist?

Hättest Du eine Empfehlung?


----------



## Mzungu (23. April 2020)

40.0US $ 20% OFF|Pasak Sliding Bike Wheelset 12inch Straight-pull Bearing Bmx Children Kids' Balance Bicycle Wheels 85mm 95mm Bmx - Bicycle Wheel - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					www.aliexpress.com
				



Diese hab ich.


----------



## elitee (23. April 2020)

Super! Danke für den Link!


----------



## sepp0 (28. April 2020)

Hi
Da ich nicht still sitzen kann wenn ich eine neue Idee im Kopf haben, hab ich wieder einiges an Alu Spänen gemacht  

Die Idee kamm mir letztens als ich mir für mein Scott ein neues Innenlager gedreht habe ( 27,6 gramm). Die verbauten Lager haben eine Größe von 30x 37x4 mm und wiegen jeweils etwas über 7g.

Die Idee ist mit den genannten Lagern ein Steuersatz für das Laufrad zu bauen.
Da die Lager normale Radiallager sind, wird es intressant ob das untere Lager das auf dauer mit macht. Die Belastungen bei so einem Laufrad sind ja nicht gerade hoch.

Der erste plan war das Steuerrohr ausspindeln und die Lager ins Steuerrohr zu integrieren. Das Steuerrohr hat ein Aussendurchmesser von 41mm. 
Wäre zwar radikal leicht aber den Plan habe ich schnell wieder verworfen da die 13 mm Einbauhöhe der Unteren Lagerschale fehlen würden und die Gabel zu steil stehen würde. 

So habe ich schonmal angefangen die Lagerschalen vor zu drehen.
Die Lagerschalen werden ein Ausserdurchmesser wie das Steuerrohr von 41 mm haben. Es würde auch ein kleinerer Aussendurchmesser gehen aber das könnte vielleicht komisch aussen.
Die untere Lagerschale wird wegen der Einbauhöhe auch länger als eigentlich nötig.





Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Mzungu (28. April 2020)

.....oder man kauft bei Ali Express einen neuen Steuersatz für nen 10er in allen möglichen elox Farben. Mit richtigen Kugellagern und so.


----------



## shortage (28. April 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Die Belastungen bei so einem Laufrad sind ja nicht gerade hoch.



Hm, hängt vom Airtime-Faktor deines Rabauken ab?
Mein Stöpsel ist mit ca. 2,5 Jahren auf's Kokua und hat ab da die hälfte der Zeit in der Luft verbracht.
Jede noch so kleine Kante wurde zum Abziehen genutzt, jeder Bordstein mit Abspringen zum Drop umfunktioniert.
Ergebnis: zu erst ist das Spagettiröhrchen unter dem Tretlager abgebrochen. Nach dem ich das hab schweißen lassen, hab ich einen Riss im Steuerrohr entdeckt. Vorn, von unten nach oben.


Keep it up!

Ben


----------



## sepp0 (28. April 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> .....oder man kauft bei Ali Express einen neuen Steuersatz für nen 10er in allen möglichen elox Farben. Mit richtigen Kugellagern und so.



Oder ich bau es mir selber, weil ich da Bock drauf haben und es kann. 
Sind doch richtige Kugellager ;-)



shortage schrieb:


> Hm, hängt vom Airtime-Faktor deines Rabauken ab?
> Mein Stöpsel ist mit ca. 2,5 Jahren auf's Kokua und hat ab da die hälfte der Zeit in der Luft verbracht.
> Jede noch so kleine Kante wurde zum Abziehen genutzt, jeder Bordstein mit Abspringen zum Drop umfunktioniert.
> Ergebnis: zu erst ist das Spagettiröhrchen unter dem Tretlager abgebrochen. Nach dem ich das hab schweißen lassen, hab ich einen Riss im Steuerrohr entdeckt. Vorn, von unten nach oben.
> ...



Ok, das ist Nicht schlecht  

Wenn meine Tochter auch so anfangen sollte zu eskalieren werde ich mir was neues Einfallen lassen


----------



## sepp0 (2. Mai 2020)

So, der Steuersatz ist nun auch fertig.
Beim Oberteil hab ich mich so bisschen an dem Extralite UltraTop 34 orientiert, dieser besitzt auch ein Radiallager ist aber mit 15,5g noch gut 2g leichter als meiner. 














Das untere Lager sitzt direkt auf der Gabel, unter dem Lager ist nur ein 1,5 mm Spacer, der auch das Lager etwas vor Dreck schützen soll. 





Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei 2925 g 













Gruß Sebastian


----------



## zr0wrk (3. Mai 2020)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Das untere Lager sitzt direkt auf der Gabel, unter dem Lager ist nur ein 1,5 mm Spacer, der auch das Lager etwas vor Dreck schützen soll.


Wie? Kein Konus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (3. Mai 2020)

Ja genau, kein Konus.
Das Lager hat ein Innendurchmesser von 30mm. Die Gabel hat an der Stelle ein Ausserdurchmesser von 30mm, mit etwas drücken geht das Lager da so drauf.


----------



## BockAufBiken (6. Mai 2020)

Hat hier jemand schon mal ein Puky LR M umgebaut/saniert? Da unser Großer das Laufrad ziemlich benutzt seiner kleinen Schwester vererbt hat und er selber mit einem Jumper unterwegs ist, wollte ich das Puky etwas herrichten. Falls da jemand Infos zum Steuersatz hätte, wäre das super.


----------



## Mzungu (6. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube das ist den Aufwand nicht wert. In spätestens nem halben Jahr kann sie doch vermutlich aufs Jumper?

Ansonsten - quick and dirty würde ich alle Lager fetten, den Rahmen abschleifen und einmal aus der Dose über lackieren.


----------



## BockAufBiken (7. Mai 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ansonsten - quick and dirty würde ich alle Lager fetten, den Rahmen abschleifen und einmal aus der Dose über lackieren.


Darauf wird auch hinauslaufen. Überlege noch, ob ich den Rahmen abschleifen oder abbeizen soll. Da mache ich mich gerade schlau. Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit abbeizen hat, gerne Infos... auch bzgl. welchen Abbeizer man da am besten verwendet.


----------



## Mzungu (7. Mai 2020)

Ich würde den echt nur anschleifen. Wenn du den komplett abschleifst musst du grundieren und so.


----------



## BockAufBiken (8. Mai 2020)

Ich werde den Rahmen jetzt mit Nassschleifen vorbereiten und dann mit der Dose drüber lackieren. Mal sehen wie das nachher aussieht.


----------



## Mzungu (26. Mai 2020)

Die pinke Sattelklemme ist angekommen.


----------



## Mzungu (13. Juni 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Die pinke Sattelklemme ist angekommen.



Habe nun auch eine digitale Kofferwaage. Laut der wiegt es so 2900 g.


----------



## Snipee (15. Juni 2020)

Suche dringend einen Dämpfergummi 
Ist leider momentan nirgends lieferbar ..
Hat Jemand zufällig einen rumliegen
Farbe egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (15. Juni 2020)

Möglich. Ich muss mal in die Kiste schauen


----------



## StefanMB (20. Juni 2020)

Hi ihr alle, 

hat jemand noch einen Laufradsatz 74mm Nabenbreite? Ich bekomme den Höhenschlag nicht raus ?.
Gerne auch einen Originalen, ist nur eine Minimalrenovierung. 
Einfach ne PN. 
Danke
Grüße


----------



## StefanMB (20. Juni 2020)

Meine Lösung zum Füße abstellen, inkl. 608 Lagern und 1,8mm starke Kunsstoffdistanzscheiben. Zeichnung auf Wunsch PN. 
Edelstahl, geht bestimmt noch zu optimieren bzgl. Gewicht aber schauen wir mal.


----------



## Mzungu (20. Juni 2020)

StefanMB schrieb:


> Hi ihr alle,
> 
> hat jemand noch einen Laufradsatz 74mm Nabenbreite? Ich bekomme den Höhenschlag nicht raus ?.
> Gerne auch einen Originalen, ist nur eine Minimalrenovierung.
> ...


Ja. Ich schau morgen Nachmittag zu Hause nach.


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Juni 2020)

StefanMB schrieb:


> Meine Lösung zum Füße abstellen, inkl. 608 Lagern und 1,8mm starke Kunsstoffdistanzscheiben. Zeichnung auf Wunsch PN.
> Edelstahl, geht bestimmt noch zu optimieren bzgl. Gewicht aber schauen wir mal.


Passt das von der Breite her beim "laufen",?


----------



## StefanMB (20. Juni 2020)

Es sieht auf den Bild breit aus,  richtig,  Ersteinsatz steht noch aus,  ich berichte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMatta (11. September 2020)

StefanMB schrieb:


> Es sieht auf den Bild breit aus,  richtig,  Ersteinsatz steht noch aus,  ich berichte ?


Und? gibts schon Erfahrungen?


----------



## StefanMB (12. September 2020)

Hi, 
ich hab mir das mit Kind angeschaut und gekürzt, jetzt läufs läufs läufs ?


----------



## zygich (3. Oktober 2020)

Ein freundliches Hallo in die Gemeinde, 

wäre von Euch jemand so gütig und könnte mir die Länge des Kokua-Schriftzuges am Rahmen ausmessen?
Lieben Dank im Voraus und viele Grüße

Ronny


----------



## Milan0 (4. Oktober 2020)

10cm


----------



## zygich (5. Oktober 2020)

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Motopola (6. Oktober 2020)

Servus Zusammen,
wollte euch auch mal den Jumper meines Großen zeigen.
Hab das Rad gebraucht und bissl abgerockt erstanden, daher zielte das Ganze eher auf Optik denn auf Gewichtsreduzierung.

Es gab dann noch nen neuen Rahmenschriftzug in rot (Hakuna Matata) und dazu nen roten Löwen aufs Steuerrohr, aber irgendwie hab ich es tatsächlich geschafft davon kein Foto zu machen...
Hol ich vielleicht nach. 






Gruß pola


----------



## aka23 (7. Oktober 2020)

Motopola schrieb:


> Servus Zusammen,
> wollte euch auch mal den Jumper meines Großen zeigen.
> Hab das Rad gebraucht und bissl abgerockt erstanden, daher zielte das Ganze eher auf Optik denn auf Gewichtsreduzierung.
> 
> ...



sind das die original Naben?


----------



## Motopola (7. Oktober 2020)

Ja, das sind die originalen. Nur rot lackiert.

Hab heute früh noch schnell ein paar Bilder des Ist-Zustands gemacht.
Der Lack und der Löwe haben schon ein wenig gelitten, aber es wurde ja auch geritten.

(Die Griffe haben wir erst gestern wieder gegen neue getauscht, da schon das Rohr an beiden Seiten rausgeschaut hat.)


----------



## Mzungu (7. Oktober 2020)

Plastikendstopfen in den Lenker und dann den Überstand auf Lenkeraußendurchmesser mit dem Cutter zurecht schneiden. Dann den Griff drüber. So stanzt sich da nichts aus.


----------



## Motopola (12. Oktober 2020)

So, die matschige Jahreszeit kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (14. Oktober 2020)

Motopola schrieb:


> So, die matschige Jahreszeit kann kommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1132014


Sehr schön geworden. 👍 Hast du die Reifen mal gewogen? Wie sind die im Verhältnis zu den häufig verwendeten von Schwalbe?

Grüße


----------



## Motopola (14. Oktober 2020)

Nein, gewogen hab ich sie nicht.
Sie sind aber schwerer wie die Big Apple und die Black Jack.
Glaub lt. Angabe sinds um die 50g pro Reifen.

Interessanterweise sitzt der Kurze aber mit den Veetires sicherer und stabiler im Sattel als mit den Big Apple.
Glaube hier macht sich der größere Durchmesser mit den paar Gramm mehr positiv auf die Stabilität des Laufrades bemerkbar. Kreiselkräfte und so...

Kann ich mir aber auch nur einbilden  

Er findets auf jeden Fall super, und das ist die Hauptsache


----------



## Tobi-161 (19. Oktober 2020)

hat jemand ein gekürztes Elastomer das er mir verkaufen würde?


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (19. Oktober 2020)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> hat jemand ein gekürztes Elastomer das er mir verkaufen würde?


Ich hätte einen alten ungekürzten grauen. Bei Interesse gerne PN. 
Gruß Matthias


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (4. November 2020)

Nach dem ich hier lange still mitgelesen habe und viel Input und Ideen sammeln durfte, ist mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für unseren Junior heute fertig geworden. Daher an dieser Stelle Dankeschön an alle, die hier ihre kleinen und größeren Kunstwerke vorgestellt haben. 

Ich hab Ende August einen günstigen und ziemlich runtergerockten Jumper auf Kleinanzeigen erworben und dann ging's los. Nur wie???

Aufgrund der Vielzahl an schönen Räder die man hier findet, war ich am Anfang ziemlich planlos, wie denn das gute Stück am Ende eigentlich aussehen sollte. 

Da ich schon immer mal selbst ein Bike in RAW machen wollte, war dass der erste Ansatz. Wäre das in Hose gegangen, hätte ich es pulvern lassen. Überraschenderweise ging abbeizen und bürsten mit der Messingbürste ziemlich gut und nach weiterer Bearbeitung mit Schleifvlies und dem anschließenden polieren war ich ziemlich zufrieden. 

Die passende Laufräder hab ich dann auch bei Ali bestellt. Und der Empfehlung einiger hier folgend, ist es ein schönes Cockpit mit 25,4 er Klemmung und nichts aus der Restekiste mit 31.8er Klemmung geworden. 

Einzig die Schriftzüge auf den Laufrädern stören mich noch ein bisschen, aber die haben sich bisher von Nagellackentferner und Schleifvlies ziemlich unbeeindruckt gezeigt. 

Sollte noch wer Interesse an einem gebrauchten LRS mit alten 74er Naben oder dem Lenker haben, schreibt mir ne PN.


----------



## CrossX (6. November 2020)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Nach dem ich hier lange still mitgelesen habe und viel Input und Ideen sammeln durfte, ist mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für unseren Junior heute fertig geworden. Daher an dieser Stelle Dankeschön an alle, die hier ihre kleinen und größeren Kunstwerke vorgestellt haben.
> 
> Ich hab Ende August einen günstigen und ziemlich runtergerockten Jumper auf Kleinanzeigen erworben und dann ging's los. Nur wie???
> 
> ...


Das Rad ist wirklich schön und sieht edel aus. Zumindest aus der Sichtweise eines Erwachsenen. Für ein Kind hätte sicherlich etwas mehr Farbe dran sein können. Die kleinen erfreuen sich eher an knalligen Farben als an einem sauberen RAW Finish. 
Aber ist nur meine Meinung


----------



## Tobi-161 (14. November 2020)

Falls jemand Interesse hat: Ich hätte einen originalen LRS übrig

(ist weg)


----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2020)

Nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber er wollte unbedingt auch einen Anhänger


----------



## CrossX (16. November 2020)

Milan0 schrieb:


> Nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber er wollte unbedingt auch einen Anhänger
> Anhang anzeigen 1151342
> Anhang anzeigen 1151343


Zwei Kisten Bier müssten doch auf den Anhänger passen. 💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (16. November 2020)

was meinst wohin wir auf dem 2. Bild unterwegs sind 

Nee, aber tatsächlich sollte ich mich drauf hocken und er konnte mich ziehen


----------



## derwp (16. November 2020)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Nach dem ich hier lange still mitgelesen habe und viel Input und Ideen sammeln durfte, ist mein Weihnachtsgeschenk für unseren Junior heute fertig geworden. Daher an dieser Stelle Dankeschön an alle, die hier ihre kleinen und größeren Kunstwerke vorgestellt haben.
> 
> Ich hab Ende August einen günstigen und ziemlich runtergerockten Jumper auf Kleinanzeigen erworben und dann ging's los. Nur wie???
> 
> ...


Wow, sieht super aus. Fast schon verdächtig nach early rider. Sehr gut geworden. Aber ich musste auch feststellen, dass die Kleinen nach Farbe verlangen  🤯


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (16. November 2020)

Dankeschön. 
Mir ist auch irgendwann aufgefallen, dass es ziemlich nach Early Rider aussieht. Mit einem RAW Rahmen und schwarzen Anbauteilen bleibt das nicht aus. 
Sollte sich der Sohnemann wirklich beschweren dass es ihm zu unbunt ist, werde ich mir was einfallen lassen.


----------



## c_rath (3. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen, anliegend mal ein Bild unseres Jumpers.

Hierzu mal eine Frage, wie genau fluchten bei euch die Räder vorne und hinten. Habe mein Bike von nem Kumpel und der hat es auch gebraucht gekauft (aus seriösem Erstbesitz), aber irgendwie ist die Schwinge bei dem Ding alles andere als grade.

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich?

P.S. Lackierung war schon so beim kauf, Dekor stammt von mir


----------



## Tobi-161 (6. Dezember 2020)

Mein gebrauchter Rahmen war auch verbogen. Sah aber eher so aus als ob das Schwingenlager das Problem war. Jetzt passt es wieder (so gut als möglich)
Wahrscheinlich verbiegt es sich relativ leicht wenn was von der Seite darauf fällt?!


----------



## in_aeternum (14. Dezember 2020)

Was für Schnellspanner habt ihr bei neuen Laufrädern verwendet?

Ich stehe vor der Wahl: 

kürzen (Mounty Special Lite-Axles)
passend aus China (https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32850649485.html)
Wie gut funktioniert das Gewindeschneiden bei den zu langen Stahlachsen?
Bei den chinesischen habe ich etwas Bedenken, ob das Ende mit dem Innensechskant nicht sofort vom Asphalt geschliffen ist. Und sie kosten das doppelte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (14. Dezember 2020)

Wenn ich Schnellspanner gerolltes Gewinde haben, was eigentlich immer so ist, wird das mit dem Gewindeschneiden nicht Klappe. 
Meistens hat der Schaft( der Teile ohne Gewinde) dann nur ein Durchmesser von ca. 4,5 mm, was für M5 zu wenig ist.


----------



## BockAufBiken (14. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe diese bzw. baugleiche von eine anderen Hersteller verwendet.








						Mounty Lite-Axles Schnellspanner online kaufen | fahrrad.de
					

Mounty Lite-Axles Schnellspanner +++ günstig bestellen! | Top Angebote ✔️ Infos ✔️ Bilder ✔️ Bewertungen ✔️ bei fahrrad.de » Dein Schnellspanner & Steckachsen Shop!




					www.fahrrad.de
				




Da nachschneiden/verlängern des Gewindes war auch kein Problem.


----------



## derwp (15. Dezember 2020)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Da nachschneiden/verlängern des Gewindes war auch kein Problem.


Kann ich bestätigen. Anderes Fabrikat, hat trotz dem funktioniert, da der Schaft dick genug war. Nicht Maschinenbau tauglich aber dennoch 😉


----------



## Benschi24 (22. Februar 2021)

So... Habe mich durch sämtliche Beiträge hier durchgeklickt und bin echt begeistert von euren Ideen und Umsetzungen.
Konnte nun auch ein gebrauchtes jumper ergattern und möchte es bis zum 2ten Geburtstag meiner Kleinen fertigstellen.
Teile sind nun fast alle da (warte nur noch auf den Lenker). Fokus liegt, neben dem eigentlichen restaurieren bzw. wieder fit machen, auf neuen leichteren Naben mit Schnellspanner. Die Lager der originalen Naben sind eh hinüber. 
Danach geht's zum strahlen & pulvern.
Wenn alles fertig ist, gibt's ein Update.


----------



## Martensit01 (23. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

Sehr coole Tuning und Restaurationsobjekte. 
Biete für das Kokua Fußrastensätze an:






						Kinder Fahrrad: 90 Angebote auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Kinder Fahrrad ➤ neu & gebraucht ➤ kaufen und verkaufen auf Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de ➤ Riesige Auswahl - gute Preise ➤ aktuell 90 Artikel online




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				




Wer Interesse hat, einfach melden.. 

Vg, 
Jörg


----------



## sepp0 (6. März 2021)

theoli schrieb:


> hallo
> hier mal ein paar bilder von meinen jumper
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 464175 Anhang anzeigen 464176 Anhang anzeigen 464177 Anhang anzeigen 464178 Anhang anzeigen 464179 Anhang anzeigen 464180




Hi
Sag mal, was ist das für ein Bremssattel Adapter?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## rosti1809 (7. März 2021)

EDIT: ist weg


----------



## Quicksilver82 (17. März 2021)

Liebe Kokua Profis, ich bin absolut kein Fahrrad Techniker und brauche Eure Hilfe...

Bei dem Rad meiner Tochter ist das Hinterrad locker. Es wackelt leicht und hat ein wenig Spiel.  Die Achse sitzt aber fest auf der Hinterradaufhängung.  Kann hier ein Lager ausgeschlagen sein?  Ihr könnt mir sicher mit Tips helfen und wo ic hgeeignete Ersatzteile bekomme.  

Ihr helft damit einem Papa sehr, der grad mit 2 Kids und Hausbau ein wenig im Stress ist...

Vielen dank, Stephan


----------



## Robby2107 (17. März 2021)

Hallo Stephan, 

wackelt nur das Laufrad selber oder der ganze Hinterbau? 

Wenn das Laufrad selber nur Spiel hat, dann hat mit Sicherheit das Lager Spiel. Hier kommt es auf die Nabe und das verbaute Lager an, ob Du das spielfrei nachziehen kannst. Ansonsten neue Lager bzw. Nabe/Laufrad. 

Falls der ganze Hinterbau Spiel hat, mal die Verschraubung an der Verbindung zum Hauptrahmen prüfen. Die löst sich hin und wieder.  

Grüße 
Robby


----------



## Quicksilver82 (17. März 2021)

Hallo Robby, danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.  Die Aufhängung ist fest. Auch die Achse ist fest verschraubt und wackelt nicht.  Wie von Dir beschrieben müsste es am Lager bzw. Nabe liegen.

Ist das Standart oder ein Kokua Spezialteil?  Wo bekommt man denn solche Ersatzteile?   

Lg und vielen DANK!!!  Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2021)

Wo kommst du her, evtl kann hier jemand in deiner Nähe drüber schauen.

Wenn es Konuslager sind lassen die sich nachstellen. Mach bitte mal paar Bilder von der Nabe.
Am Besten dafür das Laufrad rausbauen


----------



## CrossX (17. März 2021)

Wenn du weder Zeit noch Ahnung davon hast, schau am besten, ob nicht einer von den ganzen Schraubern hier noch das originale Laufrad rum liegen hat. 
Geht vermutlich am schnellsten.


----------



## Robby2107 (17. März 2021)

Mit dem originalen Laufrad könnte ich eventuell helfen, habe ich noch im Keller liegen. 
Ist allerdings auch gebraucht.


----------



## Milan0 (17. März 2021)

Bei einem günstigem Laufradsatz hätte ich auch Interesse. Der Sohn wünscht sich einen Anhänger für sein 16“ Fahrrad ...


----------



## Mzungu (18. März 2021)

€ 27,90  13%OFF | 12 zoll Kinder Fahrrad Vorne Hinten Laufradsatz Aluminium Legierung Kinder Fahrrad Schiebe Schritt Fahrrad Rad Set








						31.5US $ 16% OFF|12 Inch Kids Bicycle Front Rear Wheelset Aluminum Alloy Children Bike Sliding Step Bicycle Wheel Set - Bicycle Wheel - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				




Günstiger wirst du es kaum bekommen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. März 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> € 27,90  13%OFF | 12 zoll Kinder Fahrrad Vorne Hinten Laufradsatz Aluminium Legierung Kinder Fahrrad Schiebe Schritt Fahrrad Rad Set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da sollte man nur mit der Einbaubreite aufpassen. Ich meine es gibt 2 Varianten beim Jumper, 75mm und 85mm.


----------



## bobdrop (18. März 2021)

Quicksilver82 schrieb:


> Liebe Kokua Profis, ich bin absolut kein Fahrrad Techniker und brauche Eure Hilfe...
> 
> Bei dem Rad meiner Tochter ist das Hinterrad locker. Es wackelt leicht und hat ein wenig Spiel.  Die Achse sitzt aber fest auf der Hinterradaufhängung.  Kann hier ein Lager ausgeschlagen sein?  Ihr könnt mir sicher mit Tips helfen und wo ic hgeeignete Ersatzteile bekomme.
> 
> ...


Hört sich stark danach an, als ob das Lager zuviel Spiel hat, falls es Konuslager sind, ist im folgenden Link super erklärt was zu tun ist.


----------



## fissenid (19. März 2021)

Lagerspiel mal nachgestellt ??


----------



## Tobstar23 (20. März 2021)

Die Große hat eine Bremse, da will die Kleine natürlich auch eine. Also hat Papa die Sonne genutzt und ein bisschen geschraubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martensit01 (20. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
Lese auch schon sehr lange mit und habe 2 Fragen, die vielleicht schonmal beantwortet wurden , habe aber nichts gefunden. 
Hat schonmal jemand versucht Gabel und Schwinge zu Folieren? 
Wieviel kann. man so für Lackieren oder Pulvern rechnen?


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. März 2021)

Martensit01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Lese auch schon sehr lange mit und habe 2 Fragen, die vielleicht schonmal beantwortet wurden , habe aber nichts gefunden.
> Hat schonmal jemand versucht Gabel und Schwinge zu Folieren?
> Wieviel kann. man so für Lackieren oder Pulvern rechnen?


Ich hab für das Pulvern mit Entlacken 60€ gezahlt. Ich habe letztens das kleine Puky für unsere Tochter selber lackiert. Habe dafür das Zeug von Bike.Spray genommen. Hat auch gut funktioniert, ob es auf Dauer auch hält wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Mzungu (20. März 2021)

Das ist auch mit Lack von spray.bike lackiert. Kannst direkt den alten Lack überlackieren, brauchst du nur anschleifen.


----------



## Chillischote (22. März 2021)

Hinterbremse links und HS33? EEEndlich normale Menschen hier ;-)


----------



## sepp0 (26. März 2021)

Hi zusammen

Ich habe auch wieder etwas am Kokua geschraubt. 

Da die Kleine Berg ab schnell unterwegs ist, so schnell das Sie es nicht mehr schaft mit den Füßen zu bremsen und Angst bekommt. Würde es Zeit für eine Bremse.

Bremse ist eine Magura MT6 mit einer 140mm Bremssscheibe.

Die Hintere Nabe hatte ich damals schon vorbereitet für ein Adapterflansch.
Also erstmal grob ein Adapter gedreht um zu schauen ob alles so Passt.








Adapter erleichtert











Ein Adapter für den Bremssattel braucht man ja auch.














Schwinge bearbeiten




















Alle Einzelteile.
Die drei M4 Schrauben um den Adapter an die Nabe zu Schrauben und die Schwarze M5 Alu Schraube werden noch durch Titan Schrauben ersetzt. Die restlichen Schrauben sind aus Alu Selbst hergestellt.











Bremse montiert.
Für die bremsleitung muss ich mir noch was überlegen, wird noch geändert.


----------



## sepp0 (26. März 2021)

Am Bremshebel wurde die Einstellschraube entfernt und von innen etwas Bearbeitet, so das der Hebel näher zum Lenker kommt.





Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (26. März 2021)

Megageil! Allergrößten Respekt. 
Bei dem Aufwand den du bisher betrieben hast, schreit das ja förmlich nach einer innenverlegten Leitung.


----------



## dnnsiata (27. März 2021)

Hallo und Guten Abend, ich habe es nun geschafft die aktuell 57 Seiten alle anzuschauen und bin begeistert! Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen und meinen Bewundern an euch alle und die tollen Projekte aussprechen!



Unser Kokua war ein Geschenk meines Bruders, welcher etwas dem Motorsport auf zwei Rädern anhängt, deswegen das dezente Yamaha Branding und ein gepulverter Rahmen. Anbei ein Bild und ein kleines Video in Aktion. Er liebt sein Velo und probiert alles aus. 


Mit der Zeit setzt natürlich der Verschleiß ein bzw. war es vielleicht schon vorbelastet (ebay Kleinanzeigen Kauf)

Bei den folgten Punkten würde ich mich über etwas Input zur Behebung des Problems freuen, da sich meine Expertise etwas in Grenzen hält

1. Die Hinterachse (inkl. Rad), lässt sich trotz festgezogener Schrauben am Rahmen deutlich nach Link und Rechts bewegen. Was kann ich zusätzlich prüfen/austauschen um dies abzustellen

2. Das Lager am Steuersatz scheint ausgeschlagen zu sein. Trotz fester Schrauben, erkennt man deutlich, dass es ein Spiel zwischen Rahmen und Steuerrohr gibt. Ein Austausch hat es auch nach dem Pulvern nicht gegeben. Reicht es hier, nur das Lager zu tauschen oder sollten weitere Teile geprüft werden. Gibt es ggf. schon Empfehlungen für Teile, da ich keine Maßeinheiten o.ä. vorliegen habe.

3. Wenn ich das Rad am Sattel anhebe, dann sackt die Hinterachse noch etwas nach unten und es entsteht ein Spalt zwischen Rahmen und dem Gummidämpfer. Ist das Normal oder sollte diese Teile ohne Abstand an Ort und Stelle.


Danke für eure Unterstützung und einen schönen Abend.


Grüße 

Dennis


----------



## Milan0 (29. März 2021)

Steuersatz passt jeder EC34. 
Die Schwinge hatte bei mir auch seitlich Spiel, hat aber das festziehen der Schraube gereicht um dieses zu entfernen.
Nach unten klappt bei mir die Schwinge auch etwas beim tragen, aber das ist ja kein Problem, wenn das Rad belastet ist


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. März 2021)

Den Hinterbsu kann man auch vorspannen, dann klappt der auch nich nach unten.


----------



## mick_1978! (29. März 2021)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1236019
> 
> Am Bremshebel wurde die Einstellschraube entfernt und von innen etwas Bearbeitet, so das der Hebel näher zum Lenker kommt.
> 
> ...



Super geworden. Ich habe für mein Projekt nietbare Kabelhalter aus Fernost bestellt. Wäre vielleicht noch das i-Tüpfelchen. 





Meine beiden hatten ihre Füße immer auf den "Kettenstreben" kurz hinter dem Gelenk stehen. Eventuell wäre eine geänderte Kabelführung noch eine Sache. Oder eben Fußrasten im Gelenk.


----------



## Mzungu (29. März 2021)

Steuersatz, Sattelklemme und LRS bekommt man bei Ali Express in passender Größe in allen möglichen Eloxfarben zum individualisieren. Und man spart Gewicht.


----------



## Benschi24 (29. März 2021)

Wer sein Bike nicht pulvern lassen kann/will... Hätte ich als Empfehlung die Farben von Montana Cans (black). Die Farben haben einen extrem hochpigmentierten Lack und somit sehr gute Deckkraft. Und die sind deutlich preiswerter als die Dosen von spray.bike

Wie gesagt nur als Tipp bzw Alternative

Grüße


----------



## derwp (29. März 2021)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1236011



Sehr sehr geil geworden dat Dingen!
Sag mal, wo hattest du denn die Maße für die 140mm PM Halterung gefunden? Hatte da bislang nur widersprüchliche Angaben und Zeichnungen gefunden...

Ach ja, hab ich schon "Ist echt geil geworden" gesagt? Falls jemand über Kosten oder Zeitaufwand meckert, das muss so. Liebe Grüße aus der Runde


----------



## sepp0 (30. März 2021)

Kleiner-Schwabe schrieb:


> Megageil! Allergrößten Respekt.
> Bei dem Aufwand den du bisher betrieben hast, schreit das ja förmlich nach einer innenverlegten Leitung.



Danke dir 
Die Leitung innen zu verlegen war auch eine Überlegung, allerdings ist mir das mit der Montage der Bremse zu aufwendig. Die Leitung ist eh schon nicht mehr ganz so lang.



mick_1978! schrieb:


> Super geworden. Ich habe für mein Projekt nietbare Kabelhalter aus Fernost bestellt. Wäre vielleicht noch das i-Tüpfelchen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1238233
> 
> Meine beiden hatten ihre Füße immer auf den "Kettenstreben" kurz hinter dem Gelenk stehen. Eventuell wäre eine geänderte Kabelführung noch eine Sache. Oder eben Fußrasten im Gelenk.




So ein Kabelhalter aus Alu wäre schön, da muss ich die fräse noch mal anschmeißen, danken für die Idee.



derwp schrieb:


> Sehr sehr geil geworden dat Dingen!
> Sag mal, wo hattest du denn die Maße für die 140mm PM Halterung gefunden? Hatte da bislang nur widersprüchliche Angaben und Zeichnungen gefunden...
> 
> Ach ja, hab ich schon "Ist echt geil geworden" gesagt? Falls jemand über Kosten oder Zeitaufwand meckert, das muss so. Liebe Grüße aus der Runde



Danke danke  
Die Maße hatte ich mir selber ausgesessen. 
Bremssattel auf der Bremsscheibe in der richtigen Position fixieren. Dann das Rad in die Position gedreht wie der Sattel mal stehen los und einfach zur Schwinge runter gegessen.

Der Zeitaufwand ist schon nicht ohne aber es ist auch irgendwo mein Hobby und es macht mir Spaß sowas zu bauen.
Die Kosten waren nicht so hoch, hätte ich Naben, Steuersatz und die Anderen Teile gekauft wäre es viel teuer geworden und schwerer.
Und Ausserdem welcher Steuersatz wiegt schon unter 39Gramm 😎

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Kleiner-Schwabe (30. März 2021)

sepp0 schrieb:


> Danke dir
> Die Leitung innen zu verlegen war auch eine Überlegung, allerdings ist mir das mit der Montage der Bremse zu aufwendig. Die Leitung ist eh schon nicht mehr ganz so lang.



Ernsthaft, die Leitung innen zu verlegen ist dir zu aufwendig? Bei dem was du schon alles tolles gebaut hast, musst du ja bisher Wochen in der Werkstatt zugebracht haben. 
Ich hätte noch alte Bremsleitungen von Shimano und Sram im Keller, die würde ich dir für lau überlassen. Aber mit den Anschlüssen wirst du nichts anfangen können. 

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt auf deine Lösung. 
Gruß
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micmac (5. April 2021)

Moin Moin, ich bin echt geflasht was hier alles gebaut wird. HUT ab! 
Auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden...: 
Wir haben seit letzter Woche ein gebrauchtes Kokua, da Junior vor kurzem Bmx Trails für sich entdeckt hat und ich ihn dahingehend von seinem PUKY befreit hab. 
Da unser Homie ein kleiner Wilder ist, wäre eine Bremse angebracht. Ich habe leider nicht die Möglichkeiten und das Knowhow um so etwas zu realisieren. Hinzu kommt noch das er in 1,5 Monaten zum 3. ein Fahrrad geschenkt bekommt. Ob er darauf sofort losfährt steht ja in den Sternen und so würde ich das Kokua gerne so herrichten, das es noch etwas hält und nutzt. 
Hat evtl. jemand eins mit Hinterradbremse zu verkaufen? Oder ist im Raum Berlin dazu bereit mit mir eine Bremse anzubauen? Ich hoffe das ist ok wenn ich das hier einfach so schreibe. Bin sowohl Fahrrad als auch Forum technisch schon einige Jahre inaktiv.


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2021)

Bau doch einfach die originale Vorderradbremse ein. Dauert 10 Minuten,  kostet 15 Euro und die Bremse funktioniert super. Meine beiden Kinder hatten innerhalb von 10 Minuten raus, wie fest die vorne Bremsen müssen, damit es nicht blockiert.


----------



## micmac (5. April 2021)

Moin, Moin,


CrossX schrieb:


> Bau doch einfach die originale Vorderradbremse ein. Dauert 10 Minuten,  kostet 15 Euro und die Bremse funktioniert super. Meine beiden Kinder hatten innerhalb von 10 Minuten raus, wie fest die vorne Bremsen müssen, damit es nicht blockiert.


Klar, kann man machen. Möchte ich allerdings eher vermeiden. Wir hatten schon so einige krasse Stürze und hinten wäre mir einfach wohler.


----------



## Martensit01 (12. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche es jetzt auch mal mit einem "Custom" aufbau....
Ohne mit alle Post durchgelesen zu haben, direkt 2 Frage:
1) Gibt es auch andere coole Felgen ( ich suche schwarze) als die von Ali ? Die haben mit zu wenig Speichen
2) Gibt es eigentlich auch kleinere / größere Lauifräder für rein, dann könnte man das Bike mitwachsen lassen..
Danke für die Rückmeldungen.. 
VG


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2021)

Martensit01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich versuche es jetzt auch mal mit einem "Custom" aufbau....
> Ohne mit alle Post durchgelesen zu haben, direkt 2 Frage:
> ...


Mitwachsen lohnt meiner Meinung nach nicht.

Wenn die 12" Räder noch zu groß sind, wird das Jumper auch zu lang sein. War zumindest bei meinen beiden Kindern so. 
Wenn es dann langsam zu klein wird, kann das Kind eigentlich locker auf ein 16" Fahrrad wechseln. 
Die Nutzungsdauer eines Laufrades ist ja Recht kurz. Bei meinen beiden Kindern jeweils etwa ein halbes Jahr.
So von ca 2 1/2 bis kurz nach dem 3 Geburtstag. Danach war richtiges Rad fahren angesagt


----------



## Martensit01 (12. April 2021)

Okay, klingt logisch..
Und noch zu meiner anderen Frage:
Gibt es irgendwo schwarze Laufräder mit mehr Speichen als die von Ali ?


----------



## StefanMB (14. April 2021)

Hi ihr, 

hat irgendjemand noch einen alten,  originalen Jumper Sattel, gerne auch im Bezug beschädigt, den er loswerden möchte,  bitte bitte PN an mich.  Danke


----------



## Benschi24 (14. April 2021)

Martensit01 schrieb:


> Okay, klingt logisch..
> Und noch zu meiner anderen Frage:
> Gibt es irgendwo schwarze Laufräder mit mehr Speichen als die von Ali ?


Schwarzen Laufradsatz gibt's direkt bei kokua ... Einfach mal ne Mail schreiben und anfragen ...


----------



## Mzungu (14. April 2021)

Die von Ali sind halt leichter und haben bessere Lager. Verstehe nicht was du gegen die wenigen Speichen hast. Reicht bei dem Fahrergewicht völlig aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martensit01 (15. April 2021)

Es geht mir bei den Alifelgen nicht um das Thema Haltbarkeit oder Festigkeit.. Es geht rein um die Optik.


----------



## BockAufBiken (15. April 2021)

Wenn die Anzahl der Speichen gleich wie bei den Standart Kokua Laufrädern sein soll, dann kann man die auch selber einspeichen. Entsprechende Naben und Felgen findet man da bei Aliexpress. 









						14.16US $ 25% OFF|12 zoll fahrrad felge single layer leichten aluminium legierung felgen für laufrad cylcling felge für kinder schiebe fahrrad|Felgen|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				












						13.5US $ |Faltrad Vorne Hub 20h 74mm BMX Vorne Naben 20 zoll Faltrad Lager Naben BMX Teile|Fahrrad Naben|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## moesfeld (20. April 2021)

Moin,

habe jetzt auch ein Jumper hier in Einzelteilen liegen und die Anbauteile aus China sind unterwegs. Optisch soll es sich an meinem Tyee orientieren (Kunterbuntes Knallbonbon).
Einzig bei der Bremse bin ich noch unschlüssig:

Mini-V:
Vorteile:

Einfach zu montieren mit Schraubnieten
Kindgerechter Bremshebel
Nachteile:

Es wird mehr Zugkraft benötigt
Kabelnudel kann den Füßchen in den Weg kommen

Scheibenbremse:
Vorteile:

Mehr Bremskraft bei weniger Zugkraft
Optisch deutlich ansprechender
Nachteile:

Montage komplizierter
Bremshebel muss ggf. angepasst werden

Zur Scheibenbremse hab ich noch Fragen:
Woher haben die Scheibenbremser hier ihre Adapterplatte? Habt ihr alle eine Drehbank und Fräse Zuhause?
Würde mir jemand so einen Adapter drehen können? Ich will den regulären Laufradsatz benutzen..

Zur Mini-V hab ich auch noch ne Frage:
Ist bei den Cantisockeln  die Federaufnahme gepresst, oder habt ihr die noch zusätzlich verklebt?


----------



## Benschi24 (29. April 2021)

das Radl meiner Kleinen ist nun endlich fertig ... ihr Gesichtsausdruck als sie das Rad zum ersten mal gesehen hat war unbezahlbar ... allein für diesen Moment hat sich jede einzelne Arbeitsstunde gelohnt ;-)

Rad #2 ist schon in Planung


----------



## fusion1983 (19. Mai 2021)

Hat noch jemand eine Original Vorderrad Bremse übrig eventuell sogar mit Bremshebel 😊


----------



## BockAufBiken (19. Mai 2021)

fusion1983 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine Original Vorderrad Bremse übrig eventuell sogar mit Bremshebel 😊


Ich müsste noch eine haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (28. Mai 2021)

Nix gepimpt, nur leider gerissen.





Kommt sowas öfters vor? Weiß jemand ob Kokua hier kulant ist, auch außerhalb der 24M Gewährleistung?

Ich kenne sowas ja von den Alu Mountainbikes der 90ziger, aber bei einem Kinderlaufrad hätte ich das nicht gleich erwartet...


----------



## CrossX (28. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist die Hinterradschwinge gerissen. 
Ich habe das repariert und es halt seit mehreren Jahren. 
Der extreme Leichtbau am Kokua muss ja irgendwo her kommen.


----------



## KiteCrack (2. Juni 2021)

Moin Leute ich finde einfach keine passende Felgenbremse für mein Kokua...

Hab mir echt Mühe gegeben mega viel aus dem Bericht raus zu lesen. Aber keine Chance....

Bin auch in HH schon alle Shops abgeklappert und es gibt einfach nix....


----------



## derwp (3. Juni 2021)

KiteCrack schrieb:


> Moin Leute ich finde einfach keine passende Felgenbremse für mein Kokua...
> 
> Hab mir echt Mühe gegeben mega viel aus dem Bericht raus zu lesen. Aber keine Chance....
> 
> Bin auch in HH schon alle Shops abgeklappert und es gibt einfach nix....


Moin, 
Wie wär's hiermit? 








						Vorderradbremse LIKEaBIKE jumper KOKUA
					

Seitenzugbremse aus Aluminium, lässt sich an der Gabel des   LIKEaBIKE   jumper   montieren. Die besten   Bremsen   beim  LIKEaBIKEn  sind jedoch die Füße Ihres  Kindes! Wer auf Nummer sicher gehen möchte, befestigt noch...




					www.kruemel-natur.de
				




Grüße


----------



## KiteCrack (3. Juni 2021)

derwp schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wie wär's hiermit?
> http://[URL]https://www.kruemel-nat...JX78AIVB9Z3Ch2VbwTrEAYYASABEgI_SfD_BwE&adcref=[/URL]
> 
> Grüße


Ausverkauft


derwp schrieb:


> Moin,
> Wie wär's hiermit?
> 
> 
> ...


Jooo cool, mal ein Shop wo sie lieferbar ist.

Falls es noch alternativ Modelle gibt, bin ich da offen...

Aber danke schön mal.


----------



## Binem (4. Juni 2021)

KiteCrack schrieb:


> Falls es noch alternativ Modelle gibt, bin ich da offen...
> 
> Aber danke schön mal.


bei ZTTO gibt es noch ähliche, ich weiss aber nicht ob die Höhe passt.








						14.78US $ 39% OFF|ZTTO Fahrrad Seite Ziehen Bremse C Bremssättel Felge Bremse Für Cruiser Kinder Fahrrad Stadt Radfahren Bremse Straße Fahrrad bremse|Fahrradbremse|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com
				



hat jemand nebenan am Hotrock 12 verbaut


----------



## KiteCrack (7. Juni 2021)

Moin Leute, also ich hab die Bremse entlich dran.

Und bin super happy, 

Der Sattel ist nicht original, da er nicht tief genug gestellt werden konnte....

Ich hab bei auch noch eine neue Seitenzugbremse ab zu geben.









						TEKTRO R557 Bremse Calipers langschenklig long reach VR oder HR 55-73mm    | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie TEKTRO R557 Bremse Calipers langschenklig long reach VR oder HR 55-73mm   in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				












						Salt "Junior" Bremshebel | kunstform BMX Shop & Mailorder Deutschland
					

Salt "Junior" Bremshebel, einfach online bestellen. Beratung von BMXern & kostenfreier Versand in D ab 99€ Bestellwert jetzt im kunstform BMX Shop!




					www.kunstform.org


----------



## BockAufBiken (25. August 2021)

Ich habe noch 4 Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen abzugeben. Abholung in Bonn oder Versand gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten. Die Kinder freuen sich natürlich auch über eine Spende für die Spardose.  Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. August 2021)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Ich habe noch 4 Schwalbe Big Apple Reifen abzugeben. Abholung in Bonn oder Versand gegen Übernahme der Versandkosten. Die Kinder freuen sich natürlich auch über eine Spende für die Spardose.  Bei Interesse einfach melden.


Ein Satz ist schon weg. Einer ist noch da.


----------



## DaMatta (5. September 2021)

An die Leute, die den Bremsenanbau mit Blindnietmutter + Cantisockel gemacht haben:


Welche Nietgröße habt ihr genommen, M6 oder M8?
Welches Nietmaterial, Alu oder Edelstahl?
Gab es bei jemandem Probleme (ausgerissene Nieten, schiefstehende Cantisockel über die Zeit o. Ä.?
Warum hat bisher keiner die V-Brake an der Unterseite der Strebe verbaut? Wäre das von der Leitungsführung nicht besser oder reicht der Platz dort nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaMatta (5. September 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Hinterradschwinge gerissen.
> Ich habe das repariert und es halt seit mehreren Jahren.
> Der extreme Leichtbau am Kokua muss ja irgendwo her kommen.


Wo ist es bei dir genau gerissen?


----------



## cbert80 (11. Dezember 2021)




----------



## nollak (14. Dezember 2021)

Hab zu Weihnachten fürs Patenkind der Frau mal eins ein wenig aufbereitet.


----------



## spümco (15. Dezember 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Hab zu Weihnachten fürs Patenkind der Frau mal eins ein wenig aufbereitet.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1387593Anhang anzeigen 1387588


Hübsch!


----------



## Mzungu (16. Dezember 2021)

Gamechanger beim Gewicht sind ist der LRS von Ali Express. Mein Jumper Umbau wiegt nur noch 2.95 kg.


----------



## nollak (16. Dezember 2021)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Gamechanger beim Gewicht sind ist der LRS von Ali Express. Mein Jumper Umbau wiegt nur noch 2.95 kg.


Joa, muss allerdings gestehen das ich fuers nicht eigene Kind das ganze im Rahmen lassen wollte


----------



## los_illos (20. Dezember 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

nach längerem mitlesen, hab ich mich auch entschlossen unser gut gebrauchtes Kokua für die 3. Generation  als Weihnachtsgeschenk, neu aufzubauen.

Was wurde gemacht? Aufgrund von Teileknappheit, hab ich via Ebay Kleinzeigen ein 2tes gebrauchtes Jumper gekauft, das war ein schwarzes mit Black Jack Reifen. Der Zustand des neuen war "stark gebraucht", was den Preis aber relativ interessant machte, da via Kokua kein schwarzer LRS bestellt werden konnte.

Die neuen Jumper haben ja einen breiteren Hinterbau resp. Gabel, also auch ein grösseres Achseinbaumass.
Das hat mich etwas gestört, da ich die schlanke Optik des Ur-Jumpers schöner finde, der Reifen wirkt wuchtiger, einfach mehr MTB Feeling.

Beide Rahmen wurden chemisch entlackt, das "schlanke" wurde wieder neu aufgebaut.

Nach dem entlacken, habe ich den Rahmen mit Schleifvlies geschliffen und den RAW Zustand quasi wieder hergestellt. Ein Ritchey Comp Steuersatz, sowie Teile von 3min19sec verbaut. Der Lenker ist von Race Face, der noch vorhanden war. Sattel und Stütze vom "neuen" Jumper. Beim LRS hab ich die Achsen getauscht die Lager neu gefettet und gereinigt. Zum Abschluss hab ich noch neue Schriftzüge aufgebracht und den Rahmen mit Öl "versiegelt"

Eigentlich wollte ich einen neuen Dämpfer verbauen, der graue Ersatz fand ich persönlich aber zu hart und habe deshalb den alten wieder verbaut.


Das breite Kokua kommt diese Woche vom pulvern, das werd ich jetzt dann im Laufe des Januars neu aufbauen, Farbe britisch Racing green mit matt schwarzen Komponenten. >>> Update kommt dann ;-)


Zum Abschluss, Danke euch allen für die Inspirationen und ich wünsche euch schöne Festage!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Dezember 2021)

DaMatta schrieb:


> An die Leute, die den Bremsenanbau mit Blindnietmutter + Cantisockel gemacht haben:
> 
> 
> Welche Nietgröße habt ihr genommen, M6 oder M8?
> ...



Servus,

ich habe an dem Kokua von uns Alu-Nietmuttern genommen und meine es waren M6. 
Die Bremshebel sitzen auch noch da wo sie sein sollen. 
-> Bremse am Kokua

Zu Deinem 4.Punkt: Die Kabelführung ist sicher nicht optimal, aber hat bisher zu keinerlei Problemen geführt.


----------



## BockAufBiken (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich habe noch diverse Kokua Jumper Originalteile wie Laufräder, Reifen, Vorbau-Lenker-Einheit, kurze Sattelstützen rumliegen. Bei Bedarf können die gerne gegen Versandkostenübernahme und Spende nach Wahl für die Spardosen der Kokuanutzer verschickt werden. Abholung in Bonn ist auch möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. Januar 2022)

Ich schließe mich Bockaufbiken mal an und habe ebenfalls noch folgende gebrauchte Kokua-Originalteile hier liegen:

Laufräder
Schwalbe Reifen (verkauft)
Bremse, inkl. Bremshebel (verkauft) 
Die Teile wurden im Zuge des Neuaufbaus vor 3 Jahren damals ausgebaut und liegen seitdem in der Ersatzteilkiste. Zustand gebraucht, aber technisch i.O.

Darf gern abgeholt werden 
Versand gegen Kostenübernahme auch möglich.


----------



## los_illos (18. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen, eine Frage, das neue Projekt wird ja in British Racing green / schwarz

Die Naben würde ich gerne golden eloxieren, hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Ist das Alu eloxierbar?

Hat per zufall jemand die Achsschrauben eloxiert? Beschichtet? Die silbernen Schrauben wirken einfach nicht mit dem grün.

Danke für eure Antworten und Grüsse

Andy


----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2022)

Sucht noch jemand ein Jumper für einen Neuaufbau?
Ich hätte bei Interesse noch ein gut genutztes Modell im Keller liegen. 
Fotos folgen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (18. Januar 2022)

los_illos schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, eine Frage, das neue Projekt wird ja in British Racing green / schwarz
> 
> Die Naben würde ich gerne golden eloxieren, hat das schonmal jemand gemacht? Ist das Alu eloxierbar?
> 
> ...


Lohnt sichder Aufwand mit den Naben? Bei Ali gibt es welche in gold für ca. 24€ / Stück. Vllt. findet man da auch noch günstigere.









						21.73US $ 29% OFF|Original Novatec A215SB 20 24 28 Löcher Klapp Gleichgewicht Push Schiebe Bikes 74mm 2 Lager Fahrrad Front Naben Mit quick Release|Fahrrad Naben|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					de.aliexpress.com


----------



## los_illos (18. Januar 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Lohnt sichder Aufwand mit den Naben? Bei Ali gibt es welche in gold für ca. 24€ / Stück. Vllt. findet man da auch noch günstigere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

prinzipiell wahrscheinlich nicht, anderseits bis die Naben aus China hier sind, resp. die alten deshalb wegwerfen finde ich auch schade. 

Grüsse


----------



## CrossX (18. Januar 2022)

CrossX schrieb:


> Sucht noch jemand ein Jumper für einen Neuaufbau?
> Ich hätte bei Interesse noch ein gut genutztes Modell im Keller liegen.
> Fotos folgen.



Hier noch ein paar Fotos von meinem Jumper. Technisch OK, nach mehreren Kindern aber recht abgerockt. Bei Interesse einfach PN.

*Verkauft*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.Escargot (31. Januar 2022)

KiteCrack schrieb:


> Moin Leute, also ich hab die Bremse entlich dran.
> 
> Und bin super happy,
> 
> ...


Hallo Kitecrack,

könntest du evtl. noch ein Foto von unten machen, wo man sieht wie du das Blech an den Rahmen geschraubt hast? Hast du zusätzlich vielleicht auch noch die Maße des Bleches? Habe Bremse, Hebel und Züge da und deine Befestigung sieht gut aus um sie auch mit Hausmitteln umsetzen zu können...


----------



## BockAufBiken (28. Februar 2022)

Mein dritter und wahrscheinlich letzter Aufbau. Bischen Finetuning kommt noch.


----------



## Binem (28. Februar 2022)

BockAufBiken schrieb:


> Mein dritter und wahrscheinlich letzter Aufbau. Bischen Finetuning kommt noch.


Sehr schick, wie lackierst du denn? 
Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung lackieren oder folieren...


----------



## johnnyF (28. Februar 2022)

hat es bei dem roten Modell mal Änderungen gegeben? Ich finde Bilder mit hellerem Rot und welche mit eher Richtung weinrot. Die Frage ist nun, was man bekommt wenn man bestellt. Kennt sich da jemand aus?

EDIT: laut Anruf bei Kokua ist das dunklere die Farbe koralle, aktuell leider nicht verfügbar


----------



## BockAufBiken (1. März 2022)

Binem schrieb:


> Sehr schick, wie lackierst du denn?
> Ich stehe vor der Entscheidung lackieren oder folieren...


Ich habe das immer bei einem lokalen Pulverer machen lassen. Ich habe ein Puky LM auch schon mit Spray.Bike selber beschichtet. Allerdings nur den alten Lack angeschliffen und dann drüber gesprüht ohne Füller/Grundierung und Klarlack. Hat super funktiert und sieht auch richtig gut aus.
Für das Pulvern habe ich ca. 50-60€ gezahlt. Wenn man das sleber macht mit Grundierung und Klarlack, lohnt sich das dann preislich eigentlich nicht mehr.
Aber die Preisfrage sollte man sich bei so einem Projekt eh nicht stellen.


----------



## elitee (25. Juli 2022)

Hallo in die Runde!!

Ich habe noch einen kompletten Rahmen in Einzelteilen, eine neue Schwinge und zwei Satz Laufräder für das Kokua hier liegen.
Hat da jemand Interesse dran?

Die Teile sind aus zwei Umbauprojekten übrig geblieben.

Wen jemand Bedarf hat, alles weitere dann per PN.


----------



## Tobile_83 (12. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich müsste die Radlager vom Jumper meines Sohnemanns komplett ersetzen. Wo bekommt man die denn her und welche sind auch wirklich empfehlenswert? Was muss man bei den Maßen beachten. Habe bisher noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit konischen Radlager.


----------



## Milan0 (12. September 2022)

Hier liegt auch noch ein grauer Dämpfergummi, original VorbauLenkerkombi und eine kurze Sattelkerze rum.
2x 12" BigApple liegen auch noch da.
Bei Interesse PN


----------



## Motopola (12. September 2022)

Motopola schrieb:


> So, die matschige Jahreszeit kann kommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1132014


Jetzt darf die Kleine das Rad beerben. 

Natürlich hat sie es auch verdient dass Papa ihr das Rad schick macht. 
Der Große hatte das Teil auch nieder gemacht, das konnte ich ihr natürlich so nicht überreichen.


----------



## praTTler (12. September 2022)

DaMatta schrieb:


> An die Leute, die den Bremsenanbau mit Blindnietmutter + Cantisockel gemacht haben:
> 
> 4. Warum hat bisher keiner die V-Brake an der Unterseite der Strebe verbaut? Wäre das von der Leitungsführung nicht besser oder reicht der Platz dort nicht?



bei Montage von unten ist gerade genug platz für eine mini-v brake (wie man sie teilweise an cyclocross Rädern findet) - dazu Bilder im Anhang. Da mir das mit den Nieten zu kompliziert schien, habe ich das ganze mit einem Cantiksockel M6 und einer Hülsenmütter (Rennrad Felgenbremsen Befestigungmutter) gemacht - da wackelt nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwp (12. September 2022)

Tobile_83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich müsste die Radlager vom Jumper meines Sohnemanns komplett ersetzen. Wo bekommt man die denn her und welche sind auch wirklich empfehlenswert? Was muss man bei den Maßen beachten. Habe bisher noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit konischen Radlager.



Ich habe noch zwei originale wenn du möchtest. Bei Interesse einfach PN


----------



## nollak (12. September 2022)

Tobile_83 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich müsste die Radlager vom Jumper meines Sohnemanns komplett ersetzen. Wo bekommt man die denn her und welche sind auch wirklich empfehlenswert? Was muss man bei den Maßen beachten. Habe bisher noch keinerlei Erfahrung mit konischen Radlager.



Also wenns nur im die Kugeln geht, da passen die Standard Kugeln von Shimano.


----------



## radumichl (28. Oktober 2022)

Unsere Tochter hat binnen Stunden das Laufradfahren gelernt - nur ist der Jumper trotz kurzer Sattelstütze im Orginalzustand zu groß - das Kind sitzt auf dem Oberrohr.

Hat jemand spontan irgendwelche Tipp für Sattelstütze/Sattel bzw. Vorbau/Lenkerkombis, die ihr ein Sitzen ermöglichen respektive Reach verringern könnten? Gern erschwinglich!


----------



## joglo (28. Oktober 2022)

hatte falsch gelesen, dachte das Jumper wäre mittlerweile zu klein, sorry, deshalb editiert...

Dafür habe ich keinen wirklichen Tipp, außer zusätzlich ein Laufrad mit kleineren Rädern für den Start besorgen, wir hatten z.B. für den Anfang ein Puky LR M, es gibt andere kleine Laufräder, einige mit 8" Rädern und deutlich geringerer Sitzhöhe z.B. auch die Dinger aus Holz (nicht von Kokua).

Wahrscheinlich schlicht das einzige was man dem Jumper ankreiden kann, es ist ein tolles LR, die Kids haben recht lang Spaß daran und kommen gut vorwärts, für den frühen Start ab 2 aber zu groß.


----------



## nicolutz (28. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab keine Ahnung vom Jumper, aber wäre nicht einfach ein Lenker mit ordentlich Rise und nach hinten gedreht eine Möglichkeit den Reach zu reduzieren?


----------



## discodoener (28. Oktober 2022)

K1 wollte mit seinem liebevoll gepimpten 12“ Orbea Laufrad auch nicht das Fahren Lernen.

Hab ihm dann dieses für den Anfang gekauft:





						Bandits & Angels Starter retro schwarz limited | Banditsandangels.de
					

Bandits & Angels Starter retro schwarz limited. Bestellen Sie bei Banditsandangels.de. Versandkostenfrei. 1 Tag Lieferzeit.  Heute bestellt, heute versendet!




					www.banditsandangels.de
				




Hatte er am Spielplatz von nem Bekannten ausgeliehen, draufgesetzt und sofort losgebraust.

6 Monate später war er dann bereit für das Größere.


----------



## nicolutz (29. Oktober 2022)

Genau das gleiche von Bandits and Angles haben wir auch. Die erste Tochter ist super damit klar gekommen und schnappt es immer mal wieder der zweiten Tochter weg, wenn die gerade damit übt 😁
Kann ich grundsätzlich also auch empfehlen!
Aber es ist gefühlt relativ schwer


----------



## SafetyThird (30. Oktober 2022)

Haben jetzt auch sowas im Fuhrpark und ich habs direkt ein bisschen pimpen müssen. Das grün war nicht ladylike genug um gegen den Puky-Oldtimer der großen Schwester anstinken zu können. Also irgendwas mädchenmäßiges. Rahmen polieren (das wird im Winter nochmal feinst gemacht). Das Elastomer war ziemlich geometriefeindlich ausgelutscht, der Lenkwinkel mit Fahrerin drauf lag so bei geschätzten 50 Grad weil das Teil nachgegeben hat ohne Ende. Blackjack noch drauf als Herbst/Winterbereifung und ab geht jetzt die Luzie ;-) Gestern dann noch für den Croozer ein "quick-and-dirty"-Transportrack gebaut.

Jetzt macht das Spaß, mit der Abschleppleine müssen wir noch üben das hat heute einen schönen Crash gegeben. Aber Laub sei dank nichts passiert.


----------



## Tobstar23 (1. November 2022)

radumichl schrieb:


> Unsere Tochter hat binnen Stunden das Laufradfahren gelernt - nur ist der Jumper trotz kurzer Sattelstütze im Orginalzustand zu groß - das Kind sitzt auf dem Oberrohr.
> 
> Hat jemand spontan irgendwelche Tipp für Sattelstütze/Sattel bzw. Vorbau/Lenkerkombis, die ihr ein Sitzen ermöglichen respektive Reach verringern könnten? Gern erschwinglich!


Schau mal im BMX-Bereich nach Sattel und Pivotal-Stütze. Da kommt man etwas weiter runter, weil die Klemmung des Sattels anders ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radumichl (2. Dezember 2022)

Tobstar23 schrieb:


> Schau mal im BMX-Bereich nach Sattel und Pivotal-Stütze. Da kommt man etwas weiter runter, weil die Klemmung des Sattels anders ist.



So, für die Nachwelt: Mit Pivotal bin ich ein gutes Stück runtergekommen. Die Windel federt bis auf weiteres ausreichend, da ist der etwas härtere und schmale Sattel wortwörtlich verschmerzbar.

Ferner gab es noch einen kürzeren Vorbau sowie ein Lenker mit bisschen Backsweep.

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!


----------



## Martensit01 (2. Dezember 2022)

Da würden ein Satz Fussrasten in einer passenden Farbe gut zu passen..http://www.druckify.de/kokua-jumper-laufrad-tuning/


----------



## moesfeld (3. Dezember 2022)

Hab völlig vergessen meinen Aufbau hier rein zu stellen. Ich hatte in meiner Coronaphase letztes Jahr wenig zu tun und mir einen Plotter gekauft 😅


----------



## Tobstar23 (15. Dezember 2022)

radumichl schrieb:


> So, für die Nachwelt: Mit Pivotal bin ich ein gutes Stück runtergekommen. Die Windel federt bis auf weiteres ausreichend, da ist der etwas härtere und schmale Sattel wortwörtlich verschmerzbar.
> 
> Ferner gab es noch einen kürzeren Vorbau sowie ein Lenker mit bisschen Backsweep.
> 
> Danke für eure Rückmeldungen!


So in etwa sah unser erstes Jumper auch aus.


----------

